# Still Growing.400watt/Multi-Strain



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2010)

Hell, i figured it was time to start a journal so i can get some input and advice on what im doin.
Im already well into my grow so ill just catch everybody up with pics. Here is sum basic info first
Im using promix/perlite/worm castings mix right now, but my flowerig plants are in sunshine mix/FF LightWarrior.. FoxFarm nutes/MOAB(mad scientist)for bloom boost..400 watt hps for flower with a few cfls. And 6 23 watt cfls for veg/clones.

The strains i am growing now are Seedsman White Widow, and Dinafem's Powerkush.
Some seeds i will be germing soon are OG Kush(f2's i believe), Headband, Thelma(11 week Headband), NY47, Dazey Jones. I also have an order on the way from attitude. I ordered MK Ultra, OG#18, And my freebies were DNA Rocklock, DNA Sharksbreath, Serious Seeds Chronic, DNA Sour Cream, DNA Sour Kush, Pardise Seeds Sensi Star, Paradise Seeds Wappa, Magus Genetics Warlock, and MotaVation.. i am also vegging a Og Kush x Lemon Larry OG Kush

Now that thats out of the way ill start off with pis from week one and catch ya'll up..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2010)

Heres week 2...
not looking too good.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2010)

Week 3.. 

Recoverin..


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 8, 2010)

heat stress?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2010)

Week 4
Finally bacc on track


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> heat stress?


really i think it was more transplant stress.. these are from clone.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2010)

Week 5
things gettin nice


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2010)

Week 6
Group Shot, How i keep it cool, and Lst'n Powerkush Mom


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2010)

Week 7..
randoms


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2010)

Week 8....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2010)

i guess we're all caught up night.. pix comin soon.. comments welcome..


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 9, 2010)

Lookin good homie, Subscribed.


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey T, subing in bru. 

Your sig is a bit invisible btw...or it is on my settings. But I hovered over the area where it turned my mouse into a little hand and here I am, all is well. But you may want to look at that.

Peace, DST


----------



## mmg123 (Jun 9, 2010)

they lookk good almost read to smoke.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 9, 2010)

everything is lookin great man!!! keep it up!!!  +REP


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice setup man Sub'd


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2010)

thanks to all of you. +rep when i can.. gotta pass some around..
pix will usually come at night or early morning my flower tent lights are on from 6pm until 6 am.. 
D im gonna go head and germ somethin tomorrow, any suggestions? or whats ya fave of the group.


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 9, 2010)

Nice I got in on that freebie action too. 
I was curious about the Sensi Star. 
What's the difference in Female verse fem'd or r they the same?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2010)

they should be the same unless you plan on breeding.. but i still dont think there is much of a difference.. iv'e heard good things about sensi star from people on here.. heard it was a very strong indica.


----------



## mmg123 (Jun 9, 2010)

the sensi star is a five time cup winner i cant wait to grow it but i'm going to grow my og kush package first and then the 9 free seeds i got on the second round


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2010)

yea, i have no idea what i'm poppin next. i'm lookin for mother plants and i got enough seeds to hold me for a while so i'll probably have to pick 3-4 out of my list and pop those and see what i got, and just keep goin til i find keeper. we'll see how it goes.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2010)

Clone rooted two weeks goin into flower.





maybe, i need more hygrozyme.


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 9, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, i have no idea what i'm poppin next. i'm lookin for mother plants and i got enough seeds to hold me for a while so i'll probably have to pick 3-4 out of my list and pop those and see what i got, and just keep goin til i find keeper. we'll see how it goes.


Great plan...


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thanks to all of you. +rep when i can.. gotta pass some around..
> pix will usually come at night or early morning my flower tent lights are on from 6pm until 6 am..
> D im gonna go head and germ somethin tomorrow, any suggestions? or whats ya fave of the group.


I'd go OG and Thelma to start, hehe. Really interested in seeing what comes of this OG headband backcross....the ones I got on the go are looking nice so far.....but then you might wanna try....aaagh, try em all. hahahaha.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2010)

lol.. i think imma go wit the Divit Kush.. and im gonna run thelma as a seed and save clones incase, but i really want a thelma male. and im gonna run that og18 next to Divit Kush for a while.. i think..but im still thinkin.


----------



## DST (Jun 10, 2010)

we all want Thelma Males.....I would be a very rich man if I did have one...I think the chances are a million to one though! These are self created seeds so I can only see them producing females....I have never had anything but.

hehe, Divit Kush. The name may even stick! Would be great to run a comparison grow since I have also just started the Divit Kush....well a week or so ahead!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2010)

this first picis a pic of elites Ol'School Og Kush x Lemon Larry OG.. i love the lil leaves on it. i burns he first two with the floro's its good now tho






this right here is a pic of my mini widow, it was stunted so i threw it in flower, pretty small but pretty cool. 











and last but not least, the group shot!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2010)

something thats becoming obvious is that powerkush yields nowhere near as much as the widow does.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2010)

forgot one.. my oldest widows
and it about feeding time. i use fox farm/MOAB.. ill find some info on that stuff..


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 10, 2010)

2 Giant ass colas haha


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 10, 2010)

Great grow man, what do you expect to yield?


----------



## RichED (Jun 10, 2010)

you are good at what you do 

dang those Old schoolOGK x lemon larrry og chem looks very healthy as well as others you have a good setup are you all cfl 

some good shots of some excellent grows you are a master


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks everybody, bad news tho.. Ibroke my charger for my comp.. So im ising my phone and i cant post pics..it should be by tuesday and ill have new pics.. +rep to all when i get my charger


----------



## DST (Jun 11, 2010)

Fekkin heart palpatation T, don't start of a post with...Bad News tho....I was thinking like, "but he only just started his new journal, surely he ain't shutting down already" (honest, my brain does think that quick sometimes) but then I read the second part!!! phew....ffs don't be doing that to me, you realise what that does to an old mans heart, hahahaha.

I'll be waiting for the +Rep, hehe.

Start of the World Cup today, so who's yer teams? USA, Italy....Scotland (oh yeh, they didn't make it, boooo)??? anyone else???


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2010)

RichED said:


> you are good at what you do
> 
> dang those Old schoolOGK x lemon larrry og chem looks very healthy as well as others you have a good setup are you all cfl
> 
> some good shots of some excellent grows you are a master


thx for the comments.. everything i learned can be traced bac to here on riu somewhere.. 
i like the look of the indica pheno of this cross, but the sativa pheno has the same exact smell tht my banana og had, i love this smell. we'll see how this turns out.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2010)

DST said:


> Fekkin heart palpatation T, don't start of a post with...Bad News tho....I was thinking like, "but he only just started his new journal, surely he ain't shutting down already" (honest, my brain does think that quick sometimes) but then I read the second part!!! phew....ffs don't be doing that to me, you realise what that does to an old mans heart, hahahaha.
> 
> I'll be waiting for the +Rep, hehe.
> 
> Start of the World Cup today, so who's yer teams? USA, Italy....Scotland (oh yeh, they didn't make it, boooo)??? anyone else???


 my bad D.. of course im going for USA .. i wtched some of USA vs England match.
well my new charger came in the mail today so i should be updating in a second.. soon as i look at the pics left on my cam.


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2010)

Will be checkin in for the update....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2010)

Well there isnt much to update since i wasnt home for the weekend. i did germ some seeds.
i germed 1 Divit Kush, 2 Headbands, 1MK Ultra, 1DNA SourKush.
my plan is to veg all of these to the point where i can take 2 or so clones, flower em out find my keepers, Whether they are male or female. 
So for the pics..
This is my veg closet. Rooted clones in soil up top, seedling dome in the middle, and clone dome on bottom. the light coming from under the seedling dome is a 15w floro to keep the seedlings kinda warm.





the rest are randoms.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2010)

i germed in directly in soil, all have cracked except for the divit kush..gotta have patience


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 14, 2010)

Lookin good homie


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2010)

thx sicc, just doin what i can..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2010)

here sum pics of my outdoor clone with no veg time, no pre dug hole i just dropped it in the ground.. its doin alright just some pest.. this is a white widow













it has grown a lil bit since i put it out almost a month ago. leaves most definately bigger too. hope i will get a chance to harvest it


----------



## DST (Jun 14, 2010)

They took a few days for me as well T. All is looking good on the whole.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2010)

DST said:


> They took a few days for me as well T. All is looking good on the whole.


thx, i'm pretty sure i can get a few to pop.. they are some fat hard seeds though.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 14, 2010)

i wanna see what that sk looks like


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2010)

i know DST has been to grey area a few times..maybe he's tried it.. i wonder if it'll be a keeper.. fucced up they took the name and they should change it.. i just hope its worthy..


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i germed in directly in soil, all have cracked except for the divit kush..gotta have patience


 I thought I'd replied to that post. The kush also took a few days to appear for me as well T


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 15, 2010)

well right now the headband, mk ultra, and the sour kush have sprouted.

heres a pic of the bloom boster i use, and some info behind it. i really cant find anything about, but everything i do find is good info. it seems to be woring well too.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> well right now the headband, mk ultra, and the sour kush have sprouted.
> 
> heres a pic of the bloom boster i use, and some info behind it. i really cant find anything about, but everything i do find is good info. it seems to be woring well too.


Product Description
- M.O.A.B. supplies your flowering plants with extreme levels of food grade phosphorus and potassium. M.O.A.B. also contains reagent grade B-1 to reduce shock and assist in growth. The Mad Farmer only uses the finest ingredients and never uses any harmful dyes or fillers. NPK is 1-52-32.

my hydro store guy suggested it for me, he has the tattoo of the logo on his leg.. so i figured it must be worth it.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Product Description
> - M.O.A.B. supplies your flowering plants with extreme levels of food grade phosphorus and potassium. M.O.A.B. also contains reagent grade B-1 to reduce shock and assist in growth. The Mad Farmer only uses the finest ingredients and never uses any harmful dyes or fillers. NPK is 1-52-32.
> 
> my hydro store guy suggested it for me, he has the tattoo of the logo on his leg.. so i figured it must be worth it.


hahahahahaha hell nooooo.


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2010)

Serious, the guy has that tatooed on his leg, lmfao......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 15, 2010)

yea, he has the another supplement on him too.. he's like a walkin indoor gardening billboard. but he knows his craft.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 15, 2010)

update...

All of the seeds have popped open an popped above ground, but havn't lost the shell yet.

and i don't know how i missed this yesterday, or maybe they weren't there. 
this is one of the Old School OG Kush x Lemon Larry OG , i sprouted this seed on 5-5-10 
maybe it showed sex so fast because i had it in 12-12 for about a week a few wees back, but i put it back in veg after that week because of a change of plans
i'm either gonna ill it. or use it for seeds.. i should isolate and flower it and collect the pollen.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 15, 2010)

Defiantly save him man, get that pollen, make some seeds, get your own cross going


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 16, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4286217]Defiantly save him man, get that pollen, make some seeds, get your own cross going [/QUOTE]
yea.. imma set up a box n thro a small cfl n there n collect some dust.. probably put it on the widows, and power kush's.. and maybe save some for the og's n what not.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 16, 2010)

Headband






DNA Sour kush






MK Ultra






Divit Kush


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 16, 2010)

So far so good, looks like the seeds are starting to shed.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 16, 2010)

everything is lookin good man !! keep it up i just posted some pics of my new sprouts


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 16, 2010)

SICC";4289841]So far so good said:


> everything is lookin good man !! keep it up i just posted some pics of my new sprouts


thx man, ill go checc em out.


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2010)

Nice one, congrats T. Couple of days and they'll be up and running for sure.


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jun 17, 2010)

*Looking good man ill be watchin this one *


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2010)

Favre2Harvin said:


> *Looking good man ill be watchin this one *


thx... +rep

the mk ultra seedling just died, or maybe i killed it .. either way.. 2 headbands came out of that cup.. i guess i dropped two seeds by mistake, and i planted a Dazy Jones in place of the Mk ultra.. i dont kno anything about dazey jones.. im pretty sure it has casey jones in the genetics... but who knows


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2010)

did you take off the seed shell and the clear membrane off that mkultra? if not thats why it died


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2010)

i like to see that sk you go compared in growth to mine that howak is growing... his should be sprouted too


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2010)

Favre2Harvin said:


> *Looking good man ill be watchin this one *





theexpress said:


> did you take off the seed shell and the clear membrane off that mkultra? if not thats why it died


lol.. thats how it died. i pulled the lil bitch right out the ground.. n it was a fem seed.. oh well.. two headbands ended up poppin out the cup i planted them in.. so i guess it was meant to be. i decided to use my (lemon larry OGKush x Chemdawg D) x OG Kush to breed to my widow, make some f2's if my other one is a girl. n i'm kinda hopin for a headband male. but i'm probably gettin ahead of myself.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 17, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol.. thats how it died. i pulled the lil bitch right out the ground.. n it was a fem seed.. oh well.. two headbands ended up poppin out the cup i planted them in.. so i guess it was meant to be. i decided to use my (lemon larry OGKush x Chemdawg D) x OG Kush to breed to my widow, make some f2's if my other one is a girl. n i'm kinda hopin for a headband male. but i'm probably gettin ahead of myself.


lol next time your in that situation use a safety pin or some kind of needle to take it off... i take the shell off first.. then at the tip of were the leaves would be you will see a lil dark bump... carefully with a pin, or needle scrape that off... then the clear film should remove easy... its like plant surgery kinda. can be nerve racking...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2010)

Another reason i'm not to worried about the mk ultra is because, i have more seeds not the same strain but i have backup. the seeds i planted were 
MK ultra- OG Kush x G13
Headband- Sour Diesel x OG Kush
Divit Kush- OG Kush x Headband
Sour Kush- Bubba Kush x Sour Diesel

i was startin to think that the strains would end up being similar in too many ways i wanted to throw somethin else in there anyway, just so happens the mk ultra died. so i planted a seed called Dazey Jones.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 17, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol.. thats how it died. i pulled the lil bitch right out the ground.. n it was a fem seed.. oh well.. two headbands ended up poppin out the cup i planted them in.. so i guess it was meant to be. i decided to use my (lemon larry OGKush x Chemdawg D) x OG Kush to breed to my widow, make some f2's if my other one is a girl. n i'm kinda hopin for a headband male. but i'm probably gettin ahead of myself.



They will be F1's, not F2's if you cross them


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol next time your in that situation use a safety pin or some kind of needle to take it off... i take the shell off first.. then at the tip of were the leaves would be you will see a lil dark bump... carefully with a pin, or needle scrape that off... then the clear film should remove easy... its like plant surgery kinda. can be nerve racking...


thx
+rep whenever it lets me


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4293567]They will be F1's, not F2's if you cross them[/QUOTE]

i was talkin about the (lemon larry OGKush x Chemdawg D) x OG Kush they are f1's.. im going to make f'2 if i get a female of this other one. and i'm gonna dust this widow. and possibly power kush.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh ok, I thought you were gonna just cross the pollen right to the widow, that will be legit if you can cross them again.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4293714]Oh ok, I thought you were gonna just cross the pollen right to the widow, that will be legit if you can cross them again. [/QUOTE]

Yea, i figured thats what u thought, because of how i worded it, i always found crazy nice keepers in my elite seedsand i heard f2's is where it gets interesting. thats why i wanna get into that


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2010)

Some Pics











The Little Grow Room That Could





White Widows N Power Kushes Flowering at Various Stages


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice man, you got a good selection going


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2010)

thx cuz. i'm watin on you to get the hps up man..


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 17, 2010)

Well im vegging with CFL's, so thats why i dont have it set up yet, i only have the HPS ballast, i'd rather save the cash with CFL's and just use the 400 watter for only 12 hours a day, gonna run it at night too so it cheaper lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4294140]Well im vegging with CFL's, so thats why i dont have it set up yet, i only have the HPS ballast, i'd rather save the cash with CFL's and just use the 400 watter for only 12 hours a day, gonna run it at night too so it cheaper lol[/QUOTE]

thats wassup, i run mine at night for the same exact reason. but my house is usually the same temp all day around 72-74 so my grow room when its off is usually in that same range, but lights on it only goes up one or two degrees. thx to my cheap cooling system and i can run it closed up without temp issues.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2010)

some pics of my outside girl..

something is eating my leaves.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 17, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thats wassup, i run mine at night for the same exact reason. but my house is usually the same temp all day around 72-74 so my grow room when its off is usually in that same range, but lights on it only goes up one or two degrees. thx to my cheap cooling system and i can run it closed up without temp issues.


how big are your inline fans? and what are the tent dimensions.

Thats the only thing i need to get still are the fans


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2010)

Well my tent is 2x4 and my fan is actually a large computer fan i got at my hydro shop but its 6 inch diameter, the other end is hooked up to my central a/c. so it blowes in cooler air 24/7 periodically but it keeps it cool in there.with a 400 if u dont mind keepin it open u could just sit an oscillating fan in front of 'em.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh ok, i got a fan for the inside, but i was gonna get some 4 inch inline fans for intake and exhaust. Mines only 2x4x5 tho.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2010)

mine is 2x4x7, it would be a good idea to have fans in there. but if u cant find em, i think you could manage without


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2010)

*White widow*​




















*Power Kush*​


----------



## DST (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice, going for the tie down!!! YOu could almost call it a Golden Arch!!! hahaha...no sorry, a Green Arch


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 18, 2010)

Yea, the powerkush's stretch alot in the first few weeks of 12/12


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jun 18, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea, the powerkush's stretch alot in the first few weeks of 12/12


Alot of Kush plants do .. my Kushberry stretch'd the first 2 weeks of 12/12... nice looking plants good job


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 18, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> Alot of Kush plants do .. my Kushberry stretch'd the first 2 weeks of 12/12... nice looking plants good job


then i have alot of stretch to worry about in the near future. so i'm just now starting to tie plants down, but growbags wont let me do too much.


----------



## DST (Jun 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> then i have alot of stretch to worry about in the near future. so i'm just now starting to tie plants down, but growbags wont let me do too much.


Just tape poles to the sides of the grow bags, or put the poles into the dirt in the bag.....and bend and tie away


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2010)

Is he droppin pollen in veg?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2010)

i thought about that but i was worried about the bags ripping. but i'll try it if i need too


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2010)

Might as well put him back on 12/12 and start collecting the pollen.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2010)

how long can i keep pollen. cause if it can last for a few months i'll thro it in now.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2010)

If stored correctly you can save it for a while, i kno if you just have it in a air tight container you can put it in the freezer or fridge for a month or so. I've heard of people using silica gel or something like that to store it for even longer.
I guess you can just keep re vegging, then just collect any pollen sacks that start to open up.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4305080]If stored correctly you can save it for a while, i kno if you just have it in a air tight container you can put it in the freezer or fridge for a month or so. I've heard of people using silica gel or something like that to store it for even longer.
I guess you can just keep re vegging, then just collect any pollen sacks that start to open up.[/QUOTE]

good idea on the last part.. or i could flower clones out.
how should i collect the polled. just drop the sacs in a shot glass or somethin?


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 20, 2010)

Start checcing on the male more so you can see how the pods look before they open, then just cut them off and put em in a film container or something, then you just let em dry out and your good. Peep this thead.

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/20319-seed-production-tutorial.html

It might be easier just to flower your clones, that way you dont have to hope the pollen is good by the time the they're ready. You can just flower one clone that you want as your female and use her solely for seeds.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 22, 2010)

top of white widow..






Og Kush x (Lemon Larry OG Kush x chem) now in 12/12






Groupshot 








Well, as far as the seedlings go i have 3 survivors of the 5 i had because i left for the day and let seedlings dry out. so i've lost 1 divit kush, 1 mk ultra, and now a possible dazey jones which may have dried out to its still in the soil but didnt sprout yet. now i'm germing another divit kush(which is the og x hb hybrid) and a sensi star as a back up incase dazey don't make it ...


2 headbands and a sourkush the sk is the taller one 







just topped all the ones in my veg closet waiting to get in flower 







the male 







veggin, seedlings, and two small clones in the bottom that i took off the OG X (LLOGxCHEM) just incase i get a keeper female ..i need to give that shit a name it's too long to type.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 22, 2010)

Everything looks good homie, that WW looks Bomb  Sorry to hear about the seedlings, nothing worse then losing a baby  
I wanna see how that SK turn's out, are you gonne clone her when the time comes?


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice update, shame about the seedlings, fingers crossed for them getting through.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 22, 2010)

SICC";4312844]Everything looks good homie said:


> Nice update, shame about the seedlings, fingers crossed for them getting through.


yea, i hope dazey makes it. and i hope this og and sensi star sprout.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 22, 2010)

i wanna see how dna sk turns out to


----------



## DST (Jun 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, i hope dazey makes it. and i hope this og and sensi star sprout.


They'll get there T. I have positive vibes today.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 22, 2010)

DST said:


> They'll get there T. I have positive vibes today.


 thanks man..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 22, 2010)

Power Kush mom flowering out.











White Widow Clone






Power Kush Clone






Power Kush Clone 2 






White widow Clone 2






Mini Widow






White Widow Mom Flowered out.






White Widow Clone 3






Power Kush Clone 3






Og Kush x (Lemon Larry OGxChem D) bka Lush. 






Group Shot...







comment welcome. questions welcome. visitors welcome.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice, i love all those single cola clones, just one fat bud


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 23, 2010)

haha, me too. i didnt have to really do any lollipopping this time. but if i thro my clones in 12/12 with no veg time thats what happens. i'm puttin clones in at different heights,pots, branches and what not to see how i would like them put in there to see how they finish in a certain style(if that makes sense). i like the single cola too, but imma branch some, lst some, top/fim others, so i can see which style will give me the plant i want.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2010)

i want this...


----------



## MuppetMan1989 (Jun 23, 2010)

you will def produce more if you do SOG. Thats in my view of course. everyone got there own ways.


----------



## Fditty00 (Jun 23, 2010)

^^^^ Im wih Chi. That Lemon Larry looks fire a fuck! But that PowerKush is beast to be reckoned with All kinds of goddies in hurrr. Scribed! Rep+++

Lol, the Mini-Widow looks fuckin sweet! Reminds me of the PCC, frosty as hell, good werk Trouble


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 23, 2010)

i hope that is a female, cuz if it is im makin f2's, and they'll make they way around .
the reason im so amped up 'bout makin f2's with these is because the cuts that elite had were pretty special. i had some very nice keepers from my Kush's and Diesels, i'm pretty sure some crazy pheno's are coming out of these f2's. anyone who had a pack from elite had atleast one keeper, bad germ rates, bad m:f ratio but there would always be few keepers. just to bad he got his stupid ass shut down.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 23, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> ^^^^ Im wih Chi. That Lemon Larry looks fire a fuck! But that PowerKush is beast to be reckoned with All kinds of goddies in hurrr. Scribed! Rep+++
> 
> Lol, the Mini-Widow looks fuckin sweet! Reminds me of the PCC, frosty as hell, good werk Trouble


How'd you kno my name  jk lol
thx for comin thru Ditty.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 23, 2010)

MuppetMan1989 said:


> you will def produce more if you do SOG. Thats in my view of course. everyone got there own ways.


explain to me what you mean by sog.. because i am harvesting every two or three week. im just fuckin wit pot sizes and plant height to see what i'm gettin.
please enlighten me on how u feel i can improve my grow.


i consider this like a mini sog. i dont have multiple lights to flower under. so they have to share their respective space so u wont see 8 plants at 8 weeks flowering. you will see 2 plants at 8, 2 plants at 6 and so on.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i hope that is a female, cuz if it is im makin f2's, and they'll make they way around .
> the reason im so amped up 'bout makin f2's with these is because the cuts that elite had were pretty special. i had some very nice keepers from my Kush's and Diesels, i'm pretty sure some crazy pheno's are coming out of these f2's. anyone who had a pack from elite had atleast one keeper, bad germ rates, bad m:f ratio but there would always be few keepers. just to bad he got his stupid ass shut down.


lol tryna make your own sour kush huh?? good luck to you... keep in mind og kush, eastcoastsourdiesel, and chemdog are all related


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> explain to me what you mean by sog.. because i am harvesting every two or three week. im just fuckin wit pot sizes and plant height to see what i'm gettin.
> please enlighten me on how u feel i can improve my grow.
> 
> 
> i consider this like a mini sog. i dont have multiple lights to flower under. so they have to share their respective space so u wont see 8 plants at 8 weeks flowering. you will see 2 plants at 8, 2 plants at 6 and so on.


take a bunch of clones.... veg them 2 weeks... and flower.... trying to keep them single cola and jaming has many togather has you can=sog


----------



## poplars (Jun 23, 2010)

damn gotta agree with chitown . . .. that larry lemon x chemdog has hella nice fat leaves . . . would be badass in my garden


----------



## theexpress (Jun 23, 2010)

poplars said:


> damn gotta agree with chitown . . .. that larry lemon x chemdog has hella nice fat leaves . . . would be badass in my garden


or mine..........


----------



## poplars (Jun 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> or mine..........


fo sho . . . . . gonna have to make something happen here!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 23, 2010)

theexpress said:


> take a bunch of clones.... veg them 2 weeks... and flower.... trying to keep them single cola and jaming has many togather has you can=sog


see, if i veg two weeks they branch too much.. all my single cola plants are with no veg at all, i did sort of an sog before let me see if i can find pics. i trimmed off all the lower branches and thats how they ended up close to the end. thats why i like people with ideas.. makes me think. i would like the room full of fat single cola kush's n whatever. it's a possibilty.

edit: they were all very different pheno's thats why they are all different sizes.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 23, 2010)

[video=youtube;y8jedjORS_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8jedjORS_s[/video]
Stoned!
for anybody that cares.. my money is on brock.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 23, 2010)

It's gonna be a good fight, i wanna see what brock can do after being gone for that long


----------



## CK WICKED (Jun 23, 2010)

nice plants man so u dnt vegg dem at all to get one single fat cola?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 24, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> [video=youtube;y8jedjORS_s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8jedjORS_s[/video]
> Stoned!
> for anybody that cares.. my money is on brock.


 
if the fight hits the ground.. brock wins.. is its standing carwin wins.... i hope carwin wins.. to beat cain.. then to get ko by my fucking guy junior dos santos


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2010)

CK WICKED said:


> nice plants man so u dnt vegg dem at all to get one single fat cola?


yup, just let em root and throw them in flower. from clone not seed


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2010)

damn chi, i'm goin for brock stand up or on the ground.. he gon beat cain.. nd Dos Santos is gon put up a fight.. either him or Cheick Kongo


----------



## CK WICKED (Jun 24, 2010)

but do i have to do any trimming to it after i put it to flower?


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yup, just let em root and throw them in flower. from clone not seed


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2010)

CK WICKED said:


> but do i have to do any trimming to it after i put it to flower?


only up to week two of 12/12, some say u can wait longer. but u dont have to, only if u want to.


----------



## CK WICKED (Jun 25, 2010)

alright thanks man
another quick question will dat trimming affect my final weight?
it wnt shock da plant or sumthing n make it produce less herb?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2010)

CK WICKED said:


> alright thanks man
> another quick question will dat trimming affect my final weight?
> it wnt shock da plant or sumthing n make it produce less herb?


nah, youll be alright.


----------



## genuity (Jun 25, 2010)

subd.
looking real good,still reading from the start.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2010)

genuity said:


> subd.
> looking real good,still reading from the start.


thx for comin thru.. 'preciate it.


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey T, just buzzin through with my vuvuzela.....all looks sweet in the garden of trouble, have a good weekend bru. DST


----------



## CK WICKED (Jun 26, 2010)

aight man thanks for da info
so when will u update us with your ladies


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 26, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey T, just buzzin through with my vuvuzela.....all looks sweet in the garden of trouble, have a good weekend bru. DST


thanks, davey jones survived and the divit it up and going too.



CK WICKED said:


> aight man thanks for da info
> so when will u update us with your ladies


i might have an update in a little bit, nothin big.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 26, 2010)

alright, aint really much going on. i finally got my seedling problem sorted out. 
dazey jones is alive n kickin, alon with a sensi star, and another divit kush.

Headband, u see how it looks like the smaller leaves are fused onto the true leaves ?






SourKush DNA






Headband #2







Dazey jones, and look closely and u can see the sensi star that sprouted when i thought dazey was doomed.






Divit Kush






Group Shot


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 26, 2010)

Lookin good man, i see you got some creatures on your hands haha
This hollands hope im growing has some weird ass leaves, but she's a keeper, the freaks usually go well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 26, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4328458]Lookin good man, i see you got some creatures on your hands haha
This hollands hope im growing has some weird ass leaves, but she's a keeper, the freaks usually go well.[/QUOTE]
haha yea, a few snakes.


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2010)

I've seen that fusing of the leaves a few times lately on some beans that I have had. One of the chemchiesels, also one of my casey Jones. Almost makes me want to take a pair of scissors and seperate them, lol. Congrats on the new sprouts.

DST


----------



## Kashmu (Jun 28, 2010)

Your lil seedlings are lookin nice !


----------



## theexpress (Jun 28, 2010)

nice indica plant there... i will be looking at how she grows... im real anxious to see how she looks in bloom, and how tight her nodes are in veg... i think we all know how tight my sourkush nides are. lets see what dna knockoff asses got


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 29, 2010)

yea, i was suprised that i got an indica pheno.. 
happy bout it tho, just hope it was a good bubba


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 29, 2010)

How are the babies doing?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 29, 2010)

peep this out......http://www.marijuanareviews.com/bubba-kush-greenhouse-442.html


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 29, 2010)

thats a possiblity, but reserva privada has a bubba too and there supposed to be u.s. based. i just hope its some dank. i dusted a widow and a powerkush last night with the og kush x Lemon Larry og chem male pollen last night.


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 29, 2010)

Nice, hopefully the pollen takes


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 29, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4338863]Nice, hopefully the pollen takes [/QUOTE]

hope so.
The LLOG with the fat leaves is female. so the f2's are definately being made.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 30, 2010)

Took a few pics.. in no specific order.

Mini Widow






Power Kush Cola






White Widow chillin in the back






Power Kush Cola again.






Lush(ogkush x llog x chem)






Group Shot






Slightly bent Widow






Power Kush nug






Widow nug that i pollinated(hopefully) i'm keepin an eye on it






Another groupshot, giving me ideas.






LST'D Power Kush






Widow cola






Lush Male







Sour Kush-Divit Kush-Sensi Star
Headband-Headband-Dazey Jones​






Lush Clones in the dome, looks like they need a spray.







Finally made it thru without deletin it halfway thru.


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice update T! Is that a deformed leaf on the HB (bottom left) or was it munched. All is well, got it rocking there bru, some flavours to keep you happy for sure.

Take it easy,

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 30, 2010)

haha, yea thats the deformed leaf. thanks for stoppin by


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 30, 2010)

That Power kush looks bomb 

Have any of the hairs of the widow died off from the pollen?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 30, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4342428]That Power kush looks bomb 

Have any of the hairs of the widow died off from the pollen?[/QUOTE]

nah, not yet. but if i dont see any changes i'll do it again . i figure since ive got him i might as well keep him n use him on anything i can.


----------



## howak47 (Jun 30, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Took a few pics.. in no specific order.
> 
> Mini Widow
> 
> ...


everything looks great man keep iot up !!! i love some powerkush wish i hjad took a clone from that one i grew last grow


----------



## "SICC" (Jun 30, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nah, not yet. but if i dont see any changes i'll do it again . i figure since ive got him i might as well keep him n use him on anything i can.


Yeah that would be good, if the pollen takes you should see the hairs die within a couple days.


----------



## chainseeker (Jun 30, 2010)

Very nice !! 

Check out how similar your Power Kush cola is to my Master kush cola.
The pic don't really show how much they look alike


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 30, 2010)

+rep .. nice shot chainseeker..very nice cola


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 30, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4342495]Yeah that would be good, if the pollen takes you should see the hairs die within a couple days.[/QUOTE]

thx man. i'm keepin a look out


----------



## MajorDeegan (Jun 30, 2010)

lookin good we started around the same time


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 30, 2010)

very sweet grow. just read the whole thing. sub'd

peace


----------



## MuppetMan1989 (Jul 1, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> explain to me what you mean by sog.. because i am harvesting every two or three week. im just fuckin wit pot sizes and plant height to see what i'm gettin.
> please enlighten me on how u feel i can improve my grow.
> 
> 
> i consider this like a mini sog. i dont have multiple lights to flower under. so they have to share their respective space so u wont see 8 plants at 8 weeks flowering. you will see 2 plants at 8, 2 plants at 6 and so on.



there ya go, you said it yourself. I didn't need to explain anything.


----------



## RichED (Jul 2, 2010)

Hay *Tryna* i started one of my seeds itturned out to be a bouncing baby boy iwas pissed i just want to tell you it has such a nice smell i put it in the bathroom in my bedroom smells so good and it smells like its going to be a good malenow in second week of flower 

i have it in a tall thin pot so its a giant for a im useing kitty litter containers this grow drilled up for LST but only lST'ed one plant first time experiment i like results but some branching seems thin and weak but we will see 
oh well going to use it to deposit into spermbank and dust 1 White OG K and 1 Fire OGK both the Elite Ones gear im runnin 2 each 

when yyou get lemons you know what they say

good luck with your grow im still checking you out so i can learn something 

peace out 
1 Luv


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 2, 2010)

damn.. u neva told me bout the fire og and the white og.. i heard they are top shelf goodie.


----------



## RichED (Jul 2, 2010)

i just told you of what i was offering then I have many beans 

i have more EG's just hanging on to them unless seeded and i have enough to share like the Old School OGK x Lemon O G Chem 

if i have an abundence I share thats what god ment for us to do not to get rich off his gift to us 

so if i see beans i will offer a few if everyone was like me we would not have to buy and at these crazy prices 

so i wish you luck and you should be wishing me as well it will benefit us both 

either should not be keeping pollen in freezer or was to old ut i failed to get beans twice on a DR.'s Diesel Ryder and on a soma NYCD



Q-whats up with that cops took my gear thing 
Q-is the expree dude same as chitowngrow dude

later 
1` Luv


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 2, 2010)

RichED said:


> i just told you of what i was offering then I have many beans
> 
> i have more EG's just hanging on to them unless seeded and i have enough to share like the Old School OGK x Lemon O G Chem
> 
> ...


i doubt u should freeze pollen.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 2, 2010)

RichED said:


> i just told you of what i was offering then I have many beans
> 
> i have more EG's just hanging on to them unless seeded and i have enough to share like the Old School OGK x Lemon O G Chem
> 
> ...


yeah same dude


----------



## RichED (Jul 2, 2010)

Excuse please Tryna

so *Express* we meet again 

i have a Q for you i know you hold the knowledge weather you want to answer it for me or not I dont know 

but is there anything you can tell me on Rez Chemdog Sour Diesel growin good or bad to watch out for, ithink they are up next for me and i know nothing of them 

i want to be all i can be for them to get the best results and make them happy and they can make me happy and we are all happy happy happy

thanks 
1Luv


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 2, 2010)

theexpress said:


> yeah same dude


Dude cool I recently read about that over priced piece that a certain mod sold. 

Loved it when u called him out on it great work. Way to call it as it is. Sorry Tryna

had to throw that in.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 2, 2010)

RichED said:


> Excuse please Tryna
> 
> so *Express* we meet again
> 
> ...


 
imho thats the best sour diesel you can get.... its not been crossed with anything it was seeds made from the origenal cut.... but there are still two phenos to them... one is like a gasoline sour skunky and takes a lil longer to finish and displayes more sativa charectoristics, while the other is more pungent sour skunky kinda pinesole like.... that one finish faster and has a stronger hit to it... both are great and yield well....


----------



## theexpress (Jul 2, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Dude cool I recently read about that over priced piece that a certain mod sold.
> 
> Loved it when u called him out on it great work. Way to call it as it is. Sorry Tryna
> 
> had to throw that in.


lol thanx fdd still hates me over that... plus rep


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 3, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Dude cool I recently read about that over priced piece that a certain mod sold.
> 
> Loved it when u called him out on it great work. Way to call it as it is. Sorry Tryna
> 
> had to throw that in.


i dont mind man. im down wit the first amendment. just dont get my thread locced


----------



## RichED (Jul 3, 2010)

one last Q *Express* -how about growing it any pros or cons like nutes or not, any sensative areas, easy to grow or not, does it take to toping or not, what is best way to go with it LST or or what

i dont know or want to know the Mod story but they are something, deleted my avatar of girl walking from back swinging her buns and i see all kinds of sexual avatars no one bothers, they told me to pick something more appropriate i told them i dont like to play where rules are different for everyone but had no voice in matter --they are resident demigods 

and much thanks to you
1Luv


----------



## theexpress (Jul 3, 2010)

RichED said:


> one last Q *Express* -how about growing it any pros or cons like nutes or not, any sensative areas, easy to grow or not, does it take to toping or not, what is best way to go with it LST or or what
> 
> i dont know or want to know the Mod story but they are something, deleted my avatar of girl walking from back swinging her buns and i see all kinds of sexual avatars no one bothers, they told me to pick something more appropriate i told them i dont like to play where rules are different for everyone but had no voice in matter --they are resident demigods
> 
> ...


 
on the subject of the e.c.s.d. i will break it down into pros and cons.. pros.... vegges super fast... responds great to topping, and yields a lot even though somepeople just say it yields average,,, the plants reek so bad not only in flower but inveg esp. when you brush up against them..

cons... a little sensitive to nutes!!! smell is very hard to contain!!!! even with a scrubber you cAN STILL KINDA SMELL IT!!! hope that helps


----------



## RichED (Jul 3, 2010)

hey much thanks guy 
you'r all right 
i cant buy you a drink so im giveing you a plus rep

walk in the light my brother 
and may grow gods smile upon your beans 
1Luv


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 6, 2010)

White Widow






Lush






White Widow






White Widow






Power Kush






White Widow






Mini-Widow






Power Kush 






Pollinated Widow Bud






White Widow


----------



## theexpress (Jul 6, 2010)

that big powerkush is a beast tryna!!


----------



## genuity (Jul 6, 2010)

lookin good.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 6, 2010)

Clones






Outdoor Widow, i think it started to flower and then it revegged






Vegging and Seedlings
WW-WW-SK-DJ
WW-Lush-Divit Kush-Headband
Headband-Sensi Star






and my newest reptile, a Golden Tegu.. small now gets probably 3 or so feet. eats anything i throw in the cage... crickets, flys, rats, chicken hearts.. cool lil animal but aggressive as hell.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 6, 2010)

theexpress said:


> that big powerkush is a beast tryna!!


 thx man, call me Trouble or T for short.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 6, 2010)

genuity said:


> lookin good.


thanx alot, just finger fed my lizard sum catfood..almost lost a finger, now im bout to roll up n burn.. eace


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 6, 2010)

Damn that power kush is a beast


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 6, 2010)

is that power kush from dinafem seeds?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 6, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> is that power kush from dinafem seeds?


yes, its dinafem. 

i like the big plants i wish i could do it again.. i just dropped another plant in flower btw


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 6, 2010)

oh and everytime one showes pistils i put another in. i'm also thinking about switching up to two gallon pots. we'll see what happens.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 6, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yes, its dinafem.
> 
> i like the big plants i wish i could do it again.. i just dropped another plant in flower btw


Dinafem is dope.... i did a California Hash Plant .. one of my favorites.. picked up a pack of 3 of that Cali Hash plant ... Your Power Kush is looking good man .. good job


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 6, 2010)

Yea, and she grows so fast man.
this pic was the start of 12/12 on 5-17, it looks all messed up n small because i raped it for clones, i'm glad i did because it woulda got huge. so that makes her 6 or 7 weeks now.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 7, 2010)

damn T that lil lizard looks mean then a motha fucka!!!! kinda cute but something tells me he will bite ur hand if u fuck with him


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 7, 2010)

lol.. bite aint the word.. i wish i could show u his teeth.. he small but he aint no joke..none of my animals except for my ball python i feel comfy holding.. but i gt to, and my dogs.. but they are very protective of me, atleast the insiders are.. checc this out.[video=youtube;_yOtrdeCLa4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yOtrdeCLa4[/video]

i already feed mine small mice, crickets worms n shit.. he gon be beast.. so when he get big he can live in my growroom.. protectin my babies.

i inally named him too .. Nimrod bka Lil' Six or Lil' Six-Owe


----------



## theexpress (Jul 7, 2010)

lol that feeding vid was the shit!!!!! looks hella moniter lizardish!!! i got some red belly pirhanas i feed lil pink baby mice to...


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 7, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol.. bite aint the word.. i wish i could show u his teeth.. he small but he aint no joke..none of my animals except for my ball python i feel comfy holding.. but i gt to, and my dogs.. but they are very protective of me, atleast the insiders are.. checc this out.[video=youtube;_yOtrdeCLa4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yOtrdeCLa4[/video]
> 
> i already feed mine small mice, crickets worms n shit.. he gon be beast.. so when he get big he can live in my growroom.. protectin my babies.
> 
> i inally named him too .. Nimrod bka Lil' Six or Lil' Six-Owe


holly shit!!! .. that feeding made me wanna get one... how much did he cost you?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 7, 2010)

lol.. yea man.. got some fish man but the fishtank was for my lady, i wanted oscars.
here a pic of my kingsnake a few minutes ago puttin it to a mouse,, he chased it all the way around the tank, wifey bet me he wouldnt be able to eat it. he still tryin.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 7, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> holly shit!!! .. that feeding made me wanna get one... how much did he cost you?


their pretty cheap.. like 30-50 dollars.. do research first.. they get grown and can be pretty dangerous. 
i didnt pay for mine, it was a trade of for another less interesting lizard..


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 7, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> their pretty cheap.. like 30-50 dollars.. do research first.. they get grown and can be pretty dangerous.
> i didnt pay for mine, it was a trade of for another less interesting lizard..


yea i really want one now.. gonna do some research & reading on them .. do u usually feed him 5 mice? how often do u feed him? has he ever tried to attack you?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 7, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> yea i really want one now.. gonna do some research & reading on them .. do u usually feed him 5 mice? how often do u feed him? has he ever tried to attack you?


that isnt my vid,mine is a juvenile. i feed it a pinky or small mouse(fuzzy) every other day, and in between days i feed canned dog or cat food, nightcrawlers, boiled eggs, crickets.

i named him Nimrod bka Lil Six Owe.. i aint even know nimrod was the son of cush, and the grand son of ham.. two of my fave thing.. lol cool.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2010)

so the pollen took on both the powerkush and the widow.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 8, 2010)

lemme see that sourkush by dna


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> so the pollen took on both the powerkush and the widow.


the arrow is pointing to a seed in the sack. i only pollinated one branch.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2010)

imma go snap a pic. real quicc.

its the one on the far right.. had someN def it should be fine now.. may be the next one i flower dependin on how much it grows in the next week. i'm tryna mix it up a lil bit.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 8, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> imma go snap a pic. real quicc.


 
well thanx in advance.....


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 8, 2010)

i wanna see some of your grows


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 8, 2010)

Crazy pic What about the PCC you still in?


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 8, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Crazy pic What about the PCC you still in?


lmaoo mice is screaming his head off it looks like


----------



## theexpress (Jul 8, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> i wanna see some of your grows


 
hahahaha yeah i bet...


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 8, 2010)

Good to kno the pollen took


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2010)

thx everybody..

@chainseeker.. i'm still in it, i aint pick what i want to enter yet. Somebody gotta compete wit sicc for the yield.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 8, 2010)

pic??????????????????


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2010)

delete sum pm's chi.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 8, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> delete sum pm's chi.


unsubscribed!!! lol j/k!!! ok ima delete some now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> pic??????????????????


 my bad. i edited the pic into the old post.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 8, 2010)

looks good nice fat indica leaves but the nodes arent super tight i really wanna see her in bloom


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2010)

.. ur right...the sk has the same amout of nodes as the headband on the left.. but the hb is much shorter nd stockier.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 10, 2010)

i fucced up yesterday, i took my new tegu outside to bask while i clean his cage. i came back out to get him, he climb up my arm jumped n ran. i stayed outside for like an hour lookin for him. sucks. i'm goin today to see about another on, maybe a nile monitor.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 10, 2010)

damn dude sorry to hear those are some cool lizards. so he is just roamin now? how big was he


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 10, 2010)

he was only bout 9-12 inches, he's out there.. hopefully i see him basking in the sun one day. but i got another, almost got the nile.. but they are wayy more aggressive and they get 7 ft, i just dont wanna deal with that. tegu's are very aggressive especially golds.. but i got another one he is a little smaller than the other one was. i'm goin to name itthe same thing, cuz i dont feel like pickin a new one.
new pics tonight after lights on.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 10, 2010)

damn dude im sorry for your loss... get something even more gangsta like that nile moniter!!! or a komondo dragon lol


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 10, 2010)

when i was younger i had a corn snake hahahaha
mother fucker ran on me too


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> damn dude im sorry for your loss... get something even more gangsta like that nile moniter!!! or a komondo dragon lol


lol, the nile monitor is to gangsta.. imma stick wit this tegu. them komodo's is poisonous, i cant fuck wit that. but my dude got cobras n shit.

@ sicc, i just sold a cornsnake to my neighbors kids, cool snakes.. but im on a sxotic reptile kick.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 11, 2010)

Veggin Plants n Seedlings












sorry i couldnt catch em during lights on. 






Lil Six'Owe


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 11, 2010)

Young Power Kush






White Widow






Power Kush






Lush











White Widow






White Widow(seeded Bud)











Power Kush











Group Shot


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jul 12, 2010)

looking super dank in there bro keep it up.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jul 12, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Young Power Kush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, looking good man. Even the "seeded" White Widow looks alright. I'd rather have 'Sensimilla' buds.. but I understand sometimes things happen. 

also, I noticed in the background of one of these pictures.. you have one of those 'whiteboards' with a calender outlined on it. I too use those. I have two of them though. One for veg.. one for flowering so I can keep track of everything. Nice!

Good job man.. those buds look grrrreeeaat!! (Tony the Tiger).. 

peace.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jul 12, 2010)

I had a green iguana once. When I was little..

It was a girl.. and I named her Erica. She was a nice lizard.. until she got to be about 6.5ft long. She had this big long tail.. and if she got mad at ya.. she'd let ya know. She'd hiss at you.. and then if that didn't work... she'd whip you with her tail. I can't even count the times I got whipped with her tail.. and it hurts!! There were no "love taps"... it was an all out WHIP! SMACK!! and believe me!! It would leave a mark.. sometimes it'd even leave a nice whelp and red mark.. wherever the tail hit you at. 

I had her for about 7 years.. before she past away on me. Miss ya Erica!!! 

Now that you guys have brought back memories.. I kinda wish I had another Iguana. Maybe some day I'll get another one.. I sure miss having one.

I've got two dogs, a golden retriever and.. a Heinz57 mix. Funny thing is, is Golden's are a very very intelligent breed of dogs.. very very loyal and great around kids. But, the Heinz57 (named him Rufuss).. but yeah he's the smartest dog I've ever had. Hands down. 

He's black, with brown feet; and then he's got this beautiful white single stripe.. that runs down from the center of his neck, down to his chest.. very beautiful dog.. and I wish I knew what all he had in him.. because he's just a wonderful dog. I wouldn't trade either one of them for anything..

but anyhow, just felt like putting in my 2cents.

peace.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 12, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> Hell yeah, looking good man. Even the "seeded" White Widow looks alright. I'd rather have 'Sensimilla' buds.. but I understand sometimes things happen.
> 
> also, I noticed in the background of one of these pictures.. you have one of those 'whiteboards' with a calender outlined on it. I too use those. I have two of them though. One for veg.. one for flowering so I can keep track of everything. Nice!
> 
> ...


i love sinsi buds too, i seeded those myself, for future projects. i also keep a written journal like a composition notebook along with the calender.

lol @ the last part..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 12, 2010)

ganjaluvr said:


> I had a green iguana once. When I was little..
> 
> It was a girl.. and I named her Erica. She was a nice lizard.. until she got to be about 6.5ft long. She had this big long tail.. and if she got mad at ya.. she'd let ya know. She'd hiss at you.. and then if that didn't work... she'd whip you with her tail. I can't even count the times I got whipped with her tail.. and it hurts!! There were no "love taps"... it was an all out WHIP! SMACK!! and believe me!! It would leave a mark.. sometimes it'd even leave a nice whelp and red mark.. wherever the tail hit you at.
> 
> ...


cool, iguanas are pretty aggressive too, these tegus will tail whip the shit outta you, and the his too. 
i have 2 of my own dogs, that are pit bulls, but i have 4 outside that i am working with for some friends.
for me the be the type of person most see me as you would never think i had any of the animals i have.im just a animal lover i guess. 
plus crackheads dun like snakes, keeps them fuccers from front door.


----------



## genuity (Jul 12, 2010)

things look real good,keep it up.
that lush plant is nice


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 12, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cool, iguanas are pretty aggressive too, these tegus will tail whip the shit outta you, and the his too.
> i have 2 of my own dogs, that are pit bulls, but i have 4 outside that i am working with for some friends.
> for me the be the type of person most see me as you would never think i had any of the animals i have.im just a animal lover i guess.
> plus crackheads dun like snakes, keeps them fuccers from front door.


 lol at that last part! Great grow man! Kinda caught it late though...


SLB


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 12, 2010)

Damn that WW is chunky as fucc  

+REP


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 12, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4387076]Damn that WW is chunky as fucc  

+REP[/QUOTE]

lol, yea i like my ladies thicc.
but yes thats the main reason i pollinated it.. i want that ield to come out


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 13, 2010)

I know one of those Party cup plants are going in the PCC.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 13, 2010)

ea, i just dont know which one.. i guess ill just put m widow in the tent tonight.


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 13, 2010)

Two days left


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 13, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> plus crackheads dun like snakes, keeps them fuccers from front door.


Is that a general rule of thumb, kinda like "Tigers don't like cinnamon" Lol, that is too funny


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 14, 2010)

DNA Sour Kush went into 12/12 today.. this is just a leaf shot tho..i guess its bubba dom 






My punkass outdoor widow clone bein all weird n shit after the rain






Widow Bud






Lush, startin to show trich's already.. nothing exciting tho






PowerKush LST'D






MY SEEDLING

Sensi Star & Headband
i'm guessin the reason they are still stunted is because of the used soil they are in.. all the current plants in flower are from used soil(with a few exceptions).. imho its it ok for clones but i wont go used on seedlings again






and the other three
(l-r) Dazey Jones(casey jones cross, which is a trainwreck cross), Headband, Divit Kush(headband x OGkush)


















Group Shot


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 14, 2010)

Thx for comin thru ...


----------



## genuity (Jul 14, 2010)

lovein them fat leaves.
that headband lookin good to.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 14, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> DNA Sour Kush went into 12/12 today.. this is just a leaf shot tho..i guess its bubba dom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everything looks good homie, that SK is gonna be interesting, i wanna see how it matches up with Chi's


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 14, 2010)

genuity said:


> lovein them fat leaves.
> that headband lookin good to.


 thx man, me too .. next seed i drop may be sativa to offset all the indi's
[QUOTE="SICC";4396841]everything looks good homie, that SK is gonna be interesting, i wanna see how it matches up with Chi's[/QUOTE]

hell yea bruh, me too especially being bubba dom. thx for the pic bump too man


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 15, 2010)

of the headband maybe a top and side shot if you dont mind sir 

also id like to see the old school ogk x lemon chem top and side if you please 

good karma 
1 Luv


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 15, 2010)

tere are pics of both in the threads above yours. i have not flowered out any of these yet. you got a grow goin?


----------



## SmokesLikeBob (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice update man! lookin real good!


SLB


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 16, 2010)

yes i do have a grow going i call it odd to EG it is a White(A) OG K thats LST'd veged for 7 1/2 weeks

a Fire OGK and a White(B) OGK veged to long grew into the stationary light and i had to supercrop them i just dusted a branch each of the fire and white(B) with a plant that turned out to be a boy it was a old school ogk x lemon chem ( lemon larry ogk x chemdog d) all EG's gear all near week 4 of flower 

thats why im interested in old school and i have some headband from june promotionals 
u s mail should supply more pieces to the puzzle 

1 Luv


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 16, 2010)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yes i do have a grow going i call it odd to EG it is a White(A) OG K thats LST'd veged for 7 1/2 weeks
> 
> a Fire OGK and a White(B) OGK veged to long grew into the stationary light and i had to supercrop them i just dusted a branch each of the fire and white(B) with a plant that turned out to be a boy it was a old school ogk x lemon chem ( lemon larry ogk x chemdog d) all EG's gear all near week 4 of flower
> 
> ...


Pics no teasing!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 16, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Pics no teasing!


Agree'd ...


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx man, me too .. next seed i drop may be sativa to offset all the indi's
> 
> 
> hell yea bruh, me too especially being bubba dom. thx for the pic bump too man


nice your in bloom??? cant wait to see what dna sk is on!!! im really digging the tight nodes on the headband... that reminds me of the sourkush then dna sourkush lol... anyway im right here with ya man


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2010)

i just thought niggas should see this again.... lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w6RAdUU7uc


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2010)

also this... http://www.youtube.com/user/howak47#p/u/73/lcVOzdrMIA8

diesel pheno top left bubba lowwer right


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i just thought niggas should see this again.... lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w6RAdUU7uc


nice vid,how well dose it do when grown bigger,under hps?
sourkush..mmm.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2010)

genuity said:


> nice vid,how well dose it do when grown bigger,under hps?
> sourkush..mmm.


 
put it to you like this..... it is not uncommon for the real sourkush to put out 40 ounce size colas at harvest under 2 1000 watters of that quality nugget!!!!! but understand that my sourkush and d.,n,,a's are not the same.... mine came from crossing and then inbredding a supreame pre 98 b.o.g. bubba bubba kush female crossed to a rez. ibl east coast sour diesel male.. and dna's i have no clue about...


mine are very tight noded in veg and stink in veg.... they show sex super fast and both phenos can be picked at 8 weeks from day you seen pistils!!! they reek sooooooo bad!!! and they start putting out trichomes faster then any other strain ive ever grown, or SEEN grown...


----------



## genuity (Jul 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> put it to you like this..... it is not uncommon for the real sourkush to put out 40 ounce size colas at harvest under 2 1000 watters of that quality nugget!!!!! but understand that my sourkush and d.,n,,a's are not the same.... mine came from crossing and then inbredding a supreame pre 98 b.o.g. bubba bubba kush male crossed to a rez. ibl east coast sour diesel female.. and dna's i have no clue about...


i never try dna's sourkush!!but that sourkush you got looks real good.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2010)

genuity said:


> i never try dna's sourkush!!but that sourkush you got looks real good.


 
thank you... it never gets old hearing that....lolol


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2010)

i honestly think dna's "sour kush" is a og 18 x sk#1


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2010)

heres there sourkush info??http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/dna-sour-kush/prod_1745.html

lol i thought they pic of it looked just like there og 18 x sk#1!! so now you cant find that strain on there site no more lolol.. then they claimed there sk was 8-9 weeks flowering... now it says it phtoperiod or some shit.. there sk is only 15-18% thc!!! wtf... mines tipping the scales at well above 20%!!!!

also they were claiming there sk to be short kush plant in description on height... now it says medium lol


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2010)

dna has great genetics im not hating on them for that,, im hating on them for tryna make money with there bootleg sk from my sk..... i wish i could go to the cannabiss cup in holland and enter my sk against there sk and kick there ass and bring the cup back to chicago like the blackhawks did bro!!!! U>S>A>!!!! u.s.a.!!!


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 16, 2010)

LOL nice lets go I'm in.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 16, 2010)

Lol.. og #18 is my next seed im droppin..

og #18 is supposed to be the same cut as there og, but for some reason it smelled more sour and lemony than the other plants from the same run.
Attitude sent my og#18 in a 0g#18 x skunk baggie, i emailed them and they said it was the right seed but they sent the wrong package.. so idk whut i got .

so if dna's sk is what u think it is my next seed should be similar.. og18 is from clone and is feminised so there is only one pheno so i will kno if attitude sent me the og18 which is what i ordered or, the og18xskunk .. which if it that is what their sk is then it should be very similar.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 16, 2010)

Lol, im down wit u chi, already!

i'm still wondering why it was only a promotional release, but they have been sellin it in coffee shops for close to a year


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i just thought niggas should see this again.... lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w6RAdUU7uc


howak always impressess, sk just made it look better!


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 16, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i just thought niggas should see this again.... lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9w6RAdUU7uc


Yes I very much wanted to see this. Just nice!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 16, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol.. og #18 is my next seed im droppin..
> 
> og #18 is supposed to be the same cut as there og, but for some reason it smelled more sour and lemony than the other plants from the same run.
> Attitude sent my og#18 in a 0g#18 x skunk baggie, i emailed them and they said it was the right seed but they sent the wrong package.. so idk whut i got .
> ...


 
we will see when you pop those beans...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 16, 2010)

T i had to change my name you dont know who I am _ _ _ _ E D opposite of a poor man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 16, 2010)

cool man.. thx for droppin by..again


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 17, 2010)

i dont normally do pics but for those with no imagination and need pics LOL here you go first my tent lay out why i cant move lights 



a real pic for those without imagination 


this first pic is a White OGK (A) LST'd it my first time /will do again 
i used kitty litter containers first time / will do again
i veged this plant for 7 1/2 weeks / ok for lst 


this next plant is a Fire OGK it started out poor and picked up a little half way through still looks a little sickly*i veged it for 6 weeks some days /next time less... it grew into the light i had to supercrop/ will do again if i have to...i dusted a branch /will do again . i used a old school ogk x lemon chem =(lemon larry ogk x chemdog d ) as father 




this last plant is also a White Ogk it had the exact same life as *the fire above all same even pollenand supercrop


these pics were 3 weeks of flower 36hour dark after veg waken to bud blood and 12 /12 now 4 weeks flower and im useing the juice from my worm farm for first time on inside plants it stinks ( worm shit juice) lots of microbia shit for soil i love to experiment smetimes it cost me 

for those that have not tried LST is the shit you dont need no stinkin bush master there is bud sights all over the plant i tried the LST just had to grow through the leeaves can see them now 

all thes seeds were from Elite Genetics still on his list if you care to check for none believers see for self 
Elite was into meds and into genetics i heard he acquired them all different ways but was always good with me 

1Luv


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 17, 2010)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i dont normally do pics but for those with no imagination and need pics LOL here you go first my tent lay out why i cant move lights
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad u cleared that up for me I had your duct worked pictured completely different in my head.

Haha for real though man nice job plants look great.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 17, 2010)

nice plants cuz, i love the look of the og crosses elite did. they all look similar and they all stretch like gymast.

pics later..


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 17, 2010)

thanks bros 
but i really like this LST shit i gotta take a side view when you tie down the main stem makes plant grow entirely different and i like it you dont need no bush master the plant sends up some kind of signal all nodes very tight branching you would not believe all competing to be the new main stem and once accomplished it act as one the one sticking up in the pic of the plant i LST'd is a side branch that took over main stem is still tied down check it out ill show a side later


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 17, 2010)

View attachment 1050526View attachment 1050525what i like the most about these plants are the super genetics this bud shot is from the sickly looking of the three it is measured next to this red beer cup at three weeks when pic was taken now 3 and a half weeks the second pic shows some of the trichs growing on the fans at 3 weeks strong genetics here 

1 Luv


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 17, 2010)

yea, this one i got stretched like hell, butio can see its gonna pacc on.


----------



## DST (Jul 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i honestly think dna's "sour kush" is a og 18 x sk#1


Who knows what is happening at DNA, I heard they are concenrtating more on the US operation now, I believe they are trying to open a dispensary....anyway, who cares, their Sour Kush was nothing great in my opinion, and I haven't seen it on menus now for a good year or so....that I know of.



theexpress said:


> dna has great genetics im not hating on them for that,, im hating on them for tryna make money with there bootleg sk from my sk..... i wish i could go to the cannabiss cup in holland and enter my sk against there sk and kick there ass and bring the cup back to chicago like the blackhawks did bro!!!! U>S>A>!!!! u.s.a.!!!


That wish is easier than you imagine.......but then winning the HTCP is harder than you think unless your name is Arjan or Barney and you got 100's of G's to throw at the judges.....then you can win!

Hup Hup Holland!!!! lol.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, this one i got stretched like hell, butio can see its gonna pacc on.


Hey T, thread is moving like a Train lad.....got any updates for us to oggle? MY D. OG Kush is coming along like a demon. IT even has a shorter stockier build than the original OG...imo. Bud formation looks very similar, almost blue-ish undertones. Hope you enjoy your one!

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 18, 2010)

D i'm def enjoyin this, how was south africa.. and sorry bot the cup loss for guys too.

im lovin the Headband growth and the look of the Divit as well.

i got an update comin .. sometime today


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey t come check out my last few posts.
This is fun is all I'm sayin. Well that and 
I hope I did it right.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 18, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Hey t come check out my last few posts.
> This is fun is all I'm sayin. Well that and
> I hope I did it right.


 Gotcha, i might try to grow some one day.


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 18, 2010)

It's so easy.
Mostly waiting 
Should take about 2 months.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 18, 2010)

i just wanted to show all what goes on under the nice flat top of lst'd plant my first try and i will do it again 
its ike i used bush master but i did not 

View attachment 1051853View attachment 1051854

i just tied its nose down lower then rest of plant then realeas it at flower

if you look back at previous post i show another White ogk that i did not LST different growth pattern and node spaceing then veg med to long i veged 7weeks some days it is def the shit to increase yield 

the contest for which branch is going to be new main stem is crazy once established domanate branch acts as main i had to supercrop mine 

nodes are like 1/2 inch apart other plant nodes lie 2 inches apart check em out 

if you have not tried you must very interesting 

1Luv


----------



## genuity (Jul 18, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i honestly think dna's "sour kush" is a og 18 x sk#1


well i got that og#18xskunk going now,
comeing down on the 30th,it is sour.
but IMO,not sourkush,but who knows.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 18, 2010)

how is the og18 x skunk,, nvm ,, imma checc ya grow out shoulda been did that


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2010)

Random pics from tonight.....
WW






WW






Same WW from top






Power Kush






DNA SK from top






SK side shot, i'll take clonesin few days






Young Lush cola






Lush from the top






Lush from side






WW






WW or Power Kush(ill know when it flowers out)


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 19, 2010)

Plants are looking Great.. nice n frosty


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2010)

Party Cup Widow






From the top








Nitrogen deficient WW






Group shot


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> Plants are looking Great.. nice n frosty


thx man, i try


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2010)

Cheap ass ventilation system.

First, my central AC is usually set at 73, but the air that comes out the vents is usually around 68-70, i used my thermometer to checc.






cool air comes in from AC






And then hot air gets sucked out






by a cheap 40dollar fan, idk how many cfl's but it blows.






and then air is moved around inside by a small fan






pretty much keeps my temps 75-78 open, even lower closed.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice man, i cant get over that fat ass WW.
that SK look good, way different from chi's tho. Cant wait to see the lush fill in


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4416883]Nice man, i cant get over that fat ass WW.
that SK look good, way different from chi's tho. Cant wait to see the lush fill in [/QUOTE]

Thanks Sicc, that widow plant is almost done trich's are completely cloudy, and all the hairs are red. i'm choppin it on friday. i chopped that big ass power kush down last night, i forgot to get pics and it aint dryin at my house. the sk isnt growing as fast as i wold expect it to, maybe im just being impatient.. but i'm goin to take clones probably friday, if the bottom two branches grow a little more. as far as far as lush goes, i just hope she's finish stretching and gonna start filling out soon, im thinking about growing another big one in a trash can. i just dont know which strain i wanna do it with. i'm goin to atlantic city saturday and im leavin my plants and animals wit my homie. should only be gone like 5 days.


----------



## genuity (Jul 20, 2010)

nice and simple cooling,i did that my first grow,
then i moved my whole tent over the vent.
all plants are looking real good.


----------



## DST (Jul 20, 2010)

I like the last pic,....it's just so moving (in many ways!).......was that your girl who wrote that, T?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 20, 2010)

T things looking good a lot of big but fat assed girls in your family pic

you are mike and i want to be like you 

i think i veg to long how long do you veg on adverage 

keep up good work my brother 
1Luv


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 20, 2010)

@DST, yea my girl wrote that, something to remind me of her while im workin

@Genuity, thx how is it having your tent ontop of the vent, does it hellp even more. im happy with my cooling now, i just need a carbon filter, cuz all the extracte air is laced with that fresh cannabis smell.

@Rich, hahaha thx. it depends on if it is from seed or clone, but it also depends on how tall i want the plant to be, the rule of thumb is that the plant will stretch 2x durig flower, ive seen some stretch more(thats why i lst) i usually veg my clones 2 weeks and then flower, and from seed if im not waiting to clone or veggin a mother it is usually like 6 weeks, i like to try and sex before flower.

thx everybody for comin by.


----------



## genuity (Jul 20, 2010)

it kept it real cool,to cool like 68 deg.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thanks Sicc, that widow plant is almost done trich's are completely cloudy, and all the hairs are red. i'm choppin it on friday. i chopped that big ass power kush down last night, i forgot to get pics and it aint dryin at my house. the sk isnt growing as fast as i wold expect it to, maybe im just being impatient.. but i'm goin to take clones probably friday, if the bottom two branches grow a little more. as far as far as lush goes, i just hope she's finish stretching and gonna start filling out soon, im thinking about growing another big one in a trash can. i just dont know which strain i wanna do it with. i'm goin to atlantic city saturday and im leavin my plants and animals wit my homie. should only be gone like 5 days.



Damn 5 days, i hope thats a homie you can trust.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 21, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4419052]Damn 5 days, i hope thats a homie you can trust.[/QUOTE]
yea, pretty much my brother, never doubted him. he gon be stayin in my crib while me and my lady are gone.

i chopped the phat WW last night, but i only chopped the cola. left the rest to finish up.

Size'n up.. that a regular sheet of comp paper folded in half






close up 






Whats left of her


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Hell yeah


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Hell yeah


Top Notch bru, top notch....I think you meant, A5 size.....or in weed terms, phat as!

EDIT: Glad you also got a homey you can trust.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 21, 2010)

chainseeker said:


> Hell yeah


 thanks cs, cant wait til; its dried and jarred.


DST said:


> Top Notch bru, top notch....I think you meant, A5 size.....or in weed terms, phat as!
> 
> EDIT: Glad you also got a homey you can trust.


Thanks D, and yea everybody needs somebody they can really trust. Me and my "brother" have been through hell, jail, and a lot of other crazy things together. I trust him with my life.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 21, 2010)

and boiled eggs.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 21, 2010)

Fa sho, just lookin out, i only got one homies who i do shit with that's really is my homie you kno.
That cola is fuccin massive haha, shit looks fucicn dank, i gonna put my 400 watt up today, i'll see if i can match that cola


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 21, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4422531]Fa sho, just lookin out, i only got one homies who i do shit with that's really is my homie you kno.
That cola is fuccin massive haha, shit looks fucicn dank, i gonna put my 400 watt up today, i'll see if i can match that cola [/QUOTE]

lol, i told i'm comin for you in the pcc, idc who wins.. im comin for you, the reigning champ.
your gonna love the 400.. what size pots u goin in ?.. that was out of a 1gal..


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 21, 2010)

haha yeah just 1 gal pots, im getting the light set up right now, i gotta take everyone out and rearrange things.
Things finally cooled down here so i should be able to run before i get the fans.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 21, 2010)

yea, it cooled down here a little.. but its still like 95 and raining everyday until thursday.
and 1 gal's are cool cuz u can fit a nice amount under a 400. and a nice yield.


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 21, 2010)

Im hoping for a good yield, i may go up to 3 gallons next, depending on what i get. But that fat ass cola's always gives me hope haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 21, 2010)

yield wont be a problem for you, once you get used to growing under hid and how fast they grow/drink your in there. that big ass power kush fron the pics earlier in the thread are in a 3 gallon trash can, idk if you are using bags or not but i wouldn't use a bag if i was going in with 3 gallons of substrate, it'll be hard to move for watering and things like that. i got that trash can like 3 dollars at wal mart and put holes in it with a knife, haha.. but it workerd fine and its sturdy.


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

If you guys r worried about the smaller size u can use an aeration container to avoid getting root bound.
I have 1 gallon smart pots for this round but I'm going 12/12 from seed.


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 21, 2010)

Click Here if you want to see smart pots in action.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 21, 2010)

thx for the info cs, i was gonna copy your pcc idea, haha. i like the idea of smart pots and i am thinkin about gettin 9 and runnin a real sog and see how they go.
they're pretty cheap. i keep jumpin between ideas of how i want my grow to be set up. i like having plants flowering at different times, but i could do without the vegging area for a while so i keep tossing up doing a 9 plant sog, its different having 1 or 2 strains all at the same age vegging under mh and then goin un hps together.. versus just pulling it out of veg and putting it in the flower room. another thing i want to have one big harvest and see how much i can yield.maybe do a 6 plant sog with 3 plants rotating flowering times..

another thing..

lush is a beautiful plant and all that, but im sad to say it probably wont be a keeper. I'm going to let it finish flowering out dry it and all that good stuff and see what its about. I have to let the seeds finish too so i'm not going to pull it. But the damn plant doesnt have a smell at all, all my other plants have some kind of smell to them, this one doesn't smell like anything, lettuce! but the male smells super sour, and its indica dominant but the leaves are not as wide.. theres sure to be a keeper in one of those f2's.

i promise it wasnt suppose to be that long..  haha


----------



## theexpress (Jul 21, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Random pics from tonight.....
> WW
> 
> 
> ...




how tall is that dna sk??? how old also?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 21, 2010)

it cracced on 6-14, it's 10'' tall, por que?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 21, 2010)

oh, the smell isnt sour at all either. and it isnt sweet, its like a creamy sour smell.. kinda like caramel mixed some kinda candy.. hard to explain, but i like it.. think imma dust this too.


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> and boiled eggs.


I hope it was your lizard, and not you eating raw chicken thighs, haha. Kinda freaky, eating a chicken before it's a chicken (an egg) as well as eating a dead chicken....all you need is to stick a live chicken in and we got the full cycle, lmao....sorry, felling a bit stoopid today. DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 22, 2010)

lol.. D not a far fetched idea.. i see alot of people feeding baby chicks as well. i actually am keeping live mice. i have two females thelma(sorry D) and ursula.. everytime i go to the petstore to buy a male they are out... but i have been gutloading these girls, i bout em a month ago. i will then feed the mice pups to him and freeze the excess and he will eat the frozen some days as well. and i will either set free the current parent after tch i belihey are to old to breed, which i think is 8 weeks, may be 8 moths idk. good morning by the way.. 10:30 here..and i just had a late wake n b


----------



## DST (Jul 22, 2010)

Busy day out and about. Sorry to keep banging on about the subject now, but do you freeze the mice live? sounds kinda mad...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 22, 2010)

i could live freeze em slow the freezer i, or fast with dry ice. or i could thump em in the head to kill em 1st, and then freeze. not in my food freezer i have a mini fridge with a freezer.


----------



## DST (Jul 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i could live freeze em slow the freezer i, or fast with dry ice. or i could thump em in the head to kill em 1st, and then freeze. not in my food freezer i have a mini fridge with a freezer.


I use to kill the ones i had in my old apartments with peanut butter, luckily my new place is free for the time being. It's hard not to be bothered with mice at soem point living in Amsterdam.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 23, 2010)

chopped the rest of that widow down, that cola is about dry.. these buds a rocc hard too


----------



## chainseeker (Jul 23, 2010)

Tryna now your going to need some help smoking all that. 

Great lookin nugs man Congrats.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 23, 2010)

DST said:


> I use to kill the ones i had in my old apartments with peanut butter, luckily my new place is free for the time being. It's hard not to be bothered with mice at soem point living in Amsterdam.


 yes because once you have mice, without a exterminator they a next to impossible to get rid of, ive been there.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Jul 23, 2010)

nice harvest man... buds look great!! +Rep


----------



## "SICC" (Jul 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> chopped the rest of that widow down, that cola is about dry.. these buds a rocc hard too


Nice, they do look dense of fuc


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 23, 2010)

i just wanted to see size b4 harvest n how much.. the cola weighed 17 grams without the stem and is curing.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 23, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4430668]Nice, they do look dense of fuc [/QUOTE]

hell yea, some of the densest ive grown.. the powerkush is more light and airy... when i get back from atlantic city i will problably thro all the seedlings in flower.. atleast i plan to. i will get clones b4 i put em in, some after.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hell yea, some of the densest ive grown.. the powerkush is more light and airy... when i get back from atlantic city i will problably thro all the seedlings in flower.. atleast i plan to. i will get clones b4 i put em in, some after.


sounds like you got the more skunk leaning pheno of the powerkush..... howak had some fat ass afghani leaning nuggs on his.. almost made me buy the strain....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 23, 2010)

mine must be the skunk pheno, it takes longer than the widow to flower.. the widow is done at 8 weeks flat.
its still some nice smoke..


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> mine must be the skunk pheno, it takes longer than the widow to flower.. the widow is done at 8 weeks flat.
> its still some nice smoke..


 
yeah sounds like it... but i bet your pheno outyields the afghani pheno, which ima guess is a lil harder hitting though...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 23, 2010)

idk man, the yield is nice on it tho, but im letting it go.. i think imma find my keeper in one of these other strains.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> idk man, the yield is nice on it tho, but im letting it go.. i think imma find my keeper in one of these other strains.


what strains you got to grow/breed with....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 23, 2010)

OG Kush x headband, Headband, Thelma(11 week Headband), NY47, Dazey Jones. . OG#18, DNA Rocklock, DNA Sharksbreath, Serious Seeds Chronic, DNA Sour Cream, DNA Sour Kush, Pardise Seeds Sensi Star, Paradise Seeds Wappa, Magus Genetics Warlock, and MotaVation.. and tghe male is my male Og Kush x Lemon Larry OG Kush which unlike the female, actually has a sour stinky stench.. call him Andy


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

damn........ you should def cross something to that mkultra........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 23, 2010)

lol, i edited it out.. i killed the mk ultra by accident
but i got that sour cream.. which is sour d x g 13


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

damn mk ultra is that shit!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 23, 2010)

aye chi, u think since my mother Og Kush x Lemon Larry OG Kush aint got no smell that none of the seeds will be worth makin f2's or keepin in my tent..cuz the male is stank..


----------



## theexpress (Jul 23, 2010)

how does it have no smell???? you mean in veg or the buds??? but yeah that male should add some smell


----------



## howak47 (Jul 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> sounds like you got the more skunk leaning pheno of the powerkush..... howak had some fat ass afghani leaning nuggs on his.. almost made me buy the strain....


 yea thats got to be the skunky pheno mine was really dense nugs!!!!
looks really good man wish i had a sample of that sweet lookin smoke


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 27, 2010)

yo T bone

that female old school ogk---- mother
lemon larry ogk x chemdog d----father 

in what stage for how long 

no smell ?

strange

should be smelling rely good kushy lemony hashy smell


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2010)

hi T, not much to say, just dropping through.....that cola you chopped looks (or perhaps now: looked) the bomb!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 28, 2010)

DST said:


> hi T, not much to say, just dropping through.....that cola you chopped looks (or perhaps now: looked) the bomb!


thx for the bump D, its all dried and jarred now 



Dwezelitsame said:


> yo T bone
> 
> that female old school ogk---- mother
> lemon larry ogk x chemdog d----father
> ...


absolutely no smell, but it has a good amount of trich's. it's weird. on any of my otherplants including andy, i can get a smell from rubbing the stem, and on all the other ladies i can get a smell from the buds too. again,it's weird. i just want to harvest it and see how it smokes, that will actually determine my decision.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 28, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx for the bump D, its all dried and jarred now
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely no smell, but it has a good amount of trich's. it's weird. on any of my otherplants including andy, i can get a smell from rubbing the stem, and on all the other ladies i can get a smell from the buds too. again,it's weird. i just want to harvest it and see how it smokes, that will actually determine my decision.


lol i get a smell everythime i open the one gallon sk jar to grab out a lil nugget....... the whole room im in gets a smell!!! lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 28, 2010)

"T" this almost sounds like some kind of genetic breakdown smell is part of package taste - head- smell very strange indeed im runin a Fire and two White OGK's in my basment with a scrubber in tent that vents out to a scrubber outside on floor thats double scrubbed and every now and again get a wiff of bud they are loaded with trichs as well especially the fire they are in week 5 of flower

weird because both the parents had very strong and distinct smells ,taste, and head im having a hard time with how any one of the three got leftbehind on the offspring of two serious parents


----------



## DST (Jul 29, 2010)

Well the Chemchiesel I am growing just now is fattening up like a fat girl working at McDonalds, but smells of nadda!!! My OG Kush tends to start reaking later on in it's development. And when that is cured the whiff is like a mouldy cheesey sock that someone left a candy bar inside....so the smell may come yet T is what I am trying to say I guess.......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 4, 2010)

DST said:


> Well the Chemchiesel I am growing just now is fattening up like a fat girl working at McDonalds, but smells of nadda!!! My OG Kush tends to start reaking later on in it's development. And when that is cured the whiff is like a mouldy cheesey sock that someone left a candy bar inside....so the smell may come yet T is what I am trying to say I guess.......


 i'm still waiting. :/


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 4, 2010)

Currently in the flowering tent.
WW, Power Kush, D-Kush, Sour Kush, Lush, Headband, and Dazey Jones.











I killed all of the lush clone's because of the smell thing.
these are sensi star, and headband. the same one's i germed with the ones im flowering. stunted, but finally takin off.






Clones of D-kush, Sour Kush, Headband, Dazey..






Next in line for germ!
Sour Cream, Thelma(diesel pheno headband), and OG#18, the pack says og#18 x skunk, but i ordered OG#18 and attitude assure me it was the right bean but they ran out of packaging at the time :-/ i sent her a pic and she says thats what the writing on the baggie was for.





cola i harvested a few days ago. on a dvd case for size comparison 






sorry i havnt been keepin yall updated. i been reak busy since i got back in town. i also have my sister in-laws kids for an unknown amount of time. so i hope i can keep this journal up to date.


----------



## DST (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice update, I am interested to see how your Dazey Jones is looking. I got my Dazey Jones and John Doe seeds mixed up and I managed to get one female, but I don't know if it's a DJ or JD?!?!?!?! what a tool I am, haha.

Take it easy with the kids, sheesh, you must be "cream crackered",T!!!!

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 5, 2010)

Lol, the kids are cool.. very independent 2 and 4 years old. keepin me good company.
i like the way my dazey looks.. i can tell now that it gonna stretch like mad. did u ever get info on dazey ?


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 5, 2010)

wtf i coulda swore i commented on this last night, everything looks good G.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 5, 2010)

Lol,thx sicc. i hope your grow is as good, or better than mine. i'm still heavily considering picking one strain nd just running it in a uniform grow. i see now that in 1 gallons i can fit 12 plants and get good light coverage up top. so im thinking about running 6 2 gallon pots and have 3 1 gallons in the front goin perpetual to keep me supplied.

edit: i just dont know what strain to pick. plus the new seeds im popping are sativa dom except for the og18 so i dont know how plants are gonna rotate with 12/13 week flowering times.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4479007]wtf i coulda swore i commented on this last night, everything looks good G.[/QUOTE]

lol, my pcc is in that pic but i keep forgettin to post it, hope i aint disqualified.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 5, 2010)

haha naw you should be good, i was gonna say something about the cup too.
Why only one strain for the perpetual? why not find a couple strains you like and just toss em into flowering like howak does.
He usually has a couple different strains and gets a bunch of harvests.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 5, 2010)

i wanna do 1 strain for a uniform grow,like 6 Headbands started at the same time, the reason i want to do it like that is because i want to have another big harvest under my belt. the three rotating plants will be multi strain perpetual. so it'll be six plants at the same stage and three rotating. right now every plant in my tent is 2 to 3 weeks apart. so i harvest every two to three.


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i wanna do 1 strain for a uniform grow,like 6 Headbands started at the same time, the reason i want to do it like that is because i want to have another big harvest under my belt. the three rotating plants will be multi strain perpetual. so it'll be six plants at the same stage and three rotating. right now every plant in my tent is 2 to 3 weeks apart. so i harvest every two to three.


looking good T....


----------



## DST (Aug 6, 2010)

Perpetual growing - perpetually sore fingers, hahaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 6, 2010)

genuity said:


> looking good T....


 thx alot gen.. 


DST said:


> Perpetual growing - perpetually sore fingers, hahaha


most def, but its all worth it. 
im germing thelma, sour cream, and og#18 in cups of starter soil/perlite inside of ziploc bags. hopefully they sprout, and if they do this is my technique


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2010)

wich one is dna's sk bro?


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2010)

Just came back for a squizz at the last update T. The divit kush looks like it is happy for sure. Is it stretching much? Some of mine seem to have taken on the stoutness of the hb more (i.e smaller) whereas a couple have just gon lankoid. Ah well, I guess we'll see pics when you find that camera, lol.

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 11, 2010)

@ chi.. the dna sk from the top left of the pic is the second pic down.. wide leaves barely flowering yet. smells pretty damn good. 

@D thanks, the Divit is doing good.. sour little girl as well. she isnt stretching as much as i thought she would.. she is keeping tight nodes, it is he dazey that is stretching like a cheerleader, but i tied her down last night. the headbeand doesnt stretch much at all, it is the shortest of them all. 
i wont have a pic update unless i do it from my phone, for probably about two to three weeks, so everything should be flowering by then.. i will also be done with the widow clones and the powerkush clones.. but i do have seeds from lush x powerkush and lush x ww.. also the f2's of lush, which by the way finally decides to lemme see what she smell like. its a nice strong lemony floral smell. nothing like the male. thx for stayin tuned


----------



## howak47 (Aug 11, 2010)

nice pics trynagro!!! keep up the good growin !!peace&420


----------



## theexpress (Aug 11, 2010)

i think i see it tryna


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 11, 2010)

its he one thats tied to a stake. but actually now it is spiral'd around the stake, kinda like how a vine wraps around. just somethin im tryin.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 11, 2010)

howak47 said:


> nice pics trynagro!!! keep up the good growin !!peace&420


thx man, hopefully when i get a new cam the room will be full of buds!

i forgot to mention the og#18. thelma, and sour cream are popped and doin good..
and all my clones are starting to root. the headband is in a cup in soil already. this hb stinks in veg i cant wait til like week 6 of flower for the one in the tent, all the plants from seed have a nice smell to em.. time for carbon filter.. anybody kno a cheap or diy one?

everything seems to be doing fine even tho i barely go into the growroom as much nowadays. 


might snap pics from my phone tomorrow, other then that.. im out


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Aug 12, 2010)

*hey man just curious as to how tall those clones are come harvest time?? *


----------



## DST (Aug 12, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx man, hopefully when i get a new cam the room will be full of buds!
> 
> i forgot to mention the og#18. thelma, and sour cream are popped and doin good..
> and all my clones are starting to root. the headband is in a cup in soil already. this hb stinks in veg i cant wait til like week 6 of flower for the one in the tent, all the plants from seed have a nice smell to em.. time for carbon filter.. anybody kno a cheap or diy one?
> ...


1BMM made a home made carbon filter on his thread....I just bought mine form a grow shop for 50 euros so I am not much help I am afraid....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 12, 2010)

Favre2Harvin said:


> *hey man just curious as to how tall those clones are come harvest time?? *


 usually about 5-9 inches.. i like em short so the whole plant can get lighbt, im only usin a 400 watt so the intensity of the light is as strong as say, a 100 watter so i think short stout plants are best.


DST said:


> 1BMM made a home made carbon filter on his thread....I just bought mine form a grow shop for 50 euros so I am not much help I am afraid....


 i will checc him out, and your more help than u think man .


----------



## dieseldrew (Aug 13, 2010)

TGSS, just read through your thread for the first time and i think that your doing a kickass job much rep+++. Also after reading I gotta ask bout the Elite Gen gear (all the diff OGK's) are they left over from last year befor they got pinched or are they back in business?? I was gonna place a large order and at the last min. a friend passed on the word and saved me a lot of money so if they are old packs you got gold growin, green gold!! Let me know and hope to hear back...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2010)

these are crosses aquired by someone before he got hit up.. i only had 1 elite goin and that was the lush. the og i have is reserva privada. the headband and divit kush are crosses from a friend in holland.. u gotta grow goin ?


----------



## dieseldrew (Aug 14, 2010)

Yah, I got a few querkel going right know and a few diesel of my own but... and Iknow what your thinkin I don't have a camera yet but, it's in the works soon as I can scrape up an extra 900$ I found a sony with micro capabilities I'm spread kinda thin right now, taken care of a few good friends who just lost their house trying to get them an appartmet so I can have my main flower room back...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 15, 2010)

thats wassup.. feel free to stay around.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 17, 2010)

where does the name lush come from for those plants

im gtting close to chop chop time for the EG's im runnin wednesday is the eight week birthday watchin trichs stoped food replaced with molasses on the 7 week birthday i did bud blood at the beginning so it might not go the full nine i also did 36 hour dark spell at switch two weeks no food runnin organics i dont think im goint to flush

id like to hear you got seeds like when you log onto aol i dusted a branch each of Fire and White OG Kush

i busted 4 Rez Chemdog D x Sour Diesels to take their place in the tent a week ago

good luck to you keep up the fine work

big Question is what to do next i think two or three wite widows and hope for a male along with a res priv headband and a res priv og #18
if i get a boy il dust the res privs 

may grow gods smile on your beans and you keep a room full of fat assed girls 
1Luv


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 17, 2010)

I had to go back and check the ladies out.They are looking nice and buddy.


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2010)

Managed to find the hidden camera yet T? Hope all is well bud.

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2010)

still cant find it.. and pretty sure nobody camein and too it.. or they woulda took everything else worth it that could fit thru the door. but then again, it doesnt always happen like that  .. i transplanted my sensi star ino a 1 gallon bag, and i put another headband from seed in flower in a 2 gallon to see how i do. i had to retie dzey jones down, and bent the d-kush over cuz it was getting tall. everything from seed have started flowering, the headband seems to be ahead flowering wise, behind height wise.. but i am impressed with myself.. i wish i could find my cam.. but i kinda dont cuz i want a new one.


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> still cant find it.. and pretty sure nobody camein and too it.. or they woulda took everything else worth it that could fit thru the door. but then again, it doesnt always happen like that  .. i transplanted my sensi star ino a 1 gallon bag, and i put another headband from seed in flower in a 2 gallon to see how i do. i had to retie dzey jones down, and bent the d-kush over cuz it was getting tall. everything from seed have started flowering, the headband seems to be ahead flowering wise, behind height wise.. but i am impressed with myself.. i wish i could find my cam.. but i kinda dont cuz i want a new one.


Well the Dazey (and it's cousin Casey) and the OG both seems stretchy for sure......linneage. Just keep an eye on the Headbands lower branches especially as they tend to throw out the odd banana around week 3-4 of flower. Providing you get them you will be good to go. Both Mr West and PANGcake grew them, Mr West had no nana appear, PANG had a few. He removed his and said he ended up with the best weed he has ever smoken. Not sure if you have checked his thread, I am sure you can find it if you search his name. All sounds like it is going swimmingly. Off to make some hash with the shwagg from the bottom of my jars....should be nice. haha. Laters, T.

DST


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

how is that sourkush you got trouble


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> how is that sourkush you got trouble


smells like fish oil or liver oil.. one of em.. it fuckin stinks and its not a very pleasant smell. do any of yours smell like this?.. when i say liver oil or fish oil i mean its an almost identical smell.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> smells like fish oil or liver oil.. one of em.. it fuckin stinks and its not a very pleasant smell. do any of yours smell like this?.. when i say liver oil or fish oil i mean its an almost identical smell.


 
lol naw my sk dont smell like fish oil..... lol ur kidding me right charlie? fish oil.....?

mine smell like a skunks asshole!!!! times like 10!!!


----------



## genuity (Aug 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> still cant find it.. and pretty sure nobody camein and too it.. or they woulda took everything else worth it that could fit thru the door. but then again, it doesnt always happen like that  .. i transplanted my sensi star ino a 1 gallon bag, and i put another headband from seed in flower in a 2 gallon to see how i do. i had to retie dzey jones down, and bent the d-kush over cuz it was getting tall. everything from seed have started flowering, the headband seems to be ahead flowering wise, behind height wise.. but i am impressed with myself.. i wish i could find my cam.. but i kinda dont cuz i want a new one.


glad to here all is well with T,one of the two headbands i got going,
is frosting up real fast.


DST said:


> Well the Dazey (and it's cousin Casey) and the OG both seems stretchy for sure......linneage. Just keep an eye on the Headbands lower branches especially as they tend to throw out the odd banana around week 3-4 of flower. Providing you get them you will be good to go. Both Mr West and PANGcake grew them, Mr West had no nana appear, PANG had a few. He removed his and said he ended up with the best weed he has ever smoken. Not sure if you have checked his thread, I am sure you can find it if you search his name. All sounds like it is going swimmingly. Off to make some hash with the shwagg from the bottom of my jars....should be nice. haha. Laters, T.
> 
> DST


thats nice to know,about the nanas.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 19, 2010)

DST said:


> Well the Dazey (and it's cousin Casey) and the OG both seems stretchy for sure......linneage. Just keep an eye on the Headbands lower branches especially as they tend to throw out the odd banana around week 3-4 of flower. Providing you get them you will be good to go. Both Mr West and PANGcake grew them, Mr West had no nana appear, PANG had a few. He removed his and said he ended up with the best weed he has ever smoken. Not sure if you have checked his thread, I am sure you can find it if you search his name. All sounds like it is going swimmingly. Off to make some hash with the shwagg from the bottom of my jars....should be nice. haha. Laters, T.
> 
> DST


i hope i dont have any to pick off but if i do it wont be a huge problem, i've had good luck so far and have never had a plant hermi on me.
which reminds me that i harvested the f2's from the OG Kush x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D last night, well the rest of em..
enjoy your hash..as im enjoying my high.


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2010)

Enjoying the first of the dried cheese....yum! whilst waiting for the trichs to sink to the bottom......ah bliss.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 20, 2010)

i just dropped two power kush x lush(ogk x (llogk x Chem d).. hope they pop..


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 20, 2010)

Ladies are looking good mayne, Sounds like a very nice assortment you have going on. Down here they all claim to have the 707Headband, do you know if that is the same or similar strain to what you are growing?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 21, 2010)

i'm not growing growing the 707 headband.. i think thats a clone only type thing.. along with most of the other headband cuts. i'm not sure what headand this is, all i know is i was told it was headband. and i know it'stinky.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh I believe you, I have never smoked it, but I really want to


----------



## Fditty00 (Aug 21, 2010)

Trouble! Where the pix at? Draw me up a rendition, of your girls! Lol, just ccheckin in brah. Get at me dog....


----------



## dieseldrew (Aug 21, 2010)

TGSS, 
just checkin back to see how it's progressing and glad to see all is well and just so you know I am really jelious your gear are all on my list to smoke someday and props for finishing 'em out would love to see some pics could you borrow someones camera and feed our bud porn addiction??? till then keep it green -diesel


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 21, 2010)

i'm coppin a new cam asap, im da only one on my blocc wit a digi cam.. but i gotta phone but i dont think it will do my girls justice, so it'll be bout 2 more weeks ..ditty whutup man???? how da lil felons doin?..


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 21, 2010)

Damn that suc's about the cam, what kind of cam are you gonna get now?
mines cheesy as fuc but it gets the job done haha


----------



## Fditty00 (Aug 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i'm coppin a new cam asap, im da only one on my blocc wit a digi cam.. but i gotta phone but i dont think it will do my girls justice, so it'll be bout 2 more weeks ..ditty whutup man???? how da lil felons doin?..


Better than ever. Bout to have a orgy in my grow room soon. Orgy I say!


----------



## Fditty00 (Aug 22, 2010)

Lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

lol.. my power kush x ( OgKush x (Lemon Larry OG x Chem D) popped last night, i also started germing another divit kush(headand x og kush) i love the smell, lookin for a more indica pheno.. or a nice father might be nice.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4544324]Damn that suc's about the cam, what kind of cam are you gonna get now?
mines cheesy as fuc but it gets the job done haha[/QUOTE]

i had a fujifilm j38 or somethin like that.. but this is what i want.. a canon sd780 its a cool cam in my price range


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

I got my fujitsu for under 100 and it is pretty sick


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

yea, i'm lookin at all kinds. i'd say 85% of my camera use is snappin pics of weed. the rest is on my animals n stuff. so really im just looking to find one that can do that, im no photographer..


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

just make sure it has a macro setting  that way we can see your awesome buds up close, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

Definitely, 

i just counted what seeds i have left

i've got 3 Divit-Kush 
Magus Genetics Motavation 
Serious Chronic
6 Headband
DNA Rocklock
NY47
2 Thelma(Headband)
Lush x WW
" " x Power Kush 
" " F2's (Og Kush x (Elites Lemon Larry Og x Chem D)...

im sure i will find the mother i'm looking for.. i'm really liking the growth/smell of the headband tho, but only time will tell..


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Are all of your seeds feminized? Have you ever thought of crossing any of your strains?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

nah they aren't all fem, and the last 3 are crosses i made. i forgot to mention i still have Sour Kush clones as well, it doesn't seem like a heavy yielder but im at week 4 or 5 with the one in flower and it fuckin stinks. And yea whenever i find a male i will dust a branch or two of whatever female i can.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Thats sweet man, yeah I'm kinda doing the same thing. I just started, but my first grow kinda turned into a perpetual. I have a harvest pretty much every two weeks, and I'd like to see how long I can keep it up


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nah they aren't all fem, and the last 3 are crosses i made. i forgot to mention i still have Sour Kush clones as well, it doesn't seem like a heavy yielder but im at week 4 or 5 with the one in flower and it fuckin stinks. And yea whenever i find a male i will dust a branch or two of whatever female i can.


Yeah thats good.Making your crosses and they turn out to be fire is always good.I got to start crossing some strains myself.Im just waiting to get some elite strains.Like the some of the stuff cali connection sells but i cant find it anywhere that ships to the usa yet.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah thats good.Making your crosses and they turn out to be fire is always good.I got to start crossing some strains myself.Im just waiting to get some elite strains.Like the some of the stuff cali connection sells but i cant find it anywhere that ships to the usa yet.


MMM Thats what I got right now  I have 2 Alien Dog V.2, plus a cross of their SFV OG and some Sour D that I havent planted yet.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2010)

Are you in the states or another country?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

i wish i had the crosses i had before from elite.. but i got lucky with the ones i have. all the lemon larry crosses are nice so im ready to sprout these f2's n see what i get..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2010)

How is the yeild from the lemon larrys?average or better?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

i had six seeds of a cross that was Elites Old School OG Kush x LL OGK x Chem D.. i had on fem flowered her out theyield was ok, nothin to write home about. but the smoke is nice, i crossed a male from those seeds with a female, and those are the f2's, gotta be some nice ones.. i got like 100


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 22, 2010)

ah man i gotta get up with you where u at?lol


----------



## Fditty00 (Aug 22, 2010)

I need some of those f3's


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 22, 2010)

u mean f2's.. and i'm sure these lil abies will end up right where they need be.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 23, 2010)

dazey jones is reminding me how long its been since ive grown a sativa dominant plant i have it lst's in a Z shape and its still about twice as tall as the other girls. the plus side is the smell, y'all are in for a surprise y the time i can take pics.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 23, 2010)

I can't wait, I'm excited to see what she looks like.


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2010)

Empty yer inbox T!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 24, 2010)

wow -100 beans you hit the jackpot 
man you did get lucky i wish i was lucky

enjoy them
1Luv


----------



## theexpress (Aug 24, 2010)

whats going on in that tent trouble?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 24, 2010)

DST said:


> Empty yer inbox T!!!!


 Done


Dwezelitsame said:


> wow -100 beans you hit the jackpot
> man you did get lucky i wish i was lucky
> 
> enjoy them
> 1Luv


You will be, with all that you have goin on..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> whats going on in that tent trouble?


Progress.. i have dazey jones,divit kush,headband are ten days flower, i have a dna sourkush at like week 5, a WW week 3, and another WW almost done, and i just put in two sourkush clones in there. 
i repotted the og18, thelma, sour cream with some promix x perlite 50/50 and they look alot better and vigorous since. i sprouted one more divit kush, and Power kush x (OGK x (LLOGK x Chem D) other then that i got headband clones and divit kush clones ready to go.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 24, 2010)

cant wait to get a damn camera..


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 24, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cant wait to get a damn camera..


what happen to your Cam?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 24, 2010)

Either toddlers, or just plain misplaced it.. since i dont lose anything.. possibly stolen... but i doubt it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 24, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Either toddlers, or just plain misplaced it.. since i dont lose anything.. possibly stolen... but i doubt it.


Story of my life!!! My son grabs everything and hides it. Combine that with my 420 forgetfulness and I can never find shit.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 24, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Progress.. i have dazey jones,divit kush,headband are ten days flower, i have a dna sourkush at like week 5, a WW week 3, and another WW almost done, and i just put in two sourkush clones in there.
> i repotted the og18, thelma, sour cream with some promix x perlite 50/50 and they look alot better and vigorous since. i sprouted one more divit kush, and Power kush x (OGK x (LLOGK x Chem D) other then that i got headband clones and divit kush clones ready to go.


 Sounds like the jungle is looking better.Cant wait to see it i want to the sativa you have that ur talking bout.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 24, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Story of my life!!! My son grabs everything and hides it. Combine that with my 420 forgetfulness and I can never find shit.


 ditto to that.. i'm keeping my wifes niece n nephew for a while, so im getting used to thing not being in my "spot" anymore


wyteberrywidow said:


> Sounds like the jungle is looking better.Cant wait to see it i want to the sativa you have that ur talking bout.


i cant wait to get pics and show you man..! its really a nice looking plant, alotta my plants are nitrogen def. right now, probably from using old soil with no amendments, so i bought some new soil and perlite for the rest of the plants, and wont be using old soil. for now. thanks


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2010)

I will just send a msg to ur normal email as you must be too popular as yer RIU inbox is full again, haha.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 25, 2010)

my bad d.. u got space now..unless u already emailed of course


----------



## DST (Aug 25, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> my bad d.. u got space now..unless u already emailed of course


I didn't but you should have got the Rep msg I sent. will mail ya.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 26, 2010)

i transplanted the Dazey Jones into a 3 gallon bucket and lst'd it.. its gettin to wild n branchy for the 1 gal.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i transplanted the Dazey Jones into a 3 gallon bucket and lst'd it.. its gettin to wild n branchy for the 1 gal.


TGSS have you thought about using smart pots?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 26, 2010)

yes i have, i thought about trying to make my own by puttin alotta holes in a bucket.. i like the idea of smart pots, but everytime i got to htg supply i forget to grab em before i walk out the door.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yes i have, i thought about trying to make my own by puttin alotta holes in a bucket.. i like the idea of smart pots, but everytime i got to htg supply i forget to grab em before i walk out the door.


The smaller ones aren't that expensive, and I truly believe they give off the best results  (compared to regular pots)

BTW you were right about my seeded Platinum still being dank  Thanks


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 26, 2010)

haha, no prob.. i was looking at the 1 gallon ones.. im gonna get em, its a matter of time.
i took one of the sour kush's i put in flower back in veg because the older sk seems to be turning purple, i don kno if its a def. or what but it doesnt seem like it. i also put the sensi star back in flower.


----------



## techcst (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow that is very nice, do I have it right? 6 23 watt cfls for veg/clones and 1 400 w hps for flowering..and you went from clone to flowers in 8 weeks? How much was the yeild or are you not there yet? I havnt got my setup running yet but so far I have two 400 watt balasts and 2 mh 400 w bulbs, still piecing it together though. Plants look nice man.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 27, 2010)

u have enough light to have a show wayyyy bigger than mine. there is 100 ways you will be able to set yourself up.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 2, 2010)

HERES A LIL UPDATE .. no pics yet, but i should be orderin my cam very soon.

since the las mini update, i transplanted another headband from seed and put it in flower it is topped for 2 colas and doing nice. thats really it for the flower tent. 
as far as seedlings go i dropped 6 of the OGKxLLOGKxChem D f2's for a germ test, and the white widow x OGKxLLOGKxChem D popped up out the soil as well.. only took two days to germ.
thats all for now, a more visual update coming soon.


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2010)

thats whats up!!good luck on the test run of f2's.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 2, 2010)

thx, i kno 6 isnt alot, but im cramped wit space right now, but atleast i'll get a good view of how many pheno's i may see.. half of em may go 12/12 after two or so weeks of veggin the others will be vegged for a while longer.


----------



## genuity (Sep 2, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx, i kno 6 isnt alot, but im cramped wit space right now, but atleast i'll get a good view of how many pheno's i may see.. half of em may go 12/12 after two or so weeks of veggin the others will be vegged for a while longer.


yea, i waiting to start some beans i've crossed,jus to see what i get.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 2, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> HERES A LIL UPDATE .. no pics yet, but i should be orderin my cam very soon.
> 
> since the las mini update, i transplanted another headband from seed and put it in flower it is topped for 2 colas and doing nice. thats really it for the flower tent.
> as far as seedlings go i dropped 6 of the OGKxLLOGKxChem D f2's for a germ test, and the white widow x OGKxLLOGKxChem D popped up out the soil as well.. only took two days to germ.
> thats all for now, a more visual update coming soon.


 AHHH shit you got the homemade strains doing work..I got to see how those turn out.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 2, 2010)

genuity said:


> yea, i waiting to start some beans i've crossed,jus to see what i get.


goodluck, i'm excited from what ive been reading f2's are where the variation really shows, lots of pheno's. i'm more interested in the widow cross, because i really want the widow yield


wyteberrywidow said:


> AHHH shit you got the homemade strains doing work..I got to see how those turn out.


 hell yea, ive done some before but lost em all on my last grow,, but aside from that i still got og18, i killed sour cream.. my fuckup..headband clones DOG Kush clones and, im gonna try n veg these seedlings at-least 6 weeks before i put em in flower so i can have clones of each so when they finish ill kno if i want to keep it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 2, 2010)

Thats a good way to know if you want to keep the strains you grow.


----------



## DST (Sep 3, 2010)

Home made strains are great fun!!!!!


----------



## chainseeker (Sep 4, 2010)

Ok what did I miss?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 4, 2010)

lol, nothin much.. i ordered my new can so pics comin soon as it gets here.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 4, 2010)

Can't wait to see some new pics


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 9, 2010)

testin out the new cams' macro.. its a canon sd780elph.. small as shit.. i might lose this one too
the very last widow plant..


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2010)

not looking bad at all!!keep that cam in the grow room!!next to the nutes.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 9, 2010)

damn TGS .. wish my cam can take shots like that.. how much that cam run you?... Great Bud Shot


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2010)

nice, shit looks good homie.


----------



## Unclepauly (Sep 9, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> and boiled eggs.


 careful with the raw chicken.. I had a nile monitor violently die on me from raw chicken.. it was the worst thing to watch


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 9, 2010)

genuity said:


> not looking bad at all!!keep that cam in the grow room!!next to the nutes.





LAX Skunky BwS said:


> damn TGS .. wish my cam can take shots like that.. how much that cam run you?... Great Bud Shot





SICC";4620924]nice said:


> careful with the raw chicken.. I had a nile monitor violently die on me from raw chicken.. it was the worst thing to watch


 thx to all of u.. but i couldnt rep any of u .. i will when i get the chance!

@pauly, thx for the info. i use fresh chicken gizzards and heartsm and he loves breast. also eggs, beef tongue, and everything else beefy.. he is 100% carnivorous. sorry for your loss. i'm a big fan of monitors, but theirs size is whats stoppin me..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 9, 2010)

It's been such a long time since i last updated that i forgot how it feels uploadin pics n shit.. Everythings alright, there is some problem girls in the bunch.. mostly the seedlings. i'm still gettng used to the cam playing with settings n shyt(i should just put it on auto, huh?)

Headband from seed...












last WW, thinking about re-vegging.











Ogk x LLOgk x Chem D clone..











2 sourkush clones in flower after being cloned and re-vegged from flower






Sensi star from seed. I dont know wtf is wrong with this plant.. it was stunted forever then it started growing all crazy n shit. but now that its flowering the leaves are coming out normal. it seems like when plants flower they kinda give their self a boost.











Dazey "i wont stop growing" Jonez.. i had to re- LST her last night. so its hard to see how tall she is, and she has cola's all over.
















Divit Kush.. done stretching, the second pic is of the cola where i burnt it with the light, but its still buddnd up around that area, getting fatter, n smells so dang on good.











older Headband, the one that was stunted early on, nd i just threw it in flower.
frost as well but i was playin with settings again











og18






D-kush .. bka DOG





This one is thirsty






Power Kush x (Ogk x LLOgk x Chem D) overwatered






WW x (Ogk x LLOgk x Chem D) 






i have seedlings sprouting, clones cloning, clones vegging that i didnt take pics of.

group shot flower tent.





i moved everything in my tent to the right, so i can utilize as much of this light as possible.









Thx for being so patient..

Gone


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 9, 2010)

Cam shots look good.How long left for the widow?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 9, 2010)

thx mane, i'm gonna give it another 2.. but its at week 8 now.. this widow finishes early plus it yield incredible nice tasty average smoke.. lol.. but the yield is why i want to keep it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 9, 2010)

You got alot of shit going on my g.I have to rep you for everything looking so good.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx mane, i'm gonna give it another 2.. but its at week 8 now.. this widow finishes early plus it yield incredible nice tasty average smoke.. lol.. but the yield is why i want to keep it.


i wouldnt bother with the widow reveg, unless your gonna cross it to something to add yield


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 9, 2010)

thx, and everything else started flowering on or around 8-15-10..with the exception on sensi star and the big HB from seed.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i wouldnt bother with the widow reveg, unless your gonna cross it to something to add yield


you read my mind.. im hoping i get a male out of one of the headband seeds.. but im 2/2 female. either that or the DOG which is headband x ogk ..


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2010)

were u get them hb seeds from?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 9, 2010)

a special friend across the water  .. its nice too, i have a sativa pheno as well(12 weeker) but i didnt pop her yet.. but i will when this Dazey Jones is done(also from the same person)..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 9, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> a special friend across the water  .. its nice too, i have a sativa pheno as well(12 weeker) but i didnt pop her yet.. but i will when this Dazey Jones is done(also from the same person)..


Damn you be running into the mean connects.Good shit good people always link up.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 9, 2010)

thx to riu, cuz in real life i doubt i even kno anybody that would attempt at growin seriously, i keep a small circle and aint no farmers in it, just me!


----------



## Subliminator (Sep 9, 2010)

How big do you think that guys grow bags where in the first grow? It looked like to me 1 gallon bags to me. I got similar setup but i'm using hydroton and hoping to start like 15 under a 600 watt hps.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 9, 2010)

if your talking about me, i use 1 gallon grow bags.. or 1 gallon pots. i only have 3 plants not in 1 gallons and two are in 3gallon trash cans and one is a 2 gallon grow bag. if your going to try 15 under a 600 i would go with 1 gallons and an sog style grow.


----------



## genuity (Sep 9, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> a special friend across the water  .. its nice too, i have a sativa pheno as well(12 weeker) but i didnt pop her yet.. but i will when this Dazey Jones is done(also from the same person)..


thats whats up!!i hope you get that sour d pheno.


----------



## Unclepauly (Sep 9, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx to all of u.. but i couldnt rep any of u .. i will when i get the chance!
> 
> @pauly, thx for the info. i use fresh chicken gizzards and heartsm and he loves breast. also eggs, beef tongue, and everything else beefy.. he is 100% carnivorous. sorry for your loss. i'm a big fan of monitors, but theirs size is whats stoppin me..


 Well fresh is the way to go, I put some store bought chicken and it must've been tainted somehow who knows.. he ate raw chicken before and was fine.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 9, 2010)

i have it i just didnt pop her yet. and dazey jones got sum diesel characteristics from casey jones.
my og18 seedling is lookin super ugly right now anybody think they can help me figure this out. 























And i forgot to add pics of my ugly stunted ass outdoor


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey, at least you've got a patch outdoors


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 9, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Hey, at least you've got a patch outdoors


 thx, its only like a foot tall lol.. thx for stopping by as well, honoured to have u here.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks almost like nutrient lock or out something,


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 9, 2010)

What are these "Elite" strains you guys are talking about?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 9, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> What are these "Elite" strains you guys are talking about?


Strains from elite genetics.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 9, 2010)

I think i have some lock up in kushberry so i just gave it a flush so hopefully it goes back to normal.


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2010)

Possible phosphorus problem which would be the clasisc symptons of reddish purple leaves....but why is it having a P problem....that's my 2 bob.


----------



## NickNasty (Sep 10, 2010)

Have you checked the ph of your soil on the og 18? It looks like the soil your using for it has a lot of bark in it and that will raise your ph which could cause nute lock out, also it looks like it has heat stress because your leaves are curled under and are super rigid and plants will sometimes do this to slow water evaporation.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4623792]Looks almost like nutrient lock or out something,[/QUOTE]
yea, thats what i was thinkin. i see like 4 different deficiencies. but how, the bases are covered?

Maybe ph??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2010)

i heard og was picky but damn... thx to all u ..im scared to flush it what should i do? heat may be an issue too.. but i can solve that.

this is my soil btw.






quicc pics
DOG






flower tent


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 10, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, thats what i was thinkin. i see like 4 different deficiencies. but how, the bases are covered?
> 
> Maybe ph??



Most things usually have to do with pH so that may be it, i would give it a flush then go from there, she gots me stumped tho.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hmm I checked out their web page, alot of their stuff seems similar to cali connections, where are they located do you know?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 10, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Hmm I checked out their web page, alot of their stuff seems similar to cali connections, where are they located do you know?


 Elite genetics is over.He got locked up because some dumb kid used his mothers credit card to purchase seeds.Thanks to the little fucker no more elite genetics unless you can find someone who has it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2010)

will do!.. guess i gota pull out the ol' ph up n down. but i wonder why none of the other plants have a problem with the water. thx sicc


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Hmm I checked out their web page, alot of their stuff seems similar to cali connections, where are they located do you know?


cali connection got their gear from elite, they are f2's of elites "work" but elite was a pollen chucler just like me, i made my own fuck payin cali connection prices. elite also had some of swerves work as well. glad i got in before elite got busted, because some of his crosses will never be found again. elite or "greens" was based out of indiana so his whole business was really illegal in the first place, i heard about the kid and CC situation, but as far as elite goes there was alot more to it i.e. 100 letters a day with wads of cash/money orders..when i was buying from elite he wasnt taking CC only cash/money orders/trades.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 10, 2010)

Aren't different strains more or less sensitive than others when it comes to stuff like ph levels, nutes, watering, etc etc. Maybe all your other plants dont mind the ph, but she does... I dunno. What about cal-mag?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 10, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Elite genetics is over.He got locked up because some dumb kid used his mothers credit card to purchase seeds.Thanks to the little fucker no more elite genetics unless you can find someone who has it.


 Gotcha, thanks man.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Aren't different strains more or less sensitive than others when it comes to stuff like ph levels, nutes, watering, etc etc. Maybe all your other plants dont mind the ph, but she does... I dunno. What about cal-mag?


yes, that is true. but i kinda put that in the back of my mind, i have had finicky plants before, im gonna have to check the ph of my base water to see where it is now so i can figure hout how she like its, cuz i think my water is right at 7


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 10, 2010)

Thought I would pop in and look through your stuff TGSS. I like what I've seen so far


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Thought I would pop in and look through your stuff TGSS. I like what I've seen so far


thx man, it only gets better, everyday progress is what im about.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 10, 2010)

Wow man, those 2 colas on that 2nd pic are frosty as hell!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2010)

yup, thats my 1st headband from seed. they are getting frost as hell. i cant wait til like 3 weeks from now when everythings plumpin up.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 11, 2010)

Attitude just shitted on me.They are selling the cali connection seeds now.But all they have right now is the tahoe og kush.Ill wait to see what others they stock on.That will be a nice plant to add to the breeding expirement.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2010)

are u serious im on my over there now. thx for the lookout man.

edit: i think they might be doing the tahoe for the cup maybe?

i really wanna pick up the double dipped sour banana again, i had a fire as big yielding pheno
and the super strawberry diesel i had 2 definate keepers

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/215895-trynagrosumshyt-400w-closet-grow-15.html#post3364516 ddsb

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/215895-trynagrosumshyt-400w-closet-grow-15.html#post3364670ssd


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 11, 2010)

NO doubt im ready to get the tahoe but im going to wait until they reply to my email about when the other strains are coming in.If they reply to my email.Either way on monday im making the order..You in???


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2010)

hell yea, keep me posted on what they say.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 11, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hell yea, keep me posted on what they say.


You already know my g.As soon as i get the reply ill copy and paste it right to you.But come monday I might just order the tahoe og just because its supposed to be one of the best solid kushes.I just hope they get all the strains.Well whatever happens i will find out on monday and let you know.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 11, 2010)

Just looking at the banana og and ssd man those were some good ass strains you had there..If my white ogk and ogkxllogxchem seeds pop up from soil im trying to hold those and breed to keep those seeds around forever..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2010)

i've heard mixed results about the white over the past year.. but i've also heard that anything he hit wit his Larry Og father turned out to be dank. elite had a stable of nice males.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 11, 2010)

What you heard about the white?I hope more good than bad..I heard nothing but good things about lemon larry.The only thing that it lacks was yeild if im not mistaken.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2010)

yes yield was weak on alot of the larry's.. there were 3 of them Lemon Larry/Sour Larry/and Larry og.
the white ranged mostly good with mixed result, mostly about bad pheno's.. hope you got some goodies.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 11, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yes yield was weak on alot of the larry's.. there were 3 of them Lemon Larry/Sour Larry/and Larry og.
> the white ranged mostly good with mixed result, mostly about bad pheno's.. hope you got some goodies.


We will see.Im hoping its goodies myself.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2010)

I just fed the OG18 seedling with ph'd water to 6.5 ad i added some cal-plex to the water, it has vitamin b1 which helps with stress.. idk if it'll help. but we will see.


----------



## SouthernWeed (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, that was an interesting read up to here. Guess I'll hang around and keep an eye on things.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

that headband looks good..... nice and indica like....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

bust out some dna sourkush pix!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 12, 2010)

in a few weeks, they are on week 2(the clones) my cam was fucced up when i harvested the first one and its gone now. i got you tho.
yea these headbands got sum nice big leaves on em..


----------



## DarthD3vl (Sep 12, 2010)

looking awsome man


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

Pics on the previous page. lovely, pics this page, lovely....just loverly T. esp the Headband, hehe. They look like real winners.

I likey!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 14, 2010)

Seems as if I give you too much Rep already, hahaha. Next time bud.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 14, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> in a few weeks, they are on week 2(the clones) my cam was fucced up when i harvested the first one and its gone now. i got you tho.
> yea these headbands got sum nice big leaves on em..


Lookin good homie, cant wait to see them buds fill in


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4644531]Lookin good homie, cant wait to see them buds fill in [/QUOTE]

thx sicc.. they should be approaching week 4, mostly. but a few are behind but no one ahead.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2010)

OGK x (LLOGK x Chem D)





Dazey Jones Leaf.





Dazey Jones-very sativa with the stretch, but it is filling in with long sticky stinky bud, not very dense at all. its like a big ass cola really.





From the top





bud shot





DOG- also stretched alot but is now filling in. this one leans sativa, buds similar to daze a little





From the top 





Headband from seed(2)- i think this one will out-yield the other from seed, they seem like different pheno's.





Young Cola





2 small sour kush's





Once again they were re-vegged from flower





Headband from seed 1










Power Kush x OGK x (LLOGK x Chem D)





OG #18- not looking too much better, not looking worse. i guess thats good (patience)





2 phenos of DOG, i belive the one i have in flower is the ore sative, because the indi dom in this pic has a nice smell to it. the other is similar to the one i have in flower.





i really gotta figure out how i want them in there.







in more personal news.. i lost another car.. i still have my wifes sisters kids, and i lost my work, this was just one of those weekends. but imma still get it in somehow, life is "life"...

Enjoy the pics, thx for coming thru!


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 15, 2010)

There is a saying bro, "Man Plans, God Laughs" basically life is gonna go how it goes, and not much you can do to change its course, try not to let it bring you down, and if it does, fuk it, smoke a blunt  That always makes everything better.

On your ladies, they all look great  On average, how long do you let them veg for, before flowering?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2010)

thx bill, imma be good..one day at a time.

its usually by height that i veg, not age.. because of my light i do not wat to gro extremely tall plants, so i usually flower around 6 or 7 inches so the girl gets light all over, i am expirementing with different sizes now,(which is why it looks so awkward in there) because i think that i have been putting them in too small.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx bill, imma be good..one day at a time.
> 
> its usually by height that i veg, not age.. because of my light i do not wat to gro extremely tall plants, so i usually flower around 6 or 7 inches so the girl gets light all over, i am expirementing with different sizes now,(which is why it looks so awkward in there) because i think that i have been putting them in too small.


If height is a big issue, why not LST, I turned a foot tall plant into one about 4 " tall, with some nice LST work


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2010)

i have recently been very turned on to lst, it may be the answer to my probs... in the growroom.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 15, 2010)

That ogkxllogxchem looks like the shit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2010)

@ wyteberry, the smoke is good. but i am having trouble popping these f2's, all the other crosses pop except these.. can there be infertile seeds?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 15, 2010)

That could be the reason only 1 popped for me.


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice growin! How many weeks in flower is that first Headband? It looks a lot like my Medijuana. I wonder what the genetics are on those? Just stoned and wondering, lol.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 15, 2010)

nice update trubz...


----------



## DST (Sep 15, 2010)

Hey T, as we say, "zit er mooi uit!" (It's looking beautiful) some crazy ass looking girls, the Dazey is something else eh! I was bummed as all of mine where male (and the one I thought I had left was something else, haha.)
Sativa dom DOG, who would have thought it. 
Top notch bru, hope yer troubles leave you behind, good vibes from over here to over there!

Peace out,

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2010)

maniacal420 said:


> Nice growin! How many weeks in flower is that first Headband? It looks a lot like my Medijuana. I wonder what the genetics are on those? Just stoned and wondering, lol.


 it is in week 3 or 4 .. 


wyteberrywidow said:


> That could be the reason only 1 popped for me.


 u have the parents as i had, and only two from the parent seed stock popped for me out of the 6 i had.


theexpress said:


> nice update trubz...


 thx cuz.. will be better each and everytime.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 15, 2010)

this shit looks bomb 

OGK x (LLOGK x Chem D)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2010)

DST said:


> Hey T, as we say, "zit er mooi uit!" (It's looking beautiful) some crazy ass looking girls, the Dazey is something else eh! I was bummed as all of mine where male (and the one I thought I had left was something else, haha.)
> Sativa dom DOG, who would have thought it.
> Top notch bru, hope yer troubles leave you behind, good vibes from over here to over there!
> 
> ...


thx man.. dazey jones is a killer.. and im lovin this headband also. i didnt mean to say sativa, but more sativa than the latter. theu smell different too.


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Sep 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i have recently been very turned on to lst, it may be the answer to my probs... in the growroom.


Love the plants my man...and LST is the way to be...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 16, 2010)

SICC";4648325]this shit looks bomb bongsmilie[/QUOTE]
appreciate it!
[quote="Jerry Garcia said:


> Love the plants my man...and LST is the way to be...


 yes, i love lst.. saves me alot of space. 

i just put the power kush x OGK x (LLOGK x Chem D) into flower, and 2 of the ww x OGK x (LLOGK x Chem D) popped.. so now im 3 for 3 with theese and 0 for 9 on the f2's i dont get it at all.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey T, I hope you don't mind me sharing some of your DOG pics with some of the lads on the 600 Thread? We got a few of us growing them out so would be nice to share them? Let me know, I'll make sure and point everyone towards your journal.

D


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 16, 2010)

no prob at all. \if i had a 600, u kno id be there.. ill get some better shots tonight probab;y as well.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2010)

Sweet, I'll wait for your update as well then.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> no prob at all. \if i had a 600, u kno id be there.. ill get some better shots tonight probab;y as well.


----------



## Fditty00 (Sep 16, 2010)

Yo Trouble! These bitches lookin good as fuck. Don't know if this applies to anything or not. My neighbor and me both found that germing fresh-fresh seeds sux. I now wait at least 6 weeks b4. Not sure if they need alot of time to dry first, but everytime we've tried, its been a crap shoot. When I let them cure, I'm batting 1000%.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2010)

Fditty00 said:


> Yo Trouble! These bitches lookin good as fuck. Don't know if this applies to anything or not. My neighbor and me both found that germing fresh-fresh seeds sux. I now wait at least 6 weeks b4. Not sure if they need alot of time to dry first, but everytime we've tried, its been a crap shoot. When I let them cure, I'm batting 1000%.


Totally agree. Applies to most seeds I think. I done a whole bunch of my cali oranges and bugger all appeared. I left them for quite a while after that and the one I put down popped, it's 6 -7 foot tall now (I could find out through my journal just too lazy...excuse me, stoned)

Had a similar discussion today with the wife about avocado seeds. We got one that we manage to root and get going. But nadda since then....I reckon she needs to let them dry out propper first.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 16, 2010)

then a while longer i will wait, i have lots of em. all the crosses are poppin.. maybe its strain related as well.
or maybe its the fridge.


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> then a while longer i will wait, i have lots of em. all the crosses are poppin.. maybe its strain related as well.
> or maybe its the fridge.


I also keep mine in the fridege...may be just takes em a while longer to dry through (or whatever it is they do.)


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 16, 2010)

I dont keep my seeds in the fridge, i just keep them in little bags, i've had and germinated seeds that were over a couple years old that germ'd just fine.

I still have some seeds on my plants, i'll pluck one and throw it right into a paper towel and see if it germs.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 16, 2010)

DST said:


> I also keep mine in the fridege...may be just takes em a while longer to dry through (or whatever it is they do.)


 thx for the input D.
[QUOTE="SICC";4652735]I dont keep my seeds in the fridge, i just keep them in little bags, i've had and germinated seeds that were over a couple years old that germ'd just fine.

I still have some seeds on my plants, i'll pluck one and throw it right into a paper towel and see if it germs.[/QUOTE]

i think i might take em out the fridege for a few days and see if they germ afterwards, if not .. im not pressed ill just make more seeds.. i still hve that pollen.. and im sure i will have more from a male sooner or later.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 17, 2010)

Two D-OG Kush, from seed.. both going into flower in about two weeks.











OG18, finally coming back to life. I fed it with molasses and 1/4 grow big, that should cover the deficiencies for the new growth thats kinda light. I hope i didn't take a step back and burn it.






WW x OGK x (LLOGK x Chem D), it looks exactlly like white widow did from seed. Thats what i was hoping for since i was trying to get the yield from the widow and the potency and taste of the og cross.











headband clones, the ones on the left are from the second seed i popped. The two on the right are from the first seed.











Everything together.






The closet..one sour kush clone in the dome.






...Might take pics of ther flower room later.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

Looking good there.You got a little army..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 17, 2010)

I was trying to send you a pm its full.But ill rep you when i can i got to spread some around.


----------



## genuity (Sep 17, 2010)

hell yea bro,looking real good glad that og #18 is back in action.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 17, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking good there.You got a little army..


 thanks, and they ready to go at any time.


genuity said:


> hell yea bro,looking real good glad that og #18 is back in action.


 yea me too, im gonna try and keep a mother for this one. and whore her out to any males i get. 

i finally got the one of the 3 f2's to germ, both ww crosses germed and are popping out of the soil now. 
i want to germ another high yielding strain.. it'll probably warlock or chronic


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 17, 2010)

Good to kno the OG18 is coming bac to life


----------



## DST (Sep 18, 2010)

Yup, that OG18 looks like a lot happier little bunny, T. I love the little HB clones, they always thow out the cutest little leaves, real close, tight nodes as well when you got clones, like wyteberrywidow said, you have a "happy" little army there!

Have a good weekend mate. The sun is shining this morning....

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 18, 2010)

thx D, ill be in he house all weekend watchin football.(no car)
i love how tight the nodes are on the headband so short n stocky. i really wish i would have cloned dazey, but im probably gonna pop thelma and let her get the 3 gal trash can whenever dazey or the hb is done, same goes for either chronic or warlock.. i miss having a heavyweight yielder on my team.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 19, 2010)

All together now


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 19, 2010)

Hell yeah, shit is lookin bomb homie, how long have they been flowering again?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2010)

+rep.I cant even tell what what?You always tell the strains but my guess is the 5th pic is the ogk(llogxchem)


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Sep 20, 2010)

*Looking good man, how big are your little clones come harvest time?? *


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2010)

Loving the money shots bru!! TLC is very clear to see.

Peace

D


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 20, 2010)

SICC";4666446]Hell yeah said:


> Loving the money shots bru!! TLC is very clear to see.
> 
> Peace
> 
> D


 Thanks D, not nearly as much time and care as usual because of the kids and other things but i think im ok for now


Favre2Harvin said:


> *Looking good man, how big are your little clones come harvest time?? *


 usually by harvest time they triple or more in growth for example with my white widow, the clones would be the size of the pic in the bottom and finish around or a little bigger that the single cola.(see bottom)


wyteberrywidow said:


> +rep.I cant even tell what what?You always tell the strains but my guess is the 5th pic is the ogk(llogxchem)


yea my bad i was ina rush.. heres a list

1st is a pic of a HB clone with trichs
2nd is a D-OG bud
3rd is a shot of Dazey Jones
4th & 5th is ogk(llogxchem)
6th is D-Og 
7th is ogk(llogxchem)
and the rest are of Headband from seed 1.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2010)

Alright..I just ordered some deadhead og from the tudes pick n mix.I orderd 3 and asked for the chees freebie because i already have all the autos.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 20, 2010)

have you grown out any autos? how are they for you ? i have always heard mixed results on em.. i have one auto freebie i have had for about 2 years.. might never pop it.

do you know if they sell Cali Connection in reg packs or are they all fem.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> have you grown out any autos? how are they for you ? i have always heard mixed results on em.. i have one auto freebie i have had for about 2 years.. might never pop it.


 Nah never grown it but i have 4 autos already all freebies.My plan is to grow them with my next set of plants and leave them in the veg room while i put the others in the flower room.That way since they are autos they will be done under 18/6.
Shit grow that auto it wont hurt to leave it with your veg plants and get bud from that while you got others in the flower room budding.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 20, 2010)

i've made another decision, ontop of droppin rocklock, i am going to drop my New York 47(Pure AK-47 x Pure New York Diesel) seed too. instead of thelma, im saving her for something special. i've seen it grown and it looked very nice..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 20, 2010)

ALL cali connection are reg seeds just like tga strains just reg seeds availible for now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 20, 2010)

thats the bizness.. i only paid for one tga seed, and it died on me. i havn't seen anything interesting since.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 21, 2010)

Good afternoon peeps..


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2010)

Evening, T! Bit alcohol jaded at the moment but the buzz is wearing off....stocking up on fluids and off for a bong. Laters bru. D


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 21, 2010)

DST said:


> Evening, T! Bit alcohol jaded at the moment but the buzz is wearing off....stocking up on fluids and off for a bong. Laters bru. D


Enjoy yourself D,

everything is doing good in the tent. i'm kickin myself in the ass for not cloning sensi star, she's gonna be a big yielder and she smells like some sort of candy marshmallow. i killed my sourkush clone by letting it dry out, i guess i should just clone sensi and sourkush and hope they root, i just hate re-vegging from flower.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 22, 2010)

hell yea man nice journal and im glad you said that about the sensi star ill keep that in mind i just pit it in the farm today how do you like the soure creame + rep bro for a badass grow


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 22, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> hell yea man nice journal and im glad you said that about the sensi star ill keep that in mind i just pit it in the farm today how do you like the soure creame + rep bro for a badass grow


i killed sour cream, im sure it'll be killer tho, but hell yea sensi star blew up over the past 2 days. i cant tell its gonna be a high yielder, stay tuned and thx for stoppin by. lol, i need to change my sig on that note. u still have the attitude freebies right? rocklock warlock sensi star and chronic are all massive yielders, not sure about quality tho.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 22, 2010)

no prob man glad found it man tried to rep you but it wuldnt let me


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 23, 2010)

Trouble!!!!!!!! Pit!!!!!!!! What it do?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 23, 2010)

whats up ditty got a new journal going i think i got it in my sig


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 23, 2010)

it says page not found?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 23, 2010)

haha, ditty whutup wit the new nombre homie?


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 23, 2010)

I didn't want that bs email. There is a link about that company. I wouldn't fuck wit it, and I'm legal. So Rollie deleted my acct. I made a Hushmail so they can have that shit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 23, 2010)

o ok, i feel you.. i aint kno u was legal man. ha, i wish i was


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 23, 2010)

Here is a quick update, all the older plants are approaching 5 or 6 weeks.. 

Dazey Jones











DOG-Kush, i think the reason the cola isn't as dense as it could be and the lower branches branched out is because of where i burnt the cola a few weeks back the buds just stretched a little and grew around the spot that was burnt.











OGK x LLOGK x Chem D











Headband 2 from seed, has some mag-cal issues but im workin on that now.











Headband 1 from seed
















Sensi Star, ugly as fucc.. but she smells like lemon heads, not overly citrusy but more like a artificial candy citrus, i will clone her or re-veg. i need to make up my mind. also a heavy yielder






The two Sour Kush's, i will clone the younger one soon because i let my clones dry out.











two youngins been in 12-12 a week the one with the wide leaves from seed is powerkush x (ogk x llogk x chem d) the other is headband clone(of seed 1)






my view of the veg area






(from l-r) OG #18 , DOG-Kush1, DOG Kush 2... all doing nicely. i topped or fimmed the OG and it is recovering and growing like i never have, im so glad its healthy now,






EVERYBODY 






thanx everybody for checcin me out, hope to hear ya comments and input/questions. 

Gone!


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 23, 2010)

Great update T .. u got some nice plants going there.. feelin that headband pic.. looks like it's throwing up the W


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 23, 2010)

haha thx .. WESTSIDEEEEE!!!


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 23, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> haha thx .. WESTSIDEEEEE!!!


my W stands for Watts!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 23, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> my W stands for Watts!!


whatever it stands fo.. W's Up ..


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 23, 2010)

Lookin good man, I'm liking the LST work you got going on there


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 23, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Lookin good man, I'm liking the LST work you got going on there


thx man, i had it lst'd between two stakes in a z shape but i let it go in early flower when the other plants caught up to it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 23, 2010)

Looking good t.Looking very good.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 23, 2010)

looking wonderful man great job


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2010)

How is the first HB smelling? stinky armpits?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 24, 2010)

You sure making me hope the only ogk x llog x chem is a female how pretty yours is looking.http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c302/Trouble263/IMG_0758.jpg


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 24, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> looking wonderful man great job


Thx Pit, i hope yours comes out way better than mine. 



DST said:


> How is the first HB smelling? stinky armpits?


 to me it kinda smells like onion/lemon mix but it is strong and the buds are so tight n compact im wondering if it hermied a lil at first, you kno how seeded bud feels, its like that.


wyteberrywidow said:


> You sure making me hope the only ogk x llog x chem is a female how pretty yours is looking.http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c302/Trouble263/IMG_0758.jpg


thx man, but even though its kiefy as hell. it still has no smell, its like a faint dirt/hash smell. but the smoke it is good


----------



## DST (Sep 24, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thx Pit, i hope yours comes out way better than mine.
> 
> 
> to me it kinda smells like onion/lemon mix but it is strong and the buds are so tight n compact im wondering if it hermied a lil at first, you kno how seeded bud feels, its like that.
> ...


I've had it before with the HB...nature of the beast I guess (not a nanner in sight yet a litte cluster of seeds) However, the buds also go quite hard on it as well. Here's hoping for more of the latter.


----------



## poplars (Sep 24, 2010)

I still hat ehow those fools coppied sour kush... look at the crystal development on that, nothing compared to TRUE SK . . .. 


anyways everything else is badass tho dude good job!


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 24, 2010)

Very nice job. Plants look healthy as h3ll. Keep on growin!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 24, 2010)

poplars said:


> I still hat ehow those fools coppied sour kush... look at the crystal development on that, nothing compared to TRUE SK . . ..
> 
> anyways everything else is badass tho dude good job!


your right its not as frosty as yours is, but these sk's are only 2 weeks in maybe 3. and thanks man and same to you .




maniacal420 said:


> Very nice job. Plants look healthy as h3ll. Keep on growin!


thank man, u growin anything, got a journal i can check out?


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes, I do have a journal. The link is in my post. Please be kind if you do check it out. Having some issues, but still hoping for some good smoke. Oh yeah, almost forgot, I am using a 400W setup, not 250, like it says. Long story.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 26, 2010)

im there now..


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 26, 2010)

04-21-2010 05:12 PM #1 
*TrynaGroSumShyt* 









 *




Anybody still got some Elite Gear??? *
Like the title said.. What you got ?.. ​


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> your right its not as frosty as yours is, but these sk's are only 2 weeks in maybe 3. and thanks man and same to you .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TG do you know the difference between a sour kush, and Sour OG? or are they the same?


----------



## poplars (Sep 27, 2010)

sour kush is a badass cross by a cool ass chicago fool called the express....

it was crossed between a bog pre98 bubba kush with a chem dog east coast sour diesel to F4.

he brought two strains that were great by themselves, to make a strain that straight KILLS IT! 

and just to be clear these 2 pics are from outdoor plants . . . a true testament to how dank this strain really is...

http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture194.jpg
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t267/poplars/bud 10/Picture197.jpg


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 27, 2010)

i had sour og crosses before, the dna sour kush is not the same by far.. different parents and growth.. this sour kush i had is nothing close to the sour og crosses i had before. both good smoke.. i wish i still had the link to my old journal so i could sho u a descripstion i had of the smell i got from the cross.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 27, 2010)

poplars said:


> sour kush is a badass cross by a cool ass chicago fool called the express....
> 
> it was crossed between a bog pre98 bubba kush with a chem dog east coast sour diesel to F4.
> 
> ...


lol poplars i always end up postin right behind you, i was gonna edit that in to my post but you beat me to it.. +rep

and also bill, i see you have some pre 98 bubba clones now, congrats and +rep


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 27, 2010)

Dwezelitsame said:


> 04-21-2010 05:12 PM #1
> *TrynaGroSumShyt*
> 
> 
> ...


wtf are u doin here? ur welcome as long as u dont start any bullshit. if thats what your on, you should leave now..


----------



## poplars (Sep 27, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol poplars i always end up postin right behind you, i was gonna edit that in to my post but you beat me to it.. +rep
> 
> and also bill, i see you have some pre 98 bubba clones now, congrats and +rep



hehe better to demonstrate it's dankness with an outdoor plant with more crystals than most indoor plants!!!!

I mean pre98 may be great, so may chem dawgs east coast sour diesel, but when they're crossed together like this it creates a whole /new/ beast . . . . amazingness... +rep to you too sir.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 27, 2010)

ill get yours too you when i spread ..


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2010)

wasn't sure which one to blow up....I am sure I saw a monkey swinging from one of those trichomes...perhaps it was the J I just had....fek me thems be long uns!

Off to hit my punchbag to straighten myself up obviously too stoned.


poplars said:


> sour kush is a badass cross by a cool ass chicago fool called the express....
> 
> it was crossed between a bog pre98 bubba kush with a chem dog east coast sour diesel to F4.
> 
> ...


----------



## poplars (Sep 27, 2010)

DST said:


> wasn't sure which one to blow up....I am sure I saw a monkey swinging from one of those trichomes...perhaps it was the J I just had....fek me thems be long uns!
> 
> Off to hit my punchbag to straighten myself up obviously too stoned.


 thanks bro posts like yours I truly appreciate +rep


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2010)

By any chance are you going to the grow show this coming weekend at the convention center?


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i had sour og crosses before, the dna sour kush is not the same by far.. different parents and growth.. this sour kush i had is nothing close to the sour og crosses i had before. both good smoke.. i wish i still had the link to my old journal so i could sho u a descripstion i had of the smell i got from the cross.


Makes me wish i had cloned my sour og before flowering it, by far the best i have grown.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 27, 2010)

i am in a non legal state, i kinda forget at times that everything im doing is breaking a federal and state law. for some reason it just feels like im not doing anything wong.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 27, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> By any chance are you going to the grow show this coming weekend at the convention center?


above post was an answer to this.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 27, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> above post was an answer to this.


 Sorry man, i thought you lived somerwhere else, my bad.


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i am in a non legal state, i kinda forget at times that everything im doing is breaking a federal and state law. for some reason it just feels like im not doing anything wong.


T, in my mind that's the main thing. You are harming no-one except perhaps yourself (and that's open for debate) it is only a particular group of people that want to make you feel like you are doing wrong.

So carry on....lol

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 28, 2010)

DST said:


> T, in my mind that's the main thing. You are harming no-one except perhaps yourself (and that's open for debate) it is only a particular group of people that want to make you feel like you are doing wrong.
> 
> So carry on....lol
> 
> DST


i agree completely. imma keep doin what i do until they stop me. even though with the way things are they will never know. paranoia used to get to me, but now i'm never worried.


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 28, 2010)

Keep that attitude. I am with you on that. Check out the new link in my signature, very cool fact page on MJ. Updates at my journal too.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 28, 2010)

i checked that link out, it would be very helpful when i need it.. with that being said, i havn been giving my ladies the macro nutrients they need, i havnt been giving them the whole fox farm line.. i'm missing big bloom but i will pick that up soon.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sounds good, when do we get some new pics, lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 28, 2010)

no order, random pics..


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 28, 2010)

Those ladies look sweet. You should think about more LSTing. I'm pretty sure your yield will increase. Just something to think about.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 28, 2010)

That last pic, in the top right corner are quite a few super chunky nugs it looks like. Good shit man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 29, 2010)

maniacal420 said:


> Those ladies look sweet. You should think about more LSTing. I'm pretty sure your yield will increase. Just something to think about.


your right, but the yield on most of these plants is going to suffer due to the short veg time, they were very small gong in.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 29, 2010)

wonderful job man the ladies look awesome, and i think h is right brother, lst wuld have helped out if only a little remember when i had the cups going, i did an experiment with two of em where i dident lst one and lstd another major and i ende up with more off the plant i lstd than the single cola going 12 12 from seed, just m 2 cents the plants look absoutly awesome man


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 29, 2010)

Im really liking the colors on this one!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 29, 2010)

@ pit, yea i'm just getting hip to lst. im going to veg longer/lst more now..im more satified with my older grows size wise.. i gotta aim higher.

@bill, thanx that is the headband, i was really just sittin in the room tryn find the best way to take pictures. the lighting in my room succs, and this camera isnt as good as i though, its a canon elph sd780.. the lense isnt wide enough and alot more things. but it'll do.


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah man. I vegged for one month w/LST and I have almost 2 feet of headroom. Next round maybe a longer veg. I am sold on LST though.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2010)

maniacal420 said:


> Yeah man. I vegged for one month w/LST and I have almost 2 feet of headroom. Next round maybe a longer veg. I am sold on LST though.


This grow is perpetual, so there really is no time for long vegging. The key is having a nice size mother plant so i can take larger clones. i aint really had the chance but i am working on that now. the next set of plants going in are about 9-10 inches which is bigger than most of the clones that i put in. with the plants i have in veg now i should be able to keep putting them in at that size but i will def use lst when needed.

i'm about to transplant now so might be some pics later. thanks for comin thru.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Sep 30, 2010)

hell yea im down for some pics man i need to transplant my seedlings they strecthed dammit i raised them up but im still gonna transplant them probably tomorrow


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2010)

Here some pics, kinda busy so not many of em. i went to the hydro store to get a few other things but they didnt have root plugs, or big bloom. so i gotta order em offline. 

Dog Kush's going into flower.











Tent shot






Veg area 






i moved og18 into a larger container(i'm making her into a mother. 
thats all for now.. thx for stoppin by..comments welcome


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 30, 2010)

Damn, i cant see them


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2010)

plants look healthy has fuck trubz.... nice dark lush green color! i would take off those bottom leaves that going yellow anyway..... would make for perfect pix in the future doggie


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2010)

SICC";4712746]Damn said:


> plants look healthy has fuck trubz.... nice dark lush green color! i would take off those bottom leaves that going yellow anyway..... would make for perfect pix in the future doggie


thx,speakin of the future i cant wait til' i get my nutes back on track seems like ever since i came back from my lil vacation i been neglecting my girls. but i aint go a car now and im stuck in he house so i might as well get my shit together.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 30, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> fixed em'
> 
> 
> 
> thx,speakin of the future i cant wait til' i get my nutes back on track seems like ever since i came back from my lil vacation i been neglecting my girls. but i aint go a car now and im stuck in he house so i might as well get my shit together.


 
ahhh you will get back on track....


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Here some pics, kinda busy so not many of em. i went to the hydro store to get a few other things but they didnt have root plugs, or big bloom. so i gotta order em offline.
> 
> Dog Kush's going into flower.


Sweet as a...., well as sweet as a puppy god damn it!

Doing those DOGs proud mate. Don't look too neglected to me.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 30, 2010)

I can see em now, lookin nice and health, cant wait to see them flower


----------



## Ditty! (Sep 30, 2010)

Them bitches look dankity DANK!


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 30, 2010)

Looking good my man. Healthy little shrubs


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 1, 2010)

theexpress said:


> ahhh you will get back on track....


 thx cuzz, i ordered the rest of the shit i need so im on my way.


DST said:


> Sweet as a...., well as sweet as a puppy god damn it!
> 
> Doing those DOGs proud mate. Don't look too neglected to me.


thx D, the dogs are part of the recovery process in my tent, it all starts with them from here on everything should be smooth
the one on the left is stinky D, and the one on the right is sweet D.



SICC";4713809]I can see em now said:


> Them bitches look dankity DANK!


haha thanks ditty! man i look at your avatar and i cant tell if your a steelers fan or foe??



maniacal420 said:


> Looking good my man. Healthy little shrubs


thanx maniacal, hoping to keep it that way


----------



## theexpress (Oct 1, 2010)

Ditty! said:


> Them bitches look dankity DANK!


 
that nigga ditty got a gang of rep for just 34 posts lol...... i told you ditty we gonna get you back on track!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 1, 2010)

heres some pics of this schwag i'm smokin until harvest or until i can find better. it's ok for "mid" but it's nothing compared to smoking your own herb. maybe i'll just stop smokin til then.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 1, 2010)

lol, everytime i try to rep him i gotta spread..


----------



## theexpress (Oct 1, 2010)

man i can tell thats not the worst schwagg in the world dont look super seedy, and super bricky lol but man i havent smoked no shit like that ina grip


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 1, 2010)

hahaha that swag looks hella better than where im at close to the border well its only a few hrs drive nd im in mexico but alls we get is brick weed. shit least u can see some crystals. las nught commin home from work it was bout 1 in the morn i smoked a joint of purp with dude on the trip to work and on the way home he bust out a sac and im like hell yea he said it was regs. well i looked shit was swag i dident even get high off the whole joint i was pissed it was a tease and i wanted to smoke when i got home and i only had a bowl a tinny one i was pissed


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 1, 2010)

aww man u should see some of the shit that can come thru here at times...atleast this has green in it. its been a few months for me and the taste of this is nasty as hell.. but it'll do for now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 1, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> hahaha that swag looks hella better than where im at close to the border well its only a few hrs drive nd im in mexico but alls we get is brick weed. shit least u can see some crystals. las nught commin home from work it was bout 1 in the morn i smoked a joint of purp with dude on the trip to work and on the way home he bust out a sac and im like hell yea he said it was regs. well i looked shit was swag i dident even get high off the whole joint i was pissed it was a tease and i wanted to smoke when i got home and i only had a bowl a tinny one i was pissed


 lol, i hate teasers. i got a homie in el paso he says the same thing, always wantin me to take a trip to get it for cheap.


----------



## Ditty! (Oct 2, 2010)

My negroJamas! Ditty need help! Wish I didn't, but I di.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 3, 2010)

whats good ditty


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2010)

T, it's better than the weed I picked up in London last week...no one dries their weed over there, so even if it was good, you'll never know since it's been squashed and damaged beyond belief!! Here's looking forward to your next chop. Stay strong bru. DST


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 19, 2010)

What's good?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 19, 2010)

No updates?I know the buds on some should be close to done.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2010)

Where you at T? Hope all is well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2010)

SICC";4791009]What's good?[/QUOTE]
nada mayne.. chillin
[quote="wyteberrywidow said:


> No updates?I know the buds on some should be close to done.


 i have harvestsed n dried 3 or 4 , all of em fire Headband,DOG, and dazey were great.. i should let dazey go longer.


DST said:


> Where you at T? Hope all is well.


 all is well, real life taking over again keeping me from having time to really update. the kids are gone now after 3 or so months, wife still not working(because of the car situation) so im stuck payin the bills again, with no job. so im pretty busy scrapin paper together.. i may update later.

thx for checcin up on ya homie


----------



## pitbudz87 (Oct 20, 2010)

hey everyone come join me at my new site roseman purp mostlycrazy is there ol hippy come on tell em pitbudz87 sent ya http://forum.bubbleponics.com/forum/content.php


----------



## theexpress (Oct 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nada mayne.. chillin
> 
> 
> i have harvestsed n dried 3 or 4 , all of em fire Headband,DOG, and dazey were great.. i should let dazey go longer.
> ...


i hope shit picks up for you bro...


----------



## DST (Oct 21, 2010)

glad the girls turned up good. you get any beans from the Headband?

wish my dazey had been female...


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nada mayne.. chillin
> 
> 
> i have harvestsed n dried 3 or 4 , all of em fire Headband,DOG, and dazey were great.. i should let dazey go longer.
> ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 22, 2010)

DST said:


> glad the girls turned up good. you get any beans from the Headband?
> 
> wish my dazey had been female...


yep, they are headband x (ogk x llogk x chem d), i still dont know what to do with the dog male. he's just chillin in isolation.


----------



## DST (Oct 23, 2010)

still amazed you have a male..no females hairs at all? Cool as if so I would def try and get some pollen from that. I killed my DPQ, hung it upside down in a bag to collect all the ramining pollen. Or just select a bit and spluff something.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yep, they are headband x (ogk x llogk x chem d), i still dont know what to do with the dog male. he's just chillin in isolation.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 4, 2010)

Trouble said:


> RoccLocc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 4, 2010)

Good shit T


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

Hey T, nice update. Teh DNA SK is showing some purp in the leaves, are your night temps dropping now? I have noticed the temps dropping here dramatically.....oh, the weather hasn't changed much, it's wet and shit as usual, haha. It is Friday though!! Have a good weekend bru.

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 5, 2010)

SICC";4864456]Good shit T :weed:[/QUOTE]
thx sicc
[quote="DST said:


> Hey T, nice update. Teh DNA SK is showing some purp in the leaves, are your night temps dropping now? I have noticed the temps dropping here dramatically.....oh, the weather hasn't changed much, it's wet and shit as usual, haha. It is Friday though!! Have a good weekend bru.
> 
> DST


 the D, yea my temps gettin a little low at night9 i cant sleep unless its cold) and we have dropped to soome close to freezing temps outside recently, the last 2 sk's i grew did the same thing. but none other have good friday


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2010)

Yup, we've had a few chilly yins here of late. Winter is definitely nigh!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 16, 2010)

DST said:


> Yup, we've had a few chilly yins here of late. Winter is definitely nigh!!


sorry so late D, but even now the weather has me fucked up.. cant breath out my nose or stop coughing.

i have a quick update for you all..





Lil headband top





3 roccloccs and a og kush #18





og kush #18 mom





OG clones and 3 white widow x og x llogk x chemd seed, and a Thelma seed.





lst'd rocklock





dog cola





WW x (ogk x llogk x chemd) looks and smells like the widow mom. 






...everything is everything.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 16, 2010)

Thats some crazy ass LST on that rocklock haha, keep that bitch inline!

How long have they been flowering now?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 16, 2010)

Lol, good question.. i will be back with an answer shortly

Edit: 
okay, 
power kush x og x llogk x chem d - chopped yesterday
Dog-6 1/2 weeks
Headband- 3 weeks
WW x Lush- 3 1/2 weeks
Headband- 1 week
Rocklock- 1 week
DOG- 2days
Headband- Today
Chronic, a Rocklock clone, and OGK x (ogk x llogk x chem d f2) are in the tent but not flowering.
i start counting flowering time by the date hat they first show clusters of pistils, not by when i put them in the flowering tent. What about you ?


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Nov 16, 2010)

*Lookin good man I myself got a 400watter and a tent. *


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 16, 2010)

Favre2Harvin said:


> *Lookin good man I myself got a 400watter and a tent. *


What ya growin?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 16, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Trouble said:
> 
> 
> > RoccLocc
> ...


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree with Pitbudz, everything is looking tickety boo, T. Awesome work with the DOG and HB  The Dog in the pics you posted looks like it is going to foxtail a bit like one of the ones I got!! Don't tell my wife but I am having naughty dreams just thinking about the DOGs I am gonna be smoking, haha.
The Rocklock looks like a stretchy one!!! I reckon she is going to give you some lovely bud though, she has that sort of viney structure to her that seems to produce rock hard amazing smokable nugs.
And I see a Thelma in there as well...is that the first Thelma you are trying?

Hope you feel better soon, was Zero celcius here yesterday, with a chill factor of minus5!!!! Nice!

Peace out, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2010)

thx guys.. and d the rocklock should be considered a vine the way its taking over my tent. and yes, my thelma seedling should be oking her head this morning, ill look in a few. ive had bad luck with her, the first came up and died and the second one i lost, third times a charm i guess. i think zero celcius is like 32farenheight if so , thos were the temps last nite.. i have a fucked up cold right now, this sucks.. and the wife would start her new job the day i need some TLC.


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2010)

oh bless mate, well here's some good vibes from Amsterdam......

And as my mate say's when he's got the flu "Just go rabbit hunting, and smoke that mofo out!!!"



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx guys.. and d the rocklock should be considered a vine the way its taking over my tent. and yes, my thelma seedling should be oking her head this morning, ill look in a few. ive had bad luck with her, the first came up and died and the second one i lost, third times a charm i guess. i think zero celcius is like 32farenheight if so , thos were the temps last nite.. i have a fucked up cold right now, this sucks.. and the wife would start her new job the day i need some TLC.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2010)

so apparently i have some seeds in my powerkush cross, a lot of em. i'm not sure how the hell this happened but i'm not too happy about it, i'm thinking that it got pollinated by my male DOG that i had in the tent early on around the time the pk cros was a week old, because the seeds are fat and ripe. so i figured if it was a hermie issue a. i would have seen some male flowers because there is so many seeds in this plant. and b. the seeds are fully ripe, i figure if it hermied the seeds wouldn't be as mature idk tho. i dont even know if i should keep em??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2010)

DST said:


> oh bless mate, well here's some good vibes from Amsterdam......
> 
> And as my mate say's when he's got the flu "Just go rabbit hunting, and smoke that mofo out!!!"


haha, thx for the advice n blessings, my mom brought some sudafed, and tea. so im tokin, sippin, and juss chillin for the day.


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2010)

Were any of the flowers open on the DOG before it was removed? I wouldn't throw them, if you don't think it is the Master Kush that has hermed then if it has come from something else, chances are the seed will all be fem, and you'll get limited herminess on them..my 2 cents, (always seems a shame to throw away seeds)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2010)

your 2 cents is always welcome...Yea he had a few pods open, that i noticed the day i took him out, if it is from the DOG male, my DOG female should be preggy too, because she was in there while he was too, they were the only ones in the tent now that were there while he was in there. but then again, it could be headband hermie pollen, or its own herm pollen. the plant is my power kush female x (OGK x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D)male.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2010)

and i just checked my seedlings and all 3 WWcrosses have popped, but thelma hasn't but the seed was way harder than the WWcrosses.
so i'm gonna drop the NY47 and maybe Warlock, just in case i cant get thelma to pop, but im sure she will.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2010)

DST said:


> I agree with Pitbudz, everything is looking tickety boo, T. Awesome work with the DOG and HB  The Dog in the pics you posted looks like it is going to foxtail a bit like one of the ones I got!! Don't tell my wife but I am having naughty dreams just thinking about the DOGs I am gonna be smoking, haha.
> The Rocklock looks like a stretchy one!!! I reckon she is going to give you some lovely bud though, she has that sort of viney structure to her that seems to produce rock hard amazing smokable nugs.
> And I see a Thelma in there as well...is that the first Thelma you are trying?
> 
> ...


it is foxtailing a bit


----------



## genuity (Nov 17, 2010)

that looks real good T,
that dog is looking real nice-n-thick.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2010)

thx gen, i just gave it its second dose of gravity today. but the first dog i did from seed wasn't too airy itself.


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2010)

that's a sweet cola, T!!!!!!!!!


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> it is foxtailing a bit


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2010)

DST said:


> that's a sweet cola, T!!!!!!!!!


 thx D, im just ready to chop, cure n smoke.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2010)

Lil Headband cola






WW x (OG x (Lemon Larry x Chem d) i popped 3 more this one looks n smells like mom, im lookin for the WW yield with the og x llog x chem d taste n potency






clones, n the three WW x (OG x (Lemon Larry x Chem d) seedlings






OG #18 mom, its a shame i had to take clones but couldn't keep em, just to keep her small.








had to re LST the rocklock, or teepee it






Group Shot







woke up late


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2010)

Good darts lad, the OG 18 looks real happy bru!!! Whats the background on the rocklock, is that DNA?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 19, 2010)

yes it is dna, i believe it s warlock x rockstar, i also forgot to mention i started germing the NY47, and im still hoping thelma pops


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2010)

keep me posted, I didn't do any more of the NY47, interested to see what you think, it was toted as a +20% THC medicinal weed. I was never convinced but then did I do it justice. If you can convince me when you grow it I may relent and give it another go...it grows HUGE cola's btw.


Have a good weekend mate,

Peace, DST


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yes it is dna, i believe it s warlock x rockstar, i also forgot to mention i started germing the NY47, and im still hoping thelma pops


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 19, 2010)

i chopped the cola on the DOG gonna let the bottom go for a little bit longer.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

Attitude is droppin mixtape, i'm listenin to it now and its an OK mixtape. Just thought i'd post it for ny hip hop/rap fans that ny stumble upon my journal. Featured artists include Devin the Dude, Redman, Smoke DZA, Curren$y, Wiz Khalifa, Big Remo, Saukrates, Thee Tom Hardy, The Away Team, Maffew Ragazino, Phene, Cassidy, HaLo, Esso, Lyriciss & Pro&#8217;Verb as The Wright Brothers, The Mad Rapper, Wais P The Pimp & more.











Link to the mixtape


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

damn man love the grow! quite impresseive cola u just harvested! ay what type of lizard is that?>...a bit late but im subbd!+rep


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> damn man love the grow! quite impresseive cola u just harvested! ay what type of lizard is that?>...a bit late but im subbd!+rep


thx for coming thru, and its a colombian tegu.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx for coming thru, and its a colombian tegu.


damn thats what up! never heared of em..they look pretty crazy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

yea, they're pretty active when they are not trying to hibernate. i'm sure you see all kinds of shit living on an island man. how is everything out there for you? i just checked out your new journal btw.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

thanks man yea i actually took some pics like 2days ago we have alot of lizards but not to many different types...



this one is what we call a Warwick lizard they get huuuge


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

thats cool as shit, live in sc we dont have any "natural wildlife" except deers n fox's n shit, but the dude i buy my feeder mice and supplies from has a sicc collection.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

damn thats a crazy group of animals man!...n here we dnt hsave shit wild other than birds chickens lizards n alot of cats lofl dat it

wer cant bring in reptiles like that bit ive had my share of pets... my last one which i sadly gave away cuz i left the states...was a leopard gecko


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> damn thats a crazy group of animals man!...n here we dnt hsave shit wild other than birds chickens lizards n alot of cats lofl dat it
> 
> wer cant bring in reptiles like that bit ive had my share of pets... my last one which i sadly gave away cuz i left the states...was a leopard gecko


 he got cobras n shit too, dude is crazy nd a stoner he only smoke 1.2 gram blunts, they have to weigh tht lol! ayo i think this hrris v falcoa fight might be nice.. never heard of either.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

yea def. does look like some heavy hitters gonna b good...n some good recordz too


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

they bein reaaal cautious lol that harris guy fast as fuckman


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

falcoa dude is explosive !


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

Harris gotta stand up!..

edit:saved by the bell, he thought it was over


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

woww! reaalll closee!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

i see falcoa winnin by knockout lol.. no by sub


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i see falcoa winnin by knockout lol.. no by sub


idk man but its def a decent fight


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2010)

im not even watching it tonight... kinda sick dont feel like going out, ill just catch it tommorow my buddy is taping it.


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

theexpress said:


> im not even watching it tonight... kinda sick dont feel like going out, ill just catch it tommorow my buddy is taping it.


ahh u slackin mann! ufc always mek mi feel betta every wed! from 8-12 my fav time lol!


edit: falcoa made dat shit sooo gayy!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

last round was the weakest ufc round ive ever seen.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 20, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> ahh u slackin mann! ufc always mek mi feel betta every wed! from 8-12 my fav time lol!


 
its all lil dudes fighting tonight....... and everybody in the main even and co main event is comming of a loss except for washed up ass hughs who is enjoying a 3 fight winning streak against almeida, renzo gracie and matt hughs...... but i think that streak is comming to an end tonight... BJ NEEDS THIS FIGHT HE IS ABOUT TO GET CUT IF HE DONT WIN


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

idk rashaad gt dat fight beat!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

lol, ye his worst was pitiful.. bj n matt, man i hve a feeling they bout to fight the whole 15.. bj look like he focused tho


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

def gonna b a good1! always is


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

Bj penn by knockout.. Like 15 seconds!!!!!!!HA HE BET DA SHIT OUT OF HUGHS.. EASY


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Bj penn by knockout.. Like 15 seconds!!!!!!!11111


omfg!!! thst was sers! told ya bj babi


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

beest part of that fight wass hughs askin what happened?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> beest part of that fight wass hughs askin what happened?


lmao
i aint expect that shit at all.. i seen him come out swingin .. den it was over. are they replayin a fight?


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

yeaa then the main


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

was a good fight man! yesss rampage!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

nah yo.. i call bs on the judges.. machida won.. rampage even said he thought he lost yo


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

and like mchida said.. if the judges thought quentin won then oh well.. quentin got beat up tho


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nah yo.. i call bs on the judges.. machida won.. rampage even said he thought he lost yo


lol i was suprised at that decision too but hay u sit bac for 2 rounds and play kick and run..it dont look good to jugdes but it was def. a good close fight...as dana says finish! dont leave it in the hands of the judges...but im up for that rematch!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2010)

lol, that loss hurt me.. but yea he played too cautious.. w/e tho .. im already ready for 124.. but either way.. im off to bed, i have a feeling imma be up early..


----------



## rastadred22 (Nov 20, 2010)

lol im ready for it too!!...ight man have a good one!


----------



## howak47 (Nov 20, 2010)

What goin on over here? Iam so fucked stoned iam just wondering around to everyones thread before i pass out hahah


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 21, 2010)

howak47 said:


> What goin on over here? Iam so fucked stoned iam just wondering around to everyones thread before i pass out hahah


lol, we was chattin bout the fight lastinight.. glad to see you finally come thru howak..


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Nov 24, 2010)

Yo TrynaGro thanks for the + rep from like a week ago in Sicc's journal. Sorry man didn't notice till today! Right back at yah man plants are lookin nice!

I agree too BS Machida won that fight! Fuck Hughes go BJ! BJ must have cut back on or up his intake of the ganj for that fight! LOL


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2010)

Group shot.





WW x OG x (LLOG x Chem D) one is a WW pheno, one is OG x (LLOG x Chem D) pheno





Veg cab gettin empty.. og clones still aint root yet.. 





DOG





Rocklock





WW x OG x (LLOG x Chem D) takes after widow mom.





Headband


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2010)

GreenBuddha619 said:


> Yo TrynaGro thanks for the + rep from like a week ago in Sicc's journal. Sorry man didn't notice till today! Right back at yah man plants are lookin nice!
> 
> I agree too BS Machida won that fight! Fuck Hughes go BJ! BJ must have cut back on or up his intake of the ganj for that fight! LOL


 no prob, dude.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Nov 29, 2010)

lookin really good man great job


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin really good man great job


thx pit.
i been on a lil smoke break, or break from smokin.. i dont harvest anything for a few weeks.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 29, 2010)

The Roklok is looking pretty nice, I think you will enjoy it, very, very stony high. And I am digging the overall group shot, they all look like they are doing great.


----------



## SL2 (Nov 30, 2010)

That Headband looks awesome...Im gonna hve to look that up...Thought I had a bean but its a Big Band from Kanabia lol


----------



## DST (Nov 30, 2010)

NIce update, T. Smoke breaks are good...man the high you will get after a few days on the wagon is almost worth going without.....well, maybe.

Peace bru, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2010)

DST said:


> NIce update, T. Smoke breaks are good...man the high you will get after a few days on the wagon is almost worth going without.....well, maybe.
> 
> Peace bru, DST


lol, i think i might be sufferin from withdrawal. cant eat or sleep. i dont mind not sleepin, but im diabetic so i gotta eat.. my appetite aint shit without the munchies.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> The Roklok is looking pretty nice, I think you will enjoy it, very, very stony high. And I am digging the overall group shot, they all look like they are doing great.


im gonna post a pic of it later, i can tell im gettin a good harvest from her already.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2010)

SL2 said:


> That Headband looks awesome...Im gonna hve to look that up...Thought I had a bean but its a Big Band from Kanabia lol


thx sl2, its definately a nice strain.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2010)

Shit is lookin proper homie!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";4971247]Shit is lookin proper homie!

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c302/Trouble263/IMG_1550.jpg[/QUOTE]

thx sicc, this is the less funkier of the headbands that i have.. the other i the armpit smell.


----------



## SL2 (Nov 30, 2010)

Arm pit smell?????...eeeuuwwehhhh...


----------



## xstation420 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow its looking so good


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a Headband in my warehouse with that serious armpit smell... Love that stuff, can't get enough.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Arm pit smell?????...eeeuuwwehhhh...


yes indeed, it offensive, yet inviting.



xstation420 said:


> Wow its looking so good


 thx xstation, n thx for stoppin thru.



Shrubs First said:


> I have a Headband in my warehouse with that serious armpit smell... Love that stuff, can't get enough.


 lovely isn't it ?


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 1, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2010)

*Full room update*, pics in order by age. mostly.
WWKush's and NY47(lil one)





OG Kush 18 mini mom.










RoccLocc and OG18





RoccLocc that i accidently topped this evening.





Chronic





Chronic startin to trich up.





Headband





Headband again





Headband





DOG-kush





DOG again





Rocclocc 





Rocclocc





WWkush





WWkush





Headband





headband





headband again





group shot










my calendar..i keep a written journal(have all my grows on paper since i started) and a calendar. things move so fast id fuck up without em but it my birthday month,so im hyped up all month ill be 24 lol.


----------



## SL2 (Dec 1, 2010)

Looking so NICE!!! *Happy Birthday!!!* Mine is the the 24th...but I am over twice your age...lol Man I wish I was 24 again...lol 

What are you doing to this girl! lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Looking so NICE!!! *Happy Birthday!!!* Mine is the the 24th...but I am over twice your age...lol Man I wish I was 24 again...lol
> 
> What are you doing to this girl! lol
> http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c302/Trouble263/IMG_1613.jpg


haha december birthdays are the best. thx man, and as far as that rocklock goes. it was getting too bushy so i tee pee'd the branches to the stake. so it wouldnt take over my tent.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 1, 2010)

lookin really good man really good keep it up


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> lookin really good man really good keep it up


 thx pit, i'm tryin.. bout to get my 600w sometime this month. i should be runnin two tents by next year.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2010)

man i ish i had someone to give all these damn og kush18 clones to, every time i trim up i have like 10 or more clones i have to trash. it feels like a waste.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 1, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> man i ish i had someone to give all these damn og kush18 clones to, every time i trim up i have like 10 or more clones i have to trash. it feels like a waste.


I wish I could take some of those clones  I would put them to good use


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 1, 2010)

u aint c=scared to overnite r ya cuz i aint scared to recive ya feel me get at me pm


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I wish I could take some of those clones  I would put them to good use


i'd gladly give em to you.. i just don't like wasting shit. 


pitbudz87 said:


> u aint c=scared to overnite r ya cuz i aint scared to recive ya feel me get at me pm


idk if that'd be possible..

night..


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2010)

Wassup T, hows the weather over your way? We got snow snow snow man.....

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

its cold here, no snow for us yet.. and hopeully we get some. but its 30 degrees outside now.. i got my dog in the house wit me, wife at work n im chillin inside today.. no shakin n movin for me.. if it snows it will be the first time it snowed 2 years in a row here in ages.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

doobie post...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> *Full room update*, pics in order by age. mostly.
> WWKush's and NY47(lil one)
> 
> 
> ...


bumpin up da pics


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

still a fan of dre's production, of course i get down wit my neighbor loc snoop.. 
[video=youtube;EPuGNwKSnXs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPuGNwKSnXs[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 2, 2010)

You listen to Kid Cudi at all?


----------



## genuity (Dec 2, 2010)

hows the rocclocc do on the nutes? more or less on the nutes?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> You listen to Kid Cudi at all?


yea, i listen to just about everything.. i smoke and turn on some music and just chill.



genuity said:


> hows the rocclocc do on the nutes? more or less on the nutes?
> http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c302/Trouble263/IMG_1613.jpg


 i would say less, i havn't even started goin 125% and it had a tiny bit of burn, so i laid of. i like to push my plants to the limit, i figure when it burns ive found the limit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

anybody with small rooms or tents/closets like me. if your a looking for a nice solution to yer smell poblem 





heres what i plan on getting after i get my 600 this month. its a mini ozone generator and its the perfect size for single rooms or not so large areas good for 1000 ft. sq.. if you have ever been in a clean hospital, this is what they use to keep the smell neutral. it turns the smell into oxygen basically. correct me if im wrong. i think it may be better than a carbon filter, any input? or suggestions on other ways i can get my smell problem solved, im tired of pizza mem/cable guys askin if im sellin.


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 2, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> anybody with small rooms or tents/closets like me. if your a looking for a nice solution to yer smell poblem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't rely on it the way you can a carbon filter. I would use this along side a carbon filter.


----------



## DST (Dec 2, 2010)

Magic update T!! The OG 18 Mum looks great, the DOG looks Grrrrreat, lol so frosty!!, headband also sweet. And the rocclocc, looks like it would grow eell on one of my shelfs, all hanging over the side, loving the gravity effect...

Well bud, hope you birthday month is a sweet one!

Peace, DST

EDIT: Oh, and I would def get a carbon filter, cool hood as well maybe...??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

thx for the input shrubs, what do u do about the smell in your warehouse?


----------



## Shrubs First (Dec 2, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx for the input shrubs, what do u do about the smell in your warehouse?


Try not to worry so much  haha, umm well we do have carbon filters on our out takes, but there are 3-4 other growers
in our warehouse facility, and we don't know which one of us it is who smells at any given time.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2010)

DST said:


> Magic update T!! The OG 18 Mum looks great, the DOG looks Grrrrreat, lol so frosty!!, headband also sweet. And the rocclocc, looks like it would grow eell on one of my shelfs, all hanging over the side, loving the gravity effect...
> 
> Well bud, hope you birthday month is a sweet one!
> 
> ...


 thx D, im definitely getting a cool tube. and i will get the carbon filter as soon as funds permit


Shrubs First said:


> Try not to worry so much  haha, umm well we do have carbon filters on our out takes, but there are 3-4 other growers
> in our warehouse facility, and we don't know which one of us it is who smells at any given time.


Wow, Lol.. and i always wished i knew another grower, u share a warehouse with em..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2010)

sup tryna, thought id drop by and check ya op out man, youve got some fire strains and doin them justice man. is that WWKUSH your own creation? And the dogs look sweet as man!

re the ozone genny, i got one of those little ones and the thing was pretty noisey. i ended up getting a uvonair in the end.. i woulld deffo getthe crabon filter before that just in case your uneccessarily shelling out like i did. 

sup D!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup tryna, thought id drop by and check ya op out man, youve got some fire strains and doin them justice man. is that WWKUSH your own creation? And the dogs look sweet as man!
> 
> re the ozone genny, i got one of those little ones and the thing was pretty noisey. i ended up getting a uvonair in the end.. i woulld deffo getthe crabon filter before that just in case your uneccessarily shelling out like i did.
> 
> sup D!


thx for comin thru, and the review of the ozone generator. i guess i gotta get the carbon filter i would hate to waste money in these turbulent times. and yes the WWkush is WW x (OG Kush x Elite Lemon Larry OG Kush x Chemdog D) im gonna keep poppin till i find the pheno with the Kush smell and high and the WW yield. the lady in flower now is widow looking and smelling.on some other breeding news im pollinating my "stinky D"OG with the "sweet D"og male i had so that should be a Real treat.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2010)

kool man, yeah the ozone things are hailed as the ultimate in smell destroyers... blah blah blah. they work but at a cost. too much will kill you and your plants. half hour on at any one time and they really fuck with asthmatics fyi. 

man thats some lineage to the WWkush. sweet and stinkydog huh lets just hope its not wet dog lmao


----------



## theexpress (Dec 4, 2010)

Shrubs First said:


> Try not to worry so much  haha, umm well we do have carbon filters on our out takes, but there are 3-4 other growers
> in our warehouse facility, and we don't know which one of us it is who smells at any given time.


im moving to colorado has well bro... maybe we can share some genetics or some..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 5, 2010)

either im p'noid,dumb or it's over 4 me. i was leaving the house to walk to the store and i saw a cop go in my neighborhood, i paid it no mind. i was almost homee and i saw the same cop pulling out(my street is shaped like a U so u get what im sayin) so anyway i go in the house and its around 2:30 pm by now and i start watering my plants and then i go looking for my written journal, that i only keep in 2 or 3 place in the house and its gone. i might just be p'noid but on the one day i decide not to tie my girl up that i cant find my journal. so im trippin now alread thinkin a cop came in and took it, so i go bak to the store to grab some cigars and a black n mild so i can smoke my stress away and i see a cop pass me and pulled up into the store im walkin to so now im thinkin this is it they bout to take me so i kept walkin ready for anything got to the store and didnt see the cop carso i deided to go behind the store to this restuarant to be nosey and see where he is and FUCK! the resturant is closed so now i look like a nosey dumbass. its been bout two hours i have cleaned the whole house. wife is at work so i wont bother her yet but when she gets home we are going to clean up again and if its not here i kno imma have to stop growing AGAIN! i hate this feeling even if i find my journal the p'noia part is gonna start an argument at home. idk wtf to do im home here wit just my dogs clockin every car ridin by man.paranoid. im thinking why would he take my journal and not my camera or other shit. it would be illegal on his part either way i look at it but im still noid as fuck and i aint got no lawyer money and i aint gettin no bond if im caught imma 4time felon i hate this fuckin feeling.. sc cops are sick as hell when it comes to "drugs". and i just ordered my fuckin light man. fuck keep playin in the trap u gon get caught eventually.


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> either im p'noid,dumb or it's over 4 me. i was leaving the house to walk to the store and i saw a cop go in my neighborhood, i paid it no mind. i was almost homee and i saw the same cop pulling out(my street is shaped like a U so u get what im sayin) so anyway i go in the house and its around 2:30 pm by now and i start watering my plants and then i go looking for my written journal, that i only keep in 2 or 3 place in the house and its gone. i might just be p'noid but on the one day i decide not to tie my girl up that i cant find my journal. so im trippin now alread thinkin a cop came in and took it, so i go bak to the store to grab some cigars and a black n mild so i can smoke my stress away and i see a cop pass me and pulled up into the store im walkin to so now im thinkin this is it they bout to take me so i kept walkin ready for anything got to the store and didnt see the cop carso i deided to go behind the store to this restuarant to be nosey and see where he is and FUCK! the resturant is closed so now i look like a nosey dumbass. its been bout two hours i have cleaned the whole house. wife is at work so i wont bother her yet but when she gets home we are going to clean up again and if its not here i kno imma have to stop growing AGAIN! i hate this feeling even if i find my journal the p'noia part is gonna start an argument at home. idk wtf to do im home here wit just my dogs clockin every car ridin by man.paranoid. im thinking why would he take my journal and not my camera or other shit. it would be illegal on his part either way i look at it but im still noid as fuck and i aint got no lawyer money and i aint gettin no bond if im caught imma 4time felon i hate this fuckin feeling.. sc cops are sick as hell when it comes to "drugs". and i just ordered my fuckin light man. fuck keep playin in the trap u gon get caught eventually.


honestly, that sounds like he truly is skulking you, I'd pull your plants.

and even if it truned out to be for nothing, better than risking it and reaping the concequences, be ready for anything man. and accept the concequences.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 5, 2010)

this is the fuckin 2nd time, last time it was a cop wit a flashlight walkin the perimeter of my house. i have black plastic over my windows tho and hey look normal from otside. i walked thru my front yard to look for boot footprints and only saw mine but that dont meant shit, also checked my garbage can to see if any backs ripped open. just my journal. but al im thinkin is, is the smell of a grow enough for probable cause and it is my fault i did leave my door unlock, but im usually safe with that cuz my dog is in the yard most times , but i cant even see why they would come


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 5, 2010)

cna i stlli be charged for just having equipment?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 5, 2010)

i just looked at my old journal .. it the last incident was dec 21 09.. day b4 my bday. damn my winters keep gettin fucked up im bout to try n sell my plants .. chop the rest


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cna i stlli be charged for just having equipment?


 maybe, they could get you with plotting to grow or organizing or whatever they call it....


idk tho...


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2010)

Well I don't know about the US, but I got busted, my light was hanging up, with a hydro tray underneath it (luckily my clones where at another house) I got loads of charges and walked away pleading guilting on possession...lights are not illegal. Perhaps if they could link them to having grown product that they find on you then possibly something could get put on you but a good lawyer would rid that.

I am not sure T, but why would 1 cop be hounding you for growing? Perhaps he's just waisting time, driving around bored and you have a street he can waste a minute down...who knows what, he could be doing a million things. Hope all is well and it works out, would hate to see you in barney.

DST


----------



## theexpress (Dec 5, 2010)

no they cant charge you for grow equip. unless there growing marijuana plants..


----------



## poplars (Dec 5, 2010)

yeah swap out for tomatoes and you should be good. for real


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 5, 2010)

i shut it down.. looks like an empty bedroom. taking all the equipment n nutes away tomorrow to my other house.


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 5, 2010)

damn man that sux i personally dont think 1 local cop would do that especially with no warrant...but better safe than sorry!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 6, 2010)

rastadred22 said:


> damn man that sux i personally dont think 1 local cop would do that especially with no warrant...but better safe than sorry!


i feel the same way.. but its corrupt out here and im known as i stated in my last journal.. i just need to move they know me too good out here. but me and my wife flipped house again and its squeaky lean and my journal is gone. i save some bud drying so i have a lil something


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 6, 2010)

damn man sorry to hear bout the troubles man hope all goes well keep ya head up.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 6, 2010)

trouble is my name.. im used to it. just tired of the shit. this morning the cold bust my pipes so i had my landlord here helpin me fix the pipe and i could smell all 10 flowering plants i cutup in trashbags from outside, im about to take all the plants and trash from the room to a dumpster and my equipment n nutes to my other crib. when the 600 gets here im thinkin about getting a refund, or save it for when i get back. but i could use the 230 i spent on it.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 6, 2010)

damn man sorry to hear about it brotha


----------



## SL2 (Dec 6, 2010)

Damn brother that fuckin sucks...I feel for ya. Every cop I have ever known was a DICK! Sure we need them but they need to focus on *real* crime imo...I used to live in a small town next to Columbia and those fuckers poped me for my tinted windshield two weeks after I had it done. I been ridin here where I am now for 3 years without a look from the cops...One reason I moved, they tax the hell out of ya and the cops. The only tickets I have gotten the last 20 years was in SC and I have lived from florida to Nevada!!! 

Hope it works out for ya bro...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

fuck man thats some shit. it would seem a bit odd for a cop to risk his arse snooping into a house/ stealing your property without a warrant. it might turn up somewhere though, i know i lose shit and search for hours n give up only to have it turn up a few days later. sucks man, so you gonna move crib again? 

dont mean to sound like a prick but why do you keep a journal in the first place. if it comes down heavy your bang to rights man. 

harsh times but you know you did the right thing. stay upbeat bro


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fuck man thats some shit. it would seem a bit odd for a cop to risk his arse snooping into a house/ stealing your property without a warrant. it might turn up somewhere though, i know i lose shit and search for hours n give up only to have it turn up a few days later. sucks man, so you gonna move crib again?
> 
> dont mean to sound like a prick but why do you keep a journal in the first place. if it comes down heavy your bang to rights man.
> 
> harsh times but you know you did the right thing. stay upbeat bro


if i find it i might cry! not because of the whole paranoia deal, but i cut down all my girls, clones n shyt.. i was feelin a lil emo while i was cutting some of the plants. i still have my seeds tho.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2010)

SL2 said:


> Damn brother that fuckin sucks...I feel for ya. Every cop I have ever known was a DICK! Sure we need them but they need to focus on *real* crime imo...I used to live in a small town next to Columbia and those fuckers poped me for my tinted windshield two weeks after I had it done. I been ridin here where I am now for 3 years without a look from the cops...One reason I moved, they tax the hell out of ya and the cops. The only tickets I have gotten the last 20 years was in SC and I have lived from florida to Nevada!!!
> 
> Hope it works out for ya bro...


 haha, thats funny because the only time ive ever been pulled over for tint was in a small town outside of columbia, where i live. i'm glad im not from here and i damn sure dont want to spend the rest of my life here.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2010)

needless to say this grow is over!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

shit man im bummed for you. oh well man onwards and upwards eh


----------



## poplars (Dec 7, 2010)

gotta do what you gotta do.

so many people have been busted because they didn't have the balls to cut down their shit at 1st suspicion.. this is how you don't get caught again bro.


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 7, 2010)

yea man keep ur head up! hope u stick around the site and hope u get bac on ur feet soon!


----------



## howak47 (Dec 7, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> either im p'noid,dumb or it's over 4 me. i was leaving the house to walk to the store and i saw a cop go in my neighborhood, i paid it no mind. i was almost homee and i saw the same cop pulling out(my street is shaped like a U so u get what im sayin) so anyway i go in the house and its around 2:30 pm by now and i start watering my plants and then i go looking for my written journal, that i only keep in 2 or 3 place in the house and its gone. i might just be p'noid but on the one day i decide not to tie my girl up that i cant find my journal. so im trippin now alread thinkin a cop came in and took it, so i go bak to the store to grab some cigars and a black n mild so i can smoke my stress away and i see a cop pass me and pulled up into the store im walkin to so now im thinkin this is it they bout to take me so i kept walkin ready for anything got to the store and didnt see the cop carso i deided to go behind the store to this restuarant to be nosey and see where he is and FUCK! the resturant is closed so now i look like a nosey dumbass. its been bout two hours i have cleaned the whole house. wife is at work so i wont bother her yet but when she gets home we are going to clean up again and if its not here i kno imma have to stop growing AGAIN! i hate this feeling even if i find my journal the p'noia part is gonna start an argument at home. idk wtf to do im home here wit just my dogs clockin every car ridin by man.paranoid. im thinking why would he take my journal and not my camera or other shit. it would be illegal on his part either way i look at it but im still noid as fuck and i aint got no lawyer money and i aint gettin no bond if im caught imma 4time felon i hate this fuckin feeling.. sc cops are sick as hell when it comes to "drugs". and i just ordered my fuckin light man. fuck keep playin in the trap u gon get caught eventually.


damn man that shit sucks ass !!!! have u found it yet??? yea paranoia comes with the game u know what i mean? but mast of the time its good to go with your gut hope it all works out man


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 9, 2010)

p-noia can be a beotch worst then a bad enemy you can avoid or run from a enemy cant hide from self

i had a friend back in the cane days he was always listenig like he heard something and looking over his shoulder gave me the creeps we stoped hanging out - maybe could not handle the cane,dont know if he got over it, or if he self destructed


----------



## Fight411 (Dec 10, 2010)

Dam bro that sucks im in sc too nd with these bitch ass crazy good for nothing cops its def. Possible for them to do some kind off bullshit especailly after they profile u nd look at ur record all u can do is try n b one step ahead of them


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 11, 2010)

the noia happens to all of us especially with alot of plants and over a limit.It gets me sometimes too always before harvest.Now i will just stick with 4-6 plants at a time.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 12, 2010)

yeah i hear you i normally grow like 1 to 3 sometimes i start off wit 3, one turn out to be a boy, and another herms and i end up finishing the grow wit 1 plnt

but actualy 1 is enough bud, i just get tired of only haveing 1 kind i like to switch up keep a few jars of diff kind around 

im just growin for me, and tryin to spread the love


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2010)

what i would be concerned about is who knows about tis grow because sounds like someone is being a informer..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 12, 2010)

im coming back..soon a 400w and a 600w tent.. stay tuned


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 12, 2010)

Lets go...SOunds like more buds


----------



## Fight411 (Dec 12, 2010)

O lets do it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 13, 2010)

bitchin! dont let the man get you down bro!


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2010)

OOOO ello, hows things going over here?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> OOOO ello, hows things going over here?


 everythings good over here, cold as shit. im thinking about poppin some beans now. it'll give me head-start before i order my fan+filter n hook up the hid's. i can go without growing, it keeps me sane.. lol i think i just dunno what to pop. everything in my arsenal is somewhat similar.


----------



## mr west (Dec 15, 2010)

what ya fancy?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> everythings good over here, cold as shit. im thinking about poppin some beans now. it'll give me head-start before i order my fan+filter n hook up the hid's. i can go without growing, it keeps me sane.. lol i think i just dunno what to pop. everything in my arsenal is somewhat similar.


Pop your best tasting highest yeilder unless they all yeild the same then i would know either


----------



## growin miguel (Dec 15, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Heres week 2...
> not looking too good.


Hey just wondering why did you cut the tips of your leaves?


----------



## GreenBuddha619 (Dec 16, 2010)

WB Trynagro...hopefully everything works out for this round. GL I'm knockin on wood for yeah!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> what ya fancy?


 anything dank.


wyteberrywidow said:


> Pop your best tasting highest yeilder unless they all yeild the same then i would know either


 i still have warlock n motavation bot are hi yield. the rest are og crosses


growin miguel said:


> Hey just wondering why did you cut the tips of your leaves?


 those were clones, i always clip the tips on my clones, they were yellow anyway. some say it is to slow down perspiratoin or sumthin for rooting


GreenBuddha619 said:


> WB Trynagro...hopefully everything works out for this round. GL I'm knockin on wood for yeah!


thx man, idk if i will keep a journal. but i may drop pics every few


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 16, 2010)

I dont know but im sold on the og crosses but i would def throw either the warlock or motavation in there since you want a high yeilder.
IM surprised the headband was average/low yeild i thought the sour in it would have bumped up the yeild


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 16, 2010)

go with the motavion man its a good growing plant be ready to supercrop the shit out of it i topped mine and supercropped it i dont know how many times and this bitch stinks nd is soo sticky i culd use the trics as glue the smell is amazing though om getting close to time for chop i jus posted vids check it out man see what ya think i had warlock but mine never popped.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> go with the motavion man its a good growing plant be ready to supercrop the shit out of it i topped mine and supercropped it i dont know how many times and this bitch stinks nd is soo sticky i culd use the trics as glue the smell is amazing though om getting close to time for chop i jus posted vids check it out man see what ya think i had warlock but mine never popped.


thats whats good. im gettin bags n makin hash too so that will be the bizness.
we
im doing 2 grows this time, 1 grow with a full grow that i may scrog. and the other will be a 2 plant personal perpetual. still figurin out the rest..any input welcome


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 16, 2010)

sweet man im makin bubble hash as well but not using bags to much money go back a couple threads and sicc put a link to a simple way to do it with ice same process lot less work alls u need is a scrreen 5 gallon bucket bag of ice water nd wax paper wooden spoon or drill wth long mixing attachment for paint or somethin


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 16, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thats whats good. im gettin bags n makin hash too so that will be the bizness.
> we
> im doing 2 grows this time, 1 grow with a full grow that i may scrog. and the other will be a 2 plant personal perpetual. still figurin out the rest..any input welcome


id go with the motavion in the pereputaual how are you going about that im curious? what kind of system r you gonna use


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2010)

so it's back on, T?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2010)

DST said:


> so it's back on, T?


not quite yet, i have to get my fan+filter. but i'm thinking pop seeds now.. seedlings dont smell. its been bout 10 days since the lil incident.. im going to say fuck it and do what i want. im kinda stubborn


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> id go with the motavion in the pereputaual how are you going about that im curious? what kind of system r you gonna use


im gonna do it under my 400. start with two plants that i will have a mother for . and then every two weeks i will add 2 more. i need a short flowering strain. an 8 or 9 weeker would work.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 17, 2010)

ok gotcha ya i wuld like to try this with a strain that culd handle strong flower nutes or i may jus buile a bunch of diy bps


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2010)

you can do it with any strain really. i want to use a high yielder for the perpy for obvious reasons. but under a 00 with space i put in 3 every two weeks on a 9 week strain. so every three weeks im pullin. then i should get close to a pound off of the 600 scrog.. i should be good n high.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 17, 2010)

hell yea im planin on takin some clones today or tomorrow and ive got one big plant to harvest the motavion and the bluemery is already in flower but i can still clone the white widdow nd take one or two clones off of the bluemery and a few perpetually off the white widdow nd soure creame so i may try this and keep usin my 3 site and jus add clones to it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2010)

just make sure u take extra clones, incase any dont make it. you could do it how i use to, and take the clones off of the flowering plants right before they start actually "flowering". but ive taken clones deep into flowering, takes a while but you can still do it.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 17, 2010)

yea ive taken clones quite a ways into flower im thinkin of takin one of the motavion down low to keep the strain but my damn cloner isnt workin i need to find smaller pvc than 1/2 inch or get a bigger pump i switched it up to a straight ssprayer instead of square but shit still isnt workin ill get it figured out tho i could always jus do it with the air stone but i really want misters or sparyers in there


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2010)

hey, im puttin my 600 in my tent, is there anyway i can do a scrog. i mean i kno theres a few ways but can i get some suggestions???


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> yea ive taken clones quite a ways into flower im thinkin of takin one of the motavion down low to keep the strain but my damn cloner isnt workin i need to find smaller pvc than 1/2 inch or get a bigger pump i switched it up to a straight ssprayer instead of square but shit still isnt workin ill get it figured out tho i could always jus do it with the air stone but i really want misters or sparyers in there


 you should just by some rooters for the mean time man. i need to build myself one of them damn cloner thingy yo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 18, 2010)

sup tryna, i toyed with the idea of a scrog for a good while in my tent but never got round to it, its full of issues lmao. one big scrog will be a pain to deal with/water the back half. i thought next about getting some small size pvc tubing and connectors and making 4 mini cubes to screen the top of but that just seemed like loads of work too. in the end i went SOG lmao sdidnt really help much there did i. you considered vert?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2010)

OMFG, WIFEY JUST FOUND MY JOURNAL.. IM BEATIN THE HELL OUTTA MYSEKF RIGHT NOW.. ITS ON NOW THOUGH!! HELL FUCKIN YEa.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup tryna, i toyed with the idea of a scrog for a good while in my tent but never got round to it, its full of issues lmao. one big scrog will be a pain to deal with/water the back half. i thought next about getting some small size pvc tubing and connectors and making 4 mini cubes to screen the top of but that just seemed like loads of work too. in the end i went SOG lmao sdidnt really help much there did i. you considered vert?


 toying with ideas is usually all i get around to once it gets complicated.. its on now though.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> OMFG, WIFEY JUST FOUND MY JOURNAL.. IM BEATIN THE HELL OUTTA MYSEKF RIGHT NOW.. ITS ON NOW THOUGH!! HELL FUCKIN YEa.


Too much bud you been smoking..lmao Im ready to see this just stay on the low and out of trouble lol...


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 18, 2010)

damn man glad u found tha journal man better safe than sorry tho huh, get a small filin cab for your paperwork nd maby you wont have to suffer again i wuld of done the same thing u did tho man


----------



## Ditty! (Dec 18, 2010)

wtf??????????????


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Too much bud you been smoking..lmao Im ready to see this just stay on the low and out of trouble lol...


haha, im tryin to. i went to the dolla store to cop a lil dolla bag of dirt.



pitbudz87 said:


> damn man glad u found tha journal man better safe than sorry tho huh, get a small filin cab for your paperwork nd maby you wont have to suffer again i wuld of done the same thing u did tho man


yea man, i dont regret. i just feel like a dumbass for not looking where she found it. probably because i smoked myself dumb before i started cleanin n shyt.



Ditty! said:


> wtf??????????????


i kno right! the only thing im pissed about is the genetics i tossed during the whole lil situation cant get some of those back.. but its nothin, ill make it work wit what i got.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2010)

i'm good tho.. i guess i shold stat a new jornal since i got new lights n shyt.. or maybe i wont.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 19, 2010)

Make sure you mix tht dollar dirt with alot of perlite.I transplanted my tahoe and deadhead in the dollar dirt and my tahoe is taking so long to recover but the deadhead looks fine.Im thinking because the dirt is so compact.It looks likw it will manage but once i start seeing buds i will repot in better dirt.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2010)

word, i spreaded a whole bag of of focfarm with a bag of ff perperlite around the shrubs in my front yard, imma rake the perlite up tomorrow n mix that shit. thx for the info cuz i was just gonna drop em. i bought a new snake too pics prolly tomorrow. prolly put the tent n everything up too. no hid's yet tho.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah you can go on my thread and see how the tahoe looks.It still looks the same from then till this day.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2010)

i got you.. fix ya sig cuz.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2010)

how many seeds should i germ. how many plants can i fit under a 600 in 1 gal(3.78ltr) grow bags. i have to fi;; up my 600 tent get my perpy started and create some temporary mini moms til i get genes up.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 19, 2010)

I say germ 10 to start and hope for 5 females


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2010)

im on the verge of thinkin pop 20 hope for 15 fems i have two fems 1 of which i'll be popping for the perpetual.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 19, 2010)

Cool, I wasnt sure how big you wanted to go, lol. 15 in 1 Gal bags sounds like a good number


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah it sounds about right.I did 8 under the 400 so im sure double for the 600 would be fine..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Cool, I wasnt sure how big you wanted to go, lol. 15 in 1 Gal bags sounds like a good number


 lol, yea.. im tryna load her up. like a friend said in here b4, if u can the floor you aint doin it right.


wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah it sounds about right.I did 8 under the 400 so im sure double for the 600 would be fine..


man i used to throw 10 or so under the 4. i think the six is gonna be like 10-15 plants. wither the perpetual doin em in every two weeks.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2010)

da bag of cups only came with 16 cups.. so i dropped 16 seeds after soaking them overnight. i only dropped the seeds hat sunk to the bottom. im just hopin atleast 10 pop.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 20, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> da bag of cups only came with 16 cups.. so i dropped 16 seeds after soaking them overnight. i only dropped the seeds hat sunk to the bottom. im just hopin atleast 10 pop.


thats the same thing i did with the chi sour kush


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 21, 2010)

Let me know when your seeds pop because mine should be either popping with yours or a day behind if not then i will dig it up and try the papertowel see if i get a taproot out.If that fails then oh well


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 21, 2010)

wyte she shuld pop man i had to emergency harvest ahhhhhhh


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Let me know when your seeds pop because mine should be either popping with yours or a day behind if not then i will dig it up and try the papertowel see if i get a taproot out.If that fails then oh well


 no problemo bro. i hate waitin for seeds to pop i think with these i am going to go 12-12 from seed so i can veg my moms out for the next go. and get my perpy started. good idea ??? idk ..tomorrows my birthday and i aint got my greens.. all i got is this jose cuervo..n i dont really even like tequila


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2010)

pitbudz87 said:


> wyte she shuld pop man i had to emergency harvest ahhhhhhh


What happened, y ?


----------



## arik maso (Dec 21, 2010)

I just finished flowering with my 400, and I want to buy a new hps bulb for my next flower cycle. Do you recommend a certain brand? I have a sylvania bulb from home depot right now, I'm thinking about getting a hortilux hps but I'm not sure if it it's worth $80. Do you have a suggestion? You have some great looking plants in this thread


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2010)

i have heard too many great things about hortilux bulbs, i really want to try the hortilux eye


----------



## arik maso (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks. That's the one I thought sounded good too


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2010)

Well my ssedlings are starting to pop up. like i said, im thinkin 12-12 from seed for these so we'll see soon.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 21, 2010)

you a smart man after all -to like the eye hortilux a wise choice and for mh go cmh and you will be happy for the rest of yo life 

especially wit dem big beams you sportin a 400 and a 600-impressive 

when i was a kid id always wondered what i would grab if i won a contest where the kid gets a certain amout of time to run through the toy store and grab -i would always wonder what i woul grab---- well bru you runnin through the toy store and you are grabbin up some good shit along the way keep grabbin


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2010)

thx yo, i aint a kid n a candy store though, i waited two years for this 600watt to make sure i can handle it. i feel like im good for it now.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 21, 2010)

hell ya on tha beans man i love 12 12 from start lol, and u got this man 600 u gonna do some things brotha wish i had one u got me by 300 watts lol i wanna upgrade my ol lady was in there lookin at pups and saw the closet back to normal and said thank god you are done just as i started to get the lights out and hook em back up and put the bluemery in there lol she will get over it.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

And the show roll son.....


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> da bag of cups only came with 16 cups.. so i dropped 16 seeds after soaking them overnight. i only dropped the seeds hat sunk to the bottom. im just hopin atleast 10 pop.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2010)

What beans did you decide to pop?


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

i heard he went for the 57 varieties....Baked Beans....lol, j/k.


billcollector99 said:


> What beans did you decide to pop?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> What beans did you decide to pop?


 i believe there is like 8 OG Kush x Lemon Larry x Chem D f2s and 4 of my White Kush and 4 Powerkush x OG Kush x Lemon Larry x ChemD 
kinda like a breeding project huh ?


DST said:


> i heard he went for the 57 varieties....Baked Beans....lol, j/k.


Wassup D, im up early bored but, ITS MY BIRTHDAY! so something will jump off today!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 22, 2010)

Happy bday Cuzzo..Have a good one hope you can find some good bud for that jose cuervo.Lmao i drink that shit tooo


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Happy bday Cuzzo..Have a good one hope you can find some good bud for that jose cuervo.Lmao i drink that shit tooo


 thx cuz,teqila almost gon, bout to run n get my bottle of goose in a lil. thinkin about throwin a last minute party while there is still no growroom. cuz after its up there will be no house company.


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2010)

Happy berfday mate hope u have a good one>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

it was only two minutes ago you were having a birthday...24 right? or am I mistaken....i do get stoned sometimes, haha. or are you like my mate who makes his birthdays last for 2 weeks, lmao.




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i believe there is like 8 OG Kush x Lemon Larry x Chem D f2s and 4 of my White Kush and 4 Powerkush x OG Kush x Lemon Larry x ChemD
> kinda like a breeding project huh ?
> 
> 
> Wassup D, im up early bored but, ITS MY BIRTHDAY! so something will jump off today!


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

oh, and Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 22, 2010)

Hpy B day -dog 



> i believe there is like 8 OG Kush x Lemon Larry x Chem D f2s and 4 of my White Kush and 4 Powerkush x OG Kush x Lemon Larry x ChemD


and by the way that list is what i meant by grabbin i was not talkin about yo light- you have a nice aray of beans looks like you are on your way good luck -seems when i fist met you you had all femed beans looks like things has turned around for you -like you said


> i feel like im good for it now.


i agree when you build good karma you must look for good in return when you build bad karma yo better look the fuck out -good luck wit your seeds im sure youll get what you deserve


----------



## genuity (Dec 22, 2010)

happy c-day to u,and may you have many more.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 22, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx cuz,teqila almost gon, bout to run n get my bottle of goose in a lil. thinkin about throwin a last minute party while there is still no growroom. cuz after its up there will be no house company.


Go to the club with a couple of homies or something.Dont need people dropping by snooping around and shit.Beside they think since they were there for a party they can just pop over.Well for me thats the case so i go out all the time..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

lol, thx everybody.. im rollin up sum mexi now :/ just got back from the liquor store tho so im good


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 22, 2010)

happy birthday man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

thx pit.

i just had to repot a seedling that was growin root up, a breached seedling. anyone ever had this problem? maybe this is how sum seedlings died in the past.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

No name snake..
iced leucistic texas rat snake(blue eyes)


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 22, 2010)

Lol T the reptilian king


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

lol, im like a zoo in da hood, i swear. but i wanted a white snake so i picked that one, cheap too.


----------



## mr west (Dec 22, 2010)

White snake as in the glam rock big hair metal band?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

[email protected] west, iim looking for a white snake poster to cor the back of the tank/


----------



## theexpress (Dec 22, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5074567]Lol T the reptilian king [/QUOTE]


lol .............. iguanas are cool has fuck too.. you can walk them like a dog when they get bigger


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

and there was me thinking you had called him blue eyes....how about "red eye"! just cause he ain't got red eyes, but you probably do, lol.


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol .............. iguanas are cool has fuck too.. you can walk them like a dog when they get bigger


do they fetch your pipe and slippers? if so I am getting one, hehe.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2010)

DST said:


> and there was me thinking you had called him blue eyes....how about "red eye"! just cause he ain't got red eyes, but you probably do, lol.


this naming thing i am not good with. my female dog is named "girl" . these puppies im fostering are being called white girl n brown boy, my other dog is "blue" all my reptiles have numbers.. i suck with names.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 22, 2010)

Yeah i just had it happen, 3 of 15 beans grew root up, i corrected them, and they seem to have sprouted fine now, just a day or two behind the rest of them.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah i just had it happen, 3 of 15 beans grew root up, i corrected them, and they seem to have sprouted fine now, just a day or two behind the rest of them.


 yea, im glad i found em before they died. but on another note, all my cups have seedlings in em now. so im going to thro them under the 400 until i get everything else i need for the 600. as u can see some cups have 2 or 3 seedlings in em. i just tossed beans in some of the cups.


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2010)

Congrats mate


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2010)

thx, now i feel like im back in the game. i was excited like they r flowering, lol.


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2010)

few weeks to go till then but at least the sun will be on its way back by then lol


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2010)

Congrats indeed mate, and just in time for Xmas, I reckons thats good vibes right there bru!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2010)

now they are under the mh.. 24 hours until i feel like settin the timer.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2010)

mr west said:


> few weeks to go till then but at least the sun will be on its way back by then lol


 yes, indeed.


DST said:


> Congrats indeed mate, and just in time for Xmas, I reckons thats good vibes right there bru!!!!


good vibes indeed.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 24, 2010)

So far so good homie


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 24, 2010)

Yeah sounds good too bad i cant sy the same my 1 bean still didnt pop,show a taproot anything yet.I dont know what to do now.Im trying to keep faith but its been about a week now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah sounds good too bad i cant sy the same my 1 bean still didnt pop,show a taproot anything yet.I dont know what to do now.Im trying to keep faith but its been about a week now.


 patience brola, i didnt think any of my f2's were viable. but now they all popped.
this a donor cup, i just tossed seeds in then they popped.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 24, 2010)

after a week I feel as though i have nothing to lose and i start scarcificaton that includes a lot of brutal shit like sandpaper , splitting at the seam try not to damage embrio, picking pieces off shell sometimes when i get mad i can up my germ rate a few percent--anything i can get up after a week in the cup is like gravy something extra --dont give up till after you have gone balistic on the bitch--by the way what seeds are we talking about when i was youg we used to travel with fake watches (slum) with real prices on them and catch fish - later in the game we did the bait and switch with a real diamond and a piece of cut glass ,--other words someone could have passed you a piece of shit and pretended it to be something else


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 24, 2010)

hay T a lot of nice little childrens there in that nursery what are they


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 24, 2010)

f2's of yer OGK x Lemon Chem..


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 24, 2010)

good luck with them, and happy holiday to you and yours i hope the b day turned out good for you , mine is Jan 11 (1-11) im a capricorn does this mean you are a cap also if so then now i understand


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2010)

you makin cress, T? lol. Merry Xmas lad, hope you have a good one.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> patience brola, i didnt think any of my f2's were viable. but now they all popped.
> this a donor cup, i just tossed seeds in then they popped.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 25, 2010)

lol, i had to google cress, and it looks alot like that. do u think they could all survie if i put them in a big pot still together???
anyways MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYBODY!


----------



## rastadred22 (Dec 25, 2010)

no they wont those roots will def be so tangled they will either be 'strangled' or starved and if they do survive will b serverely rootbound

merrry xmas to u to


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 25, 2010)

thx, and lol i might just leavee em in there and see who survives n keep that 1.


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 25, 2010)

def here for the ride


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2010)

I've had 4 in one pot, 3 in a bag, but generally they had a little root ball before being put into that situation so wouldn't like to say 100%, for sure complitions could arise, nature has a funny way though, might as well see what happens, may the strongest survive!!


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx, and lol i might just leavee em in there and see who survives n keep that 1.


I had 4 in one cup and they all did fine, tho i did get two males, one hermi and one female lol, but the female i got is doing great!


----------



## Kush konasieur (Dec 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5087194]I had 4 in one cup and they all did fine, tho i did get two males, one hermi and one female lol, but the female i got is doing great![/QUOTE]

Damn all in one cup?
that sounds crazy..


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 25, 2010)

Kush konasieur said:


> Damn all in one cup?
> that sounds crazy..


Yeah, all in one party cup, had extra seeds that popped, and didnt want to toss them so i planted them all in one cup. Its my HHxJHxSLXHJ cross i made that was female, frosty as a mutha fucca!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 25, 2010)

lol,u needa name dat shit sicc.


----------



## Kush konasieur (Dec 25, 2010)

[QUOTE="SICC";5088101]Yeah, all in one party cup, had extra seeds that popped, and didnt want to toss them so i planted them all in one cup. Its my HHxJHxSLXHJ cross i made that was female, frosty as a mutha fucca![/QUOTE]
Yeah you do need to name that.Sounds like one hell of a cross.


----------



## DST (Dec 26, 2010)

took the words right out of my mouth, I thought Westy's DPXPXJTR was a confusing one...lol.

what does it all stand for Sicc?



SICC";5088101]Yeah said:


> lol,u needa name dat shit sicc.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 26, 2010)

damn man HHxJHxSLXHJ hahahah 

14 beans 1 cup sounds like some kinky internet video to me 

hope you had a good one fella!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 26, 2010)

id say split dem babies apart --cause it coud be dat none survive, might all tangle and give up the ghost


----------



## buddwasher (Dec 26, 2010)

really good grow for a 400w i am impressed - u considered using 1 or 2 clf bulbs an extra 80w could really boost your grow imo

gl dude


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

Dwezelitsame said:


> id say split dem babies apart --cause it coud be dat none survive, might all angle and give up the ghost


 it was just a donor up inase any of the others didnt pop. everysingle seed i dropped popped. 20+ seeds .



buddwasher said:


> really good grow for a 400w i am impressed - u considered using 1 or 2 clf bulbs an extra 80w could really boost your grow imo
> 
> gl dude


thx buddwasher, i have used fl with my hid before but i didnt notice much of a change. they are under the 400 now, bt as soon as i get some soil n shit they are goin under the 600. stay tuned..



on another note: 
ITS SNOWING! i was surprised to see actual snow this morning. what a nice way to wake up.

@ Don, lol.. i was just joking about "14 beans 1 cup" last night ,lmfao


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 26, 2010)

thats good to hear not a bad germ rat hugh 20 for 20 now i cant wait to check back on the boy girl count

just curious data collection


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

thats what im interested in now. i have to fill my 600w tent up and save some for my perpetual.. but im goin 12/12 soon so i haope my m:f ration is damn good.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

Yung'ns......


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 26, 2010)

lookin good


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 26, 2010)

lots of future ladies right there


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2010)

Hell yeah, i bet you get all females


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

i hope the hell i do and thx everybody rep ya when i an. id be so excited. i meant to add the two in the bak are headband, in the middle is ogk xllogkx chem d f2
s and the front row is powerkush x's and WWx's


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2010)

So what are your plans for the lil ones? Veg wise?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

until my soil gets here.. maybe like 2 weeks at the most, i gotta get rollin.


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 26, 2010)

whats the avg yield you get with a 2week veg? like 3/4-1 oz?


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2010)

mane2008 said:


> whats the avg yield you get with a 2week veg? like 3/4-1 oz?



Yeah why not like 3-4 weeks?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

i'm really shootin for an oz a plant. which isnt hard to reach by any means. but i guess its bout the same as goin 12/12 from seed and ive seen some nice ones. i dont veg my clones n i was gettin an ounce to an ounce and a half off of each girl. the next go after these ome out the tent will be vegged for a bit longer probably til sex. how these turn out will make my decision whether im ordering seeds again or not.

edit: and if i order they will be fem seeds.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 26, 2010)

You gotta get into breeding my nigga, fuc buying seeds, i have never bought a pac of seeds.


----------



## mane2008 (Dec 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i'm really shootin for an oz a plant. which isnt hard to reach by any means. but i guess its bout the same as goin 12/12 from seed and ive seen some nice ones. i dont veg my clones n i was gettin an ounce to an ounce and a half off of each girl. the next go after these ome out the tent will be vegged for a bit longer probably til sex. how these turn out will make my decision whether im ordering seeds again or not.
> 
> edit: and if i order they will be fem seeds.


Word i feel you, i'm stocking up on both reg and fem seeds. and eventually i'm going to stop ordering completely unless attitude does a great freebie offer. Just going to be cloning from that point on. Tryin to get a good pheno is a task all on its own


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

this is kinda my breeding project right here. but im not sure if i want to keep it goin after his.. except for the WW cross. anytime i get a male i make seeds anyway. then i save em, ive got a whole shitload of seeds just no variety.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

mane2008 said:


> Word i feel you, i'm stocking up on both reg and fem seeds. and eventually i'm going to stop ordering completely unless attitude does a great freebie offer. Just going to be cloning from that point on. Tryin to get a good pheno is a task all on its own


another thing, i aint orderin from attitude unless they have a killer freebie offer. and im thinkin of hoppin on that afghani deal they got wit dna right now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 26, 2010)

SICC";5092246]You gotta get into breeding my nigga said:


> Word i feel you, i'm stocking up on both reg and fem seeds. and eventually i'm going to stop ordering completely unless attitude does a great freebie offer. Just going to be cloning from that point on. Tryin to get a good pheno is a task all on its own


Shit im stocking on both as well and when i do make my own seeds i will only order what i feel is worthy to add to the collection.No need to be going crazy no more buying everything i thought i would like.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> this is kinda my breeding project right here. but im not sure if i want to keep it goin after his.. except for the WW cross. anytime i get a male i make seeds anyway. then i save em, ive got a whole shitload of seeds just no variety.


Whats up with your strains you made?They not good or something?



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> another thing, i aint orderin from attitude unless they have a killer freebie offer. and im thinkin of hoppin on that afghani deal they got wit dna right now.


Yeah i usually order when they do a promo errymonth.That afghani deal by dna sounds real good.I just dont want the strains crossed with skunk for those freebies.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Whats up with your strains you made?They not good or something?
> 
> Yeah i usually order when they do a promo errymonth.That afghani deal by dna sounds real good.I just dont want the strains crossed with skunk for those freebies.


 I have only grown one of each of those strains. all of them satisfied my taste. But im going for yield. you know how og's yield. the main reason i want to do the afghani offer is because i want a nice afghani male, but i dont want those skunk crosses either even though it should add yield to the kush's. im hoping the 2011 offer is nice so i can hop on it.

edit: but i will have a tent full of my own crosses going so who knows what could happen i may find a super nice pheno i will have to run again. im also goin to pop a DOG(og kush x headband) seed, and a motavation to keep as mothers. i also want a sativa dom strain to throw in there to get a lil different high. possibly nevilles haze or a strawberry diesel from rez if i can find it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I have only grown one of each of those strains. all of them satisfied my taste. But im going for yield. you know how og's yield. the main reason i want to do the afghani offer is because i want a nice afghani male, but i dont want those skunk crosses either even though it should add yield to the kush's. im hoping the 2011 offer is nice so i can hop on it.


Okay i see where you are going with this..Yeah the ogs yeild are average.I hope i find some killer phenos of the pre 98 bubbas to cross with some other cali connection strains hopefully bumping up yeilds.I was on cali connection site asking questions about the strains and swerve him self said the highest yeilders are chemvalley kush and ogeisel and the best smoke is from tahoe and raskals og with chem valley right there.So i will def use the chem valley for my projects.I dont think ill jump on the ogeisel just yet he has alot of other strains coming for 2011 like his version of purple deisel(blackwater x o.g. sour deisel) chem 4 in seed form and alot more even some fem seeds.He said the alien crosses should be out by spring.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

or tryin a few of these in the veg cab aswell, maybe a closet.






> Sour60 is the first ever 60 day-from-seed auto-flower. Originally released almost 2 years ago, Sour60 is a make of several super high quality strains. The beginning of this hybrid dates back, shortly after the unveiling of Joint_Doctors "Lowryder".
> 
> Sour60 is directly related to B.O.G.'s Sour Bubble. I acquired a "purple" Sour Bubble Bx3 Male, and he was used to create what I feel is the strongest auto in the world. Also in Sour60 is Dutch Passions "Master Kush" (2002 circa), and Dj Shorts "original Blueberry" (this was a clone acquired in 2004). Sour60 does extremely well under 24 hours of constant light, and excellent for hydro set-ups.
> 
> ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Okay i see where you are going with this..Yeah the ogs yeild are average.I hope i find some killer phenos of the pre 98 bubbas to cross with some other cali connection strains hopefully bumping up yeilds.I was on cali connection site asking questions about the strains and swerve him self said the highest yeilders are chemvalley kush and ogeisel and the best smoke is from tahoe and raskals og with chem valley right there.So i will def use the chem valley for my projects.I dont think ill jump on the ogeisel just yet he has alot of other strains coming for 2011 like his version of purple deisel(blackwater x o.g. sour deisel) chem 4 in seed form and alot more even some fem seeds.He said the alien crosses should be out by spring.


yea, i saw a list on riu somewhere. i wish he would drop sour banana i kno he has it. all i need is one seed of each tho, cuz ill just clone em . so i might do a whole buncha pick n mixes


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, i saw a list on riu somewhere. i wish he would drop sour banana i kno he has it. all i need is one seed of each tho, cuz ill just clone em . so i might do a whole buncha pick n mixes


Now thats what im talking about.Pick n mix is the way to go..lmao.Ive been using this for almost every strain until i saw the pre 98 bubba i ordered a whole 10 pack of those.But when the larry og drop i will get like 3-4 of those hoping for males and females to make more beans and keep it moving along.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

yea, im hopin i get some goodness out of these lemon larry crosses.. hows the bubba, is the yield kinda low too?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> or tryin a few of these in the veg cab aswell, maybe a closet.


dont think they will all auto flower.. its only 25% auto......


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, im hopin i get some goodness out of these lemon larry crosses.. hows the bubba, is the yield kinda low too?


bubba yields low.... even the og yields better... but the smoke is top notch not to be fucked with


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> bubba yields low.... even the og yields better... but the smoke is top notch not to be fucked with


thx, nice to know. and as far as that auto goes. theyve been workin it for well over a few years as i have read about it in a mag a few back. mdanzig is a pretty reputable breeder, said they started working it right after lowryder was released.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, im hopin i get some goodness out of these lemon larry crosses.. hows the bubba, is the yield kinda low too?





theexpress said:


> bubba yields low.... even the og yields better... but the smoke is top notch not to be fucked with


Yeah swerve said out of the pack there is 4 phenos all real indica a green one,purple one ,lavender one and a mixed one all are dank as fuck.He also said for good yeild top,scrog or veg it to a bush before flowering.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah swerve said out of the pack there is 4 phenos all real indica a green one,purple one ,lavender one and i forgot the last one but all are dank as fuck.He also said for good yeild top,scrog or veg it to a bush before flowering.


 
the green pheno of the pre 98 bubba is off da fucking chain!!!!!!!!! the purple one is good too... never experianced a lavander pheno


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

i really just want the perfect mix of flavor yield and poteny..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i really just want the perfect mix of flavor yield and poteny..


i wipe my ass with yield nigga....... im all about quality... threw the years of growing i have found out all the really dank strains, or the really dank phenos all yield a bit low....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i wipe my ass with yield nigga....... im all about quality... threw the years of growing i have found out all the really dank strains, or the really dank phenos all yield a bit low....


 Yeah im with you on that one.I rather have some good shit then something that just yeilds better but not as good.Ill just grow out alot of the low yeilders looking for good yeild like that.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

What if i found yield with a smoke eqivalent to sk? thats where im trying to go.
this weed is also side income so yield is a must.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What if i found yield with a smoke eqivalent to sk? thats where im trying to go.


hahahahahahaha good luck with that... its always a tradeoff.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What if i found yield with a smoke eqivalent to sk? thats where im trying to go.
> this weed is also side income so yield is a must.


Well then i understand if you are using it for some side bread then go for it.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What if i found yield with a smoke eqivalent to sk? thats where im trying to go.
> this weed is also side income so yield is a must.


i reccamend b-52


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Well then i understand if you are using it for some side bread then go for it.


 yup and at 425 an ounce it becomes expendable.


theexpress said:


> i reccamend b-52


thx for the reccomendation. lookin it up now.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 27, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Now thats what im talking about.Pick n mix is the way to go..lmao.Ive been using this for almost every strain until i saw the pre 98 bubba i ordered a whole 10 pack of those.But when the larry og drop i will get like 3-4 of those hoping for males and females to make more beans and keep it moving along.


You should be real happy with the Bubba's.. Super frosty buds on them!!

TGSS looks like you have some fire comin up soon  Nicepic of the babies.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 27, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> You should be real happy with the Bubba's.. Super frosty buds on them!!
> 
> TGSS looks like you have some fire comin up soon  Nicepic of the babies.


My ghs bubba kush is growing great so i can imagine how the pre 98 bubba will do.especially since its the real deal from cali in seed form.


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What if i found yield with a smoke eqivalent to sk? thats where im trying to go.
> this weed is also side income so yield is a must.


I know its corney but have u looked at chronic from serious? Im sure i see them do fems now too


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> I know its corney but have u looked at chronic from serious? Im sure i see them do fems now too


i had Chronic growing b4 i got noid n chopped it all down. i even cloned her @ 4 weeks. her yield was incredible. i still have motavation and warlock who are suppose to do the same thing


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 27, 2010)

yo B noid is a part of this game you just gotta except it an stop destroying yo own shit 
stop shutin yoself in da foot blamin da man
noia is a prt of this like fear a part of rolla coaster 
i member the smokin kane days dis maufucker used give me da creeps lookin around sh sh like he herd sumtin --hugh last time i get high wit dis MF

i used to be scared to visit my grow when i started-- i was like then who is gona take care of them 
and if i drove anywhere high forget it 

we cant let our noias controll us and we must identafy them and be able to tell the diff --then we are back in controll
i used to ask mysel afew rational questions no sold answer --then--well 

i plan on checking on my grankids if its not what you want i can e xcept dat to


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2010)

Dwezelitsame said:


> yo B noid is a part of this game you just gotta except it an stop destroying yo own shit
> stop shutin yoself in da foot blamin da man
> noia is a prt of this like fear a part of rolla coaster
> i member the smokin kane days dis maufucker used give me da creeps lookin around sh sh like he herd sumtin --hugh last time i get high wit dis MF
> ...


its cool. im not usually that paranoid. but i have my reasons. like i said im not jst some "regular joe" to these hick ass cop i am an actual target whether im slangin robbin or even growin im the guy hat the cops stop n talk too cuz they kno i been around fuck them bitch's it's not "the man" its these damn cops. they know me by face name moniker everything. so im ova here tryna be lowkey n i just felt a lil too much heat at that moment is all. ill deal with this until i can get some stacks up and just move .but like i have said before. i am a 4 time felon doin some illegalities so whether im on the streets or in the house. imma be p'noid just comes wit it i guess.


----------



## "SICC" (Dec 27, 2010)

Good thing you aint live in cali or yo ass would be doin 25 to life on that 3rd one,


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 27, 2010)

sond like you know what time it is in yo hood and i know what time it is where im at and it seems niether one needs flavor flave to know dat--and if you got an album insted of a record maybe you should give a little more thought wit, outside grows an shit and some medum sized grows be goin on in an unfriendly state-- I just do maybe 2 plants at a time wit no record-- when i was young wit boxing in da street i didnt hit nobody to hard cause i did not want to have to take a hard hit--we did not do anything we could not pay for if we had to

good luck ,


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2010)

SICC";5096550]Good thing you aint live in cali or yo ass would be doin 25 to life on that 3rd one said:


> sond like you know what time it is in yo hood and i know what time it is where im at and it seems niether one needs flavor flave to know dat--and if you got an album insted of a record maybe you should give a little more thought wit, outside grows an shit and some medum sized grows be goin on in an unfriendly state-- I just do maybe 2 plants at a time wit no record-- when i was young wit boxing in da street i didnt hit nobody to hard cause i did not want to have to take a hard hit--we did not do anything we could not pay for if we had to
> 
> good luck ,


 its kinda like a risk vs. reward thing wit me
indeed, stay around for good shit to come.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 27, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> its cool. im not usually that paranoid. but i have my reasons. like i said im not jst some "regular joe" to these hick ass cop i am an actual target whether im slangin robbin or even growin im the guy hat the cops stop n talk too cuz they kno i been around fuck them bitch's it's not "the man" its these damn cops. they know me by face name moniker everything. so im ova here tryna be lowkey n i just felt a lil too much heat at that moment is all. ill deal with this until i can get some stacks up and just move .but like i have said before. i am a 4 time felon doin some illegalities so whether im on the streets or in the house. imma be p'noid just comes wit it i guess.


i know jus tha feelin my man same where im at


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 28, 2010)

yea, the south suck when i comes down o shit like this.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 28, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, the south suck when i comes down o shit like this.


 But ya guys do not have many cops to deal with like out here..They layed off 100+ officers in newark and its beginnig to be the wild,wild west.7 shootings in 1 night 3 fatal.Car jackings ridiculous.Cops tell you to eat a red light at night they wont give you a ticket lmao..
Same thing in new york...Might i add we have Police precints damn near every mile or 2.So tell me who got it worst....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 28, 2010)

u right about that. we dont have as many. but it seems they so corrupt it feels like they are everywhere. on another note, i need to get some soil n tranplant these seedlings so i can start flowering.


----------



## xstation420 (Dec 28, 2010)

the whole system is messed up, I say we take on Portugal's policies, if you get caught with anything they give you choice of rehab or a small fine. Our prisons are too full with peaceful people who shouldn't be there.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 28, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u right about that. we dont have as many. but it seems they so corrupt it feels like they are everywhere. on another note, i need to get some soil n tranplant these seedlings so i can start flowering.


what size of container s are you going to transplant into


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 28, 2010)

xstation420 said:


> the whole system is messed up, I say we take on Portugal's policies, if you get caught with anything they give you choice of rehab or a small fine. Our prisons are too full with peaceful people who shouldn't be there.


 IDK man, whatever it is, we gotta figure something out. put this plant to use.


pitbudz87 said:


> what size of container s are you going to transplant into


 1 gallon containers. im gonna pit 12 under the 600 and save the rest for the perpetual to get me started.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 28, 2010)

You think the plant will be good in only 1 gallon?
I think 2.5 or 3 gallons would do good but then again you are flowering early.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 28, 2010)

whyte did u seed ever germ


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 28, 2010)

Nope i dont even want to talk about it...lol...I was so anxious for it to bust it never did i still got it in the cup hoping for a miracle but thats over.Looks like ill be making my own sour kush.Im not trying to be no chitown but im on my mad scientist shit.I got sour og and im waiting on my pre 98 bubba kush to come in the mail.I guess cause of the weather i got a little delay but coun6ting biz days it only been 7-8 days.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2010)

wyteberrywidow said:


> You think the plant will be good in only 1 gallon?
> I think 2.5 or 3 gallons would do good but then again you are flowering early.


 yea, they'll be alright. i used 2 gal on my first grow then went to 1 gal for space issues and never looked back. but come to think of it i might go up to two gallons under the 600 for a bigger yield.


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2010)

I reckon a 1 gallon will be perfect for ya lad. I have done a few seeds with minimal veg time and had them in 1 gallon jobs. Plenty space imo. I found with bigger pots it just meant more water sitting around not getting used...if you are able to water every day or second day then I woudl suggest the 1 gallon.

peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2010)

yea, u may be right. 2 gal containers are bordering bulkyandi dontlike to ait long between watering times i really hate that.plus i think i can fit maybe 20 plants in 1 gallons under 600.


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2010)

sounds perfect!!! You are going to be hitting at least 3/4 of an ounce per plant this method so 16 plus zips could be achieved quite easily.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, u may be right. 2 gal containers are bordering bulkyandi dontlike to ait long between watering times i really hate that.plus i think i can fit maybe 20 plants in 1 gallons under 600.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Dec 29, 2010)

very true id go with the gallon ones homie for shure


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 29, 2010)

i love precise decision making (LOL)

WBW- My granfather used to say---dont take any wooden nickles


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 2, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i love precise decision making (LOL)
> 
> WBW- My granfather used to say---dont take any wooden nickles


lmao i guess i got it then and learned from my lesson


----------



## "SICC" (Jan 2, 2011)

How them seedlings lookin?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 3, 2011)

i just got back to the crib with the soil. they lookin good i think i hae 10 left so in the cups the ones died in i planted, warlock motavation, and DOG seed.. and some more crosses. but imma transplant them in the mornin, they were out of fox farm ocean forest so i had to get just right xtra which ive used before, its good too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i just got back to the crib with the soil. they lookin good i think i hae 10 left so in the cups the ones died in i planted, warlock motavation, and DOG seed.. and some more crosses. but imma transplant them in the mornin, they were out of fox farm ocean forest so i had to get just right xtra which ive used before, its good too.


what who died???????


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 3, 2011)

sorry for tha loss man ready to see some pics


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2011)

pitbudz87 said:


> sorry for tha loss man ready to see some pics


Im still trying to find out who died...Shit im still mad my sour kush did not even crack...Ive been doing this for years and at least the seeds cracked then didnt grow this one just didnt do shit..Thats 1 in a million..


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 3, 2011)

ya sucks man ive never put tha seed in tha soil without a tap root but ive seen others do it plenty


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 3, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Im still trying to find out who died...Shit im still mad my sour kush did not even crack...Ive been doing this for years and at least the seeds cracked then didnt grow this one just didnt do shit..Thats 1 in a million..


damn man that sux! thsts the real sk right?


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 3, 2011)

ya it was the real shit man


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 3, 2011)

damn so u finally got em n den dey didnt even crack damnn,.....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> damn man that sux! thsts the real sk right?


 yeah the sk from the dude...That shit did nothing but sit in a cup...When i dug it up it was still the same way as i received it no crack no opening nothing...So i guess i have to take it as a loss Two tears in a bucket fuck it..I got some good genetics so im not really stressing..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> damn so u finally got em n den dey didnt even crack damnn,.....


 I finally got 1 and that 1 didnt crack out of the hundreds if not thousand of seeds i germed.This was the only one that did not crack.If this would have happened before then i would say my era but i dont know man it never happened and its strange that the shell didnt even open up..I guess thats what i get for bitching about not getting it sooner


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 3, 2011)

lol damn man that def does suck


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

wbw...... always ALWAYS ALWAYS, PAPER TOWEL METHOD IN A WARM SPOT UNTILL TAPROOTS SHOW.... i think the bean got water logged and rotted.... it was ready to go bro!! right color and all... i wished it would have worked out... i lost 3 soldiers in the battle..... 21 GUN SALUTE!!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> wbw...... always ALWAYS ALWAYS, PAPER TOWEL METHOD IN A WARM SPOT UNTILL TAPROOTS SHOW.... i think the bean got water logged and rotted.... it was ready to go bro!! right color and all... i wished it would have worked out... i lost 3 soldiers in the battle..... 21 GUN SALUTE!!!


I hear ya but its just weird to me that after damn near a 1000 germinations all the same way this single seed did not even open up...
And i order single seeds all the time..My last couple orders before snagging cali connection packs were single seeds and they cracked no problem.
Like i said thats what i get for bitching about not having it sooner...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> what who died???????


 just some f2's mostly weaklings, i killed some more weak looking ones last night. im about to go set em up now.


pitbudz87 said:


> sorry for tha loss man ready to see some pics


 it's cool man. the warlock and the motavation popped, as well as my other seeds. i'll be growing those out as mothers for clones for the perpetual until i get my hands on something worthwhile.


pitbudz87 said:


> ya sucks man ive never put tha seed in tha soil without a tap root but ive seen others do it plenty


 i been havin a 100% success rate right now, just keep the soil moist it'll pop.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 4, 2011)

*VERY *VERY interesting WBW you at this since 8-08 wit 8 thousand 8 hunerd posts im surprised you dont know how to germ im at it for only 2 years this past December and i can germ --NAH NAH na Nah Nah


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 4, 2011)

hey no bashin man thats not cool at all, like they have said its a personal thing were tey perfer to put it in the soil if you read the op of this thread has also had 100% sucess rate this way as well dont hate


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 4, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> *VERY *VERY interesting WBW you at this since 8-08 wit 8 thousand 8 hunerd posts im surprised you dont know how to germ im at it for only 2 years this past December and i can germ --NAH NAH na Nah Nah


Lmfao you serious....


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 4, 2011)

CMON brodah get real dis is me


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 4, 2011)

chill everyone, leave the bashing at visitor messages


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> wbw...... always ALWAYS ALWAYS, PAPER TOWEL METHOD IN A WARM SPOT UNTILL TAPROOTS SHOW.... i think the bean got water logged and rotted.... it was ready to go bro!! right color and all... i wished it would have worked out... i lost 3 soldiers in the battle..... 21 GUN SALUTE!!!


told yall that SK was WACK!!!! lol what it dooooo doooo?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 5, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> told yall that SK was WACK!!!! lol what it dooooo doooo?


Lol, i still wanna try it.

i just ordered some seeds. i got Narkush from seedsman because i trust them, narkush is hindu kush x hindu kush f1's..i need a male from them. i also got tga's cheesequake, cali cons sour og, and bulldogs bubblegum kush. i heard good things about bulldog cafe so im giving them a go. also got the freebies.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 5, 2011)

hey bro seen u about on the 600's threads and thought i'd pop by and say hi 

i'll catch up the journal at some point bro lol

Las


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 5, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey bro seen u about on the 600's threads and thought i'd pop by and say hi
> 
> i'll catch up the journal at some point bro lol
> 
> Las


thx for stopping by, dunt worry bout catchin up.. all the goodness is ahead..


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 5, 2011)

Im excited for you T, that Cali Connect. Sour OG is the shit. Not a huge yielder, but bomb smoke and a rotten fuely smell. Just like gear oil.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i still wanna try it.
> 
> i just ordered some seeds. i got Narkush from seedsman because i trust them, narkush is hindu kush x hindu kush f1's..i need a male from them. i also got tga's cheesequake, cali cons sour og, and bulldogs bubblegum kush. i heard good things about bulldog cafe so im giving them a go. also got the freebies.


 should have waited for the promo to start this friday..pyramid version of ak 47,ak 47 x white widow and northern lights x black domina..Sounds good for freebies on top of the other freebies..Im hoping they stock up on some of the strains i want so i can order for the promo.If not single seed centre here i come...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 5, 2011)

i wasnt impressed with the freebies. so i went ahead n ordered. ill be aiight .. i dont een know when imma pop these, im growin out the ones now for the perpetual moms, maybe grow out sour og or some =thing to fill up the tent next go round.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i wasnt impressed with the freebies. so i went ahead n ordered. ill be aiight .. i dont een know when imma pop these, im growin out the ones now for the perpetual moms, maybe grow out sour og or some =thing to fill up the tent next go round.


sounds like me..Im waiting for this grow to finish so i can start up all new beans..Hopefully my breeding goes good so i can have a bunch of seeds..I might just go ahead and order from single seed centre and pick up a couple strains 3-4 of each hoping i get a gem or 2.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 5, 2011)

they are xepensive.. ive used them but i just noticed they o freebies too.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 5, 2011)

pics of the room so far.. of course more to come.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 5, 2011)

garden a said:


> has any1 eva used bud blood or big bud and overdrive with canna a&b and canna boost and pk 13/14 then?????????????and if so how much wud i use and when i grow in coco


ive never used em. maybe someone else has.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 5, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> they are xepensive.. ive used them but i just noticed they o freebies too.


yeah 2 fem freebies when you spend 30 bucks and the shipping guarenteed is cheaper than no guranteed at attitude.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 5, 2011)

lookin good man are you going to transplant them nymore or is that their final spot nd what size pots are they


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 5, 2011)

final spot, depending on how many females i get i may have to figure something else out.


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 6, 2011)

i love that lil kab! handy fuckers. i use my 2 for breedin now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> i love that lil kab! handy fuckers. i use my 2 for breedin now.


 sounds like a good plan...


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 6, 2011)

and every other inch of my basement!


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 6, 2011)

another whore with my kids on her undabite!!! his cd his fuckn NASTEEE!!!![youtube]A0UsdW91IN0[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2011)

Hell yea, i fckin love joell. he remins me of pun a lot. like how pun would sound if he as smaller. i came across him through slaughterhouse tho he's my fave in that group.


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 6, 2011)

miss punny. i wish i could understand his last interviews. his weight was just to much for his vocals.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2011)

yea, thats a definite, i was amazed he could get out some of the bars he did b4 he died. an as far as what you said earlier i might use that cab if i end up with any males from the narkush or if the sour og is a male.


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 6, 2011)

all i got in mine is a 15w floro. i just pollenated the con x perp wreck in it. saving the remaining con nutt, then axing him. let the bitch take up the pollen. then spray her down and into the big room.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah joell is nasty he got hot tracks out right now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2011)

just a lil pic. the empty pot in the middle i just ropped to W crosses in it. hopefull one sprouts. just eggin now, i cant wait for my seeds to get here.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> just a lil pic. the empty pot in the middle i just ropped to W crosses in it. hopefull one sprouts. just eggin now, i cant wait for my seeds to get here.


put that work in chally


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2011)

gettin there yo.. im tryna have the next go fill the tent up. hopefully the perpetual will be up whenever i can make some some clones.. makes me sad i killed my og mom. but im going to make cheesequake and sour og moms, an we will see about bubble gum kush.. and like i said before nakush is hindu kush x hindu kush and i need a male from them .


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> another whore with my kids on her undabite!!! his cd his fuckn NASTEEE!!!![youtube]A0UsdW91IN0[/youtube]


yoo this nigga is garbadge... yall head noddin to this??? wtf???? sounds like every other east coast style... im feelin immortal technique more then this cat......


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2011)

right chear........http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uyru_Zt23Mk


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2011)

this shit is even rawer.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igt-jW4e8ts


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2011)

Lookin good T, how long till they show sex do you estimate?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> this shit is even rawer.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igt-jW4e8ts


That shit was dope like 5 or 6 years ago... kinda played out now IMO after hearing it wayy too many times.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Lookin good T, how long till they show sex do you estimate?


 due to the time frame im trying to run in i would really hope for it to be no longer than 2 weeks. so i can get the males out. ive neer done flowering this close to veg but i hope it turns out better than i'm imagining now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> this shit is even rawer.....http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Igt-jW4e8ts


i fuccs wit IT on some lyrical ish, but im from the south and in a fucked up enviroment so IT dont get much play if any thru my speakers. i love hip hop tho if i eer do get a chance to chill to tunes its some old school NY shit.. not tool ol, like late 90's type mess.


----------



## Widowess (Jan 8, 2011)

man cant wait to see what you get of them,keep it up
check out my grow if you have time +rep


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2011)

Widowess said:


> man cant wait to see what you get of them,keep it up
> check out my grow if you have time +rep


thx widowess, are u checcin in from ireland?


----------



## Widowess (Jan 8, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx widowess, are u checcin in from ireland?


yeh.i like pot and so do you so does everyone lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2011)

cool, stat around, lots of cool things to come.


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yoo this nigga is garbadge... yall head noddin to this??? wtf???? sounds like every other east coast style... im feelin immortal technique more then this cat......


immortal is wayyy old chally!! trash at best. i might as well rock some tec9yne, over some esham.


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 8, 2011)

been dyin for petey to leave suge. this nig has me thrown gold flagz like i was a teeny at a miley concert. [youtube]BzFFfeFrQc[/youtube]


[youtube]v=BzFFfeFrQc[/youtube]

http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhGvS8H6R1Uxcb017J


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2011)

so is Natas / Esham no longer dope music? I dig his stuff. Ah well, must be getting old.


Ditty! said:


> immortal is wayyy old chally!! trash at best. i might as well rock some tec9yne, over some esham.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> been dyin for petey to leave suge. this nig has me thrown gold flagz like i was a teeny at a miley concert.
> 
> http://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhGvS8H6R1Uxcb017J


 lol , petey is alright. he messe it up wit the carolina song. 



DST said:


> so is Natas / Esham no longer dope music? I dig his stuff. Ah well, must be getting old.


esham is the shit, if your old.. jp.. but yea people still rocc to esham he has an album coming or just came.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2011)

just ordered smart pots.. just 2 to see how they do.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 9, 2011)

cool im intersted on those little things wich size did ya get and at what cost if ya dont mind me askin


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2011)

i got 2gals.. woulda been 14 shippin included.. but ebay owed me so free for me


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 9, 2011)

how many did ya order


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2011)

i only got 2 since they were free. i spent nothing not even on shipping.. if i like em i will buy lots of 1 gals tho.


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i only got 2 since they were free. i spent nothing not even on shipping.. if i like em i will buy lots of 1 gals tho.


they look like keepers to me. i got 6 of them, no chance to use them yet though. but very soon


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2011)

imma use clones whenever i get the chance to do a side by side. so it could be a minute fa me too.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 9, 2011)

diggin da set up. + rep. subbed


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 9, 2011)

You running your 600 or the 400 still?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2011)

im runnin the 600 ow, imma use the 400 for the perpetual, so ill be hookin that up as soon as i can get clones. either from the seeds i bought or from the tops of theses in 12/12.. i only need two but im not sure about topping with 12/12 from seed..


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im runnin the 600 ow, imma use the 400 for the perpetual, so ill be hookin that up as soon as i can get clones. either from the seeds i bought or from the tops of theses in 12/12.. i only need two but im not sure about topping with 12/12 from seed..


risky i think. but ive never done it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2011)

yea, ive been thinkin it would be risky. i topped a plant during week 2 of 12/12 wayyyy back. i topped it on the main cola so it bushed out and flowered nice, but the main stem where i topped it just cluttered up into two phat nugs, i wish i hadnt have topped it because i know the main cola woulda brought a lot more to the table.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, ive been thinkin it would be risky. i topped a plant during week 2 of 12/12 wayyyy back. i topped it on the main cola so it bushed out and flowered nice, but the main stem where i topped it just cluttered up into two phat nugs, i wish i hadnt have topped it because i know the main cola woulda brought a lot more to the table.


i just did that yesterday.damn it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2011)

it should be fine if u get good stretch, this one did not like it. different strains react different tho.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 9, 2011)

i had to cause the guy that gave me the smile seed said he wants a cut now. so i just topped it and will root the top. at least it smells good


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> i had to cause the guy that gave me the smile seed said he wants a cut now. so i just topped it and will root the top. at least it smells good


wow honestly i would have told him he had to wait no sense in fucking up the outcome of the plant because he wants one now.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> wow honestly i would have told him he had to wait no sense in fucking up the outcome of the plant because he wants one now.


yeah i kno but its cool. hes gonna give me some of his harvest coming up. my whole deal is im just not liking fems right now. if there is one thing i hate its wasting time.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

if its in the genes to herm its going to herm, not much you can do bout it man.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> wow honestly i would have told him he had to wait no sense in fucking up the outcome of the plant because he wants one now.


 lol, i think thats what im doin.. juss flowerin fast to get some done. but its a one time thing.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> yeah i kno but its cool. hes gonna give me some of his harvest coming up. my whole deal is im just not liking fems right now. if there is one thing i hate its wasting time.


 i feel you.. but most fems nowadays dont herm much.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> if its in the genes to herm its going to herm, not much you can do bout it man.


very tru i still dont know that if i had a full blown herm if i would cut it down or not, que sera sera..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, i think thats what im doin.. juss flowerin fast to get some done. but its a one time thing.


yeah ill do that with some of my ufos the ones where i have more than one so i can see if they are good enough to grow again..I know the p express and bb gum i got will get grown out and clones taken off from what i hear they are good smoke..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

is it bubble gum or blueberry gum??.. i hae a bubble kush from bulldog seeds.. i heard they had some of the best entries in the cup. and there one of the first coffeshops out there in holland. hopefully that means good strains. plus it looks mad indica.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

the blueberry gum from g13
you got your order already?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> very tru i still dont know that if i had a full blown herm if i would cut it down or not, que sera sera..



too true ive got a crackin DOG that had nutsacks on it thats now doing champion, swings n roundabouts eh. actually you guyd dont have roundabouts do you hahah oh well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> the blueberry gum from g13
> you got your order already?


 nah i aint get my order yet, but i hae grown out gigabud and super skunk from g13, a while ago.. they were alright. hows the bbgum smell.? and im snowed in right now cuzo, but i got u soon as we have a meltdown.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> too true ive got a crackin DOG that had nutsacks on it thats now doing champion, swings n roundabouts eh. actually you guyd dont have roundabouts do you hahah oh well.


 lol, whats a roundabout.. i dont know if its my eyesight or what but i never see nanners i always end up with a phat bud full of seeds like WTF?! i got for fingers twisted for everybody no trannies hermies or unwanted males.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

lmao nee chicks with dicks round ere lad!

ive spotted a naner in the dog that did have sacks to begin with but i doubt theres a seed going to come of it its a bit last minute to mature. hoping for a few out of it tho

i tried to find a video of a roundabout but could only find people jumping over them or dukes of hazard styling round it!?!? wtf

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=16383fca22&o=1


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

ohh i see, i liked that vid too.. had the car n everything.


----------



## DST (Jan 10, 2011)

East Kilbride, famous for it's roundabouts, hahaha...


----------



## genuity (Jan 10, 2011)

lol,thats what they call some oil rig workers....."roundabouts"/"roughneck"






well it "roustabout".....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

DST said:


> East Kilbride, famous for it's roundabouts, hahaha...


 lmfao1.. that there looks too damn confusing. and dont yall drive on the right ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

lmao what have i started here ..... everywhere i go random bollocks appears. or suspect field mice....


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 10, 2011)

we got em too.not many but they are here in NY. columbus circle was the first. we call em traffic circles.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 10, 2011)

genuity said:


> lol,thats what they call some oil rig workers....."roundabouts"/"roughneck"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao what have i started here ..... everywhere i go random bollocks appears. or suspect field mice....





shishkaboy said:


> we got em too.not many but they are here in NY. columbus circle was the first. we call em traffic circles.





genuity said:


> lol,thats what they call some oil rig workers....."roundabouts"/"roughneck"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pitbudz87 said:


> genuity said:
> 
> 
> > lol,thats what they call some oil rig workers....."roundabouts"/"roughneck"
> ...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> we got em too.not many but they are here in NY. columbus circle was the first. we call em traffic circles.


lmao its true..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

i already decided if i move back up north i aint never drivin, i aint even got my license now lol. i doubt ill ever get one.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i already decided if i move back up north i aint never drivin, i aint even got my license now lol. i doubt ill ever get one.


That shiit is so easy to get..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

im sure it is, i can drive i just never went to get my L's thats all. or a permit for that matter


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im sure it is, i can drive i just never went to get my L's thats all. or a permit for that matter


Ah man go get your permit at least that shit is basic knowledge.I was driving with a permit for 4 years and right before it was about to expire i went and got my license...The only reason i got the license was for a job..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

imma get it 1 day.. im goin on my 5th car now.. no L's. i never really had a job so i aint need em 4 that. but imma need 1 soon.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 10, 2011)

they can just pull u over and search. i feel like no car is better for me. less trips to bookings


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 10, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> they can just pull u over and search. i feel like no car is better for me. less trips to bookings


yeah no l or permit they can just search your shit up.but with a l they just punch your name up and you on your way unless you got a dickhead cop who still want to bend his authority to do shit..


----------



## sittin (Jan 10, 2011)

in australia theres so many roundabouts, all the back streets have them and alot of main roads. i should try and get a pick of one close to me called 5 ways. its 3 roundabouts put together lol
on topic lol nice plants man, ive read up to page 10. some crazy strains!!


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> pitbudz87 said:
> 
> 
> > lol thx everybody.. and i was watchin bullridin earlier on network tv .. i was lookin for some football or somethin.. everytime i see bulls i think of u, in the most hetero way possible.
> ...


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jan 10, 2011)

*hey what is your new line up?? *


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> pitbudz87 said:
> 
> 
> > i was lookin for some football or something
> ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> they can just pull u over and search. i feel like no car is better for me. less trips to bookings





wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah no l or permit they can just search your shit up.but with a l they just punch your name up and you on your way unless you got a dickhead cop who still want to bend his authority to do shit..


damn thats trife.



sittin said:


> in australia theres so many roundabouts, all the back streets have them and alot of main roads. i should try and get a pick of one close to me called 5 ways. its 3 roundabouts put together lol
> on topic lol nice plants man, ive read up to page 10. some crazy strains!!


 thx man, stay around..more to come. 



pitbudz87 said:


> TrynaGroSumShyt said:
> 
> 
> > haha thanks homie shit some of thos boys usaw r my boys man good friends stormie wing douglas duncan ryan mconnell im ready to be there my time is commin tho
> ...


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmfao1.. that there looks too damn confusing. and dont yall drive on the right ?


looks like my island!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

maybe it was an old english thing. cuz i never seen a roundabout, lol. see a lot of dirtroads though.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

lol, i kno this is a weird question.. but are there trailer parks in EU?


----------



## Widowess (Jan 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, i kno this is a weird question.. but are there trailer parks in EU?


ye buh there called caravan sites


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

lol, i was so high when i asked that. but yea i was just wondering. on another note, i cant wait for my seeds to get here or for my seedling to do sumthin special.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

amy winehouse looked good before the rocks.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

dat 2nd pic her foreal??


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 11, 2011)

lol yea man must b we drive on d left


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> lol yea man must b we drive on d left


rasta moooooooooooooooooon!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> lol yea man must b we drive on d left


u been to the us right? can you drive on your left aswell. i cant even picture sittin on the right drivin down the block.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

....................


----------



## SL2 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey Tryna back in buzz I see. Cool bro...just shoot that fuckin cop next time and feed his ass to the gators...wont be nothin to find. Thats how its done on the bayou...lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 11, 2011)

*Ex *dont you wish amy was coping from you cause dat B I look like she smoked up a hole rock quary 
*T* why 2 diff startups you lost some and replaced or wht --what week now --dont you hate the wait for them to get that grow spurt and take off


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 11, 2011)

Those ya 1gallon pots? how old are the oldest? like 2weeks?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

thx sl2. and lol yea hopefully i wont have a next time. but ill keep that in mind. 
and Rich, i hate waiting for that spurt i had 15 cups in the beginning, then i realized i only had 8 pots. so i killed the weak fucks and transplanted. and then i had to kill one more. then i popped 4 seeds into smaller pots. once its up it should be up n runnin 4 good.
thx for comin by.


----------



## masscom25 (Jan 11, 2011)

What up Palmetto State! Go Cocks! Sub'd! +rep It's gettin cocky in here!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> Those ya 1gallon pots? how old are the oldest? like 2weeks?


yes, 1 gallon pots. ant i dnt remember when i put em in there, lol. but i think they are 2 to 3 weeks old. i think they are a lil small im ready for the growth spurt.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yes, 1 gallon pots. ant i dnt remember when i put em in there, lol. but i think they are 2 to 3 weeks old. i think they are a lil small im ready for the growth spurt.


Thats another reason why i post in my thread so if anytime i forget the date i just read back...
Oh and the headband is fire....
Reserva privada did a great job with that strain very fuely and you tatse the sour..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats another reason why i post in my thread so if anytime i forget the date i just read back...
> Oh and the headband is fire....
> Reserva privada did a great job with that strain very fuely and you tatse the sour..


yes the headband is fire, i had 2 phenos one stank, and one was like an armpit smell. both had rocc hard nugs the armpit pheno used to make my face hot. lol


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yes, 1 gallon pots. ant i dnt remember when i put em in there, lol. but i think they are 2 to 3 weeks old. i think they are a lil small im ready for the growth spurt.


 i feel you this stage is always slow :/



wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats another reason why i post in my thread so if anytime i forget the date i just read back...
> Oh and the headband is fire....
> Reserva privada did a great job with that strain very fuely and you tatse the sour..


The one that's in flower is starting to put on a diesel berry smell. like a gas filled warhead. remember that candy? ahhh nostalgia.


----------



## rastadred22 (Jan 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u been to the us right? can you drive on your left aswell. i cant even picture sittin on the right drivin down the block.


yea...i dont have problems driving on either side..


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, i kno this is a weird question.. but are there trailer parks in EU?


For sure, "Pikeys" live in them..watch the film Snatch. I use to live around the corner from one in Glasgow as well. Fixed caravans, all along the sides of the railways...they all had mercs and beamers parked outside though, richest bods in the EastEnd.



rastadred22 said:


> yea...i dont have problems driving on either side..


At first when I moved to Europe it felt a but strange, reaching for your seatbelt on the wrong side, and trying to put the handbreak on but actually winding your window down, haha. But once you are in a car and driving on the other side, the road layout all makes it seem normal. Its when you drive in another country with the wrong type of car that it becomes confusing.

Well T, it least you are off to a start. Under the 600 it will only be a little while before you see those things fit to bursting.

Peace, DST


----------



## masscom25 (Jan 12, 2011)

rastadred22 said:


> yea...i dont have problems driving on either side..


I'm in the us but it seems I spend a lotta time in the left lane passin slow bitches,lol! MOVE GRANNY!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 12, 2011)

hey Yo who is in that line up again say left to right top top to bottom 

1 2 3
4 5 6
7 8 9
10 11


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> hey Yo who is in that line up again say left to right top top to bottom
> 
> 1 2 3
> 4 5 6
> ...


 Im curios to know as well??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

1-6 are all my crosses
7 is dog
8 is HB
9 is motavation
10 is another one of my crosses
11 is warlock
9 and 10 are the only fems


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2011)

so hb is not fem?
If headband i didnt know they had reg seeds


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

oh, lol.. yea the hb's seem to be fem. i never popped a male. n i grew out 4 of em so far.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

DST said:


> For sure, "Pikeys" live in them..watch the film Snatch. I use to live around the corner from one in Glasgow as well. Fixed caravans, all along the sides of the railways...they all had mercs and beamers parked outside though, richest bods in the EastEnd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 thx for the info, i used to live in a trailor park where my neighbors had a nice new cadillac and i always wondered why have a car more expensive then your "house"


masscom25 said:


> I'm in the us but it seems I spend a lotta time in the left lane passin slow bitches,lol! MOVE GRANNY!


lol, i drive slow, no license i dont want a tickel.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

seems the reserva privada guys are out of stock for a while on a few of the good looking strains, purp wreck og etc


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

supply n demand. it seems cali genetics are flyin off he shelf


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

totally i was lookin at cali connection stuff just there and its for the most part sold out too. id like to have a go at their tahoe og that looks the bomb


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

i read where someone said swerve said that the tahoe is one of his faves. the pics damn sure look good.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i read where someone said swerve said that the tahoe is one of his faves. the pics damn sure look good.


IMO the Sour OG is better than the Tahoe, a much better high


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 12, 2011)

now i can keep up wit what da f is gwoin on-so many younguns runin around like a fn family reunin lose track of whos kids are whos 

yeah if res priv's only doin fems


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 12, 2011)

cali is latest fad and B4 places like the tude and single warhouse did not carry them now the reputable people got them-and they are top in genetics good prices and they offer free seeds yep yep flyin off da shelves-- all of a sudden everyone on genetics 

in 80's when i first got into rottweilersi did not see any before -fad got bigand saw them all over basically most are followers a few leaders come baback give their report -and followers go wild

*mane*correct about slow stage star at de BI's far a week dont see nutin then in growth stage 2 inches a day


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> IMO the Sour OG is better than the Tahoe, a much better high


 makes me happier that i have sour og on the way. i just hate the wait,the seeds n smart pots should be here soon tho! has much hopefully i like smart pots as u did


Dwezelitsame said:


> cali is latest fad and B4 places like the tude and single warhouse did not carry them now the reputable people got them-and they are top in genetics good prices and they offer free seeds yep yep flyin off da shelves-- all of a sudden everyone on genetics
> 
> in 80's when i first got into rottweilersi did not see any before -fad got bigand saw them all over basically most are followers a few leaders come baback give their report -and followers go wild
> 
> *mane*correct about slow stage star at de BI's far a week dont see nutin then in growth stage 2 inches a day


 wonder whats next after kush's.. maybe haze's a come back


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 12, 2011)

maybe-- all i know is i never heard so much about a strain as kushes posters songs "kush rolled glass full" and shit like dat one of the tude guys said the stuff rappers talk about 

al least its not hype and its got substance


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

yea.. but after the cloud goes. then we will see if kush's really are better then all other indicas.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

im just about to try something kush related for the first time in a couple of weeks the od x headband which is part og and a couple of others king kush maybe i forget but im so excited the buds are like rocks. i grew out an afghan kush but it was nothing to write home about. i just flipped it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

ahhh don u gotta get on. the kush's n crosses are very nice. i lovin any of the cali or tga genes right now, all hae been fire for me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

i really like a lot of subs strains i did a couple of runs of dairy queen and querkle, got some vintage floater beans but the plant grew really fucked up. the dairy queen is c99 x exodus cheese, a uk clone only its like rocketfuel to start with but mixing it with racy c99 was awesome.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

i have cheese quake on its way now. i think its the exoduscheese x querkle. should be interesting. subcool is doin his thing without getting all kushy. should be here tomoz. hopefully


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

thats damn right it is bro i got one in a party cup right now and two qrazy trains too!! couldnt resist when i saw them. the cheesequake is going to be fire man. hopefully youll get a cheese dom one. im hoping for a male of either

you should drop by the https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/206241-tga-growers-club.html


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

thx. im glad you showed me that thread. i hope i get a cheese dom lady. ie done so many kush's. now all of u EU peeps got me wantin cheesey goodness, but i cant find a pure cheese n cheesequakes profile pic was so sexy i had to get it.
his is kinda makin me want a male sour og. so i can do sour og x cheesequake


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

now your talkin man sour og x cheesequake would be pretty banging smoke. im hoping for a male to put to the DOGs


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

lol..on another i wouldnt mind my dog being male either. i was impressed with my last dog pheno. it was my second most frosty plant ever, and the first frost is un-attainable at the moment, but it had sour og as a p1 it was sour og x banana og. my wife picked it out and i miss it dearly.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

banana og?! crazy man ivce heard of citrus dope lemon orange etc but banana is mental, yeah a male Dog would be pretty awesome to play with its so soild tho akll ive seen so far out of maybe 10 different peeps is 2 phenos. DST got this thing locked down. haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

lol, yes hell yea. i only had two phenos and the one pheno that wAS different was a male.. now i have 1 seedling lol hope it makes it to 12/12.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

their sturdy things man im sure your all good.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

lol, im waterin my babie right now. i just realise i have the labels all wrong on most(7) of the pots... NEVER LABEL PLANTS WHILE YOUR HIGH! good thing is i kno the parents n i should be able to sort em out in a few

lol, even labeled one twice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

hahah im forever fucking that shit up last time i wrote it in normal biro and the humidity fucked all the labels up so i had no idea what was what.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

Usps tracking sucks!!!


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Usps tracking sucks!!!


Dead ass. yours still say origin post is preparing shipment?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> Dead ass. yours still say origin post is preparing shipment?


hell yea. n ordered on the 4th, lol. when did u order cuz u in ny u shoulda got you before me.


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hell yea. n ordered on the 4th, lol. when did u order cuz u in ny u shoulda got you before me.


Nah i was in GA i moved tho VA though. i ordered on 23rd. shipped on the 24th.
Shit is wildin. mail all around is slow :/


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

u ordered in december and u aint get em yet? damn i hope thyey aint scooped.


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u ordered in december and u aint get em yet? damn i hope thyey aint scooped.


 I got the guaranteed shit so they'll reship them. I calling them friday, fuck waiting 21days


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

man, i woulda been called. and i didnt get guaranteed shipping lol.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2011)

Yeah about the tahoe swerve himself said the best headstash strains are athoe og and raskals og with cvk not far behind the biggest yeilders are ogeisel and cvk


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> man, i woulda been called. and i didnt get guaranteed shipping lol.


they screwed me. cause i didnt guarantee. said on my next order they would give me some freebies. too bad it never came. im stiill waitin on 2 orders. the only beans i got recently were from the fairy not the tude


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

gotta love the fairy.


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 12, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah about the tahoe swerve himself said the best headstash strains are athoe og and raskals og with cvk not far behind the biggest yeilders are ogeisel and cvk


word. but they always sold the fuck out bruh. give us that full smoke/yield report on ya tahoe when she done


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> word. but they always sold the fuck out bruh. give us that full smoke/yield report on ya tahoe when she done


 nAH they got tahoe,sour og,chem valley kush.ogeisel,deadhead,chem 4 og,chem 3 og..I got a email from jodie saying they dont have a soild date on when the rest would be in stock but they said real soon


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> they screwed me. cause i didnt guarantee. said on my next order they would give me some freebies. too bad it never came. im stiill waitin on 2 orders. the only beans i got recently were from the fairy not the tude


what did you order?
They didnt give you your order or the freebies?
I know when i order and they mess up i just order 1 seed from pick n mix and they add whatever was missing plus extra ufos..Im sure they will fix it easy


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2011)

The G Fairy runs the best seedbank in the World!!! imho, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

true dat!!!

hey wyteberry, fancy sharing the date? i really fancy a couple of those strain jut to see if its worth the hype. ive been after real east coast sour D for time


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> true dat!!!
> 
> hey wyteberry, fancy sharing the date? i really fancy a couple of those strain jut to see if its worth the hype. ive been after real east coast sour D for time


i had the cut. lost it on the train. i know whoever found it was like wtf?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

damn !? lost on a train?!!? someone lucked out


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 13, 2011)

im sure they wouldnt have even known what to do wit it. i was pizzed tho. but its like 10-11 weeks my boy told me. he didnt like it but i thought it was potent as hell. so he gave me the last cut. but its like cheese out there im kinda tired of it


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> true dat!!!
> 
> hey wyteberry, fancy sharing the date? i really fancy a couple of those strain jut to see if its worth the hype. ive been after real east coast sour D for time


Ill let you know when i get an exact date on the strains if thats what you are asking..



shishkaboy said:


> i had the cut. lost it on the train. i know whoever found it was like wtf?


How you go and do that



shishkaboy said:


> im sure they wouldnt have even known what to do wit it. i was pizzed tho. but its like 10-11 weeks my boy told me. he didnt like it but i thought it was potent as hell. so he gave me the last cut. but its like cheese out there im kinda tired of it


You are right about that you can get sour everywhere out here some more potent then others..But its always good to keep it in the stash


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

kool man yeah im jut wondering when theyll have stock i dont want to miss out n wait again

im just interested in tasting it all!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool man yeah im jut wondering when theyll have stock i dont want to miss out n wait again
> 
> im just interested in tasting it all!!


Alright cool i will def let you know


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2011)

DST said:


> The G Fairy runs the best seedbank in the World!!! imho, lol.


 i concur.


shishkaboy said:


> i had the cut. lost it on the train. i know whoever found it was like wtf?


damn, wish it was me yo!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2011)

the babies doubled in size overnight. i watered them yesterday w/ hygrozyme.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 13, 2011)

coming along nicely...Cant wait to start that stage again..


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 13, 2011)

lookin good man


----------



## DST (Jan 13, 2011)

chuffing along T....

new additions in the middle? they look a bit behind the others. Sorry, you probably mentioned it before.


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 13, 2011)

i smoked some sharksbreath last night was worth they hype. had me couched, all 3 of us off 2 bowls. i mean couched. we were shocked.. although we'd also been dry for 3 days.. but it impressed me anyways.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> coming along nicely...Cant wait to start that stage again..


im so reay, but i really cant wait til i can veg something out and get em under the light.



pitbudz87 said:


> lookin good man


thx pit!



DST said:


> chuffing along T....
> 
> new additions in the middle? they look a bit behind the others. Sorry, you probably mentioned it before.


in the middle are
Push, DOG, Motavation, and Warlock.



convict156326 said:


> i smoked some sharksbreath last night was worth they hype. had me couched, all 3 of us off 2 bowls. i mean couched. we were shocked.. although we'd also been dry for 3 days.. but it impressed me anyways.


Lol, are u in the right place? if you are, welcome to my journal.


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 13, 2011)

i could have sworn you were growing that strain, after lookin back yeah its one of your freebies, i just had to post in order to subscribe. good luck


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2011)

lol, ok .. yea.. i lost that seed. n i dont really know where. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

l;ooking grand tryna man, whats the scoop on this *hygrozyme stuff you rate it? 
*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2011)

smart pots came in, heres some pics incase u were wonderin about em.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> l;ooking grand tryna man, whats the scoop on this *hygrozyme stuff you rate it?
> *


i give hygrozyme a 10. i notice the difference it made instantly when i started using two years. i have never used any of the other Zymes but i kno this one works. it wasnt one of the u have to pay attention to notice changes, i just walked in my room and i was like "dayummmmm" so yea i give it a 10


----------



## Copycat (Jan 13, 2011)

subscribed... Do you run your light 12on 12 off from the very beginning?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2011)

Copycat said:


> subscribed... Do you run your light 12on 12 off from the very beginning?


currently i am just to get back started, but i will be egging something very soon under my 400.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

kool i was looking at upping my micro game i just use cannazyme to break down the dead roots n thats bout it. smartpots are sweet, have you seen the airpots?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2011)

i have seen airpots thats what made want to try the smart ones. cannazyme and hygrozyme may be close to the same because i think thats what hygrozyme does too.


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 13, 2011)

you gon reuse your smart pots? I kind of think I am, some people say don't but i'ma just clean them etc.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2011)

i seen a few re-use em, imma just thro it in da wash n use it again. lol, i aint got money to wast right now. but if i like em then imma cop enough to do a tent full.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i seen a few re-use em, imma just thro it in da wash n use it again. lol, i aint got money to wast right now. but if i like em then imma cop enough to do a tent full.


Are you handy with a sewing machine, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 14, 2011)

i saw the ones you made, and really the fabric of these pots are like felt. so i could probably do it just like you did.
and your results are poart of why i am trying them out.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 14, 2011)

I cant wait until i harvest. so i can really smoke myself into a coma. i hate this stuff.
Schwag


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 14, 2011)

that first ones not too bad. ive found keepers in worse.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 14, 2011)

imusin smart pots for the first time i like em -just dont move around to much and -- i had touse safty pins to lst --i heard when done turn inside out pick all roots shit off put in wash not dryer --i saw some store bags right after the big no plastic thingy that was just likem but wit handles --im useing 3 gals and they hold about as much soil as my 5 gal plastic --you use a drip saucer under yours -i do but had concerns of siting in water so i cut back a little


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2011)

hey man tha looks pretty good for regs, round here thats pretty primo


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 15, 2011)

if you grow those regs well, no one will know they are "regs" thats ust a label bro. ive chosen "regs" over northern lights and other known strains. it doesnt matter the name. when i was growing outdoors, i had a plant got around 4 oz off it, i showed a friend the psychological difference a name had. i "named" 2 oz "dragon piss" and just called the other 2 oz some stuff i grew randomly. i sold em @ 25 an 8th, and the regs @ 50 an eigth. sold every bag of the dragonpiss before anyone bought the first bag of regs for half price! same plant. but they think since it has a name it must be better.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2011)

very true man. 

these days people dont even ask what it is, well the odd _cannasseur _but usually only once theyve enjoyed the smoke and want it again lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> that first ones not too bad. ive found keepers in worse.


yea, the first one was considered mid-grade. it was ok, nothin special.


Dwezelitsame said:


> imusin smart pots for the first time i like em -just dont move around to much and -- i had touse safty pins to lst --i heard when done turn inside out pick all roots shit off put in wash not dryer --i saw some store bags right after the big no plastic thingy that was just likem but wit handles --im useing 3 gals and they hold about as much soil as my 5 gal plastic --you use a drip saucer under yours -i do but had concerns of siting in water so i cut back a little


 thx for the info, i was thinkin of a way to lst but i didn't was to tear up the pots and a safety pen sounds good. i was gonna use a garden stake and tie branches to it.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey man tha looks pretty good for regs, round here thats pretty primo


 thats weird, i figured u guys would have wayyy better regs. but this stuff is the stuff that goes for 35.00 USD a 1/4. 


convict156326 said:


> if you grow those regs well, no one will know they are "regs" thats ust a label bro. ive chosen "regs" over northern lights and other known strains. it doesnt matter the name. when i was growing outdoors, i had a plant got around 4 oz off it, i showed a friend the psychological difference a name had. i "named" 2 oz "dragon piss" and just called the other 2 oz some stuff i grew randomly. i sold em @ 25 an 8th, and the regs @ 50 an eigth. sold every bag of the dragonpiss before anyone bought the first bag of regs for half price! same plant. but they think since it has a name it must be better.


 Yea, a name means alot nowadays. I try not to fall into the hype but usually do! I havn't grown seeds ive found in regs since my first plant, an it was fire for what it came from.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thats weird, i figured u guys would have wayyy better regs. but this stuff is the stuff that goes for 35.00 USD a 1/4.


ahhh man 35 for 7 grams what the fuck.I would be mad if i had to pay that much.When i was selling i didnt even sell it for that much 20 for 7 grams 25 the most.I thought my city was expensive.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2011)

guys you should see what goes round the uk, its some strain the vietnamese and chinese have been doing for years, doesnt smell like skunk hardly. its pretty low strength and goes for on average £140-160 sometimes more  good homegrown goes for stupid money these days £280 ive heard.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> ahhh man 35 for 7 grams what the fuck.I would be mad if i had to pay that much.When i was selling i didnt even sell it for that much 20 for 7 grams 25 the most.I thought my city was expensive.....


i thought yall would be more expensive shit, i thought 35 a quarter was the lowest it got now, i used to get it 25 a quarter back in like 01, 02.. but not now


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i thought yall would be more expensive shit, i thought 35 a quarter was the lowest it got now, i used to get it 25 a quarter back in like 01, 02.. but not now


Thats what i thought..I thought we were the expensive ones seems not. 20 for 7 grams a quarter pound for like 280..The shiot with no seeds 350-400 a oz...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> guys you should see what goes round the uk, its some strain the vietnamese and chinese have been doing for years, doesnt smell like skunk hardly. its pretty low strength and goes for on average £140-160 sometimes more  good homegrown goes for stupid money these days £280 ive heard.


140.00 GBP	=222.152 USD, so that would be the price for our top shelf, like if i were to sell mine i would sell it up to 450 an oz (225-475 USD).


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Thats what i thought..I thought we were the expensive ones seems not. 20 for 7 grams a quarter pound for like 280..The shiot with no seeds 350-400 a oz...


 yall must not get the mexi shit, yall must get canadian weed. we get our from mexi the lbs start out at 200 in tx and end up bein 1050 at the lowest here. i got a loc that was in the army and got discharged n stuck in el paso keep wantin me to come get some.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 15, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yall must not get the mexi shit, yall must get canadian weed. we get our from mexi the lbs start out at 200 in tx and end up bein 1050 at the lowest here.


nah we get the mexi shit as well.That shit comes lower than that..You can a whole plate for 600-800 of the mexi but it will be brown and with seeds all over..800-1000 for some decent greens..This is a money state right here we never sleep..Ny the city that never sleeps we got it all...


----------



## Ditto4 (Jan 15, 2011)

So you were flowering strait from the small clones the end looks good what did the yyeild do.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2011)

450$ is roughly £283 so i guess its pretty even lmao


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 15, 2011)

we call it lob(ok mids) around here. $100 an oz. 25-35 a Vick. the primo can go anywhere from 350-500+ esp if its a strain them rappers be naming. Like GDP could most def go for 550 an onion. I wouldnt pay that price but it could most def. slide around here, since people will make their paper back.

edit; I personally dont even know the mexi brick dirt prices though.


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 15, 2011)

many places ive lived was standard 25-30 an 8th, for regs. 50 for chron, which was generally just well grown indoor. 3.5 grams.
frickin highway robbery.
thats why im breaking the supply and demand. now i have my OWN supply. for MY demand.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> we call it lob(ok mids) around here. $100 an oz. 25-35 a Vick. the primo can go anywhere from 350-500+ esp if its a strain them rappers be naming. Like GDP could most def go for 550 an onion. I wouldnt pay that price but it could most def. slide around here, since people will make their paper back.
> 
> edit; I personally dont even know the mexi brick dirt prices though.


[email protected] going for 500 an oz...... thats nutty


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> [email protected] going for 500 an oz...... thats nutty


thats how they do, not everyone can get their hands on the official cured properly grown shit. so people take advantage. 25-30 a blunt smh.


----------



## pitbudz87 (Jan 15, 2011)

no lie there mane its called gettin it how ya live


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> [email protected] going for 500 an oz...... thats nutty


People out here tend to avoid any of the purple strains, they are the first to be on special for like $150 an oz


----------



## SL2 (Jan 15, 2011)

Whats kickin Mane

You will like the smart pots bro, my plants do. Im starting a second grow on some. After harvest, letem dry out, shake of all the dried root crap, turnem inside out, put a little chlorox in the water gentle cycle and your ready for the next round. Mine stayed together fine...The root pots have shity stichin but they are half the price. 

Thats why I grow my own, $50 for 8th of rag...I know peep that gets $80 and 8th for cured dank in hotlanta and S florida...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

im speechless sl2, 80 dollars an 8th thats the highest ive heard so far anywhere, the dam is cheaper.!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2011)

they seem to be doing pretty good, im just ready for them to flower, how long does it usually take 12/12 from seed to start showing sex? i'm germin some more seeds i think i germed 10 Powerkush(Afghani x Skunk #1) an 10 more Og Kush x Lemon chem f2's. just incase my seeds take to long, some will go in veg some will go str8 to flower.

1/9/11






1/16/11


----------



## mane2008 (Jan 16, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> they seem to be doing pretty good, im just ready for them to flower, how long does it usually take 12/12 from seed to start showing sex? i'm germin some more seeds i think i germed 10 Powerkush(Afghani x Skunk #1) an 10 more Og Kush x Lemon chem f2's. just incase my seeds take to long, some will go in veg some will go str8 to flower.


sounds like a plan


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2011)

Plan changed, i guess ill just flower all 20 of em maybe even in the cups. but i may save a few for the perpetual.


> Class: First-Class Mail International
> Service(s): International Letter
> Status: Processed through Sort Facility
> 
> Your item was processed through and left our JAMAICA, NY 11430 facility on January 15, 2011 at 10:53 pm. The item is currently in transit to the destination. Information, if available, is updated periodically throughout the day. Please check again later.


so they on they way here now, past customs atleast.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

sweet jamaican beans on route! most plants will show you at about a week to 10 days ish but thats not hard n fast


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2011)

lol. jamaica queens. and thx i hope they sho soon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

haahahah classic. you heard of a rapper by the name of action bronson from queens? guys dope.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2011)

yea ive heard of em before, but not much. i gotta google him to see whats up. love good music.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

hes got a new mixtape out 'bon appetit bitch' blike ghostface amnd reakwon rolled into one fat white ginger guy. and shit can that guy cook! youtube action in the kitchen!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2011)

Lol, im checkin it out now.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 16, 2011)

*T* yo you fukn wit me now movn them all around an shit -like da 3 card monty an shit den i gotta pick one out the lineup -LOL


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hes got a new mixtape out 'bon appetit bitch' blike ghostface amnd reakwon rolled into one fat white ginger guy. and shit can that guy cook! youtube action in the kitchen!


hahahahahaha yall english chaps j down to the wu tang clan??? thats funny and cool has hell..... handle ya biddness ali g!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> *T* yo you fukn wit me now movn them all around an shit -like da 3 card monty an shit den i gotta pick one out the lineup -LOL


lol, it doesnt to much matter, they are like 75% labeled wrong so i dont kno who's who either.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

hahaha word man, i saw wutang a couple of years back in manchester cypress hill last year in glasgow, been into hip hop/rap for years man. 

us brits know rap yo!

[youtube]6t28COxEp2k?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


----------



## theexpress (Jan 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha word man, i saw wutang a couple of years back in manchester cypress hill last year in glasgow, been into hip hop/rap for years man.
> 
> us brits know rap yo!
> 
> [youtube]6t28COxEp2k?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]


hahahahahaahha the gentleman rhymer huh? that shit go hard son.... i can pull a drive bi to that... lol he had some nice footwork too hahahahaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2011)

this is the only uk rap i ever heard..
[video=youtube;9g1KuSiAVA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9g1KuSiAVA8[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2011)

Even Snoop is jumping on that ish now.

[video=youtube;8g_zwg_lT3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8g_zwg_lT3k[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

i cant tell if its meant to be serious or not !?!?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2011)

lol, yea snoops a fool.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

that tinie tempah track gets going agout 3:30 rest is iiiiiiiiiiiish

[youtube]QjGn0tf80U4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]
[youtube]sJkcLcaRjNk?fs=1&amp;hl=en_GB"[/youtube]

this is uk rap today guys. enough jackin sorry tryna bro, are you even into hip hop?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i cant tell if its meant to be serious or not !?!?


They performed it together at a show in the UK. I agree that the last breakdown in the song is dope.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that tinie tempah track gets going agout 3:30 rest is iiiiiiiiiiiish
> 
> 
> this is uk rap today guys. enough jackin sorry tryna bro, are you even into hip hop?


 I am hip hop!


billcollector99 said:


> They performed it together at a show in the UK. I agree that the last breakdown in the song is dope.


yea, the breakdown was nice. 


now im just waitin fpr seeds to pop up at my door.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I am hip hop!
> 
> 
> yea, the breakdown was nice.
> ...


any minute now...Im about to place a order with sannies and single seed centre get some more strains added to the arsenal


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2011)

don't you have to pay cash at sannies? are u using worldwide marijuana seeds? or single seed centre.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> don't you have to pay cash at sannies? are u using worldwide marijuana seeds? or single seed centre.


nah sannies is back to taking credit/debit cards and i was going with single seed centre pick up a couple of singles...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2011)

might have to hit sannies up next time then, thx fo the info. im goin back to bed til the mail gets here.


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2011)

I saw hijack in glasgow, 91 i think....
[youtube]SGoV1q3Ls6Q[/youtube]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I am hip hop!


fuck yeah!! 

Hijack eh D, going back some. still kool


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2011)

DST said:


> I saw hijack in glasgow, 91 i think....
> [youtube]SGoV1q3Ls6Q[/youtube]


lol, maybe because i was 5..but i dont remember hijack lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2011)

all 10 of the PUSH seeds popped. i potted 7 and gotta get cups for the rest them and the other seeds.
(Afghan x Skunk#1) x (OG Kush x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D)
powerkush is the mom lush is the pops.





[/IMG]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2011)

someone once said if u can see the floor your not doing it right, dont remember who. but thats what im going for!


----------



## genuity (Jan 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> someone once said if u can see the floor your not doing it right, dont remember who. but thats what im going for!


lookin good t,fill that tent to the brim...lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> someone once said if u can see the floor your not doing it right, dont remember who. but thats what im going for!



hahahah that my friend was me! probably others too but meh.

*(Afghan x Skunk#1) x (OG Kush x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D) is going to be some sweet skunk fuelly oldskool *


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2011)

i was gonna say, Mr Don is guilty as charged for that one...hehe.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah that my friend was me! probably others too but meh.
> 
> *(Afghan x Skunk#1) x (OG Kush x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D) is going to be some sweet skunk fuelly oldskool *


lol, i think it was you.. im followin ya words.. u gotta teach me HST next

the mother is dominant in the one time i grew it before, i hope i get alotta phenos tho.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

DST said:


> i was gonna say, Mr Don is guilty as charged for that one...hehe.


lol, you dont leave much space on the floor, lol or walls for that matter.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2011)

hhaha HST is simple, 

inebriate self 
apply stumbling, random pinching and bending to girls.
then fuck about with your plants!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hhaha HST is simple,
> 
> inebriate self
> apply stumbling, random pinching and bending to girls.
> then fuck about with your plants!!


 lol, sounds like a plan.. i got some vodka so i may try it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

still waitin for the mail, i forgot yesterday was MLK day
edit: no seeds 2day


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> still waitin for the mail, i forgot yesterday was MLK day
> edit: no seeds 2day


You should have them tomorrow def this week..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

Hope so..

heres todays pic.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2011)

Them girls are growing fast


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 18, 2011)

yea, they gettin up there.. did u know attitude sells bc bud depot seeds?
and have u checked these guys out.. http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/riot-seeds-feminized/cat_278.html ??


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, they gettin up there.. did u know attitude sells bc bud depot seeds?
> and have u checked these guys out.. http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/riot-seeds-feminized/cat_278.html ??


yeah they are too rich for my blood.Sounds like they got some good strains tho.But im done paying that much..
One guy you should look into is alphakronik..He got the snowdawg bx2 coming to attitude along with a couple others and that man is serious and dedicated about the breeding game.
He was about to dump a whole 2 year project because he didnt have the right male..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 18, 2011)

riot seeds has a strain chocolate og kush..which is chocolate rain and riot og ...Mind you sannies sell chocolate rain for 29.99..You gotta be fucking kidden me..lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

aye seems to run in cycles doesnt it, when i began it was ELite genetics the Subcool now it looks like Cali connection. I treat myself to the odd bean when something takes my fancy unless its stupid money. i was looking at getting a load of the cali connection stuff when i noticed picknmixseeds have BC bud depot gear in. was thinking the purps and bluberry. but stopped myself ive got 15 strains running at the moment its getting crazy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> riot seeds has a strain chocolate og kush..which is chocolate rain and riot og ...Mind you sannies sell chocolate rain for 29.99..You gotta be fucking kidden me..lmao


 Yea, they prices are outrageous... but they look to ber nice strains. hey gon hae to pricedrop if they want customers, so imma wait.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye seems to run in cycles doesnt it, when i began it was ELite genetics the Subcool now it looks like Cali connection. I treat myself to the odd bean when something takes my fancy unless its stupid money. i was looking at getting a load of the cali connection stuff when i noticed picknmixseeds have BC bud depot gear in. was thinking the purps and bluberry. but stopped myself ive got 15 strains running at the moment its getting crazy


i ordered from elite when he was around, i ordered the flav from tga a while back. i have cali connection here today, i like to test the hype if it aint over priced, i paid 80 for 13 seeds from elite, and i thought that was way too expensive.. atleast it aint like doggies nuts. and lol, im gonna end up bein a strain whore soon.. i feel it, right after i order my roor n my raw rolls.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

woah, made of money are ya!?>!?! ordering a roor? which one, id love a good piece of glass but for the amount i smoke its not worth it.

im a strain whore too hahaha 15 at present but im cutting down to 4


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

lol, i wish i was made of money, the roor i want is only 100usd from everyonedoesit. com , it would save me money in the long run since i smoke blunts and they cost a dollar everytime i roll one, i figure after i smoke a hundred times its paid itself off, i quit blunts at the start of the new year, i been smokin joints outta raw kingsize papers so imma get the raw 3 metre roll for rolling purposes and a roor for bonging. i think its a roor 250 blue that i want. maybe an ehle but i will see when that time comes.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

and i have smoked 40 blunt size joints this year, lol my pack just ran out.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

just found pics of my first grow, grown outside on my front porch on a busy street, boy was i fuckin dumb. i found riu, started bringin in it for 12/12. glad i learned all i know now.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

yeah its deffo a wise move economically. you get more bang for your buck hitting the bong. I got an ehle a while back its jut a baby one really but i dont need huge rips to cater me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

hahah jut snuck that in there while i was postin haha

nice looking nugs man, good trim job too


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

lol, please believe.. i do not trim that good anymore lol. i still remember thos buds smelling like grapefruit, it was a bagseed.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah its deffo a wise move economically. you get more bang for your buck hitting the bong. I got an ehle a while back its jut a baby one really but i dont need huge rips to cater me.


i dont need huge rips either, just somethin to pack some bud in, hit a few times n be happy,hungry,sleepy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

Amen to that man!


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 19, 2011)

i read somewhere, a norml site i think that said the water in the bongs not only filter out tars, but also like 8 % of the thc in the smoke? since then i started using my bong as a steamroller. i put ice in it also, but stopped using water.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 19, 2011)

*Con *that is prolly why you need such a big hit wit the bong 

*T *funny when we start out triming perfect then in a couple years who cares anymore just want to get wasted not win prizes for shots
ever think of makin yo own boong 







pick yo bottle drillout order parts
this bottle must be made for this use


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

i am holdin on to two grey goose bottles that i wanna do it on. since its my drink of choice. what kinda drill though?
and that is a nice bong, u should think bout sellin em on etsy.com. i see all kinds of stuff.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> i read somewhere, a norml site i think that said the water in the bongs not only filter out tars, but also like 8 % of the thc in the smoke? since then i started using my bong as a steamroller. i put ice in it also, but stopped using water.


i was just watchig something that said the same. and i saw it in hightimes years ago, i dont kno about test.. but in a bong the way the high hits you is so different it dont matter to me.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

put the OG Kush x Lemon Chem f2's in their own cups, imma have a lil army.


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2011)

hell yea u r....looking good tho,the floor will be gone in no time...


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 19, 2011)

genuity said:


> hell yea u r....looking good tho,the floor will be gone in no time...


 hell yeah soon enough


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

thx u guys, i forgot to mention all the seeds have popped, this was not meant to be perpetual, so im trying not to add more.. ill be fire'n up the 400 soon enough.


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx u guys, i forgot to mention all the seeds have popped, this was not meant to be perpetual, so im trying not to add more.. ill be fire'n up the 400 soon enough.


tryin not to add more...lol not so easy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

it really isnt.. but maybe my seeds are in my mailbox right now n i can start on the closet setup. lol. now i just need to get up n go check the mail.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

Lol, no seeds wtf! i guess ground from ny should take 3 days..


----------



## genuity (Jan 19, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, no seeds wtf! i guess ground from ny should take 3 days..


lol..the seed limbo...sounds like u already got plans for them.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

lol yea, i just really wanna get something up n veggin so i can get a mom going.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 19, 2011)

can use any glass and tile bit but the best one is a diamond tip made like a letter O wit a hole in the middle put a little water on it and start to drill wit bit on angel till it bites in then square it up when hole gets almot through lighten up on pressure -nutin to it get yo rubber gasket -and parts on line redy to load

the pic i through up was befor i found my down stem 

i just noticed all the plants you startin up you gona have room for all them or gona do some weding out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

thats a whole load of plants for a not perpetual man, under a 600 thats still a lot, pheno hunting is space swallowing affair!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

yes it is, swallowing space hat is. they may very well just stay in the cup until finished lol. i should have the space worse come to worse ill put em under the 400


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

kool man, im confused have you got a 400 aswell? whats in the tent at the minute?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

my 600 is in the tent, i was runnin a 400 this is my go with the 6er. so now i have a 400 closet/600 tent grow. but i havnt had to use the 400 yet this round.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

ahahah shit well ignore my previous comments bro let rip youve got plenty light. space be damned


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 19, 2011)

Lol, yea, ill be aiight.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2011)

Usps says my beans just left the post office in my area..cant wait.


----------



## genuity (Jan 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Usps says my beans just left the post office in my area..cant wait.


hell yea.......im waiting for the post man to come pick some beans up......lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2011)

Lol, after i make some more beans i'm gon hire the rastafairy to make a few runs for me.


----------



## Fredtrick Blunt (Jan 20, 2011)

Just want to say thanks T. 

Big ups and + rep for the stupidly long journal... I got 15 pages into it and realized I'd been lost in time and space for too long. It's damn near a weed novel. I'll sit down with a big glass of wine and a pack of herb, and catch up on the 110 pages left when I get the chance. Hope my journal come out like this one day. 

Good comment u made a long ways back... "u learned it all from RIU"... seems to be the place to be for the herbaculturalist... 

Peace n props. 

Tricky B


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2011)

[email protected] herbaculturalist.. thx man, and stay around good to have people from all over. and i did learn it all from riu, and i am still learning to this day, im still a noob in my eyes.


----------



## Fredtrick Blunt (Jan 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> [email protected] herbaculturalist.. thx man, and stay around good to have people from all over. and i did learn it all from riu, and i am still learning to this day, im still a noob in my eyes.


I'm gonna be a noob til the day I die. Figure God gave us the herb, so one day he'll teach us in heaven how to perfect it. But until that day, we sure can give it our best shot.

Tricky B


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2011)

+rep, i hear ya bro. do you kno the laws n such on weed in your part of africa?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2011)

fuckin finally, i had no idead cheesquake was a reg seed, oh well..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2011)

i am a believer in germing seeds right into the soil now, i have been having like a 100% germ rate like this, this is now my method. when i used to get seeds i always used to wonder how i would germ my seeds. i was scared i would drown em by soaking, or that my lazy ass might leave em on the paper towel on a plate til it dries. the paper towel in a bag works great, but i never haev paper towels lol.

Edit: these are planned parents as far as im concerned, only one of em is fem. so im hoping sour og, cheesequake, and narkush are fem. i wont mind males at all. i actually need one but i would really like some mother plants. and yes the cups are temp, i had to walk to the store n by the cups 15cent per empty cup lol.


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 20, 2011)

nice, veeery nice


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2011)

booom this is going to be a full op soon man, nice bean choices !


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

thx yall, yea hopefully in a few months i should have a full veg cab n two flower areas.. i think im on my way.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 21, 2011)

Goodluck on getting some good mothers..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Goodluck on getting some good mothers..


Lol, worst case scenario would be a cheesquake male and a sour og male. but then again that could be a best case scenario.. the hindu kush is a ten pack so i kno ill find a male if i dont get one the other way .


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 21, 2011)

man you been busy got lots of shit goin on -finally growin into sumtin to look at 

lookin for momys hugh good time hunting to you

im sitin here lookin at pics tryn to pix out relations 

*whats yo best cross so far *

you dont wast no time gettin them seeds into dirt mailman comes at 1:00 in dirt by 2 :00 lol


im looking up information on seeds csnt find nutin on my 2 dna sour kush -you grew them out before -can you point me towards info on them loked at dna saw nada 

1luv


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

Thx man, i never got to smoke a fully mature WW cross because of the premature chop issue last time. but the power kush cross was fire. we'll see this time though.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i am a believer in germing seeds right into the soil now, i have been having like a 100% germ rate like this, this is now my method. when i used to get seeds i always used to wonder how i would germ my seeds. i was scared i would drown em by soaking, or that my lazy ass might leave em on the paper towel on a plate til it dries. the paper towel in a bag works great, but i never haev paper towels lol.
> 
> Edit: these are planned parents as far as im concerned, only one of em is fem. so im hoping sour og, cheesequake, and narkush are fem. i wont mind males at all. i actually need one but i would really like some mother plants. and yes the cups are temp, i had to walk to the store n by the cups 15cent per empty cup lol.


 
i germ in paper towl and ziplock untill the taproot shows....100%germ rate like this


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

Never tried the cup in the ziploc? jp

i used to do it like that, but i dont keep paper towels around the house like that, and i been gettin a nice germ rate this way.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 21, 2011)

i never felt good throwin them in dirt like that but some do it like that and bottm line is whatever works for you 

talk to me about sour kush by dna cant find any input on them yet


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

Had to murder to males today, im not keeping any of the males out of the gallon pots because they are all mislabeled. 











So i added two more seeds, Kannabia Seeds Smile, and Power Skunk. which were my freebies.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i never felt good throwin them in dirt like that but some do it like that and bottm line is whatever works for you
> 
> talk to me about sour kush by dna cant find any input on them yet


If you mean the sourkush and not the headband.. the sourkush reeks of fish oil, well atleast mine did and a few others on here. my bids were not rock hard and it had an orangish tinge to it with orange pistils when its close to finishing, it was frosty as hell but i kept getting deficiences even from the clones. but overall i remember the smell and the flavor being crazy funky. i even smoked someone else's sourkush and could tell by the flaor they aint make up the name, cuz it waas the same is mine.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 21, 2011)

K thanks are those two boys the same guy that middle pic is some good photography what plant is that -looks good healthy he is a contender -im lovin that color 

i used to think the purple stripes on stem was sum kind of difency but seems to be standers in lots of genetics -i dont know why and im getting more curious about it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes those a pics of just 1 male. Yea, i always wondered.. but i too have seen purple stems referring to phenos. i killed them though. 

so now im running in flower.
WW x (OGK x Lemon Chem)
Power Kush x (OGK x Lemon Chem)
DOG
MotaVation 
Warlock
Smile
Power Skunk


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 21, 2011)

sounds good like amix of varietys and flavors i ant up wit smile whats that all about 

one day im gona do a multy strain grow -maybe


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

smile is offered by Kannabia seeds, it was a freebie..
and, variety is the spice of life.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 22, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> sounds good like amix of varietys and flavors i ant up wit smile whats that all about
> 
> one day im gona do a multy strain grow -maybe


i have my smile freebie in flower now. still kinda young tho like 3 weeks in flower. smells sweet.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 22, 2011)

does it look like its gonna be a nice yield?


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 22, 2011)

looking good im subbed


----------



## Dropastone (Jan 22, 2011)

A little late to the show but I'll follow along.


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2011)

i'll get back to you in a few weeks lad, lol.....with a 600 you know it's going to be a good yield bru!!


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> does it look like its gonna be a nice yield?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 23, 2011)

Dropastone said:


> A little late to the show but I'll follow along.


 Your just in time man.


DST said:


> i'll get back to you in a few weeks lad, lol.....with a 600 you know it's going to be a good yield bru!!


Lol, i sure hope so. i pulled my 3rd male yesterday and i hope that was all for the gallon pots, i planted another hindu kush in place of it. 
with the males showing now i think the females should lemme know somethin in a few days. my cheesequake and bubblegum kush have popped. and D have u eer been to bulldog cafe ? they are the breeders of the bubblegum kush. i gota check on the sour og and the hindu kush in a little bit.


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2011)

The Bulldog, yup, I have been to all the Bulldogs at some point, lol but not a regular. I heard that recently the Bulldog have stepped up their game and got a good menu back and some good strains as well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2011)

well hopefully this one is better than green houses bubba kush because that was my other option(they were both bubblegumxkush), but i always choose the underdog.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 24, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> well hopefully this one is better than green houses bubba kush because that was my other option(they were both bubblegumxkush), but i always choose the underdog.


lets see because of right now ghs bk is pretty damn good..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2011)

yea, i been see'n em.. but for some reason wanted to try this, it just lookedso da indica dom in the pic on attitude. it doesnt look too frosty but it was a crappy pic. we'll see in the weeks to come. my sour og still aint pop but either did a narkush. patiently waiting.


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 24, 2011)

them r sum nice fuckn freebies yo


----------



## SL2 (Jan 24, 2011)

You got some nice gear going Tryna! I agree wih DST 600s kick ass...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 25, 2011)

males always first to show except wit dogs females mature first 

but back on point here i hope yo other seeds pop especially the sour i dont know the other personally


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 25, 2011)

Lol, what the hell is this growing in my pot?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 25, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> them r sum nice fuckn freebies yo


 iv'e never heard of em, hopefully they do me good.


SL2 said:


> You got some nice gear going Tryna! I agree wih DST 600s kick ass...


i agree too, i cant wat til flower then i know i will see the dofference.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 25, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> them r sum nice fuckn freebies yo





Dwezelitsame said:


> males always first to show except wit dogs females mature first
> 
> but back on point here i hope yo other seeds pop especially the sour i dont know the other personally


it still didnt pop, im not worried tho, i can always order another one.


----------



## genuity (Jan 25, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, what the hell is this growing in my pot?


hmmmmm???..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 25, 2011)

looks like a pea or a bean of some sort? i think imma let it gro.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, what the hell is this growing in my pot?


damn kid your soil looks air the fuck ated!!!! should grow quick and healthy... lotsa perlite there

and has i only grow weed and no other plants i donno wtf that shit is chally


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 25, 2011)

yea, i added 8 quarts of perlite to my soil, only problem is perlite has no support for big buds when they dry.


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2011)

Mother nature has made it into your room. Pray that it is a siamese weed twin....lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

yeah, looks like a pea to me lol could be a weed been with half its husk on maybe??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol, it was way bigger than an mj seed, the stalk from the seed was thick, i pulled it out the soil n lost it lol, i think it was a pea from a bag of peas i had back there when i had my mice, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> so apparently i have some seeds in my powerkush cross, a lot of em. i'm not sure how the hell this happened but i'm not too happy about it, i'm thinking that it got pollinated by my male DOG that i had in the tent early on around the time the pk cros was a week old, because the seeds are fat and ripe. so i figured if it was a hermie issue a. i would have seen some male flowers because there is so many seeds in this plant. and b. the seeds are fully ripe, i figure if it hermied the seeds wouldn't be as mature idk tho. i dont even know if i should keep em??


Lol, so now i found out from reading back that the powerkush x ogk x llogk x lemon chem may be powerkush x dog(hb x og)
i guess ill find out in flower.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

thats a mouthful tryna hahaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

Lol, i know, if i decide to keep em after this ill change it.
i think they about to start flowering, the nodes are starting to get tight. if they are i should kno tomorrow morning.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

Fairy flew by and delivered a gift!


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 26, 2011)

sweet gift


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> sweet gift


thx man, im stoked bout these. but im doing research cant find anything on any of em except that the floater is jack the ripper x jacks cleaner blueberry


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

tent today


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 26, 2011)

tents looking real good. will fill right up in a couple weeks


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

i think the older girls are jumping into flower, im pretty sure i see preflowers on them, the rest are un determined, some are fem seeds though.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 26, 2011)

id keep them in veg for a couple more weeks. but thats me. i like mine to get some size and get bushy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

Normally i would, but this part of the grow is 12/12 from seed, in veg im vegging my mothers out for my perpetual under my other light. as well as supply clones for the next 600 watt grow.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 26, 2011)

aw ok i see now. i must of missed the 12/12 from seed part. i was thinking about trying that next grow. now i get to see how thats works first


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

yea, i needed to rush this grow so i could get everything back set-up n growing. soon i a will have a full veg and a perpetual soon.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 26, 2011)

nice. thats my plan to have a perpetual grow going by next year.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

why wait until next year ?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Fairy flew by and delivered a gift!


Glad to see some people spread love unlike others...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

Hopefully i get a good male out of something so i can spread some love back..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 26, 2011)

what is cherry cheese genetic line up?
livers?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

i dont know much of anything about either one, from what i have gathered so far is that Livers(blues) is a skunk#1 cut(like exodus cheese) and, and i have no idea about Cherry Cheese i cant find a thing on it.. i saw that TGA Floater was a Ltd edition seed he dropped or something close to that. i'd like some info though.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> why wait until next year ?


i only have one 400 watt mh right now. still working on saving the money to get a 6" inline fan/filter combo. i'm thinking about buying a couple warehouse 400watt mh i can get them for $25 each on craigslist.com.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

i did a perpetual under my 400 mh/hps, i dont know about warehouse mh's im not sure if the spectrum is correct for mj.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 26, 2011)

they just regular mag ballast, but built a little better my guess. im using a 400 watt mh bulb from lowe's and it's working great.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 26, 2011)

oh ok, im goin to get myself some eye hortilux bulbs for my tent as soon as i get the cream for em.


----------



## redrum83420 (Jan 26, 2011)

how much are those bulbs?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 27, 2011)

*red* eye hortilux not the cheapest but i think its the best for hps --an for mh i like the philips cmh 

*T *those tga's are gifts - seeds popoin on next to last page lookin good an the plant they popin from looks so frosty -



the nursery doin fine


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2011)

Thx rich, they are confirmed fems now. the 4 older ones that is.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

did that sour og pop?
Mine is up in a rapid rooter..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2011)

nope, n i looked for it.. i just put a cherry cheese in its cup, if it pops up ill know. if not ill probably order corleone kush n mk ultra.


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 27, 2011)

Here atlast mate! Got some good thing's happening friend!

jambo;>)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2011)

welcome jambo buddy, yea sill feels like im just gettin started. fems today so flowering on the first 3 soon. and out of the next 4 two are fem seeds, dog should be female and for some reason the PUSH seed looks male already.

Just found out cherry cheese is Exodus cheese x (heaths black rose x cherry assassin)


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 27, 2011)

push lookin sparsly vegetated and lanky growin faster then rest

cher chs sounds inerestin


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> push lookin sparsly vegetated and lanky growin faster then rest
> 
> cher chs sounds inerestin


Nah it just look like it has balls


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 27, 2011)

Yeah thats looking like a male for sure...


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> welcome jambo buddy, yea sill feels like im just gettin started. fems today so flowering on the first 3 soon. and out of the next 4 two are fem seeds, dog should be female and for some reason the PUSH seed looks male already.
> 
> Just found out cherry cheese is Exodus cheese x (heaths black rose x cherry assassin)


I can remenber the Cherry Cheese was Cherry Assasin, i thought cherry bomb? and black rose, but although the CC didnt yeild too heavy but really potent, it got the Livers run through it to bulk it up, and with same finnishing times! Can't wait to see what my seedling's are!

jambo;>)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah thats looking like a male for sure...


 yea, and the funny thing is. its only 2 inches tall.


greenjambo said:


> I can remenber the Cherry Cheese was Cherry Assasin, i thought cherry bomb? and black rose, but although the CC didnt yeild too heavy but really potent, it got the Livers run through it to bulk it up, and with same finnishing times! Can't wait to see what my seedling's are!
> 
> jambo;>)


thx for the info, i should go ahead and pop a livers cross too then huh?
they should all be dank!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 28, 2011)

Now thats some shit a 2inch male lmao


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 28, 2011)

oh yeah - that be boy fosho -he got his little undeveloped seed crown on -but thats one of the things i look for in male speed to flower #2 -only few things to look at strenth of smell maybe #1 for me- then vigor grow speed for height #3 -then growth structure leaf formation maybe #4- 

but dat maufka showin out at a little seedling-id be scurd of him -he might be like a month old dropin pollen all over creation balls draggin on the floor sayin where da grls at -be scurd

*greenjam*
whats up wit dis 


> it got the Livers run through it to bulk it up


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2011)

Rich, this male is only 20 or so days old, and still very small and only on its 3rd node, i might not kill it so i can get pollen for one of the female PUSH when they come up.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 28, 2011)

hell no like i said only a few things to look for in a male early to flower one this guy still a toddler not even a teen an showin sex -he startin out wit one point and the game is four -might take off might not i was afraid to use pollen im usen now cause male started off slow -produced a lot of pollen though -i cant wait to see what it does wit that slow start piece- 
now if he show all the other male keeper things you seek then keep and hope he pakin potent sperm


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

i wanna kill it n drop something else, but if i do that. this will basically go perpetual. so ill wait. cantt wait to fire up the 400.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

couple pics from today, really i was takin pics of how short the headband is, but i decided to post pics.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> couple pics from today, really i was takin pics of how short the headband is, but i decided to post pics.


what u gonna do with that pollin son?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2011)

probably nothin, its powerkush x (OG x (Lemon Larry og x chem d) i will have more males, n i might save this but i have like 10 of em in the cups so ill be good.. sure to have a few males..


----------



## SL2 (Jan 30, 2011)

Look at that little "Nut Bucket" to cool...never seen one quite like that before


----------



## convict156326 (Jan 30, 2011)

SL2 said:


> Look at that little "Nut Bucket" to cool...never seen one quite like that before


how old is that plant? it looks like its just a baby


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 30, 2011)

it is no older than a month 12/12 from seed but i think i put em on 12/12 on 1-6-11


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 30, 2011)

SL2 said:


> Look at that little "Nut Bucket" to cool...never seen one quite like that before


 yea n i still aint kill it, might go pull it now, lights just cut on..


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 30, 2011)

i had a runt of a male that took off lalter and produced a lot of pollen for me-he was a rez chemdawg X sour diesel -i was afraid to use the pollen for fear of plant passing that slow start thing on but had nuthing else to spread around - so i used it and will see later what it does - cause iused it on a headband , a #18, and on a rez chemdawg x sour diesel clone that i just cut down


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 30, 2011)

thats wassup, i might keep it make a few seeds.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 30, 2011)

good luck wit yo seeds i think its what our creators wanted us to do 

when i joined here all was sayin same thing "if you get a boy kill it" 

i first made auto seeds at about 8 or 9 months into gardening been makin seeds off an on eversince -im a pro now December was 2 years of gardening - i dont know why i did not start earlyer - this is a rewarding hobby spread luv 

maybe the seed people was behind the kill the males 

1luv


And the earth brought forth grass and herb yielding seed after its kind, and the tree yielding fruit, whose seed was in itself, after his kind: and God saw that it was good. (Genesis 1:12)
God said, "Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed, which is upon the face of all the earth, and every tree in which is the fruit of a tree yielding seed; to you it shall be for meat. And to every beast of the earth, and to every fowl of the air, and to everything that creepeth upon the earth, wherein there is life, I have given every green herb for meat: and it was so." And God saw everything that he had made, and, behold, it was very good. And the evening and the morning were the sixth day. (Gen. 1:29-31)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm all down with killing males, when u just star out. but after u order a few seeds n start thinkin its better to make your own


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 30, 2011)

New family member and todays pic.the girls are finally flowering, so i should have bud shots in a little while.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 30, 2011)

Whos the new family member?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 30, 2011)

No name yet.. its a shih tzu, a big switch from pit bulls.. but she aint scared of em.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 30, 2011)

You know what happens if you breed them together... You get a bull-shit. lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2011)

hahahahha BS lmao. cute little ball of fluff man. funny thing little dogs always think they're great danes haha that powerkush sounds like some kill man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 31, 2011)

lol.. bill i was joking about that earlier.. a bull-shit.. or a shit bull.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahha BS lmao. cute little ball of fluff man. funny thing little dogs always think they're great danes haha that powerkush sounds like some kill man


lol, ye. she was scared of the pits at first. but now she thinks she's one of them. and the powerkush cross male. i wanna keep some pollen maybe he comes with a fast flower time since he showed so early. but the powerkush cross that i grew that was a female was dankwit a nice sandy funk smell if that makes sense


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 31, 2011)

i think i have the querkle pheno of cheesequake. the stem is purple and so are the eins in the leaves.
heres some pics comparing it to the color of the rest of the stems. can purple stems this early be a sign?





i shoulda zoomed in so you can see the purple in the veins.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2011)

in none of my querkles i had that


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 31, 2011)

did any of em go purple? i just think its weird because i have like 20 other seedlings, they're all green ill see the cherry cheese tomorrow when its all the way up.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 31, 2011)

None went purple at all..I find it weird aswell.Dont know why yours is purple.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 31, 2011)

My querkle didnt turn purple either... but she was my first plant, and i kinda messed her up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

ditto on the querkle... makes you laugh sub talks about in the querk breeding thread about it going purple regardless of the temps..... purple maxx might might bring it out a bit.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 1, 2011)

i shoulda zoomed in so you can see the purple in the veins. 







i can see it interesting 
luck wit her/it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2011)

cant bring myself to kill him.

mini male.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2011)

hopefully thats the genetics and its a she..


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cant bring myself to kill him.
> 
> mini male.


not all males are well hung....its not the size,its the genetics....lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> hopefully thats the genetics and its a she..


Lol, this is definately a he. i will see because i have like 15 unsexed of the same stuff going. 



genuity said:


> not all males are well hung....its not the size,its the genetics....lol


Lol, very tru.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, this is definately a he. i will see because i have like 15 unsexed of the same stuff going.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, very tru.


The purpling..Im talking about your cheesquake boy u know me better than that.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The purpling..Im talking about your cheesquake boy u know me better than that.


Lol, yea i kno thats why i aint reply all crazy. i was like i bet he's talkin cheesequake but lemme be sure.


----------



## genuity (Feb 1, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> The purpling..Im talking about your cheesquake boy u know me better than that.


you know how these replys go so fast.....lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

Lol, yea i kno.

here is my current strain list for those who care.
Flower-
PowerSkunk
Smile
Narkush
Push
WW x Lush
Lush f2

In veg-
Cherry Cheese
Floater
Cheesequake
Bubblegum Kush
Narkush

Poppin Cherry Cheese x Livers now.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 2, 2011)

sounds like a nice list


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

thx, but u can take cherry cheese off. my new pup just ate, and pissed on my grow room floor.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 2, 2011)

wow that sucks..Better ge to popping some more and zip up that tent lmao..


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 2, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx, but u can take cherry cheese off. my new pup just ate, and pissed on my grow room floor.


that sucks


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx, but u can take cherry cheese off. my new pup just ate, and pissed on my grow room floor.


hahahaha that dog got a lil chitown in him!!! did he look at you dead in the eye after he did all that like what?


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hahahaha that dog got a lil chitown in him!!! did he look at you dead in the eye after he did all that like what?


sry for ur loss dude. it'll get greater later. i feel for u


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> wow that sucks..Better ge to popping some more and zip up that tent lmao..


lol, n mad, i imma pop sum more tomoz, i wasnt even mad i just laughed, cuz she so damn cute, lol.



redrum83420 said:


> that sucks


yea, but i got more beans



theexpress said:


> hahahaha that dog got a lil chitown in him!!! did he look at you dead in the eye after he did all that like what?


lol, nah she tried to play my sweet side.



shishkaboy said:


> sry for ur loss dude. it'll get greater later. i feel for u


yea, after further inspection she ate 1 cherry cheese bent 1 push, an nibbled two other push's lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2011)

damn lol oh well, looked so sweet an innocent too


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2011)

lol, i cant deny her face! plus how da hell could discipline this tiny dog.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 3, 2011)

its the baby blues that get ya!!!


----------



## Widowess (Feb 3, 2011)

trynagrosumshyt said:


> lol, i cant deny her face! Plus how da hell could discipline this tiny dog.


so cute.........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2011)

I took some pics because i had to water the bigger girls. 
i fed the 2tbsp FF BigBloom, 2tsp FF Grow Big, 2 tsp FF Tiger Bloom, and 2tsp Calplex.
i took pics because im pretty sure that i have one Powerkush x Lush, on White widow x Lush, And Lush x Lush. so they all got the same daddy. but two of the 3 that are female are not labeled and the one that is labeled has two labels on it.

Supposed WW x Lush












Supposed Power Kush x Lush












Supposed f2












All three.(l-r) WW x Lush, PK x Lush, F2 Lush





(l-r) PK x Lush, WW x Lush, F2 Lush





The tent.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 3, 2011)

thats allot of child support lol. nice looking plants


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> thats allot of child support lol. nice looking plants


Lol, good one. i hope they make him proud. n thx


----------



## Ditty! (Feb 3, 2011)

ahhhh a thread with no drama! Lookin good homie  Yeah, u cant hit no lil dawggs like that. nice lineup, been awhile


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> ahhhh a thread with no drama! Lookin good homie  Yeah, u cant hit no lil dawggs like that. nice lineup, been awhile


Lol, yea we calm in here. thx, and i can't hit the pup, but i step on her enough.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm thinking that your girl picked that little fur ball out! Your not embarressed when you walk her hehe?!

Haha busting your balls tryna, bout time that I stopped by your crib, huh bru lol. Whats going on! Hey I'll check it out when I have a lil more time, got to meet my daughter in an hour for breakfast. Man I need to harvest some weed!! A two day dry is better than no smoke at all, tokin some C-4 this mornin

Catch ya later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2011)

haha glad im not the only one with labeling issues hahah! look like nice stout plants


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I'm thinking that your girl picked that little fur ball out! Your not embarressed when you walk her hehe?!
> 
> Haha busting your balls tryna, bout time that I stopped by your crib, huh bru lol. Whats going on! Hey I'll check it out when I have a lil more time, got to meet my daughter in an hour for breakfast. Man I need to harvest some weed!! A two day dry is better than no smoke at all, tokin some C-4 this mornin
> 
> Catch ya later


Lol, it was her valentines gift, So its hers. Im more likely to step on her she's so small but i do like her she's tuff , i have pitbulls. Cheerio's for me this morning. +rep for stopping by when i can.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha glad im not the only one with labeling issues hahah! look like nice stout plants


Man, i dont know what the hell i was thinkin. or if i was thinkin at all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2011)

weve all done it at some point ive labeled things twice, labeled with non waterproof pen in the propagator, that was a good one.... my fave so far tho has to be HC's using spaghetti for sticks. couldnt write that stuff man.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

Pics morning after water, im sure ill have frosty bud shots by next weekend.





and last fridays pic to compare.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thx rich, they are confirmed fems now. the 4 older ones that is.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 4, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Pics morning after water, im sure ill have frosty bud shots by next weekend.


frosty buds


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

Lol, well i actually see trichs on the f2 but i think a week from now i should be seein em.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 4, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, it was her valentines gift, So its hers. Im more likely to step on her she's so small but i do like her she's tuff , i have pitbulls. Cheerio's for me this morning. +rep for stopping by when i can.


Haha that was good Tryna, touche ya got me! Pitbulls lol cool. Shep my black shepard protects my cave. So that must have been this Valentines Days' gift? Awesome present for your honey bro!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

Lol, a shepherd named shep, my oldest girl is named Girl.. stoners N Names .. lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

decidede paper to try the paper towel in a bag way of germin. since i got paper towels instead of toilet tissue today, rushing of course.i have hem sittin on a 8w reptile heat mat.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice, i just popped some more beans today too  Cant wait to see the frosty bud pics you predicted earlier


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

Cool, hope they end up as frost as anything u been pullin lately. Here's the White Widow x Lush .. its the end of week one, so i figure by week 9 it'll be super frosty.






and my dog doubled in height n lifted her skirt today, lights off in 15minutes. its my last seed so im cloning her.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 4, 2011)

nice looking ladies  hope my ww come out as good as yours are looking so far.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 4, 2011)

end of week one as only one week of 12/12 or 1 week since sex was shown?


----------



## rastadred22 (Feb 4, 2011)

damn man been gone for a bit but things are def comin along here!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

some nice early frost on the girls there bro should be some fire.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> nice looking ladies  hope my ww come out as good as yours are looking so far.


 Thx these are White Widow x (OG Kush x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D) so the hae a lil kick in the potency department, i hope the WW brings some yield to the party and the daddy to bring taste n potency this is the second time iv'e grown it first time was almost exactly like ww even smell just. but the white widow i had wasso sweet n frost n yielded a big ass cola evertime, theres pics bacc in the journal somewhere.


billcollector99 said:


> end of week one as only one week of 12/12 or 1 week since sex was shown?


 week 1 since sex was shown. it's suprising me, but i think it has something to do with 12/12 from seed. they didnt even start having alternating nodes. just flowering, im hoping for more vertical growth before week 4.


rastadred22 said:


> damn man been gone for a bit but things are def comin along here!


Yea man, things are starting to get right in there. still don't kno what to do wit the party cups tho 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> some nice early frost on the girls there bro should be some fire.


Don, i hope in this case early frost means early finish. but its gonna be a sticky affair in there, the widow had a more sticky type trich n the og's were frosty as hell but not as sticky.


..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

PowerKush x Lush

Mother






Father






Offspring..
















As of now, she is already stretching like hell, like the Mother. dinafem said she would be homogenous and true breeding, well it shows. the first time i grew it it leaned towars lush, doesnt seem so now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

White Widow x Lush

Mother











Father is the same as above.

Offspring
















this is my second grow with this cross, the 1st was exactly like the mom almost... had a lil kick in the smell n smoke dept.


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 5, 2011)

nice shit you got going down. how many narkush you got going in there?


----------



## DirtyDiana (Feb 5, 2011)

So here is my half of flowering room with 1 400 hps, 1 40w, 1 23w, 1 68w, 1 24" t5 with 4 24w. I took these pics right before watering, I just fed Thursday with 1/4 veg nutes and 1 tsp bloom nutes to a gallon, I was told to use some veg nutes to add N for the stretch. I have had issues with some spotting, but I think I have that under control now. I am just worried if there is not enough light, or if the plants are too bushy if the light is not going to go deep enough into the plants. I have all plants in 3 gallon pots. 4 plants I topped and lst'd, and 1 I just left alone just to experiment to see what differences there would be. I might go to the store today to get a 250 hps or even another 400, but I have not decided yet. I have the lights right now about 14" above plants, but I do not feel the light is covering all of the plants the best possible. Any input would be GREATLY appreciated! BTW, great journal!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

Lush f2.

Lush is an OG Kush x (Lemon Larry OG Kush x Chem d)

Mother
















father






OffSpring







short n frosty just like mommy!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> nice shit you got going down. how many narkush you got going in there?


i have n up n runnin, ans 2 germin. 1 is on 12/12 the others getting the veg, im lookin for a male outta them. i ordered some afghani today.. i have an indica love affair.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

DirtyDiana said:


> So here is my half of flowering room with 1 400 hps, 1 40w, 1 23w, 1 68w, 1 24" t5 with 4 24w. I took these pics right before watering, I just fed Thursday with 1/4 veg nutes and 1 tsp bloom nutes to a gallon, I was told to use some veg nutes to add N for the stretch. I have had issues with some spotting, but I think I have that under control now. I am just worried if there is not enough light, or if the plants are too bushy if the light is not going to go deep enough into the plants. I have all plants in 3 gallon pots. 4 plants I topped and lst'd, and 1 I just left alone just to experiment to see what differences there would be. I might go to the store today to get a 250 hps or even another 400, but I have not decided yet. I have the lights right now about 14" above plants, but I do not feel the light is covering all of the plants the best possible. Any input would be GREATLY appreciated! BTW, great journal!!!!!!!!!!!!


the girls look great, i would say the the plants are too bushy for a 400, the light doesnt penetrate that far, u need good airflow down beneath. i would either trim up or get the cfl's in the dark areas. cfl's can be up to 2" close. for a 400 the light should be 12-18 inches away. your gonna have some beast for sure rewarding you of the long veg n love.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

Forgot 2days pics
seedlings doin good, Cheesquake, Bubblegum Kush, Narkush, Floater







tent shot


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 5, 2011)

The one in the back right is a monster  Lookin good and green.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

Thx, its the powerkush profiled in the last page. anyone know how close my light should be.. i shoulda looked forever asgo, never thought of it tho.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 5, 2011)

You runnin a cool tube or a hood or what?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

Cool tube but i dont have my fan hooked up, gotta get ducting .


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 5, 2011)

Hmm I would say like 12-18 inches but i guess it depends on how hot it is huh.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thx, its the powerkush profiled in the last page. anyone know how close my light should be.. i shoulda looked forever asgo, never thought of it tho.


If that's a 400 then at 12" the plants are getting the same lumens as a 1k a 24". My 400 runs very cool and I sometimes bump them down to 6 or 8"...crazy amount of lumen, I can get frostier buds of the same strain under my 4 than my 1k if I want.

All depends on how much heat it's putting out


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

ok i see, i have this light like 30 inches up lol. its a 600 @hc.. 400 is in the closet waiting for me to start the perpetual.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 5, 2011)

nice work bro




View attachment 1424894


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

thx for the pic, and how did yours turn out?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ok i see, i have this light like 30 inches up lol. its a 600 @hc.. 400 is in the closet waiting for me to start the perpetual.


That's where my 400 is...stealthed out in the closet in my bedroom too lol


----------



## DirtyDiana (Feb 5, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the girls look great, i would say the the plants are too bushy for a 400, the light doesnt penetrate that far, u need good airflow down beneath. i would either trim up or get the cfl's in the dark areas. cfl's can be up to 2" close. for a 400 the light should be 12-18 inches away. your gonna have some beast for sure rewarding you of the long veg n love.


I have never trimmed my plants, do I just go in and trim the fan leafs or what exactly would I trim? I am going to invest in another 400 or 250 but that wont be coming for atleast a week. I would like to trim, just not sure how, and do not want to trim them wrong. Thanks TrynaGro!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

i would trim the bottom some off the bottom now, and a little more two weeks from now.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 5, 2011)

DirtyDiana said:


> I have never trimmed my plants, do I just go in and trim the fan leafs or what exactly would I trim? I am going to invest in another 400 or 250 but that wont be coming for atleast a week. I would like to trim, just not sure how, and do not want to trim them wrong. Thanks TrynaGro!


 like tgss said the bottom only and like i told you before your plants will love extra light whether it be a 250 or 400 they will love it..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> like tgss said the bottom only and like i told you before your plants will love extra light whether it be a 250 or 400 they will love it..


Lol......................


----------



## DirtyDiana (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks you guys, I have a 400 that hopefully gets shipped fast, just paid for it so we will see. I have 6 clones that I want to get done fast so I figure the 400 will be enough extra for those little girls too, plus, since Im not using my area heaters anymore I can afford the 400!!!! WOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 5, 2011)

*T* i have not grown any myself how you like dat i will one dayim waitin on yo report -got a lot of seeds and now two plants in the tent go figure 

*DD *i have seen lovely plants grown wit cfl's lights only a part of the picture


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

DirtyDiana said:


> Thanks you guys, I have a 400 that hopefully gets shipped fast, just paid for it so we will see. I have 6 clones that I want to get done fast so I figure the 400 will be enough extra for those little girls too, plus, since Im not using my area heaters anymore I can afford the 400!!!! WOOHOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!


No problem, anytime.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> *T* i have not grown any myself how you like dat i will one dayim waitin on yo report -got a lot of seeds and now two plants in the tent go figure
> 
> *DD *i have seen lovely plants grown wit cfl's lights only a part of the picture


 i'll give a report when its ready.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 5, 2011)

Alright Tryna, how you doing matey! Just thought since its like half 5 a.m i'd stop in for a wee peek! So how far you got the cherry cheese x livers? I got a couple just at seedling stage but excited to see what pheno's i can find in there!

jambo;>)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey GJambo, my CC and CC x L are popping out the shells now, i had to replant a cherry cheese cuz my pup ate it.

on another note, its Super Sunday so im off to get ready..Go Greenbay!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 6, 2011)

Push is getting her stretch on, had to tie her down.











the tent






Motavation, Warlock, and DOG with the early lead.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey tryna, room for a little one


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 6, 2011)

Of course man, welcome for the ride.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2011)

HST strikes again, love it man treat em mean....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 7, 2011)

Snap em and let em hang hahaha.. No sympathy in this game.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Snap em and let em hang hahaha.. No sympathy in this game.


Nope, none at all haha!!


How ya doing Tryna little buddy....took some of your advice, have a good one and thanks. Catch ya later!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2011)

Sorry I know you have to get started somewhere, but no spamming allowed


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> decidede paper to try the paper towel in a bag way of germin. since i got paper towels instead of toilet tissue today, rushing of course.i have hem sittin on a 8w reptile heat mat.


 not all popped yet, i think one of each. im going to put em in their cups now. and just be patient, i hate waiting . its meen almost 3 full days.
they ha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sorry I know you have to get started somewhere, but no spamming allowed


Lol, thx. no prob for the advice.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

you got hose beans in the dark tryna? i go with this method but i use an old butter tub to keep light out


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> HST strikes again, love it man treat em mean....


 Lol i couldnt think of an easier way. had to crack her back.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Snap em and let em hang hahaha.. No sympathy in this game.


Lol, none at all. she looks fine as ever. if she's anything like her mom, im good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

hahah i love it, usually when im drunk i come in and decide the canopy isnt even and get to snappin.... 

yo momma's so fat^^^^^


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> you got hose beans in the dark tryna? i go with this method but i use an old butter tub to keep light out


they are in a dark room, but after further inspection they should all be popped by tomoz.

edit: i hope my little warmer aint too hot for em, does anybody know how much heat seedling mats usually produce. this heat mat is only 8 watts and wasnt that hot at all.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

kool.

ive often wondered that myself i pop mine in a plastic butter tub a foot or so above my veg cfl. i dont even know the temp but its pretty warm.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 7, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> they are in a dark room, but after further inspection they should all be popped by tomoz.
> 
> edit: i hope my little warmer aint too hot for em, does anybody know how much heat seedling mats usually produce. this heat mat is only 8 watts and wasnt that hot at all.


I put mine over a regular heating pad that my girl uses for cramps and shit, it doesnt get too hot though i dont think


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 7, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hey GJambo, my CC and CC x L are popping out the shells now, i had to replant a cherry cheese cuz my pup ate it.
> 
> on another note, its Super Sunday so im off to get ready..Go Greenbay!


See the Packers done it! Some party at the cowboy's i imajine lol, how you doing bro! My CC x L is at around 2 week seedling stage, so close by your's mate


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2011)

either floater is super sativa or my leaves are in a rut. Anyone seen leaves this think on a seedling.





none of my other seedlings have or have ever done this.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 7, 2011)

That be a funky seedling Bro! Can't say i've had one quite like that lol (mabe turn out a beauty haha)


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 8, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> either floater is super sativa or my leaves are in a rut. Anyone seen leaves this think on a seedling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 At first from the firt pics i was like wtf is he talking about now i see...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

damn man thats a gnarley looking first set of leaves! hang on its floater right!? you know what my floater was fucked up like that. didnt grow past about 8 inches. flowered and got about a bong rip out of it. ill see if ive still got the pics. its a vintage tga bean right?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kool.
> 
> ive often wondered that myself i pop mine in a plastic butter tub a foot or so above my veg cfl. i dont even know the temp but its pretty warm.


 i put mine ontop of a wet cloth, i believe they are good. i feel like popping in soil is faster. but losing seeds in soil suck.



billcollector99 said:


> I put mine over a regular heating pad that my girl uses for cramps and shit, it doesnt get too hot though i dont think


 im hopin im not cookin the seed!


greenjambo said:


> See the Packers done it! Some party at the cowboy's i imajine lol, how you doing bro! My CC x L is at around 2 week seedling stage, so close by your's mate


Lol. yea im good. n mine are comin up behind ya. how long u gon veg for?



greenjambo said:


> That be a funky seedling Bro! Can't say i've had one quite like that lol (mabe turn out a beauty haha)


 i kno its weird


wyteberrywidow said:


> At first from the firt pics i was like wtf is he talking about now i see...


 yea its so skinny u cant see it on big pics.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn man thats a gnarley looking first set of leaves! hang on its floater right!? you know what my floater was fucked up like that. didnt grow past about 8 inches. flowered and got about a bong rip out of it. ill see if ive still got the pics. its a vintage tga bean right?


 Lol, if mine does that then ill flower insyead of vegging. it isa crazy tho. maybe thats y he canned it?????


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

aye that was at about 6 weeks 12/12  not good. never got an answer as to what was wrong with it!?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

Lol, six weeks?? i dont even kno if id flower her. i doubt u even remember the buzz lol. im gonna see what i get soon tho. i had a sensi star get retarded on me b4.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah you never know she might pull up next set of leaves but looking at it man id ont know lol hope so. no i dont remember the buzz man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

well the 2nd set looks warped to me to.. so should i gro it ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

if its not takin up space let it ride a little but if the third n 4 set look gnarley id pull it man.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 8, 2011)

*dgt* how was the smoke must have been kick assed 
caus it was one ugly plant but when i was in highschool they used to say the ugly girls was the best in bed 

*T* dont chop give it a chance let it grow for a while -can always chop later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

sup wezel, cant remember there was so little of it


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 8, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> *dgt* how was the smoke must have been kick assed
> caus it was one ugly plant but when i was in highschool they used to say the ugly girls was the best in bed
> 
> *T* dont chop give it a chance let it grow for a while -can always chop later


Don't know about that, but the hottest chick in high school was great in bed hehe

Who bred the floater Tryna,,,is that a discontinued tga strain? If it is, go over and ask subcool. If you want to help guarantee a reply from him, dumb yourself down lol. After following that clown around last year I noticed a pattern with him lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

lol, she growing weird, see.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 8, 2011)

i got a sh that started off weird but is growing ok now. just took the pix. these are my first 12/12 from seed.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

yea, i see she grew out of it, all i can do is wait, hell no space wasted, but if it looks like it wont yield i wont grow.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 8, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, six weeks?? i dont even kno if id flower her. i doubt u even remember the buzz lol. im gonna see what i get soon tho. i had a sensi star get retarded on me b4.


Same here, that seed grew one set of leaves and then stopped. I ended up tossing her.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

yea man, she looks like she might not even go for a second set, luckily i got back ups.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 8, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, i see she grew out of it, all i can do is wait, hell no space wasted, but if it looks like it wont yield i wont grow.


im glad she grew out of it. i was thinking about pulling it then it started growing all messed up. but them i just figured i still have some room, i'll let it grow and see how it goes. wish i could say same thing about space. i have very little. mite have some more if my lph in the waterfarm is a male. still no sign of sex yet but should know soon. you messed me all up this morning by the way. i just got done burning 2 bulls with my ma and sister and i had a notice for a "likes" on my thread. threw me off for a couple minutes lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

lol, the like thing had me trippin at first. i was like reps and likes.. and the lil heart is ehh..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

Push






Headband






Lush F2






WW x Lush






Tent front






My View







everything's looking green for me. just potted those seedlings so hopefully they all come up .


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 8, 2011)

looking nice. yea i dont get the whole rep and like thing. i tried helping a seed off my new ww and killed it  i feel like such a dumb ass. i know better then to touch them so early. good thing i got more


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

dont feel like a dumbass. i killed a sharksbreath, mk ultra probably many more trying to pop the shell off the seedling. lol


----------



## DST (Feb 9, 2011)

Moving along nicely T.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 9, 2011)

Thx, D. Hopefully by next friday i should have some frost budshots for everybody!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 9, 2011)

Man, hurry up already.

J/K I hope its sooner than next friday to see some nice buds


----------



## Widowess (Feb 9, 2011)

you always do so well


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 9, 2011)

Widowess said:


> you always do so well


thx, i try my hardest.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 9, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Man, hurry up already.
> 
> J/K I hope its sooner than next friday to see some nice buds


Lol, here is my frostiest girl at the moment. i can tell she's gonna be a sexy beast. its the lush f2, glad i got like 100 of these.






and im gonna have to say im ending the life of the floater. i think its doin exactly what dons did? some weird shit.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 9, 2011)

let the little go a couple more weeks. i would to see how it grows.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 9, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> let the little go a couple more weeks. i would to see how it grows.


Just for you, i will. if it grows out of it i guess thats a plus.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 9, 2011)

lookin at the last two shots fifty percent aint bad 

one looking correct one lookin corrupt couple weeks will tell you your direction for sure it will tell you weather it goes or stays -be lenient - think about if you were a plant are you 100 percent corect 

you killed the midget guy wit the big balls


----------



## Widowess (Feb 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, here is my frostiest girl at the moment. i can tell she's gonna be a sexy beast. its the lush f2, glad i got like 100 of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that is beautiful right now i am extremley jelous.how far is she into flowering?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Just for you, i will. if it grows out of it i guess thats a plus.


If you were following my thread thats how my deadhead og started and now she is a bueatitful fulll grown lady..I would not kill it let grow what you got to lose...


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Just for you, i will. if it grows out of it i guess thats a plus.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2011)

Widowess said:


> that is beautiful right now i am extremley jelous.how far is she into flowering?


2 weeks, week 3 starts 2morrow



wyteberrywidow said:


> If you were following my thread thats how my deadhead og started and now she is a bueatitful fulll grown lady..I would not kill it let grow what you got to lose...


yea, i guess u right.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> lookin at the last two shots fifty percent aint bad
> 
> one looking correct one lookin corrupt couple weeks will tell you your direction for sure it will tell you weather it goes or stays -be lenient - think about if you were a plant are you 100 percent corect
> 
> you killed the midget guy wit the big balls


u may be right tho. nothings perfect


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

The Lush certainly looks Lush, T. The floater looks like its going through a reveg before it even starts to get going...weirdo little yin for sure. (always worthwhile to see what it will do...no point killing off G before you are 100%)

Have a nice weekend lad.

Peace, DST


----------



## DST (Feb 11, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> looking nice. yea i dont get the whole rep and like thing. i tried helping a seed off my new ww and killed it  i feel like such a dumb ass. i know better then to touch them so early. good thing i got more


I go away for a few days and they bring some new Rep system in. Actually the Like system is pretty good. Saves everyone posting rhetorical comments on a thread saying things like, Nice bud, or Check the trichs on that, or Phat cola man....haha. Instead we can just see that a load of people approved of a post, save the internet and saves RIU's server space as well. Say's DST as he posts another meaningless post, haha.

EDIT: I'll need to go back and select the LIKE on Tryna,s Lush post....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

DST said:


> I go away for a few days and they bring some new Rep system in. Actually the Like system is pretty good. Saves everyone posting rhetorical comments on a thread saying things like, Nice bud, or Check the trichs on that, or Phat cola man....haha. Instead we can just see that a load of people approved of a post, save the internet and saves RIU's server space as well. Say's DST as he posts another meaningless post, haha.
> 
> EDIT: I'll need to go back and select the LIKE on Tryna,s Lush post....


 Lol, your right. ive tried everyway in the book to tell people they have nice buds. now i just like it. to let them kno i like it lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

DST said:


> The Lush certainly looks Lush, T. The floater looks like its going through a reveg before it even starts to get going...weirdo little yin for sure. (always worthwhile to see what it will do...no point killing off G before you are 100%)
> 
> Have a nice weekend lad.
> 
> Peace, DST


i dont kno if itll een survive .. and the shih-pup got into my veg cab knocked over my germng seedlings. ate a leaf of of cheesequake knocked the light down n burned bubblegum kush.. dayum puppy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

damn man your gonna have to train that thing that eating poppa's cheeba aint the way to go!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

lol, the funny thing is the dog so small i didnt notice she was in my room til my lady came n and started laughing. training is in order.MY dog knows, now i gotta get the wifes dog.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

hahahah you going dog whisperer style!? tssssht


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

honestly that was my technique longggg b4 i say cesar,. im just a lil more thuggish about it. dogs really do respect assertive dominance.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

true that, my fam bred boxer dogs for years. i was taught from a young age to be their boss


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 11, 2011)

DST said:


> I go away for a few days and they bring some new Rep system in. Actually the Like system is pretty good. Saves everyone posting rhetorical comments on a thread saying things like, Nice bud, or Check the trichs on that, or Phat cola man....haha. Instead we can just see that a load of people approved of a post, save the internet and saves RIU's server space as well. Say's DST as he posts another meaningless post, haha.
> 
> EDIT: I'll need to go back and select the LIKE on Tryna,s Lush post....


Yeah but a little ego shot in the vein doesn't hurt either too. I do like the time saving aspect of it for when your in a hurry. Like now lol.

Later man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

lol, later. im on to breakfast then a lil update. sunny n 40f outside, might go rake.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 11, 2011)

Shit you lucky we at 20s right now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Shit you lucky we at 20s right now


Yall got snow up there still? we was suppose to get it tuesday. no dice.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

beginning week 1






beginning week 2






beginnning week 3, and i am dis-satisfied with my growth, but its probably all the stretching erkin my nerves. thinkin about puttin the 400 in the tent too. and put the mh bulb n and have 1000 watts dual spec. 






and my girl, and the shih tzu


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 11, 2011)

I think they look fine, considering they had no veg, how tall are the big ones in back now, the lush, and push...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

push is twice lush's height i think lush is just around a foot. an lol, i forgot im on 12/12 from see. but now that ive done/am doing it. i will never do it again unless i have too.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> push is twice lush's height i think lush is just around a foot. an lol, i forgot im on 12/12 from see. but now that ive done/am doing it. i will never do it again unless i have too.


Gotta have that quick harvest though. Hopefully you get some nice moms for your perpetual.

And damn all you people freezing your asses off.... its nice and sunny and warm here, and there is plenty of room left in our state


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Gotta have that quick harvest though. Hopefully you get some nice moms for your perpetual.
> 
> And damn all you people freezing your asses off.... its nice and sunny and warm here, and there is plenty of room left in our state


Then why are they all flocking here lol,,,,take some of them, please!! Flatlanders, did you here that...plenty of room in bill c's state hehe

Ya hanging in there Tryna...day 4?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

day 4 it is, no cigs in two days. but i think i might get some weed today, i only wanted to quit cigs, but beer/liq n weed provoke me. but i think im ok to go.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Gotta have that quick harvest though. Hopefully you get some nice moms for your perpetual.
> 
> And damn all you people freezing your asses off.... its nice and sunny and warm here, and there is plenty of room left in our state


 i keep tellin my girl bout so cal lol. she's not for it too far from family.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

ABOUT THE DOG- kush, that bitch is 3times the height of the other two seedlings and started her flowering today. i think that stretch is og/headbandish. because the hb stretched alot. still deabating on cloning the top or revegging, anybody topped 12/12 from seed b4?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> day 4 it is, no cigs in two days. but i think i might get some weed today, i only wanted to quit cigs, but beer/liq n weed provoke me. but i think im ok to go.


Sheeet dude ; !) drinking and smoking weed is like pissing in the wind brother. (Can't take credit for that one,,,one of the Freak Brothers lol)

Hope ya land some weed!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

i feel you, i don't drink much at all. i'll get my hands on something, it'll be a dis-appointment when your used to growing your own.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 11, 2011)

ok so how do i like 1 of your post then? i dont see a like button or am i to medicated.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2011)

lol, its a lil tiny word in the corner it sayd "Like" its small and u have to hover over it to see it. hope u find it.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 11, 2011)

thank you


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ABOUT THE DOG- kush, that bitch is 3times the height of the other two seedlings and started her flowering today. i think that stretch is og/headbandish. because the hb stretched alot. still deabating on cloning the top or revegging, anybody topped 12/12 from seed b4?


Morning Bro! Just popped in before i bake after wakening lol.
Quote Originally Posted by TrynaGroSumShyt View Post
lol., whats half corn beef.. the only corned beef i kno is corned beef hash mmmmmm....
lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2011)

damn tryna im surprised your dog hasnt eat that shitzhu man lmao. not topped the dog from 12/12 but in veg i did got 2 heads on one and like 6 on the other. worth doing imo


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 12, 2011)

I wouldnt top on a 12/12 from seed, the tops usually wont have much time to separate from each other, and become 2 nugs bunched together, like a main cola, but smaller than the main cola would have been if you left it alone.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2011)

consider it left alone, i guess ill have to reveg or cross it with something or both.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> consider it left alone, i guess ill have to reveg or cross it with something or both.


If you are worried about height, why not just bend her over?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i keep tellin my girl bout so cal lol. she's not for it too far from family.


If there ever is a reason not to move, Family is usually number one on that list.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> If you are worried about height, why not just bend her over?


 height isnt the issue, its keeping her. i bent her earlier, pics later.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> height isnt the issue, its keeping her. i bent her earlier, pics later.


 Ohhh, I see you want a clone for a mother. Is there any way you can get one of the bottom branches to clone? If not, and you really want to keep the strain around, just top her anyway if it is more important to save a copy than the initial yield is.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2011)

lol, i think imma reveg her. and take as clone n start a mother. if she's a keeper like my last..


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, i think imma reveg her. and take as clone n start a mother. if she's a keeper like my last..


That sounds like a plan


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2011)

i was playing with the settings on my camera and decided to share some pics.
week3 day2


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey bro, how's it going. She is frosty as fuk for 23 days in,,,refresh my memory...DOG?

Have a good one!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2011)

Lol, the dog is the bent one in the second to last pic. the 2nd pic is Lush f2, and the first is WW x Lush, the first pic is lacking in richage right now, its Powerkush x Lush


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> That sounds like a plan


definitely im gonna cross it if i cant find some dog pollen aroiund.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

wich is this?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2011)

Lush f2....OG Kush x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D and at this point it seems like all the large fans hae trichs aready.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lush f2....OG Kush x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D.


i like this one mang...... its not the thickest coverage ever but there is frost everywere on that bitch...... fan leaves and all... you gonna be doing some inbreeding or what?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2011)

u said u like it in veg a long time ago too.


theexpress said:


> i want this...


thats the mom tho.. i got 6 seedlings so i might just find a good male n make f3's .


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u said u like it in veg a long time ago too.
> 
> thats the mom tho..


EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE yes i remeber now.... you better keep going on the refineing of her... def looks worth it those leaves are fatter then a perm marker looks like.. good shit jo!!! good shit


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

maybe one day we could introduce miss lush ass to a short stocky beast named mr. sourkush see if they like each other.... maybe some pollin can be arranged or some......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> maybe one day we could introduce miss lush ass to a short stocky beast named mr. sourkush see if they like each other.... maybe some pollin can be arranged or some......


 maybe, we shall see. f3 are in order tho, and back crossin the widow back to lush as well. because the ww x lush is almost like a an exact widow.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> maybe, we shall see. f3 are in order tho, and back crossin the widow back to lush as well. because the ww x lush is almost like a an exact widow.


ALMOST huh? lol....................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2011)

WW x LUSH woah thats going to be some kick in the pants man haha. diggin the new avatar too buddy.


----------



## mimsy (Feb 13, 2011)

Woooahh pretty Girls I just built a grow wardrobe and could really use some advice...
I post LOTS OF PICS. check it out https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/407692-my-new-wardrobe-grow-2.html#post5304069

Blaaaze up


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 13, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ALMOST huh? lol....................


yes, almost.. the high is different. the growth aint tho. Lush has no smell it seems, i was complaining abt it back then. but it smoked lovely i gota bring the smell out somehow.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> WW x LUSH woah thats going to be some kick in the pants man haha. diggin the new avatar too buddy.


thx man, yea should yield 2oz out of her thats cool for no veg. i could make an avy or sig. i do that stuff when im bored.


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx man, yea should yield 2oz out of her thats cool for no veg. i could make an avy or sig. i do that stuff when im bored.


super sweet. great job man, makes me jealous... AND you make sigs?? niice


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 13, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> super sweet. great job man, makes me jealous... AND you make sigs?? niice


 thx, and not necessarily but i do it when im bored. which is alot.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 13, 2011)

you did the art work yo self- av and sig- im impressed done in photoshop

what is pic in av


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 13, 2011)

yea, i used photoshop. but the sig pic is warlock.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, i used photoshop. but the sig pic is warlock.


Wanna make me a cool sig, then tell me how to put the image down there


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 13, 2011)

No problem


----------



## DST (Feb 13, 2011)

the og larry x og larry I was lucky enough to come across has trichomes galore, also very long, the bud structure starts of very similar to that as well. Looks, well Lush!


theexpress said:


> wich is this?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yes, almost.. the high is different. the growth aint tho. Lush has no smell it seems, i was complaining abt it back then. but it smoked lovely i gota bring the smell out somehow.


no smell at all??????????????? damn with all the strains that make her up iw ould have thought that shit would be smelling loud


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 13, 2011)

DST said:


> the og larry x og larry I was lucky enough to come across has trichomes galore, also very long, the bud structure starts of very similar to that as well. Looks, well Lush!


 i think lemon larry og is a lemon pheno of the larry og. so maybe it'll gro similar. thx for the compliment. 


theexpress said:


> no smell at all??????????????? damn with all the strains that make her up iw ould have thought that shit would be smelling loud


 no smell at all, i just tried to smell it a minute ago, nothing. but the cure bud has a smell but not as strong as anything else chem dog related ie grown. but the smoke is in the upper echelon of smokes in my garden in the past year.im hopin the most vigorous of the 6 lush i have in flower are male for the f3's


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i think lemon larry og is a lemon pheno of the larry og. so maybe it'll gro similar. thx for the compliment.


 Lemon larry og is larry og crossed with sour deisel


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 13, 2011)

*Lemon Larry Og Kush *

Lemon Larry Og Kush (genetic make-up Og Kush &#8220;The Larry clone&#8221; x Sour Larry Og kush male), This is a 100% Og Kush clone(The Larry) X ( Larry og kush x Sour Diesel IBL male)..Mathmatically This cross is a 75% Larry Og kush/25% Sour Diesel ibl but she was breed looking for og pheno & leans hard to the og side so more like 85% og/15% sd ibl or even 90/10 on most phenos!! This has a amazing lemon drop candy/og kush/fuel flavor, Amazing Potency/average to above average yields of lemon og funk! Sativa indica mix, flower time is 9-10 weeks


----------



## theexpress (Feb 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i think lemon larry og is a lemon pheno of the larry og. so maybe it'll gro similar. thx for the compliment.
> 
> no smell at all, i just tried to smell it a minute ago, nothing. but the cure bud has a smell but not as strong as anything else chem dog related ie grown. but the smoke is in the upper echelon of smokes in my garden in the past year.im hopin the most vigorous of the 6 lush i have in flower are male for the f3's


damn...... well that bud looks like its gonna be bomb for having no smell at all lol..... try to find a stank ass male lush to hit her up with.... or do the males not smell to?


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2011)

the larry x larry cross looks nowt like the OG Kush I have....looks more sativa-ish...


wyteberrywidow said:


> *Lemon Larry Og Kush *
> 
> Lemon Larry Og Kush (genetic make-up Og Kush &#8220;The Larry clone&#8221; x Sour Larry Og kush male), This is a 100% Og Kush clone(The Larry) X ( Larry og kush x Sour Diesel IBL male)..Mathmatically This cross is a 75% Larry Og kush/25% Sour Diesel ibl but she was breed looking for og pheno & leans hard to the og side so more like 85% og/15% sd ibl or even 90/10 on most phenos!! This has a amazing lemon drop candy/og kush/fuel flavor, Amazing Potency/average to above average yields of lemon og funk! Sativa indica mix, flower time is 9-10 weeks


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yes, almost.. the high is different. the growth aint tho. Lush has no smell it seems, i was complaining abt it back then. but it smoked lovely i gota bring the smell out somehow.


i would hit the mom wit some chem type pollen, sour d, cheese. something stank maybe a dog cross. i got some cheese bx2 pollen, actually 3 males expressing at least 2 phenos. 
on another note since we use the same nutes. how long do u normally flush? i have noticed i have to flush a lil longer cause ff is so strong its hard to flush.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Lemon larry og is larry og crossed with sour deisel


thx, i knew it was somewhat realted, and that explains the sativa in some of my leaves as well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> *Lemon Larry Og Kush *
> 
> Lemon Larry Og Kush (genetic make-up Og Kush &#8220;The Larry clone&#8221; x Sour Larry Og kush male), This is a 100% Og Kush clone(The Larry) X ( Larry og kush x Sour Diesel IBL male)..Mathmatically This cross is a 75% Larry Og kush/25% Sour Diesel ibl but she was breed looking for og pheno & leans hard to the og side so more like 85% og/15% sd ibl or even 90/10 on most phenos!! This has a amazing lemon drop candy/og kush/fuel flavor, Amazing Potency/average to above average yields of lemon og funk! Sativa indica mix, flower time is 9-10 weeks


 lol, i miss the decriptions elite used to do. i originally passed on this back then for double dipped sour banana.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2011)

DST said:


> the larry x larry cross looks nowt like the OG Kush I have....looks more sativa-ish...


 my og 18 also had thin sativish leaves.



theexpress said:


> damn...... well that bud looks like its gonna be bomb for having no smell at all lol..... try to find a stank ass male lush to hit her up with.... or do the males not smell to?


i'll know more about the males in a few weeks.



shishkaboy said:


> i would hit the mom wit some chem type pollen, sour d, cheese. something stank maybe a dog cross. i got some cheese bx2 pollen, actually 3 males expressing at least 2 phenos.
> on another note since we use the same nutes. how long do u normally flush? i have noticed i have to flush a lil longer cause ff is so strong its hard to flush.


 well im hopin for a hindu kush male, afghani male,, cherry cheese male. and possibly cheesequale will me a male. i need somethin nice to hit the dog with, and i'd rather make f3's than do another cross but who knows.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2011)

i dont flush or sometimes i do sometimes i dont, my last two grows were perpetual so sometimes id do it and sometimes i wouldnt. i might do a flush but still use gravity and moab.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2011)

got my afghan kush from single seed centre?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2011)

went ahead and germed the afghan kush seed. i'm germing i thihnk 8 or so seeds righ now, ill be bacc with a list tomorrow or somethin.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> went ahead and germed the afghan kush seed. i'm germing i thihnk 8 or so seeds righ now, ill be bacc with a list tomorrow or somethin.


afghan kush is some flame too... hard ass buds that have like a musty, fruity, hashy smell..... it had a good funky taste.. to me nigga it tasted like fruity, musky basement, and hashy in the best way possible


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> went ahead and germed the afghan kush seed. i'm germing i thihnk 8 or so seeds righ now, ill be bacc with a list tomorrow or somethin.


you switched over to the darkside!?!? perpetual


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2011)

Feel the force Tryna....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 15, 2011)

Lol, im tryin not to Don, im half n half HC. i'm using my 400MH to veg once they are big enough to take clones the 400 will be a perpetual and the other(600) just a big grow.

twin cherry cheese's


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 15, 2011)

i also had a small lushf2 male show up, he probably will be the one i spluff on the dog (OG Kush x (Lemon Larry OG x Chem D)f2 x (OG Kushx SourD)x OG Kush)
sounds tasty. im guessin in the next week i will have culled the males.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 15, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, im tryin not to Don, im half n half HC. i'm using my 400MH to veg once they are big enough to take clones the 400 will be a perpetual and the other(600) just a big grow.
> 
> twin cherry cheese's


There ya go,,,twins! See what the force can do!! 

And, everyone...I'm not a star wars nut lol. I think it is so retarded and when clicked on it while surfing the other night, it just reiterated it all over.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 15, 2011)

Lol, im not a big star wars guy either. i guess im hoping its female, ill clone the smaller half when its ready.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 15, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, im not a big star wars guy either. i guess im hoping its female, ill clone the smaller half when its ready.


Hmm, thinking that I would clone the bigger, stronger of the two?

Catch ya later


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 15, 2011)

do you think they would be different pheno's?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 15, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> do you think they would be different pheno's?


My experience is limited to one of my Qleaner seeds last winter and I just culled the weaker of the two, but I have heard of getting a male and a female before. Dif phenos would be very cool! Grow it out and try and save it when its big enough?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 15, 2011)

yea, all these are being vegged out so i may do that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

that twin cherry cheese is crazy. ive seen it before but usually one is smaller and weaker than the other but i havent seen them looking equal. very odd. cool but odd.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2011)

lol, they fought for power and nobody one, ill se later if they perked up overnote, but the look like they died b4 i went to bed last night.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

oh no  oh well if it werent meant to be eh


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 17, 2011)

i would say same pheno they shared the same embrio -but what do i know 

i hope not dead just resting up- i had a bunch of crib eaths lately 

good luck


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2011)

How's your Thelma and Louise getting along T?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 18, 2011)

roots might have choked each other -did they have complete seperate tops or did they share - they never really lost the helmet


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2011)

They lost the helmet n they are back up.. friday update later after lights on, i been busy gotta catch up on yall threads too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2011)

maybe they'll co exist like human siamese twins till one gets the hump with the others boyfriend and wants cut off. baked sorry.... cant wait to see this


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2011)

Lol, im bout to smoke n it should be lites on 10a.m. . im guessin ill be feeding double huh?


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 18, 2011)

mary kate an ashley look f'in weird dude. ive heard of something like that with jtr. i hope venus and serena make it i really wanna see how it would turn out. im guessing one would overpower the other. but good luck with tia and tamara


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> mary kate an ashley look f'in weird dude. ive heard of something like that with jtr. i hope venus and serena make it i really wanna see how it would turn out. im guessing one would overpower the other. but good luck with tia and tamara


 Lmfao, i'm callin em don N gin. but if i had to pic out of your choices im pickin tia n tammy. the william pack weight in the buds, but tia n tammy are quality.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2011)

weeks 1-3















From L-r pk x lush, lush. headband. ww x lush
middle row warlock, motavation, dog 
front middle three are power slunk, narkush, smile which i think is an automatic now.
the surrounding ones are Lushf2's, n pk x lush.
today is starting week 4


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2011)

WW X LUSH











HEADBAND











LUSH











POWERKUSH X LUSH











CHERRY CHEESELINGS











VEG UNDER THE 400 the one in the biggest pot is cheesequake to the left of it is narkush and to the right is bubblegum kush, all recovering from puppy attack. the rest are two each or narkush, and cherry cheese livers.cherry cheese twins, and one headband and one afghan kush


----------



## convict156326 (Feb 18, 2011)

looks damn good man,


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah things are looking good


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 18, 2011)

looking good dude. that WWxLUSH is looking frosty as hell


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> looks damn good man,





wyteberrywidow said:


> Yeah things are looking good


thx both of you, i forgot this lil guy 
lush f2


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2011)

convict156326 said:


> looks damn good man,





redrum83420 said:


> looking good dude. that WWxLUSH is looking frosty as hell


hell yea, and it is only the start of week 4. i cant wait to see week 6 and 7 and so on.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hell yea, and it is only the start of week 4. i cant wait to see week 6 and 7 and so on.


its only on week 4  damn its going to be covered in trich . i hope my ww is half as frosty as yours i'll be happy. its growing kinda weird those, so is my new skunk haze.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 18, 2011)

How's it going Tryna. 

I liked the first three shots in progression, didn't realize it at first but when I did, I looked at them about 5 times lol. And then I'm looking at your single plant shots and I'm thinking, wow that's a great background I wonder what it is, and then realized it was the outside of your tent! That worked great...I like the look of dark backgrounds. Nice structure on your lushes and cross, real nice. Long colas are sweet looking. Never heard of lush before but looks mighty impressive. I'll have to research that one : !) Hey what did your original WW smell like?

Nice job!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2011)

Lush a cross by a friend from afar,i just f2'd it n crossed it out. my original ww smelled like crayons weird, but i cant think of anything closer. its crazy how we observe each others pics.


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 18, 2011)

Shit, i guess i missed a whole grow huh? lol


----------



## DST (Feb 19, 2011)

i agree....

the headband seems to have gone through a bit of a stretch...a bit on the og kush side pheno 
probably


redrum83420 said:


> looking good dude. that WWxLUSH is looking frosty as hell


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Feb 19, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx both of you, i forgot this lil guy
> lush f2


 I thought you offed him..whats your plans with him?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2011)

wow you can really see the WW coming through in the lush cross. going to finish frosty man.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 20, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I thought you offed him..whats your plans with him?


 that was a push i offed. im gonna try n put him on all my girls tho. n save some. bout to flower him in my veg cab n flower him alone.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> wow you can really see the WW coming through in the lush cross. going to finish frosty man.


lol,n almost identical. gonna bacross her to lush again.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 20, 2011)

looks like yo ish is on the move 
looking good keep em green ww cross looks impressive 

nice job on bills sig could tell you did it 

kush rolled glass full
1Luv


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> so apparently i have some seeds in my powerkush cross, a lot of em. i'm not sure how the hell this happened but i'm not too happy about it, i'm thinking that it got pollinated by my male DOG that i had in the tent early on around the time the pk cros was a week old, because the seeds are fat and ripe. so i figured if it was a hermie issue a. i would have seen some male flowers because there is so many seeds in this plant. and b. the seeds are fully ripe, i figure if it hermied the seeds wouldn't be as mature idk tho. i dont even know if i should keep em??


so the seeds in the pots that i say are pk x lush may be pk x lush x dog. ill be able to tell because the pk x lush i have goin now is a pk x lush from the seeds i made.. not found. and its not frost at all compared to my other three in the same age bracket. the ones that are suspected (pk x lush) x dog have wider leaves.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 20, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> looks like yo ish is on the move
> looking good keep em green ww cross looks impressive
> 
> nice job on bills sig could tell you did it
> ...


thx man, im gonna backcross it back to lush. its too widowy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 20, 2011)

Dont kno what strain this could be?? im thinkin one of my crosses or sour og because this is soil i used to germ beans in and reused after they died or got ate. werd tho. i repotted n called her WTF.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 20, 2011)

looks like you got a new little one growing on the left of the other plant ^^^


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 20, 2011)

Ya going to grow it out, right : ?)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ya going to grow it out, right : ?)


 Lol,i labeled it (wtf?) i mean if its sour og im happy, could be a lost cherry cheese. or just a cross. ill see soon,


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 20, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> looks like you got a new little one growing on the left of the other plant ^^^


sure is. hope i can figure out what it is tho.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

WTF lol doesnt look like cherry cheese leaves look thick. cool none the les bro


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 24, 2011)

note to self.
i started my perpetual today. i put the male lush in the flower closet with a fem bublegum kush, cheesequake reg, n a narkush. the malee willl be taken out before they flower. i been cuttin off the open balls n puttin em in a bottle for pollen.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2011)

hey hey hey!!!! perpetual! thats how to roll bro


----------



## DST (Feb 24, 2011)

wtf, funny T.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 24, 2011)

DST said:


> wtf, funny T.


lol, yea i suck wit names.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2011)

whats shakin T? girls on the up n up?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 25, 2011)

yea, eerythings good, update later maybe. been super busy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 25, 2011)

damn man lifes always in the way of growing eh haha k man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 25, 2011)

weeks 1-3















From L-r pk x lush, lush. headband. ww x lush
middle row warlock, motavation, dog 
front middle three are power slunk, narkush, smile which i think is an automatic now.
the surrounding ones are Lushf2's, n pk x lush.
starting week 4






starting week 5


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 26, 2011)

scraped up some triple bx2 pollen mix fo ya. what size grow bags r those?


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

First pic I was confused, I was thinkg, has time stood still for T, but then I realised, nice comparison shots T!!!

Peace, have a good one mate,

DST


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2011)

woint be many weeks till ur harvesting, then it aint gonna stop lol, wicked mate. Think i got my purpetual going now lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2011)

sweet update you could do a time lapse with it almost! everything looks great T


----------



## "SICC" (Feb 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> weeks 1-3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin proper homie!

Gonna be stinky up in that mutha fucca!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Feb 27, 2011)

lookin correct and rightous 
T is all this still wit no scrubber gona need a couple of them in a few


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 27, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> lookin correct and rightous
> T is all this still wit no scrubber gona need a couple of them in a few


 ive gitta scrubber. just aint put it up yet.


----------



## mr west (Feb 28, 2011)

lol i got 3 at 5 weeks in my 600 tent, maybe we'll be harvesting some at same time lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 28, 2011)

puppy ate the cam memory card, lol. so no pics for a lil sec til i get another one.


----------



## redrum83420 (Feb 28, 2011)

that puppy eats everything does it lol. yo i got another retarded plant dude lol. its a ww


----------



## DST (Mar 2, 2011)

that looks like it is revegging.....is it a clone from someone? If so they have probably cut the clone whilst the plant was in flower.


redrum83420 said:


> that puppy eats everything does it lol. yo i got another retarded plant dude lol. its a ww
> View attachment 1468452View attachment 1468451View attachment 1468453View attachment 1468450


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 2, 2011)

DST said:


> that looks like it is revegging.....is it a clone from someone? If so they have probably cut the clone whilst the plant was in flower.


I see water leaves down there, looks like a seedling to me, albeit a retarded one.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> puppy ate the cam memory card, lol. so no pics for a lil sec til i get another one.


hahahah unlucky man.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 2, 2011)

DST said:


> that looks like it is revegging.....is it a clone from someone? If so they have probably cut the clone whilst the plant was in flower.


its a seedling. its a ww from nirvana. and its the first plant ive ever had grow this weird. i had a skunk haze grow weird but it starting growing normal after 2-3 nodes. im going to just leave it in my closet under 12/12. just put another ww seed in the soil about an hour ago. hopefuly this one grows normal.


----------



## DST (Mar 3, 2011)

you are right, there are cotyledon leaves.....fekkin wierd plant then, lol.



billcollector99 said:


> I see water leaves down there, looks like a seedling to me, albeit a retarded one.


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2011)

will you continue looking for it, lol.

have a good yin T.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> puppy ate the cam memory card, lol. so no pics for a lil sec til i get another one.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 4, 2011)

thx everybody for the comments, and concerns. i gotta new memory card now, just gotta wait for lights on for my friday update.
i also ordered from the tude again, because of all the freebies so my order consist of.

Pick & Mix Seeds . Big Buddha Blue Cheese Feminized

Pick & Mix Seeds Cali Connection Corleone Kush Seeds

Pick and Mix TGA Subcool Seeds Space Bomb

Pick & Mix Seeds . Barneys Farm Violator Kush Feminized

UFO#5 G13 Labs Skunk #1 Feminized

FREE SEED T H Seeds Burmese Kush Feminized
T H Seeds Kushage Feminized
UFO#1 Dinafem Seeds Diesel

FREE SEEDS 2 x T H Seeds Heavy Duty Fruity

FREE SEEDS x 2 TH Seeds Darkstar

FREE SEED G13 Labs New Strain Feminized

UFO#2 Dinafem Seeds White Widow


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

Yeah i was hoping akg stocked up on more strains but its just 2 for right now.So i went tga qrazy train and querkle..3 of each to get the promo seeds


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2011)

i got 2 qrazy trains bout 2 weeks in flower, they are really stretchy  was hoping for one of each pheno but oh well, cookie crumbles... 

some order that T! i did heavy duty fruity some time ago and seriulsy it is exactly that. thing was about 7ft tall, i had to snap it over at 5ft


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 4, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i got 2 qrazy trains bout 2 weeks in flower, they are really stretchy  was hoping for one of each pheno but oh well, cookie crumbles...
> 
> some order that T! i did heavy duty fruity some time ago and seriulsy it is exactly that. thing was about 7ft tall, i had to snap it over at 5ft


 Im hoping i get some sexy girls this time...querkles were male on me first time with that strain so hopefully i get females from queerkle and qrazy train..Im hoping i get a shorter pheno or i might have to lst and flower early..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 4, 2011)

weeks 1-5


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 4, 2011)

STARTING WEEK 6

400w closet, Bubblegum Kush, Cheesequake, Narkush






WW x Lush











Lush f2






Headband






Push






Warlock,DOG, MOTAvation






Narkush, Power skunk, Smile(suppose to be auto, but i dont think so.)






Push's i think i see phenos. some frostier then other some stretched more.











Lush f2's
2 pheno's i believe. the tallest being the funkiest.






filter n fan hooked up. did i do it right? im suckin air thru the filter out the fan thru the tent?






veggers






pregnant Dog. Lush f2 x Dog






lush f2 male(neglected but still pollen droppin.)

Headband






push






lush


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 4, 2011)

damn dude your plants look good. i wish i had the room you got in your tent. looks nice with that fan/filter hanging. how loud is yours? how much has your temps changed? you using a fan controller?


----------



## convict156326 (Mar 4, 2011)

i second all those questions as the fan is my next upgrade, soon as i get 200 bucks.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 4, 2011)

i honer this plant..... this would be an ideal specimen for s.o.g. style growing... look at that chunky single cola..... and excellent flower to leaf ratio!!!! you can fit like 25 of those under a 1k light...


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 4, 2011)

damn lookin good over here!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 4, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> damn dude your plants look good. i wish i had the room you got in your tent. looks nice with that fan/filter hanging. how loud is yours? how much has your temps changed? you using a fan controller?


 Thanks, i don't have a controller and i broke my hygrometer/thermometer. but it feels better in there. and what i've noticed is if it feels good in there to me they look like they feel good. 


convict156326 said:


> i second all those questions as the fan is my next upgrade, soon as i get 200 bucks.


 yea man i procrastinated for a long ass time. but i can already tell the difference.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i honer this plant..... this would be an ideal specimen for s.o.g. style growing... look at that chunky single cola..... and excellent flower to leaf ratio!!!! you can fit like 25 of those under a 1k light...


 yea chi, it gets one big frosty ass single cola everytime. and its easy to manicure. 


rastadred22 said:


> damn lookin good over here!


thanx rasta, i just left your thread n same to u.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 4, 2011)

Awesome set of pics bro, rockin an rollin in high gear!

Have a good one buddy


----------



## Jerry Garcia (Mar 4, 2011)

Looking awesome my man. Is that fan a Tjernlund? I got the M-6 and she is a beast...530 cfm and less than a bill delivered!






I use a speed controller with it and I find it really helps, especially in the winter when I want to dial it back a bit.

Also, what kind of filter you using there? DIY?


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2011)

Looking great, that Lush sure is a sweety. You should get the DOG topped or LST'd the next time to get it pumping bru. It really enjoys being tied down!

Have a goodweekend, T.

DST


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 4, 2011)

heres my smile. also not an auto


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 5, 2011)

damn T that lush got real fat fast.! looks like its just going to get fatter too!nice work man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Looking great, that Lush sure is a sweety. You should get the DOG topped or LST'd the next time to get it pumping bru. It really enjoys being tied down!
> 
> Have a goodweekend, T.
> 
> DST


Good to know about the DOG...got 4 of them that just poked their head up out of the soil ; !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 5, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> heres my smile. also not an auto
> View attachment 1475326View attachment 1475323View attachment 1475324 View attachment 1475325


 Lol, it looks nice. is it acting like a sativa. cuz i kno mine is. the other seedling which is non auto plated at the same time been flowerin but not the smile


DST said:


> Looking great, that Lush sure is a sweety. You should get the DOG topped or LST'd the next time to get it pumping bru. It really enjoys being tied down!
> 
> Have a goodweekend, T.
> 
> DST


 Thanks D, since it was 12/12 from seed i didnt have a chace for lst as she stretcged just like the headband did. almost overnite. hopefully the seeds that come of this dog cross will react how dog does to topping.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn T that lush got real fat fast.! looks like its just going to get fatter too!nice work man


 thx, i only hope she gets phatter. looks to me like the smalled lush girls may be bigger then her they already beat the height


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 5, 2011)

CHEESEQUAKE. is it male or female? im thinkin M


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah thats a male..You see the clusters forming at top
What you hitting with that?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 5, 2011)

lol thx. i wanted a cheesequake fem. but imma hit whatever i can with it. but now i gotta flower out somethin else. im def savin some pollen tho.bout to put cc x l in flower now.. hope its female though. also. the WTF seed from a few pages back


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Dont kno what strain this could be?? im thinkin one of my crosses or sour og because this is soil i used to germ beans in and reused after they died or got ate. werd tho. i repotted n called her WTF.


 i believe it might be my sour og because it has that familiar sour smell alreeady n its a youngin. cant think of what it could be.. doesnt look like lush or push. soo im sure its sour og. my cc x l seedling smells fruity already too. im pumped bout that


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

I was gonna get the cheese quake but sub recommended the qrazy train over it so i went with that and querkle...
You should get some nice crosses with the pollen from that..I wonder will the off spring show just cheesequake phenos or the parents of the cheese quake like some leaning to cheese and some leaning querkle..what do you think


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 5, 2011)

im not sure about that. one thing i will do is ross it to cherry cheese for some cherry cheesequake. my other choices are kushes.. might dust a short lush pheno. im dustin the taller pheno for f3's


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 5, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im not sure about that. one thing i will do is ross it to cherry cheese for some cherry cheesequake. my other choices are kushes.. might dust a short lush pheno. im dustin the taller pheno for f3's


Cherry cheesequake sounds good.
Is the male you are using worthy for the dusting for f3s?Like does he stink,is he showing alot of male flowers or flowering quick?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 5, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Cherry cheesequake sounds good.
> Is the male you are using worthy for the dusting for f3s?Like does he stink,is he showing alot of male flowers or flowering quick?


cherry cheesequake should be nice. the male lush that i have in flowering was one that i was hoping to be male when they were smaller. it started flowering like 2 weeks before the females, ill go bacc n checc to make sure. as far as flowering yield it got burnt on the top with a bulb when i had it flowering under cfls in its own cab so it kinda topped itself.mom of the f2's didnt really have a smell but the male i used did(during veg/flowering) out of the 4 f2 female i have going now 1 has a faint smell like the mom after drying. the other have a similar diesel funk smell but the taller one has more dimensions to the smell its the best imo. i think the male i have now is the same as the taller pheno judging by color, size and smell. i still have alot of f2 beans so if i need another male or wanna do it again it'll be no prob. i'm sure there are some pheno's i havn't even seen yet.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2011)

So it turns out that my WTF? seedis sour og. i havn't had a plant stink so much in early veg since my sour og cross so it's not one of my crosses or a cheese. seeds are amazing, i tried to germ it before, it got lost in the soil so i dumped the unused soil in my soil bin. then i re'used the same soil when i repotted my bubblegum kush(which smells super fruity) and bam!! 5 days later i got a seedling lol. seeds are survivors im glad n i hope its fem.. so i can dust it with a nice lush f3 male, n mainly so i can keep a mom. im bout to repot it in a bigger pot now that i kno its the Sour OG.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

Good shit right there now that sour og will be good to go..Im about to flower the one in veg now so if its female we can furthermore see if yours really is the sour og.Eventho i dont doubt it is now just for reassurance


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 6, 2011)

cool, i'm almost 100% possible. the only other seed that aint germ on me was a cherry cheese or something. but none of the cheese's look like this at all. and none of my crosses do either. but the smell is most def chem fam. so its gotta be. wish i had clicc n sniff. u would know exactly what i mean.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 6, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> cool, i'm almost 100% possible. the only other seed that aint germ on me was a cherry cheese or something. but none of the cheese's look like this at all. and none of my crosses do either. but the smell is most def chem fam. so its gotta be. wish i had clicc n sniff. u would know exactly what i mean.


lmao click n sniff...I used to love the scratch n sniff shit lol....Well heres hoping our sours are female


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

sometimes the luck just rolls your way eh T! kool


----------



## DST (Mar 7, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i'm almost 100% possible.


100% possible (that's like about 50/50 then, hehe)...I assume you meant 100% positive (lmao)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 7, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> lmao click n sniff...I used to love the scratch n sniff shit lol....Well heres hoping our sours are female


 Lol, heres to hoping! i need this to be a chicc since cheesequake is a dude. 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> sometimes the luck just rolls your way eh T! kool


lol, it seems that way. must be payback from all the bad luck ive had.



DST said:


> 100% possible (that's like about 50/50 then, hehe)...I assume you meant 100% positive (lmao)


lol, indeed i did. idk what i was thinkin'.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 7, 2011)

just looked around a fe pages back to here you got sum nice stuff goig on what happened to this one


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 7, 2011)

didnt the twins die off?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 7, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> didnt the twins die off?


 they're still alive and well a little N def, but so was my whole veg cab but i fed 'em today. the burn is from the light falling incident.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 7, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> they're still alive and well a little N def, but so was my whole veg cab but i fed 'em today. the burn is from the light falling incident.


Should name her medusa lol. Hope she is something special


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 7, 2011)

glad to hear they still fightin -i always had a thing for two girls at da same time 

keep em both green 
1Luv


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

hahaha boooom 2's up lmao. wouldnt it be a trip if they were different sex. highly unlikely i guess


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 8, 2011)

i dont know how unlikely it is. remember thelma and louise that D had? Gin and Ton might be m/f..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

ah yeah i do. wonder if they are M & F if the resulting beans would be fems


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 8, 2011)

Yeah Tryna, I have heard of both sex twins twice last winter when I was following subcools forums. Darn unsta I mean reccesive genes lol.

Have a good day man!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 8, 2011)

i know i been lackin in the bud porn dept. but things are still nice in the op.


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 8, 2011)

well damn, that makes up for it. jus sayin


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 8, 2011)

shit is lookin real nice.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 8, 2011)

nice bud bro. looks almost done. what strain is that one?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2011)

nice cola T dogg


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 9, 2011)

T dogg, hmmm. Catchy! New nickname for Tryna maybe lol. 

Nice bud pic bud : !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 9, 2011)

mane2008 said:


> well damn, that makes up for it. jus sayin





SICC";5420022]shit is lookin real nice.[/QUOTE]
thx yall said:


> nice bud bro. looks almost done. what strain is that one?


 its my White Widow x Lush thanks



Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice cola T dogg


thx don, i used the gravity two days ago, now the hairs turnin n ish.. im happy she's almost done. im thinkin 2 or 3 weeks. bout to pluck a tester nuggie



Highlanders cave said:


> T dogg, hmmm. Catchy! New nickname for Tryna maybe lol.
> 
> Nice bud pic bud : !)


haha most people call me T, or da homies call me trouble. and u are my homie HC u can call me whatever.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2011)

thats the thing with the gravity the hairs turn but the trichs will always tell the truth.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 9, 2011)

what part of the bud do you guys check the trich at to see it their ready to be harvested?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2011)

i generally have a look at 2-3 points round the plant at random


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 9, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> what part of the bud do you guys check the trich at to see it their ready to be harvested?


your top will always look done. I look near the top and then at 3other places(no particular spots though for those)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 9, 2011)

same for me, i just look at random spots. these trichs are gettin cloudy, no amber of course. tester nug in the oven now. the bud is silver with trichs, crazy as hell. the trichs dont look exactly how they did on the widow tho. kinda cool.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 9, 2011)

is it ok to harvest my tops then let the rest grow for another 5-10 days to mature more?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 9, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> is it ok to harvest my tops then let the rest grow for another 5-10 days to mature more?


it's ok. i do it from time to time. it wont grpw much, but it'll mature n harden up at the bottom.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2011)

generally good practise, i prefer to lollipop the lower branches so theres less popcorn fluff to deal with, save ages trimming with some strains and you get fatter top colas.

man watch the oven T, last time i tried to oven bake weed i ended up burning 2 lots ( the second i put a tray of chips on top of.... ) i was drunk..


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 9, 2011)

i try to tell ripe -ready by the whole bud cause it starts to change -i mostly only zero into trichs for reasurance -bud change to w worm sun taned lookin color -then there is alot to go by after that -pistils-trichs -calyxes -fans-most time im on the mark by the total bud shot 

just dont be a preme choper- bro -such a waste to wait through all phases of growth to chop early -and it happens so much - i dont understand it 

i want all the plant has to offer 

1Luv


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 9, 2011)

redrum83420 said:


> what part of the bud do you guys check the trich at to see it their ready to be harvested?


 
i dont look at the very tops of the colas as those usually ripe earlier than the rest of the plant..i look at pretty much every bud...and i check from the tops to about midway of the bud...and i dont look at the trichs on the leaves cuz those normally get amber be4 the trichs on the buds


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 9, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> i try to tell ripe -ready by the whole bud cause it starts to change -i mostly only zero into trichs for reasurance -bud change to w worm sun taned lookin color -then there is alot to go by after that -pistils-trichs -calyxes -fans-most time im on the mark by the total bud shot
> 
> just dont be a preme choper- bro -such a waste to wait through all phases of growth to chop early -and it happens so much - i dont understand it
> 
> ...


that way could be true. but ive seen finished hairs n cleary cloudy trichs.. n vice versa


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey T hows it goin buddy?........, have you grown BB blue cheese if so do you no how much strech it has like does it triple in size like my G13 did??


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> that way could be true. but ive seen finished hairs n cleary cloudy trichs.. n vice versa


thats tru cuz my 1024 starts showin amber hairs like a month in


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 11, 2011)

Well, its over again.. I got robbed for my shgyt 2 days ago.. it was a set-up. 
well anyway i waa chillin in the living room and a nigga came to the door, pulled out some cash n was like "lemme get a g BRUH" I was like i dont work like that i dont do that, cuz i aint no him he looked back at me and said thats cool, WE want the POUNDS and pulled the pistol out so i backed up n let him all the way in and was tryna tell him aint nothin in the crib for him, blah blah. anyway another lil nigga came in and ran str8 to the klitchen and stopped and turned around and he was like "where the dog at"(thhis is how i know i was set up) and i was like "yo i swear the dogs is locked up in the back" and the other nigga was like " the second room in the back if im not mistaken" i was like wtf. so the whole time he threaztenin me wit the pistol tellin me shutup for he pistol whip me but i kept talkin. my goirl was next to me tellin me to shutup as well. lol. any way the lil nigga rushed ojut the back wit 7 of my most mature girls and dipped out the door, by the time i got to the door they was hoppin in the car im in tghe middle of the street cussin n screamin. so all in all i lost an ipodg4 which was my girls, my camera 1/4 coke 1/4hard.. he broke my computer(pistol whipped the comp not me) so after sum thought i decided my lady go to my other house and i would stay there for the night incase they came back for my tv which he commented on but didnt break, as well as all my equip[ment. well anyways yesterday we got the uhaul and moved to my other house.. oh well i got seeds on the way but i wont be back in the game until i find a nice spot that aint in the hood. BTW nobody knew i was growing but they knew i was sellin hard n weed so i guess..hmph

anyways i called my brother to call my brother to come over to help me clean up.. and he wanted to smoke some of the premature girls i was like i wouldnt try it but he dried it and i smoked it wit him.. n i was high, they were only 2 weeks in flower . weird. im living in my other crib for a lil bit til im back on my feet, ill be usin my sister comp or my mom if she bring it over for me to use today.. im tryna move outt my city, im tired of goin thru this.. DONT GROW IN THE HOOD


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 11, 2011)

sorry to hear that man. if it was me id be calling my boys up and we would be going hunting. and then find a nice curb or tree to take care of them. we dont play no bullshit games like that. your better off in the suburbs or the country man.


----------



## rastadred22 (Mar 11, 2011)

dmannnn man! thats some fucked up shit! any idea who it was? and if u dont tell much ppls about ur room u should be able to figure out who it mighta been? damn man hope everything work ouit for u


----------



## genuity (Mar 11, 2011)

wow....sorry to hear that T.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 11, 2011)

wow t thats just fucked up all around


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2011)

sorry 2 hear that bro, that is fucked up


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 11, 2011)

It aint never good in the hood. Shit i woulda rushed that fool for his gat. He the only nigga wit a gun, while some other pawn be movin shit. The odd's aint too stacc'd against you. That's some fuc'd up shit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 11, 2011)

aint no might about it i know for afact who put the niggas on to me. talked to one he acting blind deaf n dumb over the phone. the other one been ghost for a few weeks and the main suspect to me is locked up. im more focused on gettin my ex neigbors than whoeva ran oin my crib. nobody knew bout the grow. just that when i go grab a sack for em it was from back there. everything happens for a reason and im on to a new city, i have a pic of how my grow looked after they hiot me up but its on my lil brothers phone imma get him to email it to me. i cant go huntin for people i dont kno as far as the jackboys go. but my neighbors been on ghost mode since tax money came back, and only one had a number called him n he ain no nothin.. im holdin on to my grow gear in hopes my next move i will be able to, if not i gotta let it go as well as the new seeds on the way.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey T those fuks are lucky that they didn't get killed rippin a little weed. Glad you didn't get hurt man. I guess they were hoping for pounds. They don't want to pull that shit around here...I have close to 10 firearms within an arms reach. God I hate friggen cities


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 12, 2011)

shit T thats some harsh shit to go through. money weed and electrical shit can be replaced, glad you n your girl are safe man.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 12, 2011)

In the hood you never eat where you sleep at..You being a hood person i thought you knew
You ever heard biggie smalls ten crack commandments?
"Never sell crack where you rest at i dont care if they want a ounce tell em bounce"


----------



## "SICC" (Mar 12, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> In the hood you never eat where you sleep at..You being a hood person i thought you knew
> You ever heard biggie smalls ten crack commandments?
> "Never sell crack where you rest at i dont care if they want a ounce tell em bounce"


[video=youtube;6ihPOTDxMfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ihPOTDxMfE[/video]


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Mar 12, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5437096][video=youtube;6ihPOTDxMfE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ihPOTDxMfE[/video][/QUOTE]

this is ten rules that you always follow


----------



## mane2008 (Mar 12, 2011)

fucking clowns, sad to hear man ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 12, 2011)

lol, thats my shit tho! but it aint always easy to follow them rules. for me i keep everything where i rest at cuz i dont trust nobody, and this is why. as far as rushing the dude wit the pistol had it been me alone i wouldnt care but my wife was sittin next to me, i wish i wouldve but, oh well. casualties of a dice game.


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 12, 2011)

just make sure you hook us up with a link once you get going again. so we can tag along for the show


----------



## jeb5304 (Mar 12, 2011)

sorry to hear this bro. man glad ya both safe. man i dont sell shit out tha crib.
i meet ppl down the block at the store or im deliverin. best of luck to ya mane.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Mar 12, 2011)

sorry to hear of da drama in yo life 

but Dammm *T *sum mo negative ass shit rolin yo way 
you gota make sum changes sumwhere sumtin not right 
i dont know what it is you gota try an figure it out an fix it 
enough is to much seem all your shit be cumin up foul what da fuk bro 
where is yo positive karma at


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 13, 2011)

Shit mate that sucks arse i feel for ya!!!


----------



## redrum83420 (Mar 19, 2011)

dude check this out. my critical+ from the 3/4 promo popped threw the soil. it looked weird. under close inspection it had 2 root growing out of the seed. i was able to split the 2 apart without hurting them.

View attachment 1503688View attachment 1503689View attachment 1503690View attachment 1503691


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 17, 2011)

Well guys i finally got my shit together and all my seeds have sprouted. i am in a new city, new state and security comes first this time around. i planted 9 seeds becuae i had enough dirt for 9 pots. i planted them in a mixture of 28quarts of pro-mix with perlite and another 8quarts of perlite for aeration. i also added a healthy amount of earthworm castings. 
so as far as seedlings
2 x Corleone Kush
1 Livers x Cherry Cheese
1 Spacebomb
1 Heavy Duty Fruity
1 Kushage
1 Blue Cheese(big buddha) searching for an old friend
1 G13 NL Auto(me giving auto's a try) 
1 Burmese Kush

Of course im hoping for all fems, and i dont remember which seeds are fem's or regs. but it feels good to be at it again. as far as pics go they will be here and there and probably lower quality because of what happened to my cam but shit, it is what it is. one thing for sure is it's om now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 17, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> sorry to hear of da drama in yo life
> 
> but Dammm *T *sum mo negative ass shit rolin yo way
> you gota make sum changes sumwhere sumtin not right
> ...


Hopefully with my new settings and plans.. all my karma should be good. but i do believe in karma and i think some good is due for me.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Well guys i finally got my shit together and all my seeds have sprouted. i am in a new city, new state and security comes first this time around. i planted 9 seeds becuae i had enough dirt for 9 pots. i planted them in a mixture of 28quarts of pro-mix with perlite and another 8quarts of perlite for aeration. i also added a healthy amount of earthworm castings.
> so as far as seedlings
> 2 x Corleone Kush
> 1 Livers x Cherry Cheese
> ...


Glad to hear it T, I'll bet it feels real good! I have 3 L x CC phenos, when you get to that point I'll try and hep ya


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2011)

that's good news bud, all the best with the new surroundings. All the best with it. Peace, DST


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 17, 2011)

Glad to have you back bro, stay safe man.


----------



## "SICC" (Apr 17, 2011)

Thats a nice line up homie, hope you get all fems!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Apr 18, 2011)

Good to have you back bro!!!..............good luck for the future  !!!!!!!!!1


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2011)

thankx everybody, i got busy this morning puttin em in their pots and de-capitated the space bomb. so i dropped darkstar .. i got a litter of 9 blue pitbull puppies 6 days old, and my seedlings. now im kinda excited about movin up here n shyt. the thinbg is i decided to go up on how much i pay to ensure a nicer neighborhood. i succeeded but now growing also has to be part of my other incomes, if i wanna stay afloat out here. i also forgot to mention i got another new family member named Rico.. he's a blue brindle pitbull puppy i bought for my wife because the hood we moved into right after getiin robbed was infected with parvo and duchess the shih tzu had to be put to sleep..but anyways im off to do some things. thanks for still bein around ppls'.. check u all out later


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 25, 2011)

Here is a pic of the tent after i got robbed, my brother just sent me the pic. as u can see they took the mature plants n left the young'ns. my closet was closed so it was lights out. n they aint touch the veg cab. before n after pics
b4






after







so i feel like all in all, they aint get shit but some premature plants. i took a L for that. but i moved n shop is back up Whole new state n im doin shit right 4 me this time. i wish i knew who they were but fuck it. im still gonna get me regardless.


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Here is a pic of the tent after i got robbed, my brother just sent me the pic. as u can see they took the mature plants n left the young'ns. my closet was closed so it was lights out. n they aint touch the veg cab. before n after pics
> b4
> 
> 
> ...


 what was wrong with darkstar? thats a purple kush cross right?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 25, 2011)

i have no idea what darkstar is chi. i got on goin i aint big on purp even tho thats all i been smoking, had some GDP that put me on my ass a few nights ago. cant wait to burn my own tree


----------



## theexpress (Apr 25, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i have no idea what darkstar is chi. i got on goin i aint big on purp even tho thats all i been smoking, had some GDP that put me on my ass a few nights ago. cant wait to burn my own tree


maybe i missread...... i thought i saw u write i dropped darkstar


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 25, 2011)

i checced it out. yea darkstar is purple kush x mazar i sharif.. i dont kno what kinda purp i been smokin, people just call it purp.


----------



## DST (Apr 26, 2011)

Good luck in the new state, a new place a new beginning bru!!!! Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Good luck in the new state, a new place a new beginning bru!!!! Peace, DST


Thx D, everything is up and growing one my second node. im gonna grow em clone em n flower em. im not sure if im going to use 1 flower rom or two yet tho, so i might veg em for a while.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2011)

Since i have no herb to show, ive got some other babies ill be workin with soon. the pups are on the ground runnin now. they a Blue Pit bull terriers


----------



## redrum83420 (May 1, 2011)

beautiful pups tyrnagro


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

Very very cool T!


----------



## Hemlock (May 1, 2011)

Look at the little babies.... Will they be show dogs?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2011)

on the fathers side theres sho. My girl is all go, she is a working dog at heart. im keeping one im just hoping wityh her drive and the fathers size i can find a nice catch dog out of this litter


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

I want one soo bad, just convincing my FIL is impossible.


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

Very sweet pups T!!! And I love the pic, puppies looking in all directions, hehe. Curious as hell.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2011)

Thx evrybody, im enjoying every second of em. Now a few more weeks before bud shts should show too.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thx evrybody, im enjoying every second of em. Now a few more weeks before bud shts should show too.


 Better be.... or else!!!

Lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2011)

Lol, your joking but i'm needing bud in my life. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, your joking but i'm needing bud in my life. lol


Yeah, i think I would go crazy if I didnt medicate. A day or two without smoking, and I feel like I wanna choke-a-bitch.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2011)

i have choked a bitch, lol j/k. so i kno what u mean.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i have choked a bitch, lol j/k. so i kno what u mean.


as long as she enjoyed it


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah, i think I would go crazy if I didnt medicate. A day or two without smoking, and I feel like I wanna choke-a-bitch.


What is this...not smoking that you speak of? I don't think I'm familiar with that term


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2011)

Lol, im getting used to it. sort of. it never last long.


----------



## mr west (May 2, 2011)

Sobriety sucks big fat sweaty ones lol


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 11, 2011)

Yo blak man how you be 
did not know you were back in da game 
looks like all is good for you im glad for you 
may grow gods smile upon yo seeds - and keep you wit a room full of fat assed girls 

pups are fine -
yo first liter a pin in the assets right smells and shit -the shit and shit- yap yap yap 
b ut pups still spell fun and lafter enjoy 

you know what im packin let me know if i can help - i dont just talk 

1Luv Stay True


ult chemdawg by elite genetics


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 11, 2011)

Whutup rich, yea im back in the game. i can't stop i may be a growing addict. Havn't posted any pics because my cameras is gone, i might post a pic or two later from my phone. there isnt much going on yet, i got nine plants i been veggin and i just recently put them on 12/12 to sex. i just dont know if i want to veg em big to take a lot of clones. or clone the girls now and flower the donors. after i start cloning i'll be popping seeds again and maybe continuing with the lush project. i just waitin on them to sex for now though. 

and i feel you about the pups, im outside everyday cleaning up shit. they started leaving the den a few days ago on their own and they are a healthy bunch and are growing fast at 4 weeks. its a hassle but i love dealing with dogs.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 11, 2011)

you got liter experience a lot of work -usin a vet - or you can give yo own shots and shit -crockin ?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 11, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> you got liter experience a lot of work -usin a vet - or you can give yo own shots and shit -crockin ?


i give my own vaccinations, way cheaper than the vet + they sell em at every feed store.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 11, 2011)

big up to you bro 
work it yo
erie i 
yep yep 

1Luv Stay True


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 12, 2011)

well, 1 of my corleone kush's and my darkstar showed male flowers today  . i really wanted a darkstar fem . oh well, corleone kush f2's and some other crosses are in order.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 12, 2011)

Maybe both corleones are male . here is a quick phone shot. everything is green and healthy. just waiting for them to sex and its clone tine.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 12, 2011)

dont start that knida shit -stay positive till convinced otherwise -dont be sayin or believin nutin else -just fukn wait an e -you ant god you dont know what da fuk its gona be -i fkn hate negative shit -matter of fact go back an delete dat shit -*now T*

*if you be believin sumtin bad is gona happen it will -*you believe sumbody put a spell on you look out -shit be happenin when you believe -good -and bad

1Luv


----------



## "SICC" (May 12, 2011)

damn, i hope the other ck is fem


----------



## theexpress (May 12, 2011)

[QUOTE="SICC";5717106]damn, i hope the other ck is fem [/QUOTE]

my corleone kush never germed.. along with a few other swerve strains...... wassup with it trouble???? let me rub some f2's....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> dont start that knida shit -stay positive till convinced otherwise -dont be sayin or believin nutin else -just fukn wait an e -you ant god you dont know what da fuk its gona be -i fkn hate negative shit -matter of fact go back an delete dat shit -*now T*
> 
> *if you be believin sumtin bad is gona happen it will -*you believe sumbody put a spell on you look out -shit be happenin when you believe -good -and bad
> 
> 1Luv





SICC";5717106]damn said:


> my corleone kush never germed.. along with a few other swerve strains...... wassup with it trouble???? let me rub some f2's....


i was actually saying that my Corleone Kush IS indeed a male with balls poppin out. so right now im 3 males outta 9 plants. so i need the rest to be fem. so i cant make f2's. probably just cross it to something. maybe my lush f2's would like that. so right now i have going is. 
2 male Corleones
1 male darkstar
1 blue cheese
1 Livers x Cherry cheese
1 heavy duty fruity
1 NL auto
1 Kushage
1 headband


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 13, 2011)

sounds like a good lineup gona be a good game 

good luck blak man 

1Luv


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2011)

thx, lets just hope the rest are fems.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 13, 2011)

yep yep bring on da dancin girls


----------



## "SICC" (May 13, 2011)

The males usually show sex first, so im sure the rest of the plants will be ladies


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2011)

It's going to be T's little harem : !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 14, 2011)

lets hope so, and not a nanner party


----------



## Hefty (May 14, 2011)

Looking good...havent read it all yet..working on it but def subd....Also I had a quick question for you if u have a second...tried to PM you but your box is full...all the best


Hefty


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 14, 2011)

just ask it here. thx for joining in. im just getting started back up.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 15, 2011)

Hi T lookin realhealthy those plants mate, lovin the line up list also.....good luck for the future bro!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 15, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Hi T lookin realhealthy those plants mate, lovin the line up list also.....good luck for the future bro!!!


thx. my lineup isnt as nice as i wanted because i killed some seedlings. but i should be dropping more and picking back up on my breeding soon


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 15, 2011)

SICC is wright when he said 


> The males usually show sex first, so im sure the rest of the plants will be ladies


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 15, 2011)

lol, u owe me a slap. my other corleone is female. i cloned the girls today. so i should be flowering soon. i hope time flies.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 15, 2011)

glad to hear that 
how many more to sex 


good luck bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

Hello DaBong,

Sorry for delayed reply but we are just doing our part as a moderator of this forum. We have to keep this forum free from discriminatory languages, endorsement or advertising of other websites and spam posts. One of these could be the reason for the deletion of your posts.You mentioned that you were not using discriminatory words therefore the last 2 reasons could be the reasons for the deletion of your posts. When i said "spam posts", it includes short posts that do not add value to the thread.
​


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

One of the pics MaryJany and her friend Ellen deleted recently


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

And this was her response when the poster questioned her about it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2011)

awwww, how could they justify deleting such a cute puppy. i gues the riu pet owners thread will be closed. and my puppy pics deleted out of my journal. i think its weird that ROLLI would hire two chicks to mod a marijuana site that was already over modded in my opinion. are they paid? who would think you need censorship on an mj site ? pretty weak imo.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> glad to hear that
> how many more to sex
> 
> 
> good luck bro


they are all sexed and cloned now. the last to show was my female  Livers x Cherry Cheese, so im pretty happy about that. my two males are darkstar and corleone kush. my corleone male is the one i wanted to be fem so i consider that a good thing. and the darkstar is impressive forming a big cola full of balls. i will be collecting from both.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> awwww, how could they justify deleting such a cute puppy. i gues the riui poet owners thread will be closed. and my puppy pics deleted out of my journal. i think its weird that ROLLI would hire two chicks to mod a marijuana site that was already over modded in my opinion. are they paid? who would think you need censorship on an mj site ? pretty weak imo.


Puppy pic must have taken up to much space lol. I need to go get stoned/er. Later bro!


----------



## ChronicObsession (May 19, 2011)

de mods locked de twed abut da poopies foto maan. No Poopies fow Yew


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2011)

pics of my other babies. the puppies mom is the red dog. she had 10, i accidently killed one there is 9 left. Rico is the Blue older looking pup who came shortly after Duchess the shih tzu died(parvo is a big threat in the hood).
of course the strain is pitbulls. lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

They look mostly indica! The older blue pup/plant looks like he's going to be a tough nut!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> They look mostly indica! The older blue pup/plant looks like he's going to be a tough nut!!


He's already a tuff nut. i almost had to lst and top him earlier.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> He's already a tuff nut. i almost had to lst and top him earlier.


Haha funny  Whoops shi I mean darn...I used up a smiley

If your chillaxen bru, bout to do some breeding in a few....tips from a pro ; ?)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2011)

AIM is everything.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 20, 2011)

nice dog show going on here


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2011)

thx rich, maybe pics later. Of the garden of course.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2011)

Quick pics.. from my phone
everything lookin good n green till. tent should be full after the clones root. i can fit 20 plants in 1gal pots in my tent. i still have the 600 hps and the 400 mh running.


----------



## "SICC" (May 21, 2011)

Very nice homie, them ladies look like they will fill in nicely. How long how they been flowering now?


----------



## DST (May 22, 2011)

Very nice pups indeed. I hope they get good homes. You plan on keeping any of them T?

Tents back on schedule as well, good to see after recent unmentionable happenings. Good luck for the rest of the grow, peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2011)

DST said:


> Very nice pups indeed. I hope they get good homes. You plan on keeping any of them T?
> 
> Tents back on schedule as well, good to see after recent unmentionable happenings. Good luck for the rest of the grow, peace, DST


 i have found a few homes for them. i have one buyer coming to bring me the vaccines so i can give them there shots today. and im glad the tent is back on schedule, once again these plants are small but the next round will be bigger, because i will be able to veg my clones out. im so ready!

edit: i want to keep one, and my lady says no. but she loves em just as much as i do so keeping one wouldnt be hard. its just me knowing she knows best, so i probably wont. 3 dogs would be a task im ready for though.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 23, 2011)

plants cumin along fine
im glad to see things are falin back into place for you 

luck wit all endevours 

1Luv


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 25, 2011)

Loving the blue dog mate. The Missus said he looks naughty lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 25, 2011)

Comin on nice bro, good work!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 25, 2011)

Thx i just potted 3 blue cheese clones and put em in the veg closet. now i gotta wait for all the other clones.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 26, 2011)

Another self note.. headband just showed male.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Another self note.. headband just showed male.


Is that good or bad? Or just roll with it?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2011)

Glad to see a green tent in your possession again.

You gonna use that HB male?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thx i just potted 3 blue cheese clones and put em in the veg closet. now i gotta wait for all the other clones.


Are they BigB bro????


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 26, 2011)

yup big budda is the only blue cheese i'd put the stamp on. 
as far as my HB male, i wanted a fem im gonna chop him down and re-use his dirt since i already have 2 males goin at the mo. so for females i have 
Livers x Cherry Cheese, Kushage, Blue cheese, HDF, Corleone Kush, NL Auto.

males are darkstar(purple kush x mazar i sharif) and Corleone Kush.


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2011)

Was it a reg headband seed? I think the one i got hold of is fem ill jus check brb, yep its a fem. Did not know u could get regs?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> Was it a reg headband seed? I think the one i got hold of is fem ill jus check brb, yep its a fem. Did not know u could get regs?


yea, i think its more like a hermie so im waitin it out. all my other hb's (5) were fem. but the last hb i grew hermied and i popped a few seeds from some buds and kept them, so im thinkin thats what i have in this case .

edit. it is definitely a hermie. it only has balls on the nodes the cola is pistols. weird, ill probably still kill it though. unless you think i can pluck the balls off?


----------



## DST (May 29, 2011)

just pluck the fukkers off.....do you think most women look the way are by being natural, lol. no, they pluck, shave, trim and then plaster. So no harm doing it to our other ladies, haha.


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2011)

would of been kool if it was a propper full blooded male


----------



## DST (May 29, 2011)

Would of been EXTREMELY COOL and worth a lot of cheese indeed.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 29, 2011)

do you think ill ave to keep pluckin throughout the whole 8 or 9 weeks? if so ill just let it go


----------



## DST (May 30, 2011)

up to week 4 you should be good.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> do you think ill ave to keep pluckin throughout the whole 8 or 9 weeks? if so ill just let it go


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 30, 2011)

My number 2 Dog was throwing out some male flowers. Quite a few actually, but only on the lower part of the plant. I plucked them off for a couple of weeks and now their fine. Week 5 now for them. Really weird because #3 is an exact same carbon copy plant but with no male flowers. One possibility is that # 2 had a cola snapped off at 3 weeks in and that's when I started noticing the male pods. I would be suprised if # 2 did not impregnate herself though. Pot plants are weird lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 30, 2011)

Yes very weird they are. im glad when i stress my lady she doesnt go hermie on me


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 31, 2011)

looks like things are rolling along -good 
glad to see almost back to your normal standards 

id leave the herm out the mix though if i were you 
especially if hermed on its own not stress induced 



good luck 
1Luv


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

Well if you know what the possibilities are with a plant and are experienced to deal with it, then the risks are certainly reduced re any possible external damage. And pollem from a herm plant doesn't always produce herm offspring so can be utilised to develop female only plants of strains that you wouldn't normally get the opportunity to grow. But if you are growing to sling out the door, then pull the thing and get a replacement that grows large weight I guess. Good luck either way bru.

Peace, DST


----------



## Dwezelitsame (May 31, 2011)

one thing fosho about this hobby 
is hundreds of ways to do same thing- an everybody diff

most important part of my post is first two words of the second paragraf 

an i wish everyone much success in they style of growing 
may you all have a room full of fat assed girls 
may the grow gods smile upon your beans

1Luv Stay True Forever


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

I'm a bit stoned and keep looking at your avatar and loosing track of what I was thnking, and then thinking, do I understand or not, and then I am back to looking at your avatar, I need to do the second word of your second paragraph, peace bru, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2011)

Self note: popped some lush f2's, and 1 Violator Kush and 1 darkstar.
because most of my clones aint rooted yet. i think 6 out of 16 so far.


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2011)

urll soon be over flowing with plants dude lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2011)

Slowly but surely, but im trying to fill my veg closet until it over flows, i want to start on my 2nd flower tent but i have not enough plants, yet.i cant fit 20 in 1gallon pots(3.78 ltr) in my tent and 15 in my closet so i gotta stock up and have reserves. 

funny thing i saw a MJ raid on tv. the guy had 32 indoor plants estimated at 1.2 million dollars, i wish.


----------



## mr west (Jun 3, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Slowly but surely, but im trying to fill my veg closet until it over flows, i want to start on my 2nd flower tent but i have not enough plants, yet.i cant fit 20 in 1gallon pots(3.78 ltr) in my tent and 15 in my closet so i gotta stock up and have reserves.
> 
> funny thing i saw a MJ raid on tv. the guy had 32 indoor plants estimated at 1.2 million dollars, i wish.


The police dont half talk some shit. If i could get 1.2 million dollars out of 32 plants, id of done it years ago and be typing from the canairys.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 3, 2011)

patients young grass hoper


----------



## DST (Jun 4, 2011)

Patients? or Patience?

In the US I believe the customers to the Borg Collectives are called Patients, yet the people who visit the coffeeshops in the Dam are called Stoners, lol.



Dwezelitsame said:


> patients young grass hoper


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 4, 2011)

fosho i dont know so the laugh is on me 

i cant spell fo shit an dont even try 

can try an do a likle beterer but fo what 

aint writin no term paper but could prolly write abetter one den most 

but i want to thank you for taken the time to correct me 

now lets just fuk off an leave it at dat my brotha 

1Luv


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2011)

It gave me a laugh bru so it's all good. I just brought it up due to the nature of the word and the fact that I had just read about Collectives. 

By the Popo's estimation I must be kicking about a Millions worth of weed in my cab at the moment. I really didn't expect to be retiring next month, lol. Let's hope for once the police speaketh the truth!!!

DST wanders off to plan his retirement, 

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

Im thinking bout coming out of retirement for a week or two lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 5, 2011)

mr west said:


> Im thinking bout coming out of retirement for a week or two lol.


Watch out Amsterdam, the Godfather is coming to town ; !)


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

Ill have to dust off my tux


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2011)

I'll get my kilt out then!!!! We'll hit the town in style.


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

I need to hire a new tux cuz my old one is a bit tight now lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 6, 2011)

Middle aged spread Westy? lmao.


----------



## mr west (Jun 6, 2011)

only my nutsack


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 23, 2011)

Yo T wake up bro! You going to be around your crib tomorrow?


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2011)

I seen you around my thread bro, everything good over here??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yo T wake up bro! You going to be around your crib tomorrow?


 yup, all day long!


billcollector99 said:


> I seen you around my thread bro, everything good over here??


yea, everythings good. im watering m,y girls as i type. had to get on to look something up real quick. i should have a new cam soon. i been puttin off on buying one.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yup, all day long!
> 
> 
> yea, everythings good. im watering m,y girls as i type. had to get on to look something up real quick. i should have a new cam soon. i been puttin off on buying one.


Kool beans,,,my girl is making me lunch right now so gotta split but keep your i to the sky


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2011)

Soooo in retrospect a test run would not have been a bad idea hehe. So I lower my freak flag yesterday and dress up in my work duds trying my best to look like a good ole boy lol. I had stopped in last week and bought a box from the granny age woman running the place so she remembered me. She gives me a form to fill out and for sender I put an alias. Well as we are completing the process she says I'm going to need to see a picture id. So I rumage through my wallet and then give her a bs story which she bought. She says " oh that's ok, you don't look like your any danger to society". Cool as a cuke bro lol! Talk to ya!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Soooo in retrospect a test run would not have been a bad idea hehe. So I lower my freak flag yesterday and dress up in my work duds trying my best to look like a good ole boy lol. I had stopped in last week and bought a box from the granny age woman running the place so she remembered me. She gives me a form to fill out and for sender I put an alias. Well as we are completing the process she says I'm going to need to see a picture id. So I rumage through my wallet and then give her a bs story which she bought. She says " oh that's ok, you don't look like your any danger to society". Cool as a cuke bro lol! Talk to ya!!


As far as im concerned, she's right! i'll keep my ears open for a doorbell.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2011)

How are those two doing this morning man!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> How are those two doing this morning man!


So glad you asked. These are phone pics so the quality aint shit. 
In the veg are 3 Lush F2's a Violator Kush and a Darkstar, all from seed. The to stragglers are the M and F dog clones that came yesterday, im already seeing new growth, i watered today with GrowBig and Hygrozyme. the two smaller seedlings are Blue widow and Headband.






Here is the tent, the pic would look alot better if i had my cam, so bear with me. 
Back row L-R, 
Heavy Duty Fruity, Kushage, and Corleone Kush
Middle Row
Blue Cheese, Livers x Cherry Cheese, Northern Lights Auto
Front Row
Blue cheese(smartpot), Corleone Kush, Blue cheese, Headband
And in the bucket is a Corleone Kush. 





the only plant that is giving me issues is the oldest corleone which is on its way to recovery. also i will never grow another auto. All of these plants are basically 12-12 from seed and NL auto is wayyyy behind, Weird. I expect that from Headband as they are usually Slow veggers but NL auto has almost no bud, nil.


Almopst forgot to post pics of a pregnant bud on headband. i pollinated three branches with the darkstar pollen. so they will be (OG Kush x Sour D) x (Purple Kush x Mazar-I-Sharif), kinda early, but im excited to see how they do when ready . cam on the phone is so lame it doesnt even show how frosted these buds are.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2011)

You have the NL auto on 12/12 or in your veg box?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2011)

Wa wa we wa man it looks like they been beat up a bit on the trip. Glad to hear they will make it! Hey they were sprayed with Captain Jacks Deadbug with the active ingredient being spinosad so when you spray them again make sure that it is with something other than that. That was about 5 days ago so I would hit them soon. 

Later!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2011)

12/12, wouldf it do better in my veg, because it suck as of now. and im on week 5 fo it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> 12/12, wouldf it do better in my veg, because it suck as of now. and im on week 5 fo it.


I would have grown it in your veg tent the whole time... From my experience Autos do best on 18-6 or higher even, some do great on 24/0. They are designed to take in as much light as possible ( maximum hours) so when you put them in 12/12 you are taking away from their potential.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2011)

imma let it finish in my veg tent. thx for the info .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Wa wa we wa man it looks like they been beat up a bit on the trip. Glad to hear they will make it! Hey they were sprayed with Captain Jacks Deadbug with the active ingredient being spinosad so when you spray them again make sure that it is with something other than that. That was about 5 days ago so I would hit them soon.
> 
> Later!


 i just sprayed em with some water. u think i should put em under a humidity dome?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2011)

since im having to grow out the f2's all over again....




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lush f2.
> 
> Lush is an OG Kush x (Lemon Larry OG Kush x Chem d)
> 
> ...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jun 27, 2011)

erryting be lookin erie- lot of stuf going on must be givin off sum good smells -keep em green 

an Bill be right autos should get min of 18 hours a day for best results 

1Luv


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 17, 2011)

In the tent i have 2 Lush f2's, Livers X Cherry cheese, Heavy duty fruity, 2 Kushage, 4 Blue cheese, 2 Corleone Kush, Headband, Violator Kush. 






Flower are 2 now open!
Darkstar,Corleone Kush, Blue Cheese, Blue Widow. and a Lush male. 






In my veg box there are Blue Cheese, Corleone Clones.From seed Livers x Cherry Cheese, Lemon Casey, Black Sour Bubble X Casey Jones, Black Rose, Push, Romulan, Calizhar X Casey Jones, Headband,


----------



## smokebros (Jul 17, 2011)

Legit as hell, I like it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 17, 2011)

sorry for the cellphone pics.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 17, 2011)

smokebros said:


> Legit as hell, I like it


thx, should have a cam again soon so stay tuned.


----------



## smokebros (Jul 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx, should have a cam again soon so stay tuned.


Word, I'm subbed.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 17, 2011)

Lookin good T, glad to see shit chugging along now. Youll be back in form in no time after a chop or two


----------



## genuity (Jul 17, 2011)

thats what i like to see,full tent....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 17, 2011)

@bill, yea.. i can't wait til first chop.. im thinkin friday for the blue cheese.. the other older ones will have another week or two. 

@ gen, hell yea im glad to finally have a full canopy. now i gotta work on getting the closet full

thx for stopping by.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 18, 2011)

Hows it going man. Nice strain selection in flower right now! Not too shabby in veg either  You should change the name of casey to caseyband. You knew the stud was a cross of the two right? Actually I just figured that out a month or two ago with the help of D


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hows it going man. Nice strain selection in flower right now! Not too shabby in veg either  You should change the name of casey to caseyband. You knew the stud was a cross of the two right? Actually I just figured that out a month or two ago with the help of D


so i guess im in a for some nice pheno's. though most reserva headband crosses i have seen have more HB leaning phenos.


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

Just swoopping through for a checkout from the kneckout. Hope the new home is treating you and the lady well,T!!! Keep it strong bru. DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 19, 2011)

thx D. i should have a camera very soon. so i can show how frosty the show is. and a few other cool things.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 20, 2011)

Ordered a new cam, 3rd one in the last year. hopefully nothin happens. should be here later this week so frosty pics comin soon.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 20, 2011)

That should get things rocking in here T : !) 

Still on the lookout for the fairy bro


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That should get things rocking in here T : !)
> 
> Still on the lookout for the fairy bro


 check your rep..


I can wait to get pics up and going again so i can have a visual journal to help with organizing.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

Haha I did. You sound just like me! Have a good one!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 23, 2011)

looks like you back to fightin weight bro lookin correct around here looks like yo operation back tru to your old standards - a fukn houseful of variety -yo style foshow 
stay up 

i hit yo star in post above 
no dropin the ball


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 23, 2011)

Of Course Rich, variety is the spice of life. 
I hate having to get used to taking pics with a new camera. so bear with me. 

random order. ill have an update of some sort soon tho, just playin with the camera settings. one thing i know the flash sucks. 







super stretchy ass violator kush






Heavy duty fruity 12/12 from seedling






L x CC 12/12 from seedling






Corleone Kush






Blue Cheese






Corleone Kush, tric's on fan leaves. 











2 Lush pheno's the shorter one is going to be the mom for the f3's.











Kushage






Blue Cheese.











Headband Pregnant with Corleone Kush. 






Lush @ 2weeks.






Thanks for still staying tuned. obviously i'm still getting it together but i'm glad to have you all along.


----------



## genuity (Jul 23, 2011)

danky dank T,just my kind of grow..keep it up bro.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Lookin right there T!!!

Nice healthy green girls covered in snow


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 23, 2011)

genuity said:


> danky dank T,just my kind of grow..keep it up bro.





billcollector99 said:


> Lookin right there T!!!
> 
> Nice healthy green girls covered in snow


 The Gen and Bill. I switched up my nutes for this grow, but of course this is perpetual so that could change. they are happy with the leaves str8 up. it'll get better when i can get some better lighting for my pics. my growroom is dark with the windows taped so the hps is the only light for now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 24, 2011)

SOME GOT LEFT OFF.







flower closet






mini veg box, need a new one.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm thinking I should be keeping a closer eye on your girls now T ; !) Trics on the Lush at 2 weeks haha friggen nice bro, I know she is one of your pride and joys bro


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 24, 2011)

_*HIT THIS LINK FOR NEW UPDATE OF OUTDOOR GROW...

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-612.html

uk grower..peace..km...
*_


----------



## genuity (Jul 24, 2011)

in the same boat,my veg spot sucks,no room at all,2x2 cabinet.
i need another bedroom.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 24, 2011)

That cool that T doesn't mind you spamming your shit in his thread KM. I know your laid back Tryna but sheese lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 24, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> _*HIT THIS LINK FOR NEW UPDATE OF OUTDOOR GROW...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-612.html
> 
> ...


You seriously need to quit advertising your over-expensive grow... we dont care about that shit


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I'm thinking I should be keeping a closer eye on your girls now T ; !) Trics on the Lush at 2 weeks haha friggen nice bro, I know she is one of your pride and joys bro


 Yes you should be watching. I love the way lush grows, how fast it grows, how frosty she gets and how tasty the smoke is. the only thing that gets me is that their is only a faint lemony diesely smell, not strong like any og cross ive had. 



genuity said:


> in the same boat,my veg spot sucks,no room at all,2x2 cabinet.
> i need another bedroom.


 i have another room and closet i can use in my new house. just been babysitting so i wont be able to open up shop til im sure we wont be keeping relatives. 


Highlanders cave said:


> That cool that T doesn't mind you spamming your shit in his thread KM. I know your laid back Tryna but sheese lol


Thx



billcollector99 said:


> You seriously need to quit advertising your over-expensive grow... we dont care about that shit


 Thx


kevin murphy said:


> _*HIT THIS LINK FOR NEW UPDATE OF OUTDOOR GROW...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/425185-doggies-nuts-armeggedon-top-my-612.html
> 
> ...


 I would not have had a problem if you had not made it look exactly like an advertisement. i wont be coming to your journal though. i'm not interested in some $445 seeds from a company with no credentials. thx but no thx.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 24, 2011)

As far as the lush goes HC im Using the phat pheno for f3's because it is the one that mostly reminds me of the mother plant that i had. which i have pics of wayys back. the more fat leaf pheno also has a better yield than the other stretchy one. i still may pollinate the lanky one, but it wont be f3's. the leaves on this bitch are huge. like plates.







Off to roll one.


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking great T. Very lush green indeed. Enjoy the shmokey, DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice T, thanks for the Lush shots  and if I had to pick one or the other as far as taste and smell are concerned, I would choose taste every day! Later man..back to mowing the lawn. Well maybe another bowl of Caseyband first hehe


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking proper t


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking proper t


indeed tryna m8 very proper


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 26, 2011)

Boo ya, now that you've got a camera I really can't stay away. Everything is looking mental in your garden, bro!

sub'd homie.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice T, thanks for the Lush shots  and if I had to pick one or the other as far as taste and smell are concerned, I would choose taste every day! Later man..back to mowing the lawn. Well maybe another bowl of Caseyband first hehe


Thx, and no prob. 



wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking proper t





mr west said:


> indeed tryna m8 very proper


 Thx both of you.


Bobotrank said:


> Boo ya, now that you've got a camera I really can't stay away. Everything is looking mental in your garden, bro!
> 
> sub'd homie.


 haha thx, heres a few more pics.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 26, 2011)

Sweet bud shot T, what are we looking at.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 26, 2011)

Headband, almost done probably 8.5 9 weeks in.


----------



## genuity (Jul 26, 2011)

i knew i seen something in that bud,that i like alot...yummy!!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 26, 2011)

I know headband Is not the only thing in there...


----------



## kevin murphy (Jul 27, 2011)

very fuckin nice..sweet shots there lad...


----------



## DST (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey T, whats crackalating lad. Headband looks mighty, is that reserva privada or fairy headband? Looks great me old china plate....

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 27, 2011)

the fairy headband. and she is seed with my Corleone Kush, which is the nice bubba pheno.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 27, 2011)

genuity said:


> i knew i seen something in that bud,that i like alot...yummy!!


 lol, thx.


wyteberrywidow said:


> I know headband Is not the only thing in there...


 lol, i believe ther are like 5 or 6 different srains goin right now. ill get a list up soon.



kevin murphy said:


> very fuckin nice..sweet shots there lad...


 thx


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


>


bumpin dem bitches! lookin swell bro, whats in there? looks like a lot of variation.

subbed..... again


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 27, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bumpin dem bitches! lookin swell bro, whats in there? looks like a lot of variation.
> 
> subbed..... again


ok in the tent is Violator Kush, Lush pheno1 , Lush pheno 2, Blue cheese.
in the middle are a Corleone kush ina a 3gal. a Corleone kush in a 1gal, 2 blue cheese, kushage.
in front are Heavy duty fruity, Headband which i might harvest today, Livers x Cherry Cheese. they are actually in there in order bu size, so you can see that my plants coming in are getting bigger and bigger. how big do you normally veg?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2011)

The corleone is flame I will be keeping that strain around for a while. I got the bubba pheno as well about to flower


----------



## Shankaroff (Jul 27, 2011)

Are you happy with a 400 watt bulb? Or do you want to increase the power?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2011)

He is using a 600 watt


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 27, 2011)

Shankaroff said:


> Are you happy with a 400 watt bulb? Or do you want to increase the power?





wyteberrywidow said:


> He is using a 600 watt


Thx, i am using a 600w bulb but i was happy with what i was capable of with my 600. but of course you kno when it comes to lights, size does matter.



wyteberrywidow said:


> The corleone is flame I will be keeping that strain around for a while. I got the bubba pheno as well about to flower


Yea, the corleone is in my veg box for a while, until i see how these Headband x Corleone will be. she sure does take a pretty picture, and she can stink up a tent too.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 27, 2011)

Headband x corleone sounds like you got yourself a winner there....


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 27, 2011)

Holla -

you lookin good dere black man 

did you do anything to that headband shot brighten or sharpen it 

NIIIIIICCCCCEEEE

what da fuk uo get a new cam or what shit lookin crisp like days of old 

not like dem puny phone pics you been takin 

yo shit is in order bro all cumin up correct 

keep em up 


stay true


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 27, 2011)

what is dat all the way in back second from right looks familar


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 28, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Headband x corleone sounds like you got yourself a winner there....


i'm sure they will be, im drying the plant now. ive decided to make two sets of f2's 
Type C and Type R, from both females. then ill pick the better of the two for f4's. but would a type c f3 x type r f3 make f4? or will i have 2 separate lines?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 28, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> what is dat all the way in back second from right looks familar


it is the lush f2, phat pheno.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 28, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i'm sure they will be, im drying the plant now. ive decided to make two sets of f2's
> Type C and Type R, from both females. then ill pick the better of the two for f4's. but would a type c f3 x type r f3 make f4? or will i have 2 separate lines?


 It would be a separate line I believe because it would be different Phenos. When you go thru the
Process of making f,s you are searching for the pheno you are trying to lock so you can get those characteristics. 

But this us just my opinion maybe someone who knows more can shed light.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 28, 2011)

i think your right. ill probably just do both. i like both but prefer the fat leaved one.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 28, 2011)

Going to crack a little bit of your gear soon bro, which one though is yet to be decided. Looking forward to it man, hope your having a good one! Heat wave there done?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Going to crack a little bit of your gear soon bro, which one though is yet to be decided. Looking forward to it man, hope your having a good one! Heat wave there done?


U know i'll be over to see em. it's nice to have somebody grow them, as somebody let me grow them. and as far the heat wave, i didnt even know it left. its always rediculous and muggy out here. more-so where i am from than where i am. there is usually 5-10 degree difference in heat, and its only an hour and a half away, i dont miss that heat. its 95 out now. i havnt really played with the other seeds at all, so im excited to see what you pop.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 28, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> U know i'll be over to see em. it's nice to have somebody grow them, as somebody let me grow them. and as far the heat wave, i didnt even know it left. its always rediculous and muggy out here. more-so where i am from than where i am. there is usually 5-10 degree difference in heat, and its only an hour and a half away, i dont miss that heat. its 95 out now. i havnt really played with the other seeds at all, so im excited to see what you pop.


I'm totally content to hibernate when it's hot like that with the exception of a run to the ocean for a couple of days occasionally. Once with my chick and once with my kids....The Brady Bunch we are not hehe


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jul 29, 2011)

spread the Luv


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 29, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> spread the Luv


I always do!

It's 99f out today, its only 10 am and its 95 already, WTF! heat index is like 109f, so no need to say im inside for the day.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 30, 2011)

Pics from under the tent!

Corleone Kush






this is going to make a great hash plant!
















Lush





















Inner workings of Heavy Duty Fruity, should i chop?






Blue cheese taking up alot of real-estate.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking all good there t...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 30, 2011)

thx W, when u gon drop some pics?


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Pics from under the tent!
> 
> Corleone Kush
> 
> ...


make me some crosses for them fresh sk beans u got comming!!!!!!! i would chop the heavy duty fruity in a week


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice there tryna, hey what is the parentage of the lush again?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 30, 2011)

Thx Chi, one week from today will be week 11 for the HDF. and i just pulled some Headband x Corleone seeds yesterday, they are drying now. 

And HC, the lush parents are OG Kush x (Lemon Larry OG x Chem D) both parents were from elite genetics, gifted to me.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thx Chi, one week from today will be week 11 for the HDF. and i just pulled some Headband x Corleone seeds yesterday, they are drying now.
> 
> And HC, the lush parents are OG Kush x (Lemon Larry OG x Chem D) both parents were from elite genetics, gifted to me.


awww nigga.... it would be a sin for you not to plug me with some headband x corleone kush!!! what else u got? lol im all ears jack


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 30, 2011)

Lol i got a few things here and there but most everything else i have i need to keep. 
but i am sure the HB x C-Kush will be flame.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2011)

I should be posting pics shortly maybe within the week just started flowering my pre98 and Larry og with my male julius caesar. I'm waiting for my corleones to get a little bigger to add them and I'll take some clones from them. I got some clone from pre 98 bubba I hope they root as I will keep 1 for a mother and throw the other two in to start a perpetual grow. I just germinated 3 Jedi Kush and 3 Chem 4 og that the new addition going along with the sk when they come and if they germ.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 30, 2011)

Hey T how's it going brother. Hope it's not as hot as it was yesterday down there for ya. That's just hell to have to be outside in that, bake like a potatoe lol. Been busy potting a shitload of cuttings and getting the next run potted up. Figure I had better start pounding it out if the economy is headed down the shitter like it appears to be. Always a market for weed huh lol,,,especially the dank shit that we grow hehe

Dropping some lush seeds this evening, just not sure yet how many. Just making sure...they're not fems by any chance right haha. What's the flowering time too. Talk to ya man!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 30, 2011)

No they are not fems so ur gonna need to drop an extra one just in case. 

@WBW, thats wassup. i'm thinkin i want to order sour og again i just miss that smell man.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jul 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> No they are not fems so ur gonna need to drop an extra one just in case.
> 
> @WBW, thats wassup. i'm thinkin i want to order sour og again i just miss that smell man.


The one I grew hermied on me and the funny thing is it was the only one that harmed out of 6 plants so I know it wasn't me. I gave chi the rest of them I should be getting some more myself soon.
I think I will go thru pick n mix to get a couple and I might order it for the promo just to get the extra freebies ; )


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 2, 2011)

hope all is well lad hows the garden growing..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2011)

alreet tryna lad! that lush looks just the ticket man! i thought id posted in your journo but it must have been HC's... so does the lush have a more fuely chem d side or is it lemons from the larry or a mashup mix?

take er easy bud


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet tryna lad! that lush looks just the ticket man! i thought id posted in your journo but it must have been HC's... so does the lush have a more fuely chem d side or is it lemons from the larry or a mashup mix?
> 
> take er easy bud


 good question, as i ve said before the smell on the lush isnt that super strong og like im used to. the male i used has the diesely smell with lemon undertones. the older "slim" female is the larry girl asnd she smells like lemons as well. the thick girl has that Kushy smell to it with a hint of spice. i pollenated both for two sets of f3;s yesterday.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 2, 2011)

all sounds good sound as if you all got a strong network going here i like that 

thats what its all about when you are up 

you take care of the ones that took care of you when you were down


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 3, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> all sounds good sound as if you all got a strong network going here i like that
> 
> thats what its all about when you are up
> 
> you take care of the ones that took care of you when you were down


Spent tonight in jail, just simple possession so fuck it. they got 13grams, scale, papers, grinder(and it was a spacecase). its my fault tho, shoulda had my tail light bulb fixed. 
its 5:40 am and i'm home and smokin a J of livers x cc...great smoke and they ain't get any of that!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2011)

Glad you out bro. What u doing riding with a scale?
Good thing is it was just a possession so it's cool.
Can't wait for this heat to pass I'm about to have a garden of all flavors.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2011)

ah shit man that blows. you in a 'friendly' state!? I hope so. 

sounds like some great pheno's to be had in your lush man. 

enjoy the CCxL man. it's been a while since i had a toke on that one. looking forward to my next chop. which pheno you toking?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 3, 2011)

No shit T what a fooking buzzkill man. Sorry to hear about it, I hope the pigs were not to much of an asshole to ya buddy. They must of known you were ex military, that usually helps some. Well man I hope it stops there for you.

On a better note, Lush sprouts hit the dirt today. Later T


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 3, 2011)

i have no idea which pheno. i just kno i love the way he smell hits my nostrils. lemony skunky thick smoke. idk but its nice, bag appeal aint much tho. 
@ WBW.. i was riding wit the scale because i needed it at the time. its all good ill get a new one.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 3, 2011)

Glad that it's cool then. What's was the outcome a fine or something light?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> No shit T what a fooking buzzkill man. Sorry to hear about it, I hope the pigs were not to much of an asshole to ya buddy. They must of known you were ex military, that usually helps some. Well man I hope it stops there for you.
> 
> On a better note, Lush sprouts hit the dirt today. Later T


 Lol i aint never been to the military
closest to that i've been is juv. bootcamp. congrats on the sprouts. 

@ WBW, bond was $250. but i still gotta go to court in two weeks. probably a fine, all they want is my money. on a better not the jail up here in my new city are way better then my old county jail. just slower.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 3, 2011)

Lst'd my veg box up. 

7-30-11






8-1-11






8-3-11


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

damn they've kicked on in just a couple of days!


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 4, 2011)

very nice indeed there on steds lol..


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2011)

All is looking well T. Hope you are good bru. Keep it easy.

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 5, 2011)

Thx everybody, they really loved the Lst'ing. paying that bond fuckeds up my soil money and my cloning supply money. so im gonna transplant a few today using recycled dirt. i'll get the money up for cloning supplies later today. just a little unsure about ridin wit "loud" weed in the car. oh well its risk vs reward huh? as we always forget our hobby aint legal.


----------



## genuity (Aug 5, 2011)

do you think they will be better off in that old dirt,or will they do just fine in the cups till you get more dirt?

i know you know what you doin,just askin,dont want to see no fucc ups,u know,things are going good,i would let them stay in the cups
with a lil close eye on them,till you get more dirt.

i had to re-use some dirt,now i got thrips!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 5, 2011)

genuity said:


> do you think they will be better off in that old dirt,or will they do just fine in the cups till you get more dirt?
> 
> i know you know what you doin,just askin,dont want to see no fucc ups,u know,things are going good,i would let them stay in the cups
> with a lil close eye on them,till you get more dirt.
> ...


i'm gonna flush the dirt with hygrozyme, its breaks down old organisms into food i believe.they would be fine in cups but i gotta get somethin in my flower room to keep rotation going. i hope the dirt doesnt give any problems, ive done it before and it worked fine. keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 5, 2011)

Lush update for ya T...24 hrs soaking, 48 hours in paper towels and now after 36 hrs they are starting to poke their heads through the soil right on schedule!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 5, 2011)

No doubt man. i usually germ my seeds right into the soil with some plastic wrap over th cup to keep moisture in. i'm glad they are not being shy about coming out there shell.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 5, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> No doubt man. i usually germ my seeds right into the soil with some plastic wrap over th cup to keep moisture in. i'm glad they are not being shy about coming out there shell.


Nope, not being shy at all. First thing this morning it was zero up and by mid morning it was 4 up and the last time I looked it was eight or nine!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 5, 2011)

How ya doing T, I hear it's a bit wet down there lol. Just waiting on the last one out of a dozen seeds dropped. Good germ rate man, hope your safe!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 5, 2011)

Yea, it was raining kinda hard for a while. All day really  . Congrats on the germ rate, the seeds are about a year old, i hope you get a good m:f ratio it seems i got mostly females when i popped em. All i good other than the rain. transplanted 5 plants in recycled firt two went in the tent and three in the closet. about to roll up, smoke and sleep.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 7, 2011)

How's it going bro. Got an update for ya,,,12 for 12 on the seeds man! Off to a great start, thinking I'll be toking on this gem of yours about the time the holidays roll in 

Have a good Sunday!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 7, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> How's it going bro. Got an update for ya,,,12 for 12 on the seeds man! Off to a great start, thinking I'll be toking on this gem of yours about the time the holidays roll in
> 
> Have a good Sunday!


 Thx Hc, I just up-potted CalizharX, the BSBx was a male so i tossed it. and i put the black rose back in veg. CalizharX has some big ass leaves to have had been growing in a party cup all this time. and she has this odd sweet smell ill get more into tonight. Hope you have a good Sunday as well. Stay safe.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey! Yeah I'm running around trying to get some watering done (6.5 wks this run), trying to get higher than a kite and rockin to some tunes. Girl is coming over in a few, I offered to make her lunch haha. Hell she just left a few hours ago 

Catch ys later on!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 7, 2011)

Glad to see the stable is full in the little box, plenty of replacements to pick from for the perpetual huh. I need to get started I havent started nothing new in ages...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 7, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Glad to see the stable is full in the little box, plenty of replacements to pick from for the perpetual huh. I need to get started I havent started nothing new in ages...


 What a coincidence, i just left your thread. Yea i got a lil somethin for the perpy. wish i could veg monsters like you and keep em inside but then i wouldnt be able to fit much in my flower spots. i'm gonna have a few new thig poppin soon. just waitin for the right time.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 7, 2011)

every one growin yo Lush EG would be proud of me for keepin his name alive 

odd to EG 

stay true forever


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

how do tryna man, hows the babies ?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how do tryna man, hows the babies ?


I'm doing good. Havn'tbeen to active(been lurking). But i took a few pics of the tent since i was there today.

Blue Cheese.






Corleone Kush






Phat pheno Lush(seeded)






Skinny Pheno seeded.






Skinny Lush






Tent






And the closet






Have a Relaxing rest of your sunday!  

My first hash-blunt


----------



## theexpress (Aug 14, 2011)

gimmy.................


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2011)

Yea she's nice. My last one turned puprle in the bud, but this clone aint do it yet. it is fire tho. 

Anybody who know's how to re-size pics, please show me how to do it. idk if its just me but them pics are huge.


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2011)

Huge pics, huge buds, that's where its at T, why do you want to resize them, lol? Some lovely jubblyness going on in that there tent!!!

Have a good week, peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2011)

damn tryna man if this is skinny lush i cant wait to see her chubby mates haha







truly LUSH


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 15, 2011)

nice work nice pics im liken corleon and skiny lush 

but everything looking good to me 

you killinem leave em *dead* in the* living* room 

as wegi says


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn tryna man if this is skinny lush i cant wait to see her chubby mates haha
> 
> 
> truly LUSH


As usual the pretty girls friend is ugly. But i like them both, they have few similarities except smell. i like the skinny pheno better. but i will have to smoke them to see who;s f3's i'll use. i took a few shots comparing them yesterday so heres a look. i like the skinny pheno more because it has rock hard frosty nuggs, while the other pheno bus are not as frosty as it's sister but still frosty nonetheless. 

Skinny pheno full body






Phat pheno full body






Skinny pheno side branching






Phat pheno side branching






Skinny pheno Cola 






phat pheno cola


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice comparison shots T looks sweet!


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2011)

I would def be opting for that skinny pheno....ditch the ugly friend, lol. The cola on skinny looks so much better developed and dare I say it, with fatter calyxes. But camera's can be difficult. Both look frosty as hell T.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 16, 2011)

i AGREE WITH YOU d. I MADE 2 SETS JUST INCASE, BUT THE UGLY FRIEND DOESNT SEEM TO BE GETTING ANY MORE DENSE, PLUS I LOVE THO GROWTH ON THE SKINNY ONE.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 21, 2011)

skinny we want skinny in the house


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2011)

sup T whats going on in the garden this week?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 24, 2011)

How's it going T, a little quiet here. 

Just wanted to touch base with you...went 6 for 6 on the CK x HB . It took 4 days for the last one to pop it's head up through the soil, typically its right around 48 hrs so I was glad to see that last one tonight! Between those and the Lush I'm batting a thousand with your seeds...18/18. Lush are jumping into veg mode so I'll throw some pics up in a week or two.

Hope your well man, take care!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> How's it going T, a little quiet here.
> 
> Just wanted to touch base with you...went 6 for 6 on the CK x HB . It took 4 days for the last one to pop it's head up through the soil, typically its right around 48 hrs so I was glad to see that last one tonight! Between those and the Lush I'm batting a thousand with your seeds...18/18. Lush are jumping into veg mode so I'll throw some pics up in a week or two.
> 
> Hope your well man, take care!


Everythings good. my ck x hb went 7/7 too. I'll be waiting for the lush pics, and i wanted to see some of the ck x hb seedlings as well so i can see if they are all similar to mine. i have two that are a week older than the ones popping up the day before yesterday, and they both have some fat indica leaves. hope they work out good for u. and also how long are you going to veg the lush for, because most of the phenos stretch like crazy in the beginning of flower


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 25, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Everythings good. my ck x hb went 7/7 too. I'll be waiting for the lush pics, and i wanted to see some of the ck x hb seedlings as well so i can see if they are all similar to mine. i have two that are a week older than the ones popping up the day before yesterday, and they both have some fat indica leaves. hope they work out good for u. and also how long are you going to veg the lush for, because most of the phenos stretch like crazy in the beginning of flower[/QUOT E]
> 
> Ah very good point on the lush stretch T, thanks. Since the introduction of the Caseyband and the Dog I've gotten good at keeping a level canopy with my 2 footers and and those kush 4 footers lol. I will prolly flower them a bit earlier then. Stoned to the fukin bone on some Casey, just finished a cleaning project with my chick (the room ajacent to my hidden bedroom was full of shit and so much crap in the air that it was contaminating my grow), she's gone to the horse barn, now I need to tend to some thirsty girls.
> 
> I'll take some pics for ya man! Keep the hatches battened down too, your right in the path


----------



## mane2008 (Aug 25, 2011)

That Corleone is FUCKING stellar bro, everything else is great but that one stands out the most. How far along is she?

Be easy man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 26, 2011)

She's down as of yesterday, but i have like 5 more going at different times. 

sorry for the lack of pictures. i have company stayin with me for an uinknown amount of time. i just havnnt been able to get to taking pics. and i have been neglecting my closet since the light dont come on til 8pm im usually to busy to mix nutes so they been gettin str8 water. i firwst fed em for week 2 of flowering a few days ago.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey buddy hows it going. Just took pics of your gear that I have going. Don't have time to download them and go through them but I will later this afternoon when my chick leaves. Looks like the lush will get flipped a little sooner than I though, prolly another week or two. Going to have to squeeze them in lol

You getting blown by Irene right now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 26, 2011)

actually irene isnt really affecting us. its weird because im used to preparing for the 'canes. seems like she headed a little more north this time. i am relieved tho.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2011)

Super stoked buddy, stay dry!

Lush....


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

Ooo, they look nice HC, are those Tryna's Lush babies? Great work both of ya.

Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 29, 2011)

ill be absentee for lil minute. my cousin got shot in the head saturday night and died this mornin. shits crazy but i'll get thru it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry man, good luck to his family. My condolences


----------



## kevin murphy (Aug 29, 2011)

good vibes your way mate...blazin a reef for ya..hope u ok..


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ill be absentee for lil minute. my cousin got shot in the head saturday night and died this mornin. shits crazy but i'll get thru it.


----------



## genuity (Aug 29, 2011)

stay strong for the fam T,better days to come.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

My condolences T, the world is a mad place, stay safe and be strong.

Peace, DST


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear that man.. My condolences to you and the fam.. This world is just full of surprises never know what tomorrow brings.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 29, 2011)

> By Cleve R. Wootson Jr. | [email protected]
> Posted: Monday, Aug. 29, 2011
> MORE INFORMATION
> Mecklenburg County Arrests - 08.28.2011
> ...


Left behind 3 kids a mom a sister and a stepdad, and his bio dad.. im out of town so on a plant note i gave em a good watering


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

damn T that's hard to bare. stay strong man.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 2, 2011)

> Left behind 3 kids a mom a sister and a stepdad, and his bio dad


the hardest part 

we all must leave this earth in death- the only way to move on -but we are never prepared -and then this one so violently -and the ones that are left suffer so much -time will heal their wounds 

the book says we have it wrong and we should rejoice at death and morn at birth - i probably will continue down this wrong path - find comfort in him 


1Luv


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that T brother. . . shitty situation. Be well homie.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey T, just wondering how ya doing brother....just tooks some pics of the Lush, thought you might like to see them. The left side are the more taller and branchy (Lemon Larry?) and the 4 on the right are a bit shorter with the leaves that are a little more spade shaped that I mentioned last time. Think I'll pull the trigger on them tonight. The seedlings are the CK x HB

Stay up man good karma your way


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey T how's it going. Quiet over here bro doing ok?

These are the CK x HD. They were in party cup untill yesterday, they can hang out in these for a little while. They will start to take off now especially sitting in the sun on the porch : !)



12 Days later...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 17, 2011)

Lookin good HC, my seedlings have that same look to them. i have a few seedlings that have the first sets of leaves fused together. i'm thinking that is a headband dominant pheno, it could be a normal thing but the same thing happened to all of my headbands. my seedlings are a little bit ahead of the ones in the cup. i closed my flower closet and put the 400 mh in it to have a better veg closet, i may buy another tent and dedicate that to flowering. both ck and hb had a nice smell in veg do any of yours? i gotta do some cleaning and watering today so i may post some pictures later. be easy .


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin good HC, my seedlings have that same look to them. i have a few seedlings that have the first sets of leaves fused together. i'm thinking that is a headband dominant pheno, it could be a normal thing but the same thing happened to all of my headbands. my seedlings are a little bit ahead of the ones in the cup. i closed my flower closet and put the 400 mh in it to have a better veg closet, i may buy another tent and dedicate that to flowering. both ck and hb had a nice smell in veg do any of yours? i gotta do some cleaning and watering today so i may post some pictures later. be easy .


Yeah tell me about it lol, I just finished vacumming the upstairs, took me an hour and a half. With 4 pets in the house I'm trying to keep the animal hair down, weed is like a magnet. Rubbed the stems of those six and took a whiff of the plants just now....they have a fairly strong smell for such young plants and yeah they don't look like any of my headband phenos either so they are leaning on the kush side I guess 


Yeah post pics when ya can man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2011)

those younguns are deffo HB dom. those conker shaped fat indi leaves are a give away! 

hows trick me old china!?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> those younguns are deffo HB dom. those conker shaped fat indi leaves are a give away!
> 
> hows trick me old china!?


No I don't think so. My CB and DOG are both headband dom and the Corleones seem to have a more kush look than sour d


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 19, 2011)

Goulash! 
That's what Derry at Barney's calls this effect. Poly-hybrids are known to start to have varied expression that doesn't necessarily jive with the parentage specifically. Gametes start to pair in ways that you can't necessarily foresee, you need to kick it down the road a few generations to stabilize the expression.


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2011)

From what I see of those little brutes up there HC, those leaves look like the OG Kush leaves. Almost plastic and fake looking, they have a sort of thick look to them. 

Casey Jones has very traditional conker shaped leaves, with thin to fat then with a tip on the end of the leaf. The Headbands tend to have a fat indica shaped leaf but with less of a thin point at the end like the Casey's. imho.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 19, 2011)

These things things you point out are very true DST. 
You also have an F1 train of genes making a "soup" of gene pairs that have varying influence in expression. 
Into the rabbit hole!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 19, 2011)

DST said:


> From what I see of those little brutes up there HC, those leaves look like the OG Kush leaves. Almost plastic and fake looking, they have a sort of thick look to them.
> 
> Casey Jones has very traditional conker shaped leaves, with thin to fat then with a tip on the end of the leaf. The Headbands tend to have a fat indica shaped leaf but with less of a thin point at the end like the Casey's. imho.


D, i believe you are right about the OG, i believe it was an OG dom HB, but my Corleone i know for sure was bubba dom. BUT it does have og in its lineage. these could very much be similar to og. but i agree 1000% about the leaf color and even the texture. regardless these should do great. the front 5 are ck x hb.. under the mh


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Sep 19, 2011)

Plants are looking good there t.. Mice and healthy.. Are you veggin them big or flowering soon?


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2011)

It's like anything with genes, peel away a layer and then the layer that is revealed is the same as the parent. I can still see a bit of HB in those leaves as well, particularly the middle far right, and middle second from left, both look like they have HB leaves of sorts. Interesting and great to see. Good luck with the further development lad.

D


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Plants are looking good there t.. Mice and healthy.. Are you veggin them big or flowering soon?


 im going to veg these out big. i closed down the flower closet because of heat and now im using it for a better veg, to set me up with bigger plants.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 19, 2011)

DST said:


> It's like anything with genes, peel away a layer and then the layer that is revealed is the same as the parent. I can still see a bit of HB in those leaves as well, particularly the middle far right, and middle second from left, both look like they have HB leaves of sorts. Interesting and great to see. Good luck with the further development lad.
> 
> D


Thx D hope no matter what it is it's dank


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2011)

The nodes are pretty tight, 4 or 5 and the plants are 5". I usually grow them straight up from seed with no topping and minimal lsting so I can get an idea of how they like to grow naturally and I'll prolly do that with these too. First dose of light nutes today and they have been on the porch in the sun all day loving it. They have a nice little growth spurt going on. Bye bye seedling stage, time to rock.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 25, 2011)

looking good T you always do big numbers 
lot of sturdy little chillins here
what are they T 
get me caught up

i like the way sum plants give off that oily waky look on leaves when healthy 

keep em green


----------



## theexpress (Sep 25, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> D, i believe you are right about the OG, i believe it was an OG dom HB, but my Corleone i know for sure was bubba dom. BUT it does have og in its lineage. these could very much be similar to og. but i agree 1000% about the leaf color and even the texture. regardless these should do great. the front 5 are ck x hb.. under the mh


the plants in row 2 in spot 2, and 4 to me are sexy has hell!!!!! i like my bitches thick


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2011)

they gettin' some size on em now, very short n compact. all of these are CK x HB, except 2 HB's (waiting to see if another clone in a cup hermies like the mom did b4 i try to run em again), and a P10 x Caseyband.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2011)

thats the czar x cb beast in the back left corner. sweet funk with a real nice yield. now im popping seeds looking for a frostier pheno.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 26, 2011)

few pics. 
Smelly Cherry






Corleone Kush






Calizhar x Caseyband






Corleone Kush x Headband going into flower while all the rest veg. 











tent


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 26, 2011)

So the P10 in the pic above of the little vegging girls is the second one from the left, middle row. Am I right ; ?). Nice straight up cola on the zhar cross man, mine all did the same.

Talk to you soon


----------



## DST (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice T, Corleone kush headband sounds great. Anything with headband sounds good to me (or should I call it Fake Headband, lol, or Fake Sour Kush, or may be just, LOL)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> So the P10 in the pic above of the little vegging girls is the second one from the left, middle row. Am I right ; ?). Nice straight up cola on the zhar cross man, mine all did the same.
> 
> Talk to you soon


Correect. and i started germin 3 more czar crosses last night too.


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2011)

hey tryna, long time no post in this tread, looking Spankdankulous


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> hey tryna, long time no post in this tread, looking Spankdankulous


Thx alot Senor, Glad to see early fatherhood is driving u crazy yet.


----------



## mr west (Sep 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thx alot Senor, Glad to see early fatherhood is driving u crazy yet.


Nah I ws crazy to start with lol, shes chilling me out if anything


----------



## sourdieselismyonlyfriend (Sep 28, 2011)

i hate to ask considering im sure its in the thread somewhere but i have read the last 20 pages with no luck lol, how many lights are you using in that tent and what are the tent dimensions? btw im diggin cali connection gear. the hype is for a reason...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

hey hey T whats shakin man! your flower tent looks lush man. really nice variety going on too. cant wait to see the p10 cross myself. the original looked so good putting the caseyband into the mix should make for a great all rounder!


----------



## Beansly (Sep 28, 2011)

Damn dude, you're killin that 400w'er. You got mad skills!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 28, 2011)

sourdieselismyonlyfriend said:


> i hate to ask considering im sure its in the thread somewhere but i have read the last 20 pages with no luck lol, how many lights are you using in that tent and what are the tent dimensions? btw im diggin cali connection gear. the hype is for a reason...


no problem asking, my tent is 3' x 4' x 7', and i am running my 600 in the tent, and i have my 400 in my veg closet.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey hey T whats shakin man! your flower tent looks lush man. really nice variety going on too. cant wait to see the p10 cross myself. the original looked so good putting the caseyband into the mix should make for a great all rounder!


Yes im excited abput it too. and it looks to be sativa dom which is usually up my alley but if its as frosty as hc's p10 was then im in for the gold.



Beansly said:


> Damn dude, you're killin that 400w'er. You got mad skills!


thx beans, im no longer flowering with the 400w, im using my 6 now. i love my 400 though, it just gets so hot.


----------



## smokebros (Sep 28, 2011)

I love droppin by your thread and staring at the pictures


----------



## DST (Sep 29, 2011)

Having smoked some of CC's Tahoe Kush I would agree. They have some awesome stuff.




sourdieselismyonlyfriend said:


> i hate to ask considering im sure its in the thread somewhere but i have read the last 20 pages with no luck lol, how many lights are you using in that tent and what are the tent dimensions? btw im diggin cali connection gear. the hype is for a reason...


----------



## smokebros (Sep 29, 2011)

Have you grown anything from reserva privada?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 29, 2011)

smokebros said:


> Have you grown anything from reserva privada?


 I wish i could remember every breeder i have grown from. lets see off the top of my head Breeders Boutique, Reserva Privada, ThSeeds, Cali Connection, Elite Genetics, Dna, TGA Subcool, Bulldog Seeds, Green House seeds, Dinafem, and G13.. and the list goes on, along with crosses from other people. after all is said and done im a kush guy, but i love a good hybrid.


----------



## smokebros (Sep 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I wish i could remember every breeder i have grown from. lets see off the top of my head Breeders Boutique, Reserva Privada, ThSeeds, Cali Connection, Elite Genetics, Dna, TGA Subcool, Bulldog Seeds, Green House seeds, Dinafem, and G13.. and the list goes on, along with crosses from other people. after all is said and done im a kush guy, but i love a good hybrid.


Reserva Privada OG Kush #18 is really, really, nice. What's your preferred kush strain?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 29, 2011)

My favorite kush is DOG Kush from breeders boutique, but coming second would be og kush. and i have my own "Lush" that is very nice too.

Heres some pics of the tent today. It was watering day so that makes it re-arrangement day too. i also added an intakew fan to drop the humdity(not so much the temps) my humidity was at 60%. i also found mold in the blue widow so i chopped the whole thing, fuck it. there was nothing blue or widowy about it.

In the tent currently are Corleone Kush, Calizhar x Caseyband, Power Kush x Lush, Black Sour Bubble x Caseyband, Black Rose, Corleone Ksuh x Headband, Smelly Cherry, and Lush. The only thing i will be throwing in flower in the coming weeks will be CB x HB because im on a pheno hunt. Im getting some nice smells from them now in veg. 







and hers a pic of Lemon Qleaner x CaseyBand(approaching 2 weeks)....


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 29, 2011)

Lookin' good T!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey T ya pulled that Lemon Qleaner cross out of nowhere man lol! I'm sure you mentioned it and I just spaced it out.....2 weeks you say huh : ?) She must like what ever your doing man. So I took your advice the other night as far space being precious ,now I just have the 1 og pheno Lush going with a cutting or two rooted. Thinking about looking for the ChemD pheno this winter if you think it's worth it and looking forward to trying this beauty....still have a ways to go though 

Flipping my Black Rose tonight, I have 10 to choose from with my eye on a couple that stand out. This is a seed run for the most part and plan on making a shitload hehe. Later man the LQCB looks great!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Lookin' good T!


Haha hey there cowboy we must have similiar schedules with the timimg of these posts...just getting on riu for pretty much the first time today, how's it going


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 29, 2011)

Ya man it seems that way doesn't it lol
I know my time is 2 hours earlier than you but this is norml show time I try to catch it. I guess it would be 4-6 est
Man chemdog D is a heavy hitting, monster yielding, strong tasting, stinky ass mofo. It's expressions pick up flavors well and for that reason it seems like the crosses made with it have the best expression in the chem leaning phenos. IMHO  but you probably knew I would say that lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey T what's up.

Thought I would show ya how the CK x HB are doing. Looking familiar to you? The two smaller ones in front have what apears to be OG dom leaves, you think?


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 30, 2011)

I know your not asking me buuuut, these look most OG to me. OGK is sativa dominant in appearance, the leaves look like elongated concers in my exp. **probably all the top row after staring at it for a bit more**


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2011)

The Genetics on the ck x hvb is killer, its (Pre98 Bubba x SFV OG Kush F4) x ( OG Kush x Sour Diesel), so its def gonna be indi dom kushy goodness, and there has to be a gem in there somewhere, i have a good bit of seeds left too. they looks great hc thx for the pics, and thanks colocowboy for stopping thru.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah they are starting to kick it in little bit and getting taller, I should prolly top them then though I don't usually on a plant from seed. Any recommendations on how you think they will grow and what style of plant should I turn them into ie are they stretchers or not. Quite honestly I did no research on this one so any hep from anyone would be kool and I know T don't mine


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> The Genetics on the ck x hvb is killer, its (Pre98 Bubba x SFV OG Kush F4) x ( OG Kush x Sour Diesel), so its def gonna be indi dom kushy goodness, and there has to be a gem in there somewhere, i have a good bit of seeds left too. they looks great hc thx for the pics, and thanks colocowboy for stopping thru.


And there he is! whats happenin


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey man, ya sorry if I stepped in where I shouldn't!
Peace!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah they are starting to kick it in little bit and getting taller, I should prolly top them then though I don't usually on a plant from seed. Any recommendations on how you think they will grow and what style of plant should I turn them into ie are they stretchers or not. Quite honestly I did no research on this one so any hep from anyone would be kool and I know T don't mine


 if they are true to their genetics i would say short and stocky with rock hard buds. the ones i have in veg have like 3 1/2 nodes per inch i mean really tight. i wouldnt expect it to be a big yielder either. neither the hb or the corleone were. i already have one flipped in 12/12 so ill see what appens with that soon. unless its a male. have a good one.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Hey man, ya sorry if I stepped in where I shouldn't!
> Peace!


huh????...


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 30, 2011)

Just don't wanna step on no toes broski, I wanna keep it straight and try not to offend that's all!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2011)

Dude T is about the most chill and laid back stoner around here..... .Well not counting westy off course hahaha. I'm sure you were not chill and laid back though when the fukers robbed your op at gunpoint earlier this year T bro.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 30, 2011)

WOAH! Where do you go from there? What if they come back?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2011)

He solved that by moving to a different city!! 

Just a tad bored, think I'll take a couple of pics after I finish this bowl of DOG lol. This run is at 7 weeks tomorrow and starting to look pretty shweeeet! The BB loved the nitrozime, they have calyxs growing like there is no tomorrow! She's a fussy bitch,,,would turn her nose up at anything FF including their Big Bloom and would affect her yeild terrible


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 30, 2011)

Your blueberry?
Any project with that? I would like to try and force her ass to take some ff 
I think I'll join you in some kush esse!
puff, puff, pass!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Just don't wanna step on no toes broski, I wanna keep it straight and try not to offend that's all!


Act as if i have no toes. Everythings good. 



Highlanders cave said:


> Dude T is about the most chill and laid back stoner around here..... .Well not counting westy off course hahaha. I'm sure you were not chill and laid back though when the fukers robbed your op at gunpoint earlier this year T bro.


Actually i was quite chill at the point in time, i didnt get mad until after words. i wasnt impressed or scared my the dude. something about karma thoughg. the guy who im assuming set me up or gave them info got stabbed n killed by his GF about a month afterwords. my lil brothers went by their to see if he was around and they delivered the news to me. weird huh?
on a sad note that im feeling right now. my dog is sick and she hasnt eaten in 4 days, she has all her shots and what-not. i cant crack this puzzle of what it is. ans anybody who knows anything about me knows i love my girl. so im hoping for the best expecting anything.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> He solved that by moving to a different city!!
> 
> Just a tad bored, think I'll take a couple of pics after I finish this bowl of DOG lol. This run is at 7 weeks tomorrow and starting to look pretty shweeeet! The BB loved the nitrozime, they have calyxs growing like there is no tomorrow! She's a fussy bitch,,,would turn her nose up at anything FF including their Big Bloom and would affect her yeild terrible





colocowboy said:


> Your blueberry?
> Any project with that? I would like to try and force her ass to take some ff
> I think I'll join you in some kush esse!
> puff, puff, pass!


Speaking of berries i have these blue cheese x (OG) x (Lemon Larry OG x Chem D) should be something interesting.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 30, 2011)

Is she drinking water?
It is super important, if you have moved to a new area parvo could have been uncovered in the yard. 
If she isn't drinking either you need to start forcing her to drink right away!
Go to a health food store and get some colloidal silver and put 3 or 4 drops under the tongue 3 - 4 times a day 
If she starts throwing up you need to get more water in her! You don't have time to waste if it has been several days!
I hate to be alarmist but that's how it starts and they are listless. I lost my girl like that.... was a weekend couldn't get to a vet and 2 days later she died. 
**Make sure she stays hydrated that is most important and can save her by it self, the silver will kill the crud causing it!
** call a vet too, maybe they have something else to give her. If nothing else it will make you feel better!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Is she drinking water?
> It is super important, if you have moved to a new area parvo could have been uncovered in the yard.
> If she isn't drinking either you need to start forcing her to drink right away!
> Go to a health food store and get some colloidal silver and put 3 or 4 drops under the tongue 3 - 4 times a day
> ...


Well, i have been giving her water. i have ruled out parvo iv'e lost a handful of dogs to parvo over the past few years. She is also a parvo survivor (she had it when i bought her) her vaccines are updated as of this summer when i vaccinated her latest litter. She is not eating other than that she isnt showing the signs of parvo, she's drooling but no vomit(hurts to see her like that). But one thing yesterday i put her in her cage and soon as i put her in there she shit. and she hasnt shit in the cage for years and it smelled like 'parvo shit'. but could be some other intestinal issue. shes also limping and not standing oher back left leg. their is some weird black shit stuck to her front paw which is uncharacteristic of her because she is well groomed. i also ruled out parvo because i have another dog who's just fine. i'm starting to think somebody poisoned her amd ,y girl think the same. i have already had an incident with the neighbors fucking wit my dogs. I'm just worried for the most part because she isnt eating much if any i gave a small can of food and she ate it from her belly, but never got up. so maybe she's bouncing back. well i got so tied up in this post i let my blunt go out. thx for the concern cowboy. You a denver fan?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Is she drinking water?
> It is super important, if you have moved to a new area parvo could have been uncovered in the yard.
> If she isn't drinking either you need to start forcing her to drink right away!
> Go to a health food store and get some colloidal silver and put 3 or 4 drops under the tongue 3 - 4 times a day
> ...


 also, if you ever have a parvo issue and cant afford the vet(my bill was 1200+) a diet of chicken broth and rice also try vanilla ice cream. the vets told me the rate of home survvival is less than 80%


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 1, 2011)

Ya dude, it sounded like it and I hit the panic button on that one. I don't think I will go through dog ownership again, after her (her name was Jericoh) I don't wanna go through it any more. I know what you mean, I have had to bury too many that were dear to me. Especially her and holding her while she died so young was hard, she was a 2 year old rot. Sweet as could be and smarter than most people 
Sounds like she could be bouncing back! Consider colloidal silver still, it is like natures antibiotic. 
Ya, since then I have spoken to various vets about it to get a consensus of what could have been done. *sigh
Hope your girl gets better man!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 1, 2011)

DST said:


> Having smoked some of CC's Tahoe Kush I would agree. They have some awesome stuff.


That Tahoe is lovely, by buddy has an awesome SFV of theirs as well. TBH i would rate their gear highly as almost everything I have grown from them and their byproducts is fire.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 2, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> so apparently i have some seeds in my powerkush cross, a lot of em. i'm not sure how the hell this happened but i'm not too happy about it, i'm thinking that it got pollinated by my male DOG that i had in the tent early on around the time the pk cros was a week old, because the seeds are fat and ripe. so i figured if it was a hermie issue a. i would have seen some male flowers because there is so many seeds in this plant. and b. the seeds are fully ripe, i figure if it hermied the seeds wouldn't be as mature idk tho. i dont even know if i should keep em??


 so now i'm almost sure its dog x powerkush



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Here some pics, kinda busy so not many of em. i went to the hydro store to get a few other things but they didnt have root plugs, or big bloom. so i gotta order em offline.
> 
> Dog Kush's going into flower.


the male was the one on the left. thing is this female that i have now looks nothing like powerkush and smells like a dog would. a smell that is easily recognizable. now im gonna pop more because this one is nice but im sure i can find a non stretcher in there somewhere. 

heres a pic


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 3, 2011)

how did you get a male DOG?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 3, 2011)

i ahve NO idea. DST says it nay have been a hermie.BUT Highlander has a male too that he has had for a while.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Herman seed stock can produce males and females still, just saying.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

sup T!

unexpected beans eh!? they look too ripe to be hermie if you ask me. 

quite a stretch on that pooch man, maybe it's the satty pheno that hc had?!


----------



## DST (Oct 3, 2011)

pics or it didn't happen, lol. I have only asked HC about 600 times for pics of these so called Male DOGs lol. Begining to sound like a broken record.

Herm plants can produce male offspring, but it's a million to one shot and I haven't seen any that would last through to staying male (which is different, than a plant that just produces males sacs, then grows pistils.)

Anyway, the AWESOMENESS of having a MALE DOG seems to be getting played down. FFS someone please show me a full on bonafied MALE DOG PIC NOW!!!! lmao.


billcollector99 said:


> how did you get a male DOG?





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i ahve NO idea. DST says it nay have been a hermie.BUT Highlander has a male too that he has had for a while.


mmmmmnnnnn.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Your dog has a double dose of og kush genetics as far as I know, which makes it a candidate for wonky offshoots. That is what I think purists are really referring to when they dis on og crosses and seed form. my 2 cents... and it's just 2 cents....


----------



## lostNug (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice man. I like the variety. Come check out my CMH grow if ud like.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 3, 2011)

lostNug said:


> Very nice man. I like the variety. Come check out my CMH grow if ud like.


on may way over. ive been interested in cmh for a while now.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2011)

DST said:


> pics or it didn't happen, lol. I have only asked HC about 600 times for pics of these so called Male DOGs lol. Begining to sound like a broken record.
> 
> Herm plants can produce male offspring, but it's a million to one shot and I haven't seen any that would last through to staying male (which is different, than a plant that just produces males sacs, then grows pistils.)
> 
> ...


Ahahaha my funny man from the dam  Pics are over here of him....... https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase-59.html#post6395877 last time bru ; !)


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2011)

Cheers HC, I checked him/it out, lol. Def looks liek it has some genes shared in there from somewhere. Quite runty for a DOG, or it's an HB leaner. Either way will be nice to see in full bloom(ers) Cheers lah,

D


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 4, 2011)

My dog is dying. She's in the house with me. But she's dying right in front of me. I'm assuming she's brain-dead or in a coma. she can't move, so i tried to move her so i could get her some water and she tried to lift herself and then she just pissed all over the floor and it was almost an orange color. her nose is bleeding, and she is bleeding from the mouth(not w/ slob but she is slobbing) its dripping. her respiratory rate is at 42 bpm(for over 2 hours). but last night she could barely breath at all, we put her in the bathroom with hot water running for 10 minutes to help with the chest congestion I already called animal services. they said up to 48 hours and if she dies put her in a bag on the curb. i just dont want to see her die.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2011)

shit man, thats horrible t. sorry to hear it. put her in a bag on the curb WTF is that about


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2011)

Damn t sorry to hear that man. Very sad.. How old is she?
brain dead? How did that happen?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 4, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Damn t sorry to hear that man. Very sad.. How old is she?
> brain dead? How did that happen?


Lack of oxygen. She's only 4 1/2.


----------



## DST (Oct 4, 2011)

That is so sad, T. I am keeping my fingers crossed for the poor doggy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 4, 2011)

sounds pretty suspect man. who fucks with an animal like that


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 4, 2011)

Breaks my heart T, I swear that's how my girl went too. It was terrible, she died just like that in my lap. I'm so sorry for you man!


----------



## genuity (Oct 4, 2011)

sorry for the loss T,hope the best.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 4, 2011)

My thoughts as well T, that really sucks. Good luck man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm good now Just got in from walking my other dog. She's gone now and ive accepted it and i'm now looking for another girl. it wont be the same but hopefilly i can mold her just as well as i did my "girl"(which was her name).

thx for the kind words.


----------



## theharborgreenthumb (Oct 4, 2011)

Subbed! Looks great man.


----------



## DST (Oct 5, 2011)

Keep yer chin up lad. At least she is no longer in pain. Hope you find a nice new doggy. Peace, DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 6, 2011)

So i got nother dog. and after me thinking about it, and all my social network fam saying their will never be a dog like "Girl" .. i went and got her daughter from the last litter.."Lady" 
this is her a week or two before i sold her







here she is. bck home wit me






she is the 1st pic female. everything i wanted from this batch. she is not her mom(way to hyper) but the work starts today.


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2011)

is that her dad?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 6, 2011)

bro in law. same dad different mom. he has 3months on her. but she will be small. she it outcrossed to bully blood. but her mom was game blood. n she is a great hybrid of the two. rico is bully by far. so tall n starting to get thick. i just walked them n they go good together. but i'm not gonna breed her. unless i find a male that is correct for her in my eyes.

but yea my male rico is huge. she was born apr 12 i believe. i think he was born the 31s of december. i got him in march. im pretty sure on her birthday i know it was a few days after i moved to charlotte.


----------



## genuity (Oct 6, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> bro in law. same dad different mom. he has 3months on her. but she will be small. she it outcrossed to bully blood. but her mom was game blood. n she is a great hybrid of the two. rico is bully by far. so tall n starting to get thick. i just walked them n they go good together. but i'm not gonna breed her. unless i find a male that is correct for her in my eyes.


thats whats up,they do look alike.
yea,im hopeing i find a good male for my gal,i was thinking about going to get her bro,
but i do not need no inbreeding going on.

aw man,i was just looking at that extrem bully site,OMG...lol
how do i buy one of them pups?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 6, 2011)

genuity said:


> thats whats up,they do look alike.
> yea,im hopeing i find a good male for my gal,i was thinking about going to get her bro,
> but i do not need no inbreeding going on.
> 
> ...


 i feel you. it seems nasty at first inbreeding with dogs.
i prefer to line breed. father to daughter son to mom. which essentially is a bx. it is possible i could breed her to rico(if he wasnt so huge) but i dont want to cross any more bully blood into this blood i have with her
to bring more of those traits i like out. but leave the color in. and keep working towards a Old style pitbull look. with the demeanor of an american bully ( which was classified as a pit until recently and i believe you still have to register them as pit bulls. they will become there own breed soon if not already) i love pitbulls but i am wanting to start a family in the next few years. i cant have a gamey pitbull INSIDE of a family home, it just wouldnt work. my girl was special and she received love like a human the other day. she was what i needed.

And as far as Xtreme Bully goes. Their are a lot of breeders in the Southeast that i know deliver. even "Big Boi" for Outkast has his own kennel (pitfall kennels) but really it all depends on the style you want. Your probably much bigger than me( i believe i've seen those guns!) you may like XL, but it goes from XL, Standard, and Pocket bully. People used to call American Bullys American Pit bull Terrier. but these are not pit dogs(while they look mean and scary) they wouldn't survive in a "Pit" not for long. There is also nothing terrier like about the American bully which is why I think they switched up and are pushing for a new breed. I'm not really a fan of the bully. I like it disposition and colors that they bring into gene pool. i wont get into the genetics of American Bullie because it would be like the debate over OG Kush. But i want to make sure you know that an AMerican Bully is not an American Bulldog. Even thoughj they are both big as hell. gotta run, i let my joint go out typing this.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 6, 2011)

Pics from yesterday. im germing 8 lush f3's, 5 calibands, and 5 bsbx. i have them germing in one cup (for each strain) seems a lot easier to watch over 1 cup of beans instead of 18 cups with a seed each.


----------



## DST (Oct 7, 2011)

Good luck with the new yins T. HAve a nice weekend.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2011)

nice dawgs T. it's been a while since i trained a dog. reading that post brought it all back though. hard work but really rewarding. have a good one bro


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 9, 2011)

looking good, you choppin any soon? Got any closeups of a current Lush?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> looking good, you choppin any soon? Got any closeups of a current Lush?


I'd post ya one up bc if my camera hadn't recently shit the bed...I have one at 4 wks into flower.

So T early on I was thinking it was an og dom but the leaves don't look like og to me. They don't look headband either and all of the ll were culled. Hmmm that leaves the chemdog but this one is real pretty, I remember you saying the chem was the ugly pheno? I'll be getting a camera soon, I'll show you what she looks like. She was also the shortest of the bunch, prolly a couple of feet tall now with a nice cola forming.

Have a good one man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> looking good, you choppin any soon? Got any closeups of a current Lush?


 i think i have 5 corleone kushes coming down in a week. and a few other things. i have 10 lush f3's that have all popped ground along with some other stuff as well Black Sour Bubble x Casey Bands and Calibands.

Hc how are her buds? are they sort of fluffy or dense ? are they trich'd up ? and do they have that faint lemony smell?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey T whats going on man. Went upstairs and checked the Lush out this morning riu crashed as I was giving you a description....buds are going to be tight not fluffy, right now an average amount of trics and no discernable smell yet. I was looking at your pics of the earlier lush and it doesn't really look like either of the 2 that you had to chose from for your f3s. It does however look like the mother of the f2s. Her top fans are pretty slender and have 9 blades and it also has minimal branching.

She sound familiar : ?)


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 10, 2011)

The two on the outside are White x Lush. See any similarities?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey T whats going on man. Went upstairs and checked the Lush out this morning riu crashed as I was giving you a description....buds are going to be tight not fluffy, right now an average amount of trics and no discernable smell yet. I was looking at your pics of the earlier lush and it doesn't really look like either of the 2 that you had to chose from for your f3s. It does however look like the mother of the f2s. Her top fans are pretty slender and have 9 blades and it also has minimal branching.
> 
> She sound familiar : ?)


Lol, i guess we are all in for a suprise. but no doesn't sound familiar. i have a question. f2's are where there is a lot of genetic variation? so are f32s more conformed.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 11, 2011)

UPDATES!! finally. 

Caliband
This is the one i said that is spicy funky. and has a beastly yield just not as frosty as the others girls in the tent. i have 5 thar are up and healthy hopin to see somethin good. 











Black SoUr Bubble x Casey Band






Dog (Powerkush x Lush)











The Corleones.





















In 1/2 gallons
















Black Rose











Lemon Qleaner x Caseyband











CK x HB 1











#2











#3






Corleone in 3 gallon.






Headband












12/12 from clone corleones






Headband in a 16 oz cup cola.






Livers x Cherry Cheese











Unkown but im assuming its Push.











P10 x Caseyband







thx for viewing! got things to do all comments appreciated


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 11, 2011)

Beasty!
Noyce work T, looks great! Plenty of frost around like you said!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 11, 2011)

yea thx, but this camera does it no justice. i plan on getting another soon.
the leaders in the frost dept. woul be
lemon qleaner x cb, corleone kush, and the Dogx powerkush x lush looks promising.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow ya got yourself a nice harvest coming up T. For the most part they look pretty beefy too....party at T's house coming up! It was great seeing the CK x HB (how long they been vegging for ?) and the Headband too. The Lemon Qleaner x CB is leaning on the LQ side, how far along is she? I'm pretty sure that's the first LQx female that I have seen...look forward to a smoke report. Same with the P10, first one and she is leaning towards the Void side. Are you able to take cuttings and grow them out for a couple of generations before you choose your keepers? 

Thanks for the pics bro very cool seeing what's going on in T' cave. 

...Calizhar x Caseybands are looking like a sog growers wet dream huh man, I haven't seen any that haven't had that big thick terminal cola. Got 20 more of them that I'm flipping in 2 weeks and doing another seed run to let the cream keep rising to the top!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Wow ya got yourself a nice harvest coming up T. For the most part they look pretty beefy too....party at T's house coming up! It was great seeing the CK x HB (how long they been vegging for ?) and the Headband too. The Lemon Qleaner x CB is leaning on the LQ side, how far along is she? I'm pretty sure that's the first LQx female that I have seen...look forward to a smoke report. Same with the P10, first one and she is leaning towards the Void side. Are you able to take cuttings and grow them out for a couple of generations before you choose your keepers?
> 
> Thanks for the pics bro very cool seeing what's going on in T' cave.
> 
> ...Calizhar x Caseybands are looking like a sog growers wet dream huh man, I haven't seen any that haven't had that big thick terminal cola. Got 20 more of them that I'm flipping in 2 weeks and doing another seed run to let the cream keep rising to the top!


i was going to comment on this too. the calizhar crosses ar sog certified. the corleone would suck at it as u see mine are all branchy. i have a few more p10 seeds and a few mew lemon qleaners i can clone this p10 and reveg the lemon qleaner cross. if these go good for me ill definately pop the rest soon after. i believe they are the only sativa dom things in my garden. except for the mystery plant that smells like a bag of pepper and even makes my nose twitch.


----------



## DST (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow T, you have been busy lad. Great work, keep things up. 

The Headband, is one of the leaf sets all shorter due to you fimming the plant or something else? 9second headband pic, top middle set of leaves in the pic)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 11, 2011)

Lol, yeah. i don't really "fim" by definition or maybe i just do. i kinda just pinch the foliage off the top. but it works.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2011)

some real beasts you got going T! the corleone's look like they'll put out weight man. nice crop coming up for crimbo lad.


----------



## wally nutter (Oct 12, 2011)

gooood shititititititttttt


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 12, 2011)

you are very busy 

look here under advanced breeding technics for your anser to the question at top of page 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/173816-breeding-seeds.html

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/242933-breeding-vic-high.html


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> you are very busy
> 
> look here under advanced breeding technics for your anser to the question at top of page
> 
> ...


thx, it was an interesting read.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

Whats this?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2011)

Lemon Qleaner x Casey Band. She's frosty as a fuck. and sticky as hell.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lemon Qleaner x Casey Band. She's frosty as a fuck. and sticky as hell.


 Word, she looks like she is gonna be some bomb smoke my friend.

Reminds me of my grape kush with all the sugar leaves curled like that. and the micro sized sativa trichs


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2011)

as far as im concerned she is sativa dom. im pretty sure actually.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> as far as im concerned she is sativa dom. im pretty sure actually.


Based on the pics I would have to agree with you


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2011)

cool, i havn't smoked any sativa in two years atleast. i need to find sour d or a good diesel cross to add in here. shit i need to go seed shopping.


----------



## genuity (Oct 14, 2011)

looking all good,i almost thought it was my pic.....we got the same chairs,crazy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 14, 2011)

genuity said:


> looking all good,i almost thought it was my pic.....we got the same chairs,crazy.


Lol, i had 4 of those chairs(came with a table). that is the last survivor lol.


----------



## DST (Oct 14, 2011)

bumpage, nice stuff T.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

mmmmmmm lush T. frosty shizzle man


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 17, 2011)

I just noticed that poor kitty lost a whisker to you photo lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 17, 2011)

Lol, thats actually some hemp twine that i use for lst. dont know how it got to this plant tho.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mmmmmmm lush T. frosty shizzle man


thx don, im loving the frosty silver look to the lx cc i gotta get some better pics for you. i'm gonna reveg this pheno.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 17, 2011)

sweet! there's been some real winners out of that one. kool your keeping her around!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet! there's been some real winners out of that one. kool your keeping her around!


Yea, this is my keeper out of the ones i got that were fem. she's candlylike and rock hard. yield wasnt good but i'll try again.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 17, 2011)

Lemon Qleaner x Caseygband- i only popped one of these and got a fem. not only is she the frostiest thing in the room at the moment. she'd purpling up in the calyxes harder and faster than black rose and the BSBX
she's very pretty but the buds are so sativa like. i'm pretty sure this is genetic, because it damn sure aint cold temp's round here. 

frosty






purple


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 17, 2011)

NOYCE!
The porn is swanky up in here! 
Very, very good job mang  I think I just got stoned off your picture lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 17, 2011)

thx man. im wondring if i have a temp prob. or if my leaves are so frosty that they cant expand. but yea she's purdy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 17, 2011)

here are two of the Dog x Push, i have another pheno that seems way more sativa and even smells spicy.
if one didnt stretch twice the height of the other i would say these two were the same. they are nearly identical. both have very dark green leas ta look like i sprayed em with leaf shine and they a "thick" more-so than some of my other strains.
#2






#1


----------



## Psychild (Oct 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lemon Qleaner x Caseygband- i only popped one of these and got a fem. not only is she the frostiest thing in the room at the moment. she'd purpling up in the calyxes harder and faster than black rose and the BSBX
> she's very pretty but the buds are so sativa like. i'm pretty sure this is genetic, because it damn sure aint cold temp's round here.
> 
> frosty
> ...


 Glad I have a few of those in my tent &#8730;

Surprised I havn't seen your journal sooner, I'm subbed up and ready to go now. &#8730;


----------



## DST (Oct 17, 2011)

Classy looking plants T. I especially like the description of the thick green leaves, sounds very kush like to me, the K.U.S.H keeps us so high! Lovely purpling as well in Caseyband qleaner cross. Doesn't look much like a Casey jones or a Headband, looks more like a TGA strain, so I guess that comes from the qleaner side. And sativa to boot, bet that will be a nice smoke, lots of sativas in the backgrounds with that mix.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey T sorry I'm late to the party. Looks really good around here! Purple and all!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 18, 2011)

mean green T fella or purple and green rather lol. LQxCB looks might fine man. shit maybe we should start a growers group n just call our selves the abbreviation growers group.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 18, 2011)

Lol, yea because we suck at naming stuff.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 18, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Glad I have a few of those in my tent &#8730;
> 
> Surprised I havn't seen your journal sooner, I'm subbed up and ready to go now. &#8730;


 thx man stay locked in.


DST said:


> Classy looking plants T. I especially like the description of the thick green leaves, sounds very kush like to me, the K.U.S.H keeps us so high! Lovely purpling as well in Caseyband qleaner cross. Doesn't look much like a Casey jones or a Headband, looks more like a TGA strain, so I guess that comes from the qleaner side. And sativa to boot, bet that will be a nice smoke, lots of sativas in the backgrounds with that mix.


 Thx D, classy is how i like the public to see my ladies . i'm gonna try and take some leaf comparison pics and look @ some old dog pics from my journal and a few others. And yea, HC already told me this has to be a qleaner pheno. which is fine as its pretty as hell and i havnt grown much TGA or sativa based genetics. i have said it many times though. i'm not a big fan of the sativa high.my decision to reveg will be based on how long she takes to finish. 


Hemlock said:


> Hey T sorry I'm late to the party. Looks really good around here! Purple and all!!!


 Wassup Hem, not much of a party but i am happy to have you around. thx for the compliments. 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> mean green T fella or purple and green rather lol. LQxCB looks might fine man. shit maybe we should start a growers group n just call our selves the abbreviation growers group.


and don its so hard to name strains for me because its natural for me to want to use to names in the lineage to begin with.


----------



## DST (Oct 18, 2011)

I love being out and smoking sativa's, having a few beers, playing pool. If you chill at home a lot you can get a bit restless I guess. Suppose it depends on what you want to do and achieve. I wouldn't mind growing the Jack The Ripper as I had a sample from Fred and it was lovely. Heard its supposed to be a reasonable finisher as well. I can get my hands on a Silver Haze cut (ir is it SSH?) that is a 9 week finish.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2011)

DST said:


> I love being out and smoking sativa's, having a few beers, playing pool. If you chill at home a lot you can get a bit restless I guess. Suppose it depends on what you want to do and achieve. I wouldn't mind growing the Jack The Ripper as I had a sample from Fred and it was lovely. Heard its supposed to be a reasonable finisher as well. I can get my hands on a Silver Haze cut (ir is it SSH?) that is a 9 week finish.


 i just did some research on qleaner and yea, its a heavy sativa. well maybe it'll give me the giggles which i hant had in years. i love the spicy smell of the sativa dom stuff in my room . very nice. as far as a fast finisher i'm sure there is a faster hb/casey dom pheno in there.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2011)

Just took a bud shot off each strain i got going.. 

Black Rose






Headband






Livers x Cherry Cheese






Dog x Push (sativa pheno)






Dog x Push #2






Dog x Push #1






Lemon Qleaner x Caseyband






Black Sour Bubble x Caseyband






Tent





Veg


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2011)

more bling bling than a bum fights vid T! good stuff man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> more bling bling than a bum fights vid T! good stuff man


Lol thx man. the L x CC pheno i'm running smells like either lifesavers or fruitloops. i'm assuming you have smelled both. any idea of what pheno ?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 20, 2011)

bow-chick-a-wow-wow



The Qleaner x cb looks frostastic, that ones gonna go quick


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2011)

yea colo. she looks like she'll be a quick one. which is good for me. i gotta check and see how far along she is. imma gonna start my male flower tent soon as i know i have a lot of males on the way with all the seeds ive popped and am popping. so i hopefully i should have a dozen or so crosses soon. i gotta find a way to save these genetics because my clone game is so wacked out right no. i think i need a new dome.


----------



## DST (Oct 20, 2011)

Everything looks great T. Nice to see some Headband...I just spent 8 hours chopping my outdoor girls (both turn out to be headbands, so bloody resinous it's incredible) I have also got a few seeds from them but they come from a posse of little Engineer males. Could be interesting me thinks. Lovely pics.

Have a nice evening

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2011)

a headband in an engineers dream becomes a sweatband lol.. You gotta helluva lot of dank on hand and on the way. a funny thing about the headband i have is in a cup and is a clone from and hb that hermied. i had two other of the same clones and they both hermied but this one in the cup will be all the hb i can get . thx for the visit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2011)

and a self update. all 7 of my blue cheese x lushf2 popped but i only had 5 cups. hope i get goodies from this cross.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 21, 2011)

Very Nice Plants T. That BR looks AWSOME! Well they all Do!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 21, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol thx man. the L x CC pheno i'm running smells like either lifesavers or fruitloops. i'm assuming you have smelled both. any idea of what pheno ?


sounds like the livers dom side. sweet sweet sweet. more so in the cure.


----------



## Psychild (Oct 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea colo. she looks like she'll be a quick one. which is good for me. i gotta check and see how far along she is. imma gonna start my male flower tent soon as i know i have a lot of males on the way with all the seeds ive popped and am popping. so i hopefully i should have a dozen or so crosses soon. i gotta find a way to save these genetics because my clone game is so wacked out right no. i think i need a new dome.


Hey man, do you have any veg pictures of your LQxCB? Trying to see if ours look similar. I have a new update with pics of the LQxCB's I have now, come give me some input if you don't mind, and have some extra time. &#8730;&#8730;


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm not really sure if i took too many veg pics of her, i didnt veg her very long. and she was stunted. here she is at 8.5 weeks. how long should i take?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2011)

My apologies to anybody who's viewing my journal or if i am following your journal. ive been crazy busy so i dont posy much but am still around.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 27, 2011)

Which plant is that? It looks good. Fox tails?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2011)

Yea, its like the whole plant is foxtailin and has been since day 1. its Lemon Qleaner x (Casey Jone x Headband) its purple too and funky as hell with a real fruity undertone i wanna say grap but dont wanna sound cliche. it's a fast finisher for it to have so much sativa in its genetics. it'll be a while till i pop the other seeds and see those pheno's as i'm plannin one more big grow and then i'm gonna take a break for a little while.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea, its like the whole plant is foxtailin and has been since day 1. its Lemon Qleaner x (Casey Jone x Headband) its purple too and funky as hell with a real fruity undertone i wanna say grap but dont wanna sound cliche. it's a fast finisher for it to have so much sativa in its genetics. it'll be a while till i pop the other seeds and see those pheno's as i'm plannin one more big grow and then i'm gonna take a break for a little while.


Nice genetics.
I hear that big grow and taking a break after. Hope you stay on the break for too long.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2011)

it shouldn't be long. ill be itchin to grow again. i'm thinkin of veggin the 25 plants i have in veg until sex and then potting the girls up in 3gals for flower. im gonna try and use my 400 and 600 in the tent together. i will have a breeding box set up for caliband f2's( so funky and ive seen frosty pheno's. but it yields massive colas. ). Black Sour Bubble x Caseyband f2's. and Lush f4's. so i can have them for my next grow. and maybe cros the black rose with a lush f3. the buds on the black rose are purple as fuck and the leaves are turning now. i heard the smoke wasn't as good as what ive grown before. but ill see soon enough.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> it shouldn't be long. ill be itchin to grow again. i'm thinkin of veggin the 25 plants i have in veg until sex and then potting the girls up in 3gals for flower. im gonna try and use my 400 and 600 in the tent together. i will have a breeding box set up for caliband f2's( so funky and ive seen frosty pheno's. but it yields massive colas. ). Black Sour Bubble x Caseyband f2's. and Lush f4's. so i can have them for my next grow. and maybe cros the black rose with a lush f3. the buds on the black rose are purple as fuck and the leaves are turning now. i heard the smoke wasn't as good as what ive grown before. but ill see soon enough.


we gonna crack some them headbands x corleone kush in the near future... you grown them out yet? how are they? ill get ya some sk before thanksgiving..... and whyte too....


----------



## doc111 (Oct 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> we gonna crack some them headbands x corleone kush in the near future... you grown them out yet? how are they? ill get ya some sk before thanksgiving..... and whyte too....


I want some for Christmas!!!!!! lol!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2011)

doc111 said:


> I want some for Christmas!!!!!! lol!


man its proper has fuck that all my guys are mods with me!!!


----------



## doc111 (Oct 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man its proper has fuck that all my guys are mods with me!!!


Hell yeah!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2011)

man i love thanksgiving..... that, haloween, and christmas are the shit.... and newyears to.... but nothing fucks with that all day in the kitchen thanksgiving dinner... a couple of good beers.. maybe a lil cognac, and a couple joints..... then we feast.... i wish it was thanksgiving like once a month!!! lol


----------



## doc111 (Oct 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man i love thanksgiving..... that, haloween, and christmas are the shit.... and newyears to.... but nothing fucks with that all day in the kitchen thanksgiving dinner... a couple of good beers.. maybe a lil cognac, and a couple joints..... then we feast.... i wish it was thanksgiving like once a month!!! lol


I hear that! I love the holidays but these days it's all about the Thanksgiving feast! Football, family, friends, some good beer and some dank ass nugs............it's like a sore peter! Ya can't beat it! Hahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> we gonna crack some them headbands x corleone kush in the near future... you grown them out yet? how are they? ill get ya some sk before thanksgiving..... and whyte too....


i got 3 in my tent now but they only on week one. good look on the sk too.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2011)

doc111 said:


> I hear that! I love the holidays but these days it's all about the Thanksgiving feast! Football, family, friends, some good beer and some dank ass nugs............it's like a sore peter! Ya can't beat it! Hahahaha!!!!!!!


Hell yea. I'm going trick or treating with my nephew this year. but i cant wait til thanksgiving, seems like the only time of year i eat a reeal meal, besides christmas.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i got 3 in my tent now but they only on week one. good look on the sk too.


you shoulda applied to be a mod too man,,,,,


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hell yea. I'm going trick or treating with my nephew this year. but i cant wait til thanksgiving, seems like the only time of year i eat a reeal meal, besides christmas.


christmas is nice too thats usually when we start to see some real snow around here.... its real pretty fisrt few times but gets old around feb... too many time around christmas i was watching the snowfall from county jail.... not this year..... and hopefully not ever again...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2011)

Nah, i ain't on enough. plus, i could care less about what most of the people on here are arguing about n shyt. 
shyt i'd be fine as a lurker but i have so many damn questions i gotta post. lol atleast i know i got ppl in high places


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nah, i ain't on enough. plus, i could care less about what most of the people on here are arguing about n shyt.
> shyt i'd be fine as a lurker but i have so many damn questions i gotta post. lol atleast i know i got ppl in high places


shit a couple people in high places.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> christmas is nice too thats usually when we start to see some real snow around here.... its real pretty fisrt few times but gets old around feb... too many time around christmas i was watching the snowfall from county jail.... not this year..... and hopefully not ever again...


Man in sc there was no snow to worry about. but up here they get a few inches every year. i like bein in jersey by the beach around christmas atlantic city looks nice when its snowin out.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 27, 2011)

theexpress said:


> we gonna crack some them headbands x corleone kush in the near future... you grown them out yet? how are they? ill get ya some sk before thanksgiving..... and whyte too....


I hear dat


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm not really sure if i took too many veg pics of her, i didnt veg her very long. and she was stunted. here she is at 8.5 weeks. how long should i take?


 i meant to say 4.5 weeks. its like its pushing out on calyx at a time so all of em are brown under the en uf the foxtail. kind like the white tip on a fox's tail


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2011)

Some Blackrose shot. but my cam aint catchn the color. its 2.5 weeks.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2011)

the color on both had me thinking they were older than they are


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Some Blackrose shot. but my cam aint catchn the color. its 2.5 weeks.


Lookin real good for 2 1/2 weeks. I can see the color, so your cam did a good enough job


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 27, 2011)

dam black man aint been ova yo house ina minuet 

shit show be showin up nice round here 

keep doin whut da fuk you doin 

you slayin dem muhfukas foshow


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2011)

veg room





lush f3's on the right calibands on the left.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Oct 27, 2011)

full house spread


----------



## DST (Oct 27, 2011)

Its great to see a nice healthy veg room. Great work T, you got things nicely dialled at your location bru. Take it easy, DST


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 27, 2011)

Lookin' good man!


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 27, 2011)

Damn thats gonna be a lot of big plants there shortly. Nice work T


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2011)

thanks you guys i'm really excited about setting up as new grow. it'll be nice to harvest 20 or so plants. been a while since i harvested over a qp+ doing a perpetual.


----------



## pikeyz (Oct 27, 2011)

They look great, I'm along for the ride!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 28, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thanks you guys i'm really excited about setting up as new grow. it'll be nice to harvest 20 or so plants. been a while since i harvested over a qp+ doing a perpetual.


 I hear ya!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2011)

thanks a lot hem, and welcome aboard pikeyz!



billcollector99 said:


> Damn thats gonna be a lot of big plants there shortly. Nice work T


i just realized i have 5 weeks minimum til i have space to start with em in flower. they will be beastly!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2011)

Black Sour Bubble x Caseyband











Dog x Push











Lemon Qleaner x Caseyband











P10(VOID) x Caseyband






Dog x Push











Corleone Kush x Headband #2
















Corleone Kush x Headband #1















Corleone Kush







Peace n Hair/elbow/ or chicken grease, whichever suits you.


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 29, 2011)

Those dog crosses look like some dense ass nugs for sure, and that Corleone is looking [email protected][email protected]!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2011)

the smaller dog cross has rocks in place of buds lol. and it has short thick pistils. a weird bud formation to me. the other taller one is dense too but it is more frosty than the other.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 29, 2011)

Lookin' good T, definitely rockin' it bro!


----------



## DST (Oct 30, 2011)

Bloody hell T, really nice stuff brew. Too many standouts, BSB Caseyband, Corleone Headband to name perhaps my fave pics. The DOG Push also looks the cream. Hope the football was good. Laters, D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2011)

yeah man, you've got some real lookers in there T, i especially like the lem qleaner x caseyband, foxtails like ears of corn!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok, that is not nearly as much fun as the ass sundae you been sportin' Don!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 31, 2011)

hahaha she had a good run. jaws as he's just about to crash into a cable car building is only temp


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 31, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Lookin' good T, definitely rockin' it bro!


Thx Colo. everythings in good shape. i get an occasional nute issue which i'm dealing with on one of my dog X push 'S



DST said:


> Bloody hell T, really nice stuff brew. Too many standouts, BSB Caseyband, Corleone Headband to name perhaps my fave pics. The DOG Push also looks the cream. Hope the football was good. Laters, D


Thx man. my team lost but i expected it so oh well. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man, you've got some real lookers in there T, i especially like the lem qleaner x caseyband, foxtails like ears of corn!


 thx don, yea i have a feeling this is gonna be an intense sative high. but looking at the p10 cross now it is looking promising with long thin fingers.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 31, 2011)

Czar crosses on the middle left, Lush f3's on the middle right. i have them grouped into phenos. i have what i see as 3 possibly 4 czar pheno's and 3 lush phenos(although it is mostly 1 pheno /w only two being different) all this could change in flower tho.






Less n less plants as my perpetual run stops and i will start with a full run.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 31, 2011)

The calizahr really stands out man. 
They all look good and healthy!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 31, 2011)

the smell is outstanding! one smells unlike either of the other pheno's its so funky. i just got back from trick or treating with my nephew n im bout to wind down.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 1, 2011)

But at 7 or so weeks im not so sure. really i don't even know how far along she really is though. but i have it written down as starting flower on 9-20-11. i just don't want it to be overcooked. or under for that matter. How long do you think i should let her go. It is Lemon Qleaner x Caseyband. 

9-29-11






10-14-11






Today-








































Some of the only white pistils on her.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 1, 2011)

Man she is beautiful, ready as shit I would say. HC would have to confirm but I wouldn't be looking for too much amber her. 
Zero fade, she is very green. Look at all that resin! 
Very nice T


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 1, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Man she is beautiful, ready as shit I would say. HC would have to confirm but I wouldn't be looking for too much amber her.
> Zero fade, she is very green. Look at all that resin!
> Very nice T


thx, she's pretty and she's so frosty you can barely see the purple hue in the calyx's
. she is so full of N becausei was unsure as to how far along and i was expecting 10+ weeks, not 7-9. So i juiced her up on N. But this was a way shorter flower than i would have expected with so much sativa in the genetics. and i also looked at the trich's and they are cloudy n clear with a amber spot hre n there. i hope HC chimes n soon so i can get to testing her. thx for stoppin by.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 1, 2011)

dude, thanks for putting up such lovely ladies to gawk at 
**your right, super fast like super freakin' sonic ya lol


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 1, 2011)

Id love to smoke a bowl or ten of that


----------



## Psychild (Nov 1, 2011)

Most def! I can't wait for mine to start budding! I'd say that thing looks done son! Lol....lemme know how she smokes &#8730;


Man that Calizhar sure smells yummy, huh? Everytime I open up the tent I get a wonderful mildly sour berry smell.....almost like raspberry &#8730;


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 2, 2011)

took a few pics. Getting ready to be done with the perpetual. veggies gettin big. i'm gonna let em go until sex and the perpy will be empty in 7 or so weeks.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 2, 2011)

Noyce! 
Feels wintry with all this frosty goodness!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 2, 2011)

yo - ya shit be lukin correct 

if that pearlite turns that strange color on top (brownish,yelloish color) brush it off i think its loaded wit nitrogen when it changes

dont know why it happens


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 2, 2011)

Thx yall. i just topped all the plants in my veg, i'd rather em get bushy in the next few rather than tall. only time i regret that is while im choppin, and not for the yield but for the sore hands.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 2, 2011)

That's a regret worth having


----------



## DST (Nov 3, 2011)

Sore hands he says, smoke a bowl, will make your hands feel great, lol. Yer veg girls looks like they are gonna give you a great next run T.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 3, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx, she's pretty and she's so frosty you can barely see the purple hue in the calyx's
> . she is so full of N becausei was unsure as to how far along and i was expecting 10+ weeks, not 7-9. So i juiced her up on N. But this was a way shorter flower than i would have expected with so much sativa in the genetics. and i also looked at the trich's and they are cloudy n clear with a amber spot hre n there. i hope HC chimes n soon so i can get to testing her. thx for stoppin by.


Hey there T ya done me proud. Your plants all look good and bias or not, mine look damn good lol. I'll be interested in seeing how the Calizhar x CB takes to being topped. I have a closet full of them at about a week or so into flower a couple of weeks from seed but these will all be straight up terminal colas again. Hey I noticed on this run and also on the last that about 1 in 5 of the zhar crosses seem to be lighter in color with the top leaves cupping and looking like its way nute sensitive and burnt a tad. That's just the way that pheno is and although it's purple and frosty it's not one to run with. You can grow it out fine but the yield will be a little lower on that one.

The Lemon Qleaner is an 8 weeker man and can be taken anytime between 7.5 and 8.5 weeks. Her sister the indica Qleaner takes 9 weeks but has good weight to it. The Caseyband that the LQ was crossed with goes 8.5 to 9 weeks but yours looks all Qleaner man. Looks tasty!

Later T


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 3, 2011)

Beautiful shots there T! All look super frosty fella.


----------



## Lil ganja princess (Nov 4, 2011)

loving the colours in this girl. scrummy, gud work dude


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 5, 2011)

Very well Done T. they look lovely!
What do you get an OZ there?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 5, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> That's a regret worth having


 Yea i'm ready for it. i know if it's a big harvest my lady will help so we get get it chopped and out of her sight and away from her sense of smell.


DST said:


> Sore hands he says, smoke a bowl, will make your hands feel great, lol. Yer veg girls looks like they are gonna give you a great next run T.


 Thx for the advice, lol. I sure hope so, i havn't figured out how im gonna flower them or what size buckets yet, i see so many creative growing techniques on here . but i have decided i will use my old mini veg box as a mini cfl breeding box. just to secure some beans for future use along with lush f4's and Caliband f2's. Maybe thro some of the blue cheese x lush for some f2's. hmmm, maybe i'll just cross everything with everything . 


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there T ya done me proud. Your plants all look good and bias or not, mine look damn good lol. I'll be interested in seeing how the Calizhar x CB takes to being topped. I have a closet full of them at about a week or so into flower a couple of weeks from seed but these will all be straight up terminal colas again. Hey I noticed on this run and also on the last that about 1 in 5 of the zhar crosses seem to be lighter in color with the top leaves cupping and looking like its way nute sensitive and burnt a tad. That's just the way that pheno is and although it's purple and frosty it's not one to run with. You can grow it out fine but the yield will be a little lower on that one.
> 
> The Lemon Qleaner is an 8 weeker man and can be taken anytime between 7.5 and 8.5 weeks. Her sister the indica Qleaner takes 9 weeks but has good weight to it. The Caseyband that the LQ was crossed with goes 8.5 to 9 weeks but yours looks all Qleaner man. Looks tasty!
> 
> Later T


 I chopped the Lemon QleanerX and it is some gas man! the Calibands are getting the go on thgis grow for the yield N smell. i didnt get to smoke to much last time because of mold in that dense ass cola. ive seen quite a few nice ones on here and im excited to see how many phenos i get. they have responded nice to the topping already having the shoot growing about 1cm. i think hybrid vigo is a big part of why caliband grows so strong n fast surely these things will be beastly. and with half of my tent full of it. my whole house may smell of it. 


Don Gin and Ton said:


> Beautiful shots there T! All look super frosty fella.


 Thx don. i'm investing in some bubble bags for this next run, i like iso but i hate the smell of alcohol. gotta put all the trim to use. 


Lil ganja princess said:


> loving the colours in this girl. scrummy, gud work dude


Thx LGP, nice to see you 'round. You guys still at the kitty ranch?



Hemlock said:


> Very well Done T. they look lovely!
> What do you get an OZ there?


 Thx Hem. I get 400 an Oz firm. the shit i see for $350 is crap not schwag but its def not top shelf. Still $20 a gram, but some people even sell .5's for $10 or 1.5 for $25. And of course there is the schwag but here in in the queen city nc they call "K" short for KB or Kind Bud, but it is the exact opposite of the name. Its harsh mexi brick what we called mids or midget in SC.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 5, 2011)

Nice thanks for the heads up T. 400 thats awsome


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2011)

If I could answer for LGP as shes sparko on the sofa lol. We got bk from my mums on Tuesday evening lol. Liking the pretty buds strawberry and kiwi flave blunts this sat night yay
jus gotta smoke em outside or in the car lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 5, 2011)

mr west said:


> If I could answer for LGP as shes sparko on the sofa lol. We got bk from my mums on Tuesday evening lol. Liking the pretty buds strawberry and kiwi flave blunts this sat night yay
> jus gotta smoke em outside or in the car lol


Lol, well hope the time was great. Thx for the compliments and enjoy the blunts. may i ask why outside? for little H(how is the little princess)? im smokin a blunt as we type. but then again thats all i smoke (swisher sweets) but i'm quitting cigs again and smoking twice as much.


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2011)

yeah the double platinum blunt wraps are a bit too stinky for inside lol. Hatti is doing great they feeding now lol


----------



## Shrubs First (Nov 5, 2011)

Great lookin plants. Always on top of your game bro.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 6, 2011)

i had sum black water was pretty as hell litttle perps smelled devine 
but i grew it wit bubba and larry and it was the weakest so it got no respect in my house 

kinda like apretty girl that just lays there 
and the ugly girl fuksyo dik loose 

ever sit down at a bar an there is a ugly girl on one side and pretty girl on the other 
after afew drinks you spin to the pretty girl she snaps and cntinue to get uglyer an uglyer 
you tern to your drink after a few more the ugly girls says sumtin to you an the more she spoke the prettyer her spirit was that shined through

dont be fooled by the pretty's 
mostmy experince wit pretty not to memerable 



stay tru to the ugly girls 
when you want to get fuked 
and stay away from the pretty smoke when you want to get fuked up 





stay tru 





>


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 6, 2011)

Thx everybody. 
Mr West, you sound like my lady sayin blunt smoke is too thick and sits in the air too long. but i do agree. 
and Rich, i kno its not all about looks but sometimes u get the girl wit the brains n body. thats who im searchin for. 
kinda like Lemon Qleaner x Casey Band. u can see some of the purple in it. but damn this shit is flame


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 6, 2011)

few randoms for the porn lovers


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2011)

damn.... That looks to be some candy there! In the end all that work results in some wicked dankness 
Good job my man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey there T here is a shot of your Lush. She is 9 wks+ and got her last flush yesterday, waiting a few days for it to dry out and she gets the chop. A few days ago trics were mostly cloudy partly clear, she'll be about 10 wks when she comes down.

Real stoked for ya brother the Lemon Qleaner x Caseyband came out like fire! It needs a name do want to do the honors : ?)


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 7, 2011)

this is a nice page


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2011)

shexy bud hots yesh T!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 7, 2011)

Lemon Qleaner x CAsey BaND= Maybe Lemon Candy, lol it does look delicious. And Don thx for the compliment, u as well colo cowboy.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 7, 2011)

*high five*
Thanks for the pR*n!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2011)

Hey what about the shot of the Lush? It doesn't look og to me or lemon larry. You and cowboy are into kushes and chemd, where is this one leaning? This is the shitty pic that I took saturday morning and then never posted.

Going out to see Harold and Kumar with my son tonight lol....I caught a bit of one of their movies over the weekend hehe

...there is very little smell to her if that helps at all. She is ripening up perfectly and of course the cell phone pic does it no justice.

And Lemon Candy sounds perfect!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 7, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there T here is a shot of your Lush. She is 9 wks+ and got her last flush yesterday, waiting a few days for it to dry out and she gets the chop. A few days ago trics were mostly cloudy partly clear, she'll be about 10 wks when she comes down.
> 
> Real stoked for ya brother the Lemon Qleaner x Caseyband came out like fire! It needs a name do want to do the honors : ?)
> 
> ...


Looks more chem to me than OG, IML


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 7, 2011)

I think so too, sort of. I will say that the leaves look like chem (only more fingers), but the structure is less branchy unless you have trimmed it for your sog.

**The thing that is odd to me is that chem and og are both branchy, but substantial branchy like they almost look like they have been topped even when they haven't been (wide Christmas tree). Something special? Maybe! 
The SFV and Lemmon Larry are strangers to me though....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the input bc man  was kinda hoping. Her nugs are real solid and has just finished throwing out pistils. Thinking she'll be ready in a few days. 

Haven't checked preflowers on the ck x hd in a few days but going to this morning. Wish me luck for a girl from the way things were looking last time lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> I think so too, sort of. I will say that the leaves look like chem (only more fingers), but the structure is less branchy unless you have trimmed it for your sog.


It was not topped and the bottom third has been trimmed. I have a couple in veg that if I topped them would branch right out. It's structure is very similiar to it's mother, maybe I can find a pic of her if I go back


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2011)

T's Skinny pheno Lush...







HC's Lush keeper pheno....


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 7, 2011)

I like the bud structure on that, it looks tight and dense. 
My OG cut smelled like hashy lilac or red twizzlers and has a very slight lemon in the exhale. My Chem was SKUNKY in taste and smell, kind of a sour skunk taste with like an incense kind of overtone.... mmmmmm very complex and delicious both....... 
Oh yea, I am sure those are going to be great in your care bud!

**Both look great, the top one has that OG sag to it, the Thai genes showing more *smacking lips lol gonna be good


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 7, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey what about the shot of the Lush? It doesn't look og to me or lemon larry. You and cowboy are into kushes and chemd, where is this one leaning? This is the shitty pic that I took saturday morning and then never posted.
> 
> Going out to see Harold and Kumar with my son tonight lol....I caught a bit of one of their movies over the weekend hehe
> 
> ...


Well the breakdown of the genetics is OG Kush x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D. i assume the pheno's i keep picking and saving are Larry x Chem D dom. the F3's that i have going has almost sativa looking leaves which would be something like larry. the light lemony smell is also of larry. dont confuse smell with dank on this girl. My guy rich who gifted me with the f1's way back should chime in with info, as he is still growing larry.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 7, 2011)

Wow, your lush is very similar to mine. i'm going off of the leaf shape n size and the bud structure. i'm going to say mine is pointier but that just may be how mine grow, becase all o em kind of come out like that.


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi T, nice update as usual. I grew a OG Larry cross a while back, and the OG Kush bagseed of old. I'll look out some pics for comparison for you. Take it easy, D


----------



## duchieman (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey T. Come by to check out what's up. I'll have to get back though, but I'm subbed. 

Cheers.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Hi T, nice update as usual. I grew a OG Larry cross a while back, and the OG Kush bagseed of old. I'll look out some pics for comparison for you. Take it easy, D


 Thx D, and u can definitely post em here. it would be nice to know which pheno gets what from which parent. but really i'm starting to think that, that doesn't matter as much as knowiwng which pheno is which when compared to eachother. seeing that im going into f4's i should be more focused on that. do you know how long it would take to stabilize?


duchieman said:


> Hey T. Come by to check out what's up. I'll have to get back though, but I'm subbed.
> 
> Cheers.


 Thx duchie, stick around i got big plans moving forward.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 9, 2011)

And down comes the Lush....she looks like it's going to be wonderful smoke T : !)


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2011)

Stability is relative to your selective pressure, based on your goals and selection criterion. If your at f4 of the same selection criterion you are probably exceeding 75% uniformity which of course you verify by growing out many of the progeny.

**e.g. your at what I would call the stability threshold from here on they just get more and more uniform.


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 10, 2011)

Hey T, sought out the article about the home made carbon filter.
Skunk Magazine volume 5 issue 2, didn't see anything online but its in that issue.
Best Always


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 10, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/7074-easy-build-diy-carbon-filter.html


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 10, 2011)

Thx both of you. lol rich the supplies in the thread u posted are almost exactly what i had in my head. i just douldn't figure out how to do it.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 10, 2011)

you shoulda topped the fuck outta this one in veg....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you shoulda topped the fuck outta this one in veg.... ]https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1874441d1320621891-still-growing-400watt-multi-strain-photo052.jpg[/IMG]


When topped to they do well too. But when flower str8 up it will not branch out til around flower and then only the bottom branches branch out. and hey, those ck x hb are a hermie nightmare i have 1 non hermie pheno in flower gettin frosty as shit. i tossed the rest of em and the seeds. i still got some goodie tho.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> When topped to they do well too. But when flower str8 up it will not branch out til around flower and then only the bottom branches branch out. and hey, those ck x hb are a hermie nightmare i have 1 non hermie pheno in flower gettin frosty as shit. i tossed the rest of em and the seeds. i still got some goodie tho.


 
ooooohhhh nooooooooooooooooooooooo i have liek 12 of those beans...........


----------



## theexpress (Nov 10, 2011)

i had high hopes for those genetics!!!!!!!!!!! i wonder why they all hermed like that?????


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i had high hopes for those genetics!!!!!!!!!!! i wonder why they all hermed like that?????


I think its the Hb pheno's that hermie. The hb already hermies, and i see another guys cross ith it go haywire too. but like i said i only popped seven got 3 fems and 1 pheno was a goody. so im trashin that idea. I'm thinking the Blue Cheese x Lush(Og Kush x Lemon Larry OG xChem D) should be a helluva lot more stable. Headband from DNA is a bomb smoke, i just wouldnt breed with it.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I think its the Hb pheno's that hermie. The hb already hermies, and i see another guys cross ith it go haywire too. but like i said i only popped seven got 3 fems and 1 pheno was a goody. so im trashin that idea. I'm thinking the Blue Cheese x Lush(Og Kush x Lemon Larry OG xChem D) should be a helluva lot more stable. Headband from DNA is a bomb smoke, i just wouldnt breed with it.


well let me rub some of them bc x lush.... who's blue cheese is it?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> When topped to they do well too. But when flower str8 up it will not branch out til around flower and then only the bottom branches branch out. and hey, those ck x hb are a hermie nightmare i have 1 non hermie pheno in flower gettin frosty as shit. i tossed the rest of em and the seeds. i still got some goodie tho.


Hey T how's it going. Got most of my watering out of the way already and breaking out the trimming gear. I'm sure that I'll be cross eyed by this evening lol. My ck x hb are just hanging out waiting for their turn in the rotation. They are showing preflowers, I check them every few days and when they finally tell me what they are I'll be chucking the males and take cuttings of the females and keep my fingers crossed I guess. I topped them a while back in order to take cuttings as they looked like they were not going to branch at all and they responded nicely to it. I rarely top any new strains from seed cause I like to see how they grow naturally on the first run.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> well let me rub some of them bc x lush.... who's blue cheese is it?


 Gotchu..


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey T how's it going. Got most of my watering out of the way already and breaking out the trimming gear. I'm sure that I'll be cross eyed by this evening lol. My ck x hb are just hanging out waiting for their turn in the rotation. They are showing preflowers, I check them every few days and when they finally tell me what they are I'll be chucking the males and take cuttings of the females and keep my fingers crossed I guess. I topped them a while back in order to take cuttings as they looked like they were not going to branch at all and they responded nicely to it. I rarely top any new strains from seed cause I like to see how they grow naturally on the first run.


 My fingers are crossed with ya. i topped one of mine and it is doing great. im bout to drop some random pics but i think she's in there.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 10, 2011)

​


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 10, 2011)

hey TGSS!! I'm a long time listener, first time caller!! I gotta say those buds are outstanding!!!!! incredible photography as well!!!!! rep for that update fo show!!!!!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 10, 2011)

is there a huge difference between the DNA headband and the Reserva Privada Headband?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 10, 2011)

Wa wa we wa says Borat! 

Nice friggen pics man your getting better with your new camera!! Are those plants with the great big pink calyxs part of the HC line, they look like my BSB but they also look like one of the Caliband phenos too. And whats the Kush?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 10, 2011)

What is the one with the hints of purp, she is looking beefy!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 10, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> hey TGSS!! I'm a long time listener, first time caller!! I gotta say those buds are outstanding!!!!! incredible photography as well!!!!! rep for that update fo show!!!!!!!


 thx for stopping by, and for the compliments. i'll be stopping by the thursday night chopdown soon enough man. stay tuned.


billcollector99 said:


> is there a huge difference between the DNA headband and the Reserva Privada Headband?


 i always put DNA because this headband was aquired from their coffeeshop (grey area coffeshop). DNA and Reserva Privada are one in the same i believe. or very close business partners.


Highlanders cave said:


> Wa wa we wa says Borat!
> Nice friggen pics man your getting better with your new camera!! Are those plants with the great big pink calyxs part of the HC line, they look like my BSB but they also look like one of the Caliband phenos too. And whats the Kush?


yea im tryin hard with this cam. Some of the pics are the black sour bubble cross and some of the pics are or the black rose . my caliband cross also went a nice pink like my bsb cross is doin. and the only kusjh i trhink goin now is the dogX, and the ck x hb. 



billcollector99 said:


> What is the one with the hints of purp, she is looking beefy!!


 the beefy looking one is the Black Sour Bubble x Casey band which i should be f2'ing very soon. i have a male thats been ready for a while N two more that havfnt sexed yet that will go in on the final run im coming up on.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 10, 2011)

Pretty nice shots. Nice colorful ones


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 10, 2011)

Gotcha, i keep seeing that BSB x sb popping up all around now, she is def a pretty lady!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 11, 2011)

gotta bump these man 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ​


woah!!! man those buds look awesome T that BSB x CB is stunning. cant wait to see that finished


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2011)

The last Headband. it was good while it lasted 


















this is the super funky one i love so much .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2011)

There is a strong Love/Hate Relationship with that gurl.


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> There is a strong Love/Hate Relationship with that gurl.


haha,i know what your talking about,she one of them "clone only",cause if you find a keeper pheno,you have to keep her going.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2011)

genuity said:


> haha,i know what your talking about,she one of them "clone only",cause if you find a keeper pheno,you have to keep her going.


Lol, that shit is the truth. i was wondering yesterday if this was kind of their purpose. i mean it like a electric fence, you jump it and get buzzed. in this case u breed and get balls. lol thats a no no! 

i didnt clone this pheno because i was under the impression that i would hve to stop growing after my next grow. Well now i won't have to because i had to explain to my lady that if this stops.so does any out of the house extracurricular activity. and she'll have to pay for my meals. So she goes "if i have to hear you bitch about it until you can again, go ahead do what you wanna do". so i will. but since i already started clearing the tent out for the next big grow i will continue on with that and possibly get a perpy back up.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 11, 2011)

she herm on ya or did you pollinate?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2011)

She hermed a wee bit. not half as bad as the others. but yea she hermed. but thats y i grew her in a cup, i knew she would and i wanted one last smoke of her. imma roll that whole plant up from cola to popcorn in one blunt,


----------



## theexpress (Nov 11, 2011)

that sux i bet she is some fuely funk


----------



## genuity (Nov 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> She hermed a wee bit. not half as bad as the others. but yea she hermed. but thats y i grew her in a cup, i knew she would and i wanted one last smoke of her. imma roll that whole plant up from cola to popcorn in one blunt,


haha,thats whats up
headband is like that bustdown,that a nig,just can stay away from


----------



## theexpress (Nov 11, 2011)

you gotta get cali connect's tahoe og kush............. this is some outdoor......... LOOKS AND SMELLS AND TASTE, AND BURNS LIKE INDOO


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2011)

Damn i love the way outdoor bud looks. yea cali con been hittin on point, just nothin stable. my corleone was bomb, but i let it go. got enough indicas round here


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you gotta get cali connect's tahoe og kush............. this is some outdoor......... LOOKS AND SMELLS AND TASTE, AND BURNS LIKE INDOO


You make it sound like outdoor is a bad thing??


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 11, 2011)

See you learn something new every day, now i have a reason behind why the chemband hermied on me too. I was not aware of Headband's banana tendencies!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> You make it sound like outdoor is a bad thing??


Lol, this says more about the weed. if the express compliments a strain and doesnt even plus his own. its certified dankness.


----------



## Psychild (Nov 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, this says more about the weed. if the express compliments a strain and doesnt even plus his own. its certified dankness.


 dude, not even lying.....I read that like 6 times and still don't have a clue what the part after "lol, this says more about the weed." means. Lol

Plants look amazing too T! I bet you can't wait for that big run, huh?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 11, 2011)

Psychild said:


> dude, not even lying.....I read that like 6 times and still don't have a clue what the part after "lol, this says more about the weed." means. Lol
> 
> Plants look amazing too T! I bet you can't wait for that big run, huh?


lol, change plus to push. and thx for the compliments
im so ready for it, its been a long time since ive harvested a whole tent. im thinking of going vertical for real this time. and however that goes eill let me know if i'll go back to perpetual or not. or maybe setting up the 400 for flower again.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 11, 2011)

very nice that headband was super cute!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, that shit is the truth. i was wondering yesterday if this was kind of their purpose. i mean it like a electric fence, you jump it and get buzzed. in this case u breed and get balls. lol thats a no no!
> 
> i didnt clone this pheno because i was under the impression that i would hve to stop growing after my next grow. Well now i won't have to because i had to explain to my lady that if this stops.so does any out of the house extracurricular activity. and she'll have to pay for my meals. So she goes "if i have to hear you bitch about it until you can again, go ahead do what you wanna do". so i will. but since i already started clearing the tent out for the next big grow i will continue on with that and possibly get a perpy back up.


Hey hey glad to hear it! I know where there is a fem HB seed if ya want it since you binned your other one. Just let me know I really don't mind bro, I have a couple of HB dom strains anyways (Caseyband and the DOG)

Sampling some Lush this morning it has some decent potency : !) Needs a cure and all cause it just came down earlier this week but I like the stone man, thanks! Checked the CK x HB last night and most look like they are leaning male but I do have one bonafide female! 

Again kool beans that your girl is rolling with op. I'll bet she's a tough chick ; !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hey glad to hear it! I know where there is a fem HB seed if ya want it since you binned your other one. Just let me know I really don't mind bro, I have a couple of HB dom strains anyways (Caseyband and the DOG)
> 
> Sampling some Lush this morning it has some decent potency : !) Needs a cure and all cause it just came down earlier this week but I like the stone man, thanks! Checked the CK x HB last night and most look like they are leaning male but I do have one bonafide female!
> 
> Again kool beans that your girl is rolling with op. I'll bet she's a tough chick ; !)


Dealing with me for this long and having to adjust to my lifestyle made her tough if she wasn't already. but she's loyal, and paranoid. so while it won't push her away. she's gonna be on my case about every piece of dirt she see's. (sometimes i get messy). 
thats crazy about the hb cross. but like i said, i trashed that idea. i'm rolling forward hoping 
blue cheese x lush is a winner. if your interested you can try those out too. i just fed my girls and for the first time in years i actually ph'd my nute solution to 6.5. i did it to my veg last night(which weren't showing any deficiencies) and this morning they were a whole different brighter healthier color green. so i went ahead and did it for the girls in flower some of which were having issues, so ill see if this makes the difference.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 12, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> very nice that headband was super cute!


thx alot amber, i like to throw clones in cups in my tent sometimes because even while sometimes the tent may be full there is always room on the floor for a party cup, i like to see how i can yield. HB isn't a great yielder, i'm hoping for atleast 5 grams dry.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Dealing with me for this long and having to adjust to my lifestyle made her tough if she wasn't already. but she's loyal, and paranoid. so while it won't push her away. she's gonna be on my case about every piece of dirt she see's. (sometimes i get messy).
> thats crazy about the hb cross. but like i said, i trashed that idea. i'm rolling forward hoping
> blue cheese x lush is a winner. if your interested you can try those out too. i just fed my girls and for the first time in years i actually ph'd my nute solution to 6.5. i did it to my veg last night(which weren't showing any deficiencies) and this morning they were a whole different brighter healthier color green. so i went ahead and did it for the girls in flower some of which were having issues, so ill see if this makes the difference.


Haha I'm lucky in that regard, my chick doesn't say anything (she doesn't particulary like it and she don't smoke neither) and it's my house so she doesn't say much if their is a mess either my kitchen is my work area lol


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2011)

Lovely, looks just like the stuff I got from outdoor. No herm problems when grown outdoor I found (same last year and this year) but you gotta be sharp as a tack when growing inside, (as you know).






TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> The last Headband. it was good while it lasted
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 12, 2011)

whoa black man you lookin gangstah up indis mauhfuka
i just peeped 3 pages back all showin up correct like a mug 
whut kinda cam you slingin bruh 
all pics and girls posein lokin like day sposed to 
very much correct

you gona get nominated for da RIU Cup dis year 
if you keep it up


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha I'm lucky in that regard, my chick doesn't say anything (she doesn't particulary like it and she don't smoke neither) and it's my house so she doesn't say much if their is a mess either my kitchen is my work area lol


 Lol, my lady is the neat freak of the century. i will always hear something outta her.


DST said:


> Lovely, looks just like the stuff I got from outdoor. No herm problems when grown outdoor I found (same last year and this year) but you gotta be sharp as a tack when growing inside, (as you know).


 thx D, this one didnt hermie nearly as much as a clone i pulled from it. i wonder what triggers it. or it is indeed genetic.



Dwezelitsame said:


> whoa black man you lookin gangstah up indis mauhfuka
> i just peeped 3 pages back all showin up correct like a mug
> whut kinda cam you slingin bruh
> all pics and girls posein lokin like day sposed to
> ...


 Thx Rich, i got a fuji film j38 for 100bucks off ebay. its an ok cam but they have some way better one in the same price range. i miss my sony elph though.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)

My Fujifilm was my favorite camera, till i dropped it ;(


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> My Fujifilm was my favorite camera, till i dropped it ;(



My fuji j38 was my favorite cam. then i bought a sony elph which was alright. got stolen so i went back to fuji film and i have a jz300 and i dont like it much at all.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)

Enjoy your lunch!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol, ended up skipping it. i'll eat soon enough. i germed some seeds though. 
1- corleone kush(1 of 2 seeds i found off my first CK, never found any seeds off any of the clones i'm think selfed seeds. i'm just tryin it since i got 2 if it hermies oh well.)
3-JDB Romulan(looking for a male)
3-Lemon Qleaner x Caseyband, i have been calling it LemonCiqle(for the shape of the buds) and Lemon Candy(self explanatory)
4-Dog x Push which i have started calling Kennel Cough. '
i'm starting to like seed popping alot better than i am cloning. but i will still clone when i feel like i may need too. all seeds are down in the dirt so wish me luck on these.Lol, funny story is i bought a hamster for my nephew who will be staying with me for a while, this fucking thing loves male plants Lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, ended up skipping it. i'll eat soon enough. i germed some seeds though.
> 1- corleone kush(1 of 2 seeds i found off my first CK, never found any seeds off any of the clones i'm think selfed seeds. i'm just tryin it since i got 2 if it hermies oh well.)
> 3-JDB Romulan(looking for a male)
> 3-Lemon Qleaner x Caseyband, i have been calling it LemonCiqle(for the shape of the buds) and Lemon Candy(self explanatory)
> ...


G'luck on this next go round, I hope you get what you are looking for!!! Kennel Cough sounds dope!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

quick veg shot & diego the hemp hamster.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice girls man.

Subbed.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

Thx for comin through. cop a squat load a bowl n stay tuned.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2011)

Will do, for sure.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)

Diego is a Bawss. Lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

Lol, yea he's one of kind. been thinkin bout gettin him a lil chick to hang out with. but i dont want a bunch a hippy hamster running around my crib.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 13, 2011)

I used to have a boa named Delila....she would have liked to have met Mr Diego ; !)


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)

I knew i recognized diego from somewhere:

[video=youtube;4zJWA3Vo6TU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zJWA3Vo6TU[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I knew i recognized diego from somewhere:
> 
> [video=youtube;4zJWA3Vo6TU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zJWA3Vo6TU[/vide]


Lmmfao.. i gotta show my nephew that shit.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 13, 2011)

The funny part is, I actually LIKE that car  lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

I havn't seen many driving around kia's don't get alot play here in NC mainly because this "NASCAR country" literally like the home of nascar. but i like the way kia is doing things and the personalization options they give standard now.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 13, 2011)

Man, there are a shit ton of those things around here. The biggest one for popularity is the p/t cruiser, you can't go a block with out seeing one.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 14, 2011)

had a question, found the answer

does ph matter when flushing. any input welcome




simpsonsampson420 said:


> i somewhat disagree.. the idea of flushing with plain water with no nutes is to allow the plant to use the rest of the nutes in the soil and to rinse out salt build ups... if you use water that isnt ph'd the plant could lock out some of the nutes in the soil and not be able to use some of the nutes it has already absorbed... which would cause a slightly harsh smoke... now im in no way saying its as bad as if the plant hasnt gotten flushed at all.. im just saying, imho it ensures that all the nutes in the soil and the plant get used up.. plus it only take a few extra minutes to ph your water.. my water has a high ph as it is so i am just in the habit of always lowering the ph anyways... in the end it probably doesnt make enough of a difference to really matter tho...


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 14, 2011)

I wish I had a legit answer for you, but from my experience, and i dont pH, my flush and final product has been pretty clean. IMHO the best way to flush a plant is by drowning it  Also helps jumpstart the curing process


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 14, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I wish I had a legit answer for you, but from my experience, and i dont pH, my flush and final product has been pretty clean. IMHO the best way to flush a plant is by drowning it  Also helps jumpstart the curing process



Yea i read the thing about drowning and fermentation and such. and ive even tried it but i dont remember how it did. i had already ph'd and flushed b4 i came to ask. ill see if my leaves uncurl or growth start in the next few day. i can say for sure the ph change made my veg plants look way better.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 14, 2011)

hell yeah they are perkin pretty nice.

Yesterday after I fed with the rain water, the cougars perked for the first time ever!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 14, 2011)

i think rainwater has a natural PH of 7. i think. and 7 is neutral, right?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2011)

Yeah 7 is neutral. I've read a few times to pH water when flushing. However I don't do a very good job ph'ing the water anyways, so you know i'm not messing with it too much during flush.

I'm sure you don't care but since you mentioned being in nascar country the season is actually coming down to the final race this weekend. My favorite driver is right behind the leader in the championship. Should be exciting (if you like watching cars drive around in circles at least).

Glad to finally be on your thread tgss.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 14, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Yeah 7 is neutral. I've read a few times to pH water when flushing. However I don't do a very good job ph'ing the water anyways, so you know i'm not messing with it too much during flush.
> 
> I'm sure you don't care but since you mentioned being in nascar country the season is actually coming down to the final race this weekend. My favorite driver is right behind the leader in the championship. Should be exciting (if you like watching cars drive around in circles at least).
> 
> Glad to finally be on your thread tgss.


 Glad to finally have you around. 

I use the gh PH kit with the drops and i hate doing it. i'm gonna go ahead and roll with it and when i run out then i'll make my decision. i have had it for over 2 years. And as far as nascar i have no choice but to see it on the new, billboards, and there is always a race in town. i can only watch the last couple of laps, shit gets interesting. 



> NASCAR's headquarters are located in Daytona Beach, Florida, although it also maintains offices in four North Carolina cities: Charlotte, Mooresville, Concord, and Conover.[4]





> Additionally, owing to its Southern roots, all but a handful of NASCAR teams are still based in North Carolina, especially near Charlotte.





> The first NASCAR "Strictly Stock" race ever was held at Charlotte Speedway, although this is not the same track as the Charlotte Motor Speedway that is a fixture on current NASCAR schedule.


so much for an anonymous location.. but yea, i've been to Charlotte Motor Speedway but not an actual race. i wonder why they have 4 HQ's all within a 100 mile radius. they also have the nascar museum downtown shit gets thick down there during race time. i didn't even know nascar was payed attention too in cali.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i didn't even know nascar was payed attention too in cali.


Ha, not much. They have a track out here. A few years ago they gave us two races at it. Then they made one a chase race... all to try and drum up support. Now days there is only one race in the middle of the season and nobody goes. All my friends make fun of me for paying attention, but I like it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 14, 2011)

Only because i have been in the south so long do i know people who actually love that stuff. i can only get into the end and that is because i like competition so much. back home in NJ nobody watches. it is incredibly unhealthy for the planet as far as sports though. could you imagine E cars and Hybrids nascar races?


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 14, 2011)

They are heading that way in other more progressive racing series'. The Le Mans prototype cars run diesels now. The last 7 or 10 (or something) 24 hour of LeMans has been won by a diesel. They also are working on hybrid technology in both Sports car racing and Formula 1. They have this thing in F1 that takes the heat produced from braking and converts it into electricity that can then power the engine. Nascar is in the stone ages when it comes to technology. They still use push rods and carburetors, lol.

But yeah, I think the worst part of racing on the environment is 1. travel and 2. tires. A nascar race uses something like 500 sets of tires, and that doesn't count qualifying and practice. And that's just one of many races run each weekend. That's a lot of rubber. And then the travel... Each team uses probably a few haulers, and each of those has to travel around the country each week. Then there's F1. Those guys have to haul like 150 tons of equipment to each race, and they are on all corners of the globe.

Oh... in 2013 there is supposed to be an F1 race in new jersey. They are gonna have it right across from the NY skyline.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Only because i have been in the south so long do i know people who actually love that stuff. i can only get into the end and that is because i like competition so much. back home in NJ nobody watches. it is incredibly unhealthy for the planet as far as sports though. could you imagine E cars and Hybrids nascar races?


Haha T is a jersey boy! I take some razzing cause I wasn't actually born here...my dad was stationed at Fort Dix when I was born and we were back before I turned one lol. Doesn't bother me lol, I got more heritage and ancestory in these here hills than most anyone. My 3rd and 2nd greatgrandfathers built a ton of the roads all around here and a couple of other towns over a hundred years ago


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 14, 2011)

I feel for ya T!!! jersey takes a bad wrap where i live!! I'm about 10 minutes from P-burg, just outside of jersey. nascar is fairly popular here... we have the pocono race twice a year. i personally haven't watched it since ricky rudd was in the circuit.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 16, 2011)

How long do you think is left?

Here is a pic from when i first recorded it flowering. Oct 2, 2011. Dont really know how far along she was. She Kennel Cough (dog x Push)






and now






i dont have my magnifying glass microscope thingy so i can see tric's anymore.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2011)

I'd say a week or less. Maybe 4 days or so.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 16, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I'd say a week or less. Maybe 4 days or so.


That sounds about right


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2011)

Spoze it all depends on how u like your high. You could chop it now and i belive it will still work well or leave it a fortnight for added doze.


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm so freaking excited to finally smoke the dog. I'm right behind you tgss. A week actually, mine started Oct 9. I'm gonna pull one of mine around 7 weeks, that will be my smoke. I'll leave the others for 8-8.5 weeks to make all my heavy indica smoking bros happy. I heard the dog can be some really hard hitting smoke.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 16, 2011)

Bud is looking nice on that.. Kennel cough nice name man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 16, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I'm so freaking excited to finally smoke the dog. I'm right behind you tgss. A week actually, mine started Oct 9. I'm gonna pull one of mine around 7 weeks, that will be my smoke. I'll leave the others for 8-8.5 weeks to make all my heavy indica smoking bros happy. I heard the dog can be some really hard hitting smoke.


The dog is some serious smoke. i hate i don't still have the clone. But this cross is looking really nice and i hope it packs a punch like the DOG does. It hits hard and mellows out real nice, i think i'll let this go a day or two more and chop her down. thx, and you'll love the dog out of the 5 i had, i had 2 pheno's and a hermie that never showed pre-flowers, but i'm sure now it was a hermie. thats where the pollen on this cross came from. so i'm assuming they should be fem, because the 3 ive grown so far havn't herm'd at all.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 16, 2011)

i put the kennel cough in 24 hour dark. I put 4 caliband(calizhar x casey band) and 4 Lush (OG x Lemon Larry og x chem d) in the tent. im too impatient for my own plans of emptying out and doing a full strain run. these are from seed, and i trimmed them up for 4 main colas. I picked the 4 best specimens from each strain, so i'm hoping for a mixture of males and females. but of course i'd prefer mostly females.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 16, 2011)

nice what size are those bags in the front?


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i put the kennel cough in 24 hour dark. I put 4 caliband(calizhar x casey band) and 4 Lush (OG x Lemon Larry og x chem d) in the tent. im too impatient for my own plans of emptying out and doing a full strain run.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 16, 2011)

> course i'd prefer mostly females


dont matter- you can want all you want 
but you will get what you get

Confucius (joke)


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> dont matter- you can want all you want
> but you will get what you get
> 
> Confucius (joke)


I can't get a male, I really need one though


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 16, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> I can't get a male, I really need one though


What are you growing now?


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice Trash can pot 

I had one o those


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> What are you growing now?


TexMex Reggie Bagseed.
And I've got some dispensary bagseed germinating 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/486893-finshaggys2nd-indoor-shiva-clones-unknown.html


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 16, 2011)

Fine i wanted a male for so long i forgot what they looked like 
comes down to yes or wait not yes or no 
at least you had smoke 
think of person wit room full of boys cant get a girl
pity the fool


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> Fine i wanted a male for so long i forgot what they looked like
> comes down to yes or wait not yes or no
> at least you had smoke
> think of person wit room full of boys cant get a girl
> pity the fool


Very true.

Me and him could meet up, and help each other out though.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2011)

as fred durst would say keep rollin rollin rolling WHUT! perpetual is the only way to grow eh man.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2011)

lol, i can't help myself!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2011)

no, no, T, you ARE helping yourself!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> nice what size are those bags in the front?


 The white one's in the front are 1Gal, the one in the back right middle is a 3gal, and its next to a 2 gal smart pot.


Dwezelitsame said:


> dont matter- you can want all you want
> but you will get what you get
> 
> Confucius (joke)


 this is a the truth, but i just keep hopin.



Finshaggy said:


> I can't get a male, I really need one though


lol, i'm sure you'll get one soon



billcollector99 said:


> Nice Trash can pot
> 
> I had one o those


 Lol,yea i picked 3 up from wal-mart a few years ago. Love em eseciall the hadles . 


Finshaggy said:


> TexMex Reggie Bagseed.
> And I've got some dispensary bagseed germinating
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/486893-finshaggys2nd-indoor-shiva-clones-unknown.html


subbing now



Dwezelitsame said:


> Fine i wanted a male for so long i forgot what they looked like
> comes down to yes or wait not yes or no
> at least you had smoke
> think of person wit room full of boys cant get a girl
> pity the fool


i know a male is coming your way, and when he gets there he's gonna stinky as fuck with for all your ladies to love on.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey T what's going on. Today is day 2 for one of the CK x HB. I'll check the other ones and if any more are showing pistils I'll throw them in too


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2011)

How many fems are you up to? and watch them bitches carefully


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How many fems are you up to? and watch them bitches carefully


Yeah I plan on having to watch them carefully, only need one good one though!

I just finish trimming a LQ, I'll go up and see if anymore are showing sex. Let you know in a min....

Found another female so that makes 2 out of 6. She went into the flower room so I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2011)

P10X (lol sound like the workout video p90X) and the tent./ the VGA cord on my comp that i use to hook up to my tv so i can have sceen fucked up and its not showing the color green, but all other colors a fine, just my luck. if the picks look off thats why.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 18, 2011)

Gorgeous, her buds are fantastic! How long in veg?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 18, 2011)

I like the shot of the whole room. Plants are serious


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Gorgeous, her buds are fantastic! How long in veg?


lol, maybe three weeks . and she was stunted. Next p10x i do will be a beast.

went in oct.2


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 18, 2011)

p10x, lol. That's the workout for lazy people, hahahaha.

Good lookin plants T. I'm not gonna say it every time I swear... but you are making me so excited for my harvest. I hope mine look as good in another week.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 18, 2011)

Looks like she will be an easy one to trim huh. Nice ratio there, and some frosty buds to boot.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 18, 2011)

Hey how about that T, that's the first P10 x Caseyband to my knowledge! Congrats man she looks like another winner!!. She has the looks of both....the p10 has nice big calyxs but the HB dom CB is no slouch in that dept either. The P10 has more and fatter leaves so much so that they hide the buds. I'm sure that it's wicked frosty...I think it's going to come down to smell and taste, the void p10 is grapey/skunky and the CB is diesel.

I know a couple of other people that are excited about seeing those hehe. That looks friggen impressive man! How was your germ rate and M/F rate  )


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey how about that T, that's the first P10 x Caseyband to my knowledge! Congrats man she looks like another winner!!. She has the looks of both....the p10 has nice big calyxs but the HB dom CB is no slouch in that dept either. The P10 has more and fatter leaves so much so that they hide the buds. I'm sure that it's wicked frosty...I think it's going to come down to smell and taste, the void p10 is grapey/skunky and the CB is diesel.
> 
> I know a couple of other people that are excited about seeing those hehe. That looks friggen impressive man! How was your germ rate and M/F rate  )


Thx, this was the only one i popped. im putting a few in the ground today. she smells delightful. and she is frosty as shit and your right about these calyxes.


----------



## DST (Nov 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


>


Very dark and mysterious looking. Hope you are having a good weekend. 

Peace, D


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 20, 2011)

niiiiiiiiiice









whuts dis


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> niiiiiiiiiice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thx both of you!

p10(a very special Void pheno) x CaseyJones x Headband.. she's a purdy lady.


----------



## DST (Nov 23, 2011)

It's great when genetics are shared to create such nice things.......

Peace and love from the Cup,

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 23, 2011)

how is it going this year. how is the promotion going? and thx.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> how is it going this year. how is the promotion going? and thx.


I was going to ask the same thing... Are you entering anything dst?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 23, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> I was going to ask the same thing... Are you entering anything dst?


Breeders Boutique was giving out some nasty erl. 


> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-post6657882.html#post6657882





> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-post6657882.html#post6657882


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2011)

what up T you take that pretty looking thing down yet?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2011)

Yessir!. and she was definately what i thought she would be. im trying to reveg her. after bout 3 days cure the smell is already turning into a nice skunky fuely w/ sweet undertones.
every one i have smoked with or sold a lil to loved it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 24, 2011)

deffo looked like a winner man. props to HC and yourself man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2011)

Ohh you were talkin about the Lemon Candy it was also "the shit" smoked like hash and even when it was dry it was gummy(??) from all the tric's good sativa high. i popped more of em. 

i was talking about the kennel coughj in the above post, i also forgot to mention it has a nice expanding smoke,.
Lemon Candy






Kennel Cough


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 24, 2011)

Both were dank as fuck. I only had two kennel cough seeds left and one died, so now ive only got one. which is fine with me. ill just breed it somehow.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey T what up. I thought don was talking about the P10 cross. Have you sample any? I have a couple of Lush clones that are getting pretty big waiting for their turn in the flower room. They get flipped in a week. Ended up with 2 female CK x HB and they have been in flower for a week or so, I'l keep an eye on them.

Ubber Kush x Deep Blue have been the flavor of choice the last few days. Have a good one.

P10 x Caseyband...


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

It went well, it was all a bit last minute and I didn't have any product that BB had made itself that was finished (I actually harvested some this week while the cup was on so was a few weeks out of kilter). Next year will be different, providing it is on, lol. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> how is it going this year. how is the promotion going? and thx.





wyteberrywidow said:


> I was going to ask the same thing... Are you entering anything dst?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 25, 2011)

DST said:


> It went well, it was all a bit last minute and I didn't have any product that BB had made itself that was finished (I actually harvested some this week while the cup was on so was a few weeks out of kilter). Next year will be different, providing it is on, lol.


 Providing it is on??? is the gov trying to ferk around the cup too?


----------



## DST (Nov 25, 2011)

The Gov seem to be trying to fuk everything up, lol. Well HTimes are already advertising a competition to Win a trip to the 25th HTCC so they think it's all on......


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ohh you were talkin about the Lemon Candy it was also "the shit" smoked like hash and even when it was dry it was gummy(??) from all the tric's good sativa high. i popped more of em.
> 
> i was talking about the kennel coughj in the above post, i also forgot to mention it has a nice expanding smoke,.
> Lemon Candy
> ...


That lemon candy looks like some lemon skunk i seen at the disp around the corner. They doling out top dolla fur buds like that my friend  She looks verry nice(borat voice) lol


----------



## Psychild (Nov 26, 2011)

Is the Lemon Candy the Lemon Qleanor x CB?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 27, 2011)

yepjust dropped 2 more. My cam has a focus problem. so i cant take pics now though. i popped 10 seeds yesterday.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey T what up. I thought don was talking about the P10 cross. Have you sample any? I have a couple of Lush clones that are getting pretty big waiting for their turn in the flower room. They get flipped in a week. Ended up with 2 female CK x HB and they have been in flower for a week or so, I'l keep an eye on them.
> 
> Ubber Kush x Deep Blue have been the flavor of choice the last few days. Have a good one.
> 
> P10 x Caseyband...


your headband x corleone aint herm? maybe ill throw some out for free weed next year


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 27, 2011)

It's a little early to tell dude, they are little under 2wks in flower still. Next couple of weeks should tell.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> It's a little early to tell dude, they are little under 2wks in flower still. Next couple of weeks should tell.


 Well HC, Mine only hermied in early flower. the pheno i kept that hermied hermied in early flower like right at showing sex. i shook em off and i havn't seen any yet. i think they have around 4 weeks or so to go. i'm not seeing any nanner's but i dont have the best eyesite. i'll check for seeds for sure. but i still keep an eye on em . i also have 1 pheno that didn't hermy. and i believe my clones are the same age as yours and they havn't done it. I'm starting to think its something i was doing or did to make them hermie like that. Probably light leaks.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

All forms of stress even overly strong nutes, over/under watering, and too much direct fan pressure can cause Herman to visit.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Well HC, Mine only hermied in early flower. the pheno i kept that hermied hermied in early flower like right at showing sex. i shook em off and i havn't seen any yet. i think they have around 4 weeks or so to go. i'm not seeing any nanner's but i dont have the best eyesite. i'll check for seeds for sure. but i still keep an eye on em . i also have 1 pheno that didn't hermy. and i believe my clones are the same age as yours and they havn't done it. I'm starting to think its something i was doing or did to make them hermie like that. Probably light leaks.





colocowboy said:


> All forms of stress even overly strong nutes, over/under watering, and too much direct fan pressure can cause Herman to visit.


Didn't one or two other peeps mention herm issues with that strain? Next time I'll put my specs on and check them real good and definitely start giving them a little more tlc (thanks cowboy) than they have been getting. 

Chicks coming over soon to work on the puter so I'm trying to keep my work area (kitchen) a little cleaner lol. Very nice glow happenin with some Grape Ape x Hashberry topped with P10 kief bong rips


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 27, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> All forms of stress even overly strong nutes, over/under watering, and too much direct fan pressure can cause Herman to visit.


Lol. honestly it could have been light leak/fan combo. the ck x hb's were in the front right corner of my tent where i have an intake vent coming in. and lots of nights i forget to zip the tent all the way down and the light from the veg gets in a little. i used to get up in the mid of night to close it if i missed lights out. but since i figured that coulda caused hermie i been closing it up.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Didn't one or two other peeps mention herm issues with that strain? Next time I'll put my specs on and check them real good and definitely start giving them a little more tlc (thanks cowboy) than they have been getting.
> 
> Chicks coming over soon to work on the puter so I'm trying to keep my work area (kitchen) a little cleaner lol. Very nice glow happenin with some Grape Ape x Hashberry topped with P10 kief bong rips


Well The ck that i used was reg pollen, but the hb was, as u know a fem seed. and she was certainly hermy prone.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Well The ck that i used was reg pollen, but the hb was, as u know a fem seed. and she was certainly hermy prone.


Oh I didn't realize that was your cross but now that I think about yeah duh lol. You have Corleone Kush and you have a Headband...never put two and two together. This is your first run too then? Your around 5 or 6 weeks?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 27, 2011)

i'm coming up closely on week 6. lol and yea its my first run, and maybe only depending on the smoke of these twp pheno's im runnin.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 27, 2011)

got a new cam for free. well traded 3.5g for it. and its brand new kodak easyshare. now all ineed is to get my vga cord so i can see some GREEN.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 27, 2011)

At least you are appraised of the contributing environmental factors in your space. It can be a bitch keeping the environment perfect, ya?! 
That's a good deal on the camera! I had an easyshare and they are pretty good camera really. My son got a hold of mine and bounced it across the cement for me, otherwise I would probably still be using it. 
Look forward to the updates


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

Cameras for an eigth! good darts T. Bring back the barter system, money only seems to be messing things up these days, lol.

cowboy, pissin masen at your avatar!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 28, 2011)

Heres where the light leaking and fan blowing occured. i havnt set plants right there since i figure it was me doing the damage.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 28, 2011)

I cant stand nor being able to see color. i was going to photoshop em and turn anything green blue, but hell i aint feel like it. sucks because i cant even see in my new cam take good pics or not yet. oh well. Should i let her roast a little longer or chop. with starins that have fat ass calyxes and foxtail alot i can never tell by looking. and like before i have no microscop anymore. i guess ill order one today along with my vga. without the color green the screen cant really focus on the pics. its weird. Im assuming she started flowering on 10-20 because in my planner i wrote on the calenser it started flowering on 11-20. but im unsure. i may have just write it there. gotto go look at some older pics.





'
















and my wifes christmas present. will be here next week. Yayyy! Right? its another shih-tzu.
this is a pic the breeder sent. a few weeks back.


----------



## DST (Nov 28, 2011)

I detect a hint of sarcasm T, lol. Looks like a cute puppy though. Are they the type of dogs women carry around in their handbags?

And I reckon that lucious looking girl above is ready for the plucking. With foxtailing it tends to be ready when the stigmas have receeded so much you can't see em....i.e like your pic


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 28, 2011)

aye that looks done to a T, looks absolutely gorgeous in fact. the dog meeeh not my kinda thing but i'm sure your lady will love it. mine would for sure.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 28, 2011)

DST said:


> I detect a hint of sarcasm T, lol. Looks like a cute puppy though. Are they the type of dogs women carry around in their handbags?
> 
> And I reckon that lucious looking girl above is ready for the plucking. With foxtailing it tends to be ready when the stigmas have receeded so much you can't see em....i.e like your pic


Lol, yea about the sarcasm. i love dogs, but buying a woman a small dog, when i have 2 large pit bulls(stafforshire bulls i think you may call em over there) will bring some small tension, or favoritism. like my dogs cant get on the couch. but the excuse for the shih tzu is "she was bred to be a lapdog" lol. i always go "well pit bulls were bred to kill".. and ultimately any animal will become my responsibility. And yes those are the bag dogs, but no way my wife would do that. we both agree its kinda cruel/weird.

and thanx for the input and info. good to kno as i have popped a few sativa leaners recently.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 28, 2011)

Those GK are Sativa Dom, and the Cougar's are looking to be indica dom.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 28, 2011)

I forgot to mention it is the Void(p10) x Caseyband.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 28, 2011)

They are beautiful T, they look like they will be some fire bro! So you think they are 9 wks roughly?!
mmmm, mmmm!

lol @ DST


----------



## Blunt Toker (Nov 28, 2011)

HOLA!! just wanted to say U have an awesome grow maine. It is very similar to mine. I have a 4x2x8 closet that I split in the middle so 2 4x2x4. 1 veg wit 2 80 watt fluro tubes, perpetual flower has a new 600 digi hps. got it about month ago and is fookin sweet. upgrade about a month ago. 

I have read dam near every page of your journal and was very entertained so im subbed up. I am mainly a lurker but I do have a pics up from my second grow (in my sig) but am paranoid to have a weekly updated journal. very conservative state!! 

U may have mentioned but what method do u use when breeding. sounds like u have a seperate section for your males. do u just stick your female you want pollinated in there for a bit or do u collect the pollen? 

anyways great lookin grow!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 28, 2011)

Blunt Toker said:


> HOLA!! just wanted to say U have an awesome grow maine. It is very similar to mine. I have a 4x2x8 closet that I split in the middle so 2 4x2x4. 1 veg wit 2 80 watt fluro tubes, perpetual flower has a new 600 digi hps. got it about month ago and is fookin sweet. upgrade about a month ago.
> 
> I have read dam near every page of your journal and was very entertained so im subbed up. I am mainly a lurker but I do have a pics up from my second grow (in my sig) but am paranoid to have a weekly updated journal. very conservative state!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for dropping by. stay focused. Good shit to come. This go round i'm using a different method. i have my male s clones rooting, and after they rooth they will go 12/12 from seed under cfls in a plastic veg box i made. th female will be in a party cup well inn str8 into 12/12aellad just pinate the whole plant. i should get a good bit this way. i may have to do some tweaking being that i have 2 male strains going at once. dont want to cross pollinate anything by accident


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 28, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> They are beautiful T, they look like they will be some fire bro! So you think they are 9 wks roughly?!
> mmmm, mmmm!
> 
> lol @ DST


 Man i ain't even notice its been 9 weeks. they are up n drying now. definitely have more on the come up. hoping they should be out of ground tomorrow. thx man.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 29, 2011)

nice pup 

that looks not only ready it looks *good* and ready

best part about keepin notes an pics can refer back to them when needed (like yo flow date) 

enjoy them


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2011)

...........................


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 30, 2011)

whats the babies?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Nov 30, 2011)

ive been called in to do a D N A test to see if im related to any of the babies


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Nov 30, 2011)

Looking good bru h... Fill me in on that list when u get time


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> whats the babies?





wyteberrywidow said:


> Looking good bru h... Fill me in on that list when u get time


o.k. i finally got down to doing the list. 


right now i have
5 Blue Cheese x Lush
1 Black Rose
3 Calibands
2 Lush f3
2 Cougar Kush
3 Romaulan
1 Lemon QleanerX
1 C4 x Caseyband
2 P10 x Caseyband
2 Kennel Cough
3 Grape Kush
1 Corleone Kush
2 Exodus x Dreamtime

Bill i saw on your thread you were trying to get away from the kushes, i been on the same route i know there lots of fire out there and it all aint kush. and Rich , if there was no u there'd be no lush. soon it'll bee a stable ass skunky frosty lemony semi stretchy seed. ill be able to pop em whenever i need some dank.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2011)

forgot to mention that i picked up some snow storm. I havn't used it before, but i had purplemaxx way back n it made my bitches super frosty, i don't how much more possible that is though


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 2, 2011)

then im doin my job ther is all kinds of seeds to plant 

and all kinds of phenos to grow from them 

i appreciate yo recognition 

of the genetics and yo perseverence to take them to new levels 
and i salute you 

good K yo way 
may his light shine upon 
you 
yours 
yo garden 
walk right 
the good you plant 
is the good you reap 

and the bad 
well


1Luv


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 2, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> o.k. i finally got down to doing the list.
> 
> 
> right now i have
> ...


Evening there T what's going on. Pounding cuppas and bowls, the girlfriend stayed home with her sick daughter tonight so just chilling right now. Hey I recognize quite a few of those strains ; !)


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like a grip o goodness T


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 3, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> forgot to mention that i picked up some snow storm. I havn't used it before, but i had purplemaxx way back n it made my bitches super frosty, i don't how much more possible that is though


Do you use it in hyrdo or soil? I got some purplemaxx I've never used.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 3, 2011)

I have used it in both soil and hydro. 

Not sure if i saw a diffference though. How do you make super frosty buds even more frosty? Dont they peak eventually? lol


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 3, 2011)

Nice.....


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> o.k. i finally got down to doing the list.
> 
> 
> right now i have
> ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> Do you use it in hyrdo or soil? I got some purplemaxx I've never used.


i've got em in soil.



billcollector99 said:


> I have used it in both soil and hydro.
> 
> Not sure if i saw a diffference though. How do you make super frosty buds even more frosty? Dont they peak eventually? lol


 i noticed a difference when i used it way back. its been some years i'm not expectin big change but im hopin fot something.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2011)

Lush Phenos 

These are the two females i will be pollinating for my f4's. the first female being the starter. the second females progeny may never be grown.











Blue cheese x Lush
i have broken them down into three pheno's. but of course i won't know for shizzle til the light switches on em.

#1











#2












#3












#4











#5


----------



## DST (Dec 5, 2011)

the leaqf structure on those seem to be fairly similar T, I can see one that has a slighlty fatter looking leaf to it, with the others being slightly more pointed. Node seperation looks fairly similar in them as well, although without size comparisons it's hard to tell. What are your defining differences in them?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 5, 2011)

As far as the Lush F4. whats not shown is the 1st male(i have 2 f3 males) i plan on using using. he is a super funky male. but with these two girls the first pic is the short stocky, sticky, very tight nodes 
and a nice sweet smell i call her the "nice 1". the second female has a thin stem and is lanky by all accounts. but she smells oh so good! she also took almost a whole week longer to start showing clusters of flowers than the "nice 1" i'm excited to see what iv'e got here. 

as far as the blue cheese lush. i have topped/fimmed all of them. #1 and #5 im grouping as Pheno "A". they are a tad bit shorter, thicker, has way tighter nodes and doesnt branch out much at all. both has a Citrusy/Fuel smell. also the leaves are sharper/ pointier than the others. 

#3 and #4 are similar to #1 and #5 at first glance but they are taller, a little thinner, but they branch like crazy, they smell like something but i can't put my finger on it, but its not pleasant. the leaves are a tad bit wider(probably one of the ones you mentioned). 

#2 is different then both, in all aspects. it was the first to be topped because it was taller than all the others. its stretchy and it smells like lemons. and it was already branching when i topped it so i'd say it's a branchy one. It has wider leaves too. 

they are starting to show sex. so i'm thinking those are the males showing. i'm hoping for at least 3 girls. i will clone but i might not make f2's because i plan on popping 10 more in a week or two.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 5, 2011)

Sounds like big things happening over here!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 5, 2011)

Most def working towards it the best i can. this f2's of the bc x lush will let me kno for sure if i want to move forward. keep it at f2 status or leave it as it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 6, 2011)

Something else i just decided to do is instead of making f2's i'm going to take the blue cheesiest female from the blue cheese x lush f2. and use my male lush f3
on em, he's be perfect for em.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 6, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Most def working towards it the best i can. this f2's of the bc x lush will let me kno for sure if i want to move forward. keep it at f2 status or leave it as it.


are mine f1 or f2?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 6, 2011)

second pic very diff 
just finished a sample botle of sno storm i cant swear it di anything for me 
cause of all da shit i use 

my list fems bottm regs top i kkep lists running totals info on them when and how i got them 
i keep in a excel spread sheet 



lots of up dates this month
View attachment 1922508


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 6, 2011)

f1's bill. i meant to say keep it at f1. btw flowering should be 8 weeks dead on with her. but we'll see soon.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2011)

pheno "A" are both showing fem. making me think maybe all are fem, i aint seen no balls yet. but i see two out of five for sure fems, and on thats looks like it'll sho fem later. usually my males show first so this is awkward. and honestly id be sad for the first time getting all fem. even though i wasnt gonna f2 em yet . i wanted to see a male. right now im 2 for 5 on females


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2011)

Dwezelitsame said:


> second pic very diff
> just finished a sample botle of sno storm i cant swear it di anything for me
> cause of all da shit i use
> 
> ...


 i bet you are one organized son of a sperm. too bad it would take you a millennia to grow em all. you should have a contest on your thread for a chance to win. maybe cfl or party cup.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 8, 2011)

well the Bhagavad Gita is the bible to the hindu and the kreshners - they believe that the spirit never dies it returns in another life form based on how you lived this life- if good another man in better status or a demi god -sumwhere above man but below god 

if bad a lower life form like dog or snake or lower life form 

i live a good life so i will save them in a place for my return 

ha ah ha ha 


yes you are right it would take me more then a lifetime to grow them all but i spred them around and i have help from those i deem worthy -or that i think need a boost 


erryone has ther own thing mine is genetics sum is shitting on others and greed an selfishness
and i give alot all the peps i know on this site only a few give the way i do- sum wit seeds they make only - me its all of them make bought dont matter
give give give is my motto to recieve is good to but not critical to my existance -but one must be aman of his word 

have yoself a fine day


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2011)

i wonder what my thing is?

my lil homie from back home ask me how can he find purpose in his life.i told em straight up, I don't know. Just keep doin what u feel is right for u n eventually something a happen.
i been thinkin bout that shit ever since. everytime somebody ask me that it gets me thinkin n shyt.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2011)

Well 14 days til' my 25th B-day. I'm gettin kinda excited wondering what i'm going to get myself. More-so i'm hoping i have something to smoke by then. anyway, heres a few pics of the tent and closet, a sativa lush pheno that i kept in veg. but i freaking hate the structure of the one i have in flower now(back right corner). they smell different, the one in flower is all lemons and the one in veg is like a "berry" now and later or some candy that is "berry" flavored. and a pic of the lush at 13 days showing me she's the top choice for f4's. the tall sativa like one has some frost showing up too, but it doesnt have the smell or structure that i like. probably still make two sets from both males and both females. 
Everythings good in both tents. the ck x hb has some issues that started when i tp'd mid flower. it hasnt gotten any worse for a while. or any better. other than that it's green.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 8, 2011)

you got a lot going on 
handle it 

your doing sum nice work and a lot of it


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 8, 2011)

you know back when i first left the big company in NYC i was sitn on a bundle in accumilated stock in the savings plan 
i few years of sitin on my azz i started redin up on stocks an shit and understanding the market 
i cashed in my old lady stocks and bought a few winners a nd looser here an there
but was doin OK 
one day i gambled on a stock acronym was bam =books of america 
see daonly way to make real $$ was to speculate a little on what you know of the company 
it had all the makeings of a nother amazon .com -i jumped on it 
it fucked me hard never kisssed me 
i was afraid to tell da wife lost big soon as i grabbed it i lost alot 
siad id hold it till it turned it kept tanking 
i finaly told da wife she just said gota let it go before it drags you down more 
lick your wounds and get on wit it 

i realized dat day like sum banks sum gambelrs know already 
sumtimes its better to take your loses let them go an move on dont look back just move on 
mistakes will be made by peeps doing things 

boy i member da old days i thought i was a day trader had big fun 
i still hol d a few one my sweetest like sum be wit plants is qcom 
i had it for a 2 for 1 then followed up wit a 4 for 1 piad big gives divedends as well 
ill prolly never let that go 

they make the chips that all the cell phones nedded to make there phones work i saw whut it was cooking when it first turned the stove on 
dats da only way to make real $$ in the market forsee have it beforit takes off - after can be fatel 
big $$ cashes in after big peaks 

now when things ant right the cost ant shit to find out its time to let go
like a bad investment if you live life will have many 

1Luv


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 9, 2011)

Risk Vs. Reward my good man..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 9, 2011)

i got the vga cord in the mail. turns out i needed an svga cord. so my colors are right. but the picyture aint now. ill be getting the svga soon. my lady left for work this morning and i thought i had cigars from last night. too bad i didn't. now i'm smokin out of an apple. really considering going back to glass again.


----------



## DST (Dec 9, 2011)

you never just roll a joint with paper T?


----------



## duchieman (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey T. Popped by to scan your last few pages to see what your up to and your a busy fella. It all looks so great. I'm gonna throw some pics up of my Caliband later. Fat and hard nuggets on this girl. I'll catch ya later man.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 9, 2011)

You should have a backup around, that's just a rookie mistake 
A clean little bubbler is the tastiest/smoothest too! dooweet!
::

**How can you work if you don't have your tools? **


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 9, 2011)

DST said:


> you never just roll a joint with paper T?


Lol, out of papers, never got more. cuz i'm primarily a blunt guy. the apple worked fine though ..
ive been smoking since i was 15, never smoked a joint until i found RIU, now i love my joint's but nothing beats a blunt for me.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 9, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> You should have a backup around, that's just a rookie mistake
> A clean little bubbler is the tastiest/smoothest too! dooweet!
> ::
> 
> **How can you work if you don't have your tools? **


i have a small 6" bubble bong, but i broke the slide @ the downstem cleaning it a couple months ago. lol, need to get those too. ima King procrastinator


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 9, 2011)

damnit, wheres the like button hahahah
ok, have 2 backups lol
I hate it when that happens! I recently got a new downstem with a diffuser and a replacement for my broken bowl. I hate it when the fine stuff breaks, I have all tile and granite too. hahahah


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 9, 2011)

Lol, wood floors & tile here, my last house claimed three bongs to the floor. two sold n two given away.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 9, 2011)

funny same here since 15 but ill be 62 in jan LO fkn L
true dat 
time flyes when your havin fun


----------



## Ditty! (Dec 9, 2011)

Always purrrtty up in here. Always


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

Haha ditty, where the hell u been bruh?

and rich, damn i ain't know u were more then 2 times my age.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 10, 2011)

yep gona be here for three i still got lots of smokin to do 

i hope you make it this far 

age not to much after say high school 
before that i hung wit my age after young and old 
most my past experiences from cain snortin -smokin -an getin to the point came from peeps older then me at the time 


what is the meaning of age difference as an adult 

when a kid its important i member when my son was learnin to play tackle kids had to be sme age bracket 
as adults sum 22 sum 40 so what is the diff there young man -said the old man -please explain it to me ive been here more years then you 
an i have not learned the difference maybe you can teach me 


i have seen young do stuped things an old do stuped things dont think age is a factor to how smart or how stuped one can be 

please inform me 

an do try to get old to its bettern the alternative trust me


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

Age might not be a measure of intelligence, but i do think that the older you get the wiser you become.

Not too many young wise people.


I hope I get to live to a decent age.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

Man i'm so proud i'm gonna make 25. just a few years ago i never woulda thought it. at least not here and still have my freedom. so now my thing is find something consistent that is legal to bring my money in, where i am the boss. as long as i have the gift of gab i will not work a job. i give myself 3 years for this.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

You ever thought about moving to a legal state?


Easier to relocate I think when you are younger.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

In jail it was always if your in here wit me your a grown as man so don't expect to get treated like your an 18 y/o by a 35 y/o who want's your lunch. so i use that philosophy out here too. if you old enough to be in my company than imma treat like id treat u if u was my age. but still with anything in life u gotta pick who u accept info from. 

now what seedbank has the best sour D. or NYCD. i really want ECSD. that wll be a gift to myself for my bday.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> You ever thought about moving to a legal state?
> 
> 
> Easier to relocate I think when you are younger.


yea, i been thinkin hard. a lot about colorado. but my whole fam is on ther east coast SC/NC and NJ. and i dont want to be in the MJ biz. although i wouldn't mind being mj -related like opening a grow shop. wherever i move next will be strictly business.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, i been thinkin hard. a lot about colorado. but my whole fam is on ther east coast SC/NC and NJ. and i dont want to be in the MJ biz. although i wouldn't mind being mj -related like opening a grow shop. wherever i move next will be strictly business.


Building and designing growrooms in an emerging market could be very profitable 

No growing yourself, just setting it up for other patients.

Could be big bucks in it cause most people dont know how to do shit for themselves.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/401843-dr-greenthumbs-sour-diesel-smoke.html


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> yea, i been thinkin hard. a lot about colorado. but my whole fam is on ther east coast SC/NC and NJ. and i dont want to be in the MJ biz. although i wouldn't mind being mj -related like opening a grow shop. wherever i move next will be strictly business.


colorado is cool.........


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> colorado is cool.........


More Like freezing


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Building and designing growrooms in an emerging market could be very profitable
> 
> No growing yourself, just setting it up for other patients.
> 
> Could be big bucks in it cause most people dont know how to do shit for themselves.


my idea's are catered the the grow store that caters to indoor/outdoor growers. and not just 1 i want it like the wal-mart of growstores. sell plants(non mj) for indoor outdoor as well as many other things to become part of a community.

i like your idea. how about fabricating pre-made growhouses for ppl inside of backyard sheds. so they can have it in their back yard not in the hose. i like your idea though. this market aint shrinking.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> More Like freezing


im from chicago... i know what freezing is.... lol


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> my idea's are catered the the grow store that caters to indoor/outdoor growers. and not just 1 i want it like the wal-mart of growstores. sell plants(non mj) for indoor outdoor as well as many other things to become part of a community.
> 
> i like your idea. how about fabricating pre-made growhouses for ppl inside of backyard sheds. so they can have it in their back yard not in the hose. i like your idea though. this market aint shrinking.


 
or you can just push packs of heron for me.. lol


----------



## Psychild (Dec 10, 2011)

Definitely been thinking long and hard about Colorado as well.....Oregon's laws are way too legit though. (Cali's are too, but I'm not real sure that's where I want to end up just yet. &#8730


----------



## theexpress (Dec 10, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Definitely been thinking long and hard about Colorado as well.....Oregon's laws are way too legit though. (Cali's are too, but I'm not real sure that's where I want to end up just yet. &#8730


certain counties in cali allow for up to 99 plants per rec... whats fucking with that....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

i wanna live country wherever the fuck i am. the city is cool, so is the burbs. but i wasnt wilderness, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> or you can just push packs of heron for me.. lol


we'd have to go in on a pack, imma boss its the only way it would work out for us.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 10, 2011)

Well for sour diesel u got like 4 choices 
1- dr greenthumb ecsd s1 of the clone only.. I got one running now she seem pretty good so far.
2- Cali connect original sour diesel this is the original sour diesel crossed with the sour og male sour d leaning. Here is a quote from swerve
Re: ? for Swerve about the Sour Diesel
by Swerve » Sat Dec 10, 2011 2:18 pm
ok our original sour diesel is the real thing we got this cut directly from Chemdog my friend shit 3-4 years ago now so before his current situation. no hearsay and def not a clone we got from someone who said it was something.OUR CUT IS THE FIRST CUT THE ORIGINAL SOUR DIESEL CUT(THE CUT THAT MADE SOUR D FAMOUS) not this bs watered down rez bullshit and def not the ECSD cut this cut has been run side by side with the ECSD and make power to the people fist style indica mass ss leaning buds that are pure kerosine.... they list it wrong its pure and utter sour d. this is the original cut..this is the more kerosine gads cut than the sour cut aka ecsd.. this is the killer one that was held by chemdog. 

3- you got reserva privada original sour d
And then you have Rez dog sour d ibl

For the NYC diesel you can either go soma or sannies.. Both got good reviews for that strain and sannies is like 1/3 the price for f3s


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 10, 2011)

go nuber 1
will not regret got one in wk 5.1
lookin an smelin 
fan fuken tastico 

but you do you 
cause im doin me


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 11, 2011)

Pix on next page


----------



## theexpress (Dec 11, 2011)

like ah breath ah fresh air..... good lookin out on them pix jack..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 11, 2011)

Lush f3 













Caliband






















Corleone Kush x Headband






Blacksourbubble x Caseyband


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 11, 2011)

Had to do some watering today so i took some shots.
here are the bud shots in random order. it's halftime so i gotta be quick.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 11, 2011)

LookiNg real good there..


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 11, 2011)

nice
whuts dis


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 11, 2011)

calizhar x casey jones x headband. calizhar is one of chimera's strains.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 11, 2011)

You see how your bud leaves are clawing a tad? Mine are doing the same thing on a much larger scale, and I can't figure out what it is :/ I'm pretty sure it isn't over feeding though, cuz my Caliband hasn't been fed in a while.​


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 12, 2011)

i find that calizhar very interesting
i dont know why maybe leaves


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

I think that is a trait that I see in a lot of strains (the pointy down almost hook like leaf) Seems quite common in TGA's strains, I am sure it's a trait as I see it happen and the rest of the plant looks great with no worries to it....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 12, 2011)

io agree with D i think its genetic . i dont know what factors make it happen. but they are all fed the same yet they are not the same. my last calizhar did he same thing some other starins did too. i thought the leaves were too frosty to uncurl.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 12, 2011)

Im wondering if the Calizhar doesnt like a lot of N, cause that can cause curling like that as well.

Also not to be a nit picker, but your tips are burning too, maybe nutes are a little too high..


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i thought the leaves were too frosty to uncurl.


 sounds reasonable enough to me, haha


----------



## DST (Dec 12, 2011)

but Bill, you are a nit picker, that's why we love you so much!


billcollector99 said:


> Im wondering if the Calizhar doesnt like a lot of N, cause that can cause curling like that as well.
> 
> Also not to be a nit picker, but your tips are burning too, maybe nutes are a little too high..


T, stuff that bitch fool of cake son, lol. She fukkin LARVS IT!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 12, 2011)

nah, your not nit-picking at all bill, thats some old burn from two weeks ago when i got the snowstorm, i dosed em all wrong. they are doing fine now. they took nutes the watering before last n last night they got hygrozyme n water. i'm glad it never got any worse. i was expecting massive burn. And the czar crosses have been off the N for a few weeks now. its not all of em doing it n it isn't really bothering me because they still look good. now if they start to get dry n crispy i know ive got issues, like my ck x hb. but i really think that was a extreme case of tp shock.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 12, 2011)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> sounds reasonable enough to me, haha


its always good to have these kinds of problems


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 12, 2011)

DST said:


> but Bill, you are a nit picker, that's why we love you so much!
> 
> 
> T, stuff that bitch fool of cake son, lol. She fukkin LARVS IT!


Lol, she is a heavy feeder. i try too keep em all fed. i don't really like to see dropping leaves n losing color til after week 6.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 12, 2011)

Sweet, just thought I'd make sure &#8730;


----------



## mr west (Dec 13, 2011)

puff puff passing through Tryna mate hope ur well and happy. My mum used to say, if it dont feel right, dont do it. Growing pot feels sooo right hahaha>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> cheese strawberry and kiwi blunts ftw


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 13, 2011)

cheese strawberry and kiwi blunts ftw 


sounds good


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> puff puff passing through Tryna mate hope ur well and happy. My mum used to say, if it dont feel right, dont do it. Growing pot feels sooo right hahaha>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> cheese strawberry and kiwi blunts ftw


Thx Senor West, Mommy is right for most cases. about a week and a 1/2 ago, i fronted my lil bruh 2oz to sell since i know its hard times for him. he is the only person i fuck wit n always hitr me back, needless to ay i always feel right fuckin wit him. but this time he ain't hit me back n when i called him he said he aint got it all(uisually it take him 4days to run 2 oz, )so i told him sendf what he got since he sittin on it. he hit me sayin he on the way to send it. n never hit me back so all day yesterday im callin, messagin on facebook but no reply. so i told him "call me when u see this if you dont then i know what it is, and ill see you on christmas". its 10 am now. i kno he get up early. I'd hate to have to hit a lick on my brother but shit i feel violated.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 13, 2011)

lol, sry. shit is heavy on my mind


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 13, 2011)

dont be sory better to vent it out then to keep it bottled up bruh 

or when you get to be an old man like me you will be bald and have ulcers an shit wont be pretty like me 
so let it go fuk the apologies an all dat dont understand


----------



## Psychild (Dec 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thx Senor West, Mommy is right for most cases. about a week and a 1/2 ago, i fronted my lil bruh 2oz to sell since i know its hard times for him. he is the only person i fuck wit n always hitr me back, needless to ay i always feel right fuckin wit him. but this time he ain't hit me back n when i called him he said he aint got it all(uisually it take him 4days to run 2 oz, )so i told him sendf what he got since he sittin on it. he hit me sayin he on the way to send it. n never hit me back so all day yesterday im callin, messagin on facebook but no reply. so i told him "call me when u see this if you dont then i know what it is, and ill see you on christmas". its 10 am now. i kno he get up early. I'd hate to have to hit a lick on my brother but shit i feel violated.


Son......I feel you. The lil man just needs to step up and take what he's got coming. &#8730;

The way I look at it....I know you took, you know you took it, lemme get my 2 in, and don't ever ask for shit again.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 13, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Son......I feel you. The lil man just needs to step up and take what he's got coming. &#8730;
> 
> The way I look at it....I know you took, you know you took it, lemme get my 2 in, and don't ever ask for shit again.


this will be exactly how it goes. its almost kind of like a song i heard once where a line ina verse was " i wanna rob the plug(supplier) but i see the bigger picture".. i mean, atleast call me. i'm hoping more for him to be locked up than for him to tried to shit me. so imma call down there and see if he's still runnin around. if he is than i'm taking that 1 1/2 hour ride.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> this will be exactly how it goes. its almost kind of like a song i heard once where a line ina verse was " i wanna rob the plug(supplier) but i see the bigger picture".. i mean, atleast call me. i'm hoping more for him to be locked up than for him to tried to shit me. so imma call down there and see if he's still runnin around. if he is than i'm taking that 1 1/2 hour ride.


is this your actual brother? how old is he?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 13, 2011)

Psychild said:


> is this your actual brother? how old is he?


Nah not biological. But after so many battles/struggle good times wit somebody it gets like that. he's also younger than me. i took him under my wing.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nah not biological. But after so many battles/struggle good times wit somebody it gets like that. he's also younger than me. i took him under my wing.



and taught him what????.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aVzhvz3S7FI


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 13, 2011)

how to eat/survive. n thats my shit. bring back 6th grade memories.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2011)

well i aint the only one who aint seen him. his room-mate told me he aint seen or heard from him since monday. i got a message from him monday morning saying he was on his way to send my bread. i wasnt gon call again but after his room-matetold me that i called but still no answer, i check the two closest counties jail sites and he aint in there. bout to call the hospitals.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2011)

sup T hope the lads not been hurt. or done a number on you. doesn't sound like the type though. 

anyway hope your good apart from the present worry.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2011)

*



Lil Bruh

Click to expand...

*


> Bra u kno I wouldn't flex on u like dat..I'm jus gettin outa jail nigga my nanny had to get me out..poss. of firearm..poss. of weed..n on top of dat they took my phone n my money cuz they say there's other evidence in my phone..so I'm thinkin I'm goin on da run..cuz my whole life fucced up now..n da fucced up part they broke my phone n took my lil money..I'm bout to come up there tomorro if u think I cld spend da nite I'd really appreciate it
> [*]*ME* 5 minutes ago
> 
> i got you. i checked the jail sites yesterday though. aint seen shit. u kno i'm a fam first kinda guy. so u kno i got you, but don't hand me ya ass to kiss bruh. u can come through though.
> ...


He just got outta prison almost a year ago for trafficking cocaine, but that was in va. i just dont want him staying here and i get fucked over.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2011)

the good thing is we live in different states so im sure they cant follow up on shit over state lines anyway. cuz i know we got history in that phone.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2011)

im confused man, so he did or didnt get popped?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2011)

He did, his Grandma paid his bond, so he's a free man until he goes to court for sentencing. then they gone shut him down. i'm suprised they aint keep him in there, cuz he's on parole.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2011)

sucks all round man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2011)

Yea, Both my other "brothers" ended up sittin in cells this week. one in sc and on here in nc im sendin out letters today.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 15, 2011)

merry fuckin christmas eh.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> merry fuckin christmas eh.


Yea, i been there so i feel for them. 

Gotta do some watering today. probably snap some pics.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 15, 2011)

Make sure you do what is right for you, so you dont end up with them huh.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Make sure you do what is right for you, so you dont end up with them huh.


thx bill. Something fishy about his whole situation. so i decided not to let him stay here. i told him to call me. i have talked to one of his room-mates and another close homie. and from what i get from them i shouldn't . but id hate not to help him . but i got wifey in my ear too, i mean she does live here so..


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 15, 2011)

Yep and her word is bond, if you know what i mean, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2011)

You sure are right bill. Here are a few pics from just now. sorry if you can't really see the plants i was sorta rushing. 
i was actually takin the pics while i was puttin em back in the tent. 

Caliband





















Lush
















tent


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 15, 2011)

this whole situation caused an uproar with my old lady. so i got tired of her mouth and me being me, doing whatever i have to do to keep her quiet . i agreed to put my veg on 12 /12 tonight and im gonna shut down for a while. sucks but i know what means more to me right now. and My girl and freedom are up at the top of that list.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 15, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> this whole situation caused an uproar with my old lady. so i got tired of her mouth and me being me, doing whatever i have to do to keep her quiet . i agreed to put my veg on 12 /12 tonight and im gonna shut down for a while. sucks but i know what means more to me right now. and My girl and freedom are up at the top of that list.


I hear you on that there.. I would do the same given the same situation. But yes family and freedom is key.


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2011)

U gotta look after No.1 and 2. You obviously being number 2 lol and ya lady at #1.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2011)

I know you know it mr.west. u got two ladies two handle. I decided to top all my veg plants to around ten inches and put my veg on 12/12. after they sex i pot up the fems and get goin. i'm still making my seeds. because im sure ill grow again. next spring after i move again.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 16, 2011)

It's like putting some money on a cd account.. Grow it a year later.. Good luck t hope all goes well


----------



## genuity (Dec 16, 2011)

i think you are makeing the right move T,never nothing wrong with chilling out for a min.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 16, 2011)

thx guys. im not even stressin it. i think i need a break from the paranoia too. plus i know i should have atleast 800 grams when its all said n done, that should last me a lil while. i'm not spending any money on this grow, i got a 30 gallon tub foilled with old dirt and a bag full of old growbags. hopefully they do well. there are some plants under the 400 i really want to go under the 600 hopefully they find their way out of the closet and under the 6.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 16, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx guys. im not even stressin it. i think i need a break from the paranoia too. plus i know i should have atleast 800 grams when its all said n done, that should last me a lil while. i'm not spending any money on this grow, i got a 30 gallon tub foilled with old dirt and a bag full of old growbags. hopefully they do well. there are some plants under the 400 i really want to go under the 600 hopefully they find their way out of the closet and under the 6.


Just curious, was there anything from me in the veg tent?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 16, 2011)

Sounds like you and I will be chillaxin together


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Sounds like you and I will be chillaxin together


yerp. cougars grapes and the exo x dt.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> as far as the blue cheese lush. i have topped/fimmed all of them. #1 and #5 im grouping as Pheno "A". they are a tad bit shorter, thicker, has way tighter nodes and doesnt branch out much at all. both has a Citrusy/Fuel smell. also the leaves are sharper/ pointier than the others.
> 
> #3 and #4 are similar to #1 and #5 at first glance but they are taller, a little thinner, but they branch like crazy, they smell like something but i can't put my finger on it, but its not pleasant. the leaves are a tad bit wider(probably one of the ones you mentioned).
> 
> ...


I ended up with 3 females and 2 males. tossed 1 male, kept 1. #'s 1&2 were male. #'s 3-4 are definitely chem/og leaning going completely off smell n looks. it smells like the sour og seedling i had or very very close. very very fuely and stinky. Number 5 will be a beast of a girl and she smells so fruity n sharp.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 18, 2011)

Sounds like your having a hell of a time....home things get better for your brother! I'll be around atleast till your grow is complete &#8730;


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2011)

thx psy. i did a lil work in the garden today. pollinated my lush for f4's, picked my parents for the f2 and bx bc x lush. and up potted a few things. as as far as my brother. i ct him off, not bcuz of the money but because of the respect factor of it.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx psy. i did a lil work in the garden today. pollinated my lush for f4's, picked my parents for the f2 and bx bc x lush. and up potted a few things. as as far as my brother. i ct him off, not bcuz of the money but because of the respect factor of it.


Now that's being the bigger man in the situation.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Now that's being the bigger man in the situation.


Its just how i was bred.

Heres pics of the three lush pheno females i got. as u should all have seen by now its Og Kush x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D. I got two sativa pheno's and and the shit thick nice 1.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 19, 2011)

The first one is lovely.. I like the structure on it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2011)

other shots i took. the lush pics were more for personal use. this is for ur pleasure excuse the quality.























































Have good one.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2011)

Just decided that whatever space is left on the floor with light coverage in my closet(the tent is full) im going to do 12/12 from seed in party cups. should be like 20 or so. just tryna juice it all out before its over.


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2011)

yeh right T, before you know it you'll be in 2013 and still trying to finish your grow off, lol. just keep adding to it, it'll never end, mwahahaha.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2011)

Very tru D. Wifey agreed to feb 15. i should be chopping on the 19th lol. 
i kno it wont be long. as soon as i move, if the area is legit. im goin in again. i should be moving in april. i'm trying to get away from the big city and move outside of it in the country somewhere.


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2011)

[youtube]VvcohzJvviQ[/youtube]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2011)

DST said:


> [youtube]VvcohzJvviQ[/youtube]


Haha, NOooooo!! i'm moving away from the city and the peaches. i left the peaches first. 
South Carolina is the peach capital of the world, Although the neighboring state of Georgia is known as "The Peach State", South Carolina, only half the size of Georgia, grows more peaches​. I've seen more than my fair share of sc's peaches. i used to work with my uncle selling melons n peaches at the farmers market. i can show you how to pick a good peach, and eat one. lol i got a nice laught out of the vid . thx for continuing to come thru D. i'm smoking my last bowl since im out and not due for any until mid jan. seems like no matter what. i never have my own weed on my bday to smoke. unless i smoke my roaches, but they wont make it to the 22nd.


----------



## DST (Dec 20, 2011)

Bit close to home the Peaches thing, lol. Hope you get something sorted for yer b/day. Peace bru, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2011)

lmfao peaches. haven heard that in a while. Here's hoping we both find the perfect spot in the new year eh!


----------



## Psychild (Dec 21, 2011)

me too ! &#8730;&#8730;&#8730;


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2011)

bc x lush females






























ent


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2011)

ph yea. N Happy Birthday to me.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 22, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ph yea. N Happy Birthday to me.


Happy bday man..Have a good one and may u have many more...


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 22, 2011)

Happy birthday T!!!!! I'm smokin a fresh bong full of AK47 just for you dude!!!!!!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 23, 2011)

(in conehead) 

a day late but i hope you enjoyed yo day of birth celebration


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 23, 2011)

i did, and i'm recovering well.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 23, 2011)

And thx everybody else for the well wishes.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 23, 2011)

Shit Happy Belated Mayne


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2011)

ah well as usual i'm late/ missed the event/ spaced on the date  sounds like you had a good one if your still in the recovery position man!!! juice take away and some good lovin'!!!! stat 

have a great xmas mate!


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas T. May God Bless you and yours for 2012.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 26, 2011)

Hope you had a wonderful Xmas bro.


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey T, just back from my Xmas vacation, hope you had a good one, all the best for Hogmanay!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 29, 2011)

How's it going T. Hey guess who's spluffing who right now! Haha yuppers ; !) Thanks for the nudge. So the 2 males are almost identical and instead of picking one and culling the other I'm using both to spluff the 2 females. The girls are very similiar but with a slight difference


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2011)

a Lil update.
BlueCheesexLush





















Sativa Lush. f3











Caliband
































pink pheno.











Lush short n thick.











Corleone Kush x Headband (non hermie Pheno #1)
















Sativa lush 











i gotta 10" corleone fem that has some huge leaves for being in a cup.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Everything looks fantastic.

Question, my eyesight isnt that great, does this one have a male flower in it?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice update T Man! Fuking real real nice, going out with a bang huh lol. Everything looks in real great shape with some good weight to boot! My Lush look exactly like your fourth pic down...got a couple halfway through flower now ; !)

Later nice pics!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2011)

I wouldn't be suprised bc, there were one or two nanners here and there on my last crop of them


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Fukkin Headband, lol.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Everything looks fantastic.
> 
> Question, my eyesight isnt that great, does this one have a male flower in it?


it looks like it. looks like fire though


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Everything looks fantastic.
> 
> Question, my eyesight isnt that great, does this one have a male flower in it?


im no bueno @ finding nanner. plus i still got that vga issue. new cord just bad quality. where on the bud is the nanner...nvm.. ill go look @ the plant so i can plucc em.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice update T Man! Fuking real real nice, going out with a bang huh lol. Everything looks in real great shape with some good weight to boot! My Lush look exactly like your fourth pic down...got a couple halfway through flower now ; !)
> 
> Later nice pics!


thx hc, im trying.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Here you go


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice update t. Yeah it does look like a nanner..
you on the box t?


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 30, 2011)

all lukin correct -hegh cheese lush hegh - inerestin

bill you got the eyes of a bird of pray 

that is either a seed or a male flower to big for nanna

other then that luks gowd


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2011)

wyteberrywidow said:


> Nice update t. Yeah it does look like a nanner..
> you on the box t?


 Lol, i own an xbox 360. now am i on it is another story. i use it for netflix and ncaa & nfl, and thats pretty much it. thinkin about sellin it. 



billcollector99 said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 1964388


Thx bill.ususally when i notice herm's i notice balls like a male plant, i never notice em like that. lol who knows how many hermies ive had. but can this pollinate the rest of em ? 



Dwezelitsame said:


> all lukin correct -hegh cheese lush hegh - inerestin
> 
> bill you got the eyes of a bird of pray
> 
> ...


Thx Wise One. the verdict is still out on what it is, what is the difference from male flower to Nanner?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2011)

here it is up close, now what does it look like ?


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 30, 2011)

I cant really tell TBH, kinda why i asked you


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Dec 30, 2011)

I use mine for Netflix too.. But my son is starting to play his games on it so selling it is out lol..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2011)

Lol, thx bill i guess ill just wait n see what it do
and Whyte My nephew is usually the one on the netflix i use it when he isn't here. He is for sure the reason i aint sell it yet. it's the only way to keep him quiet.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 31, 2011)

> what is the difference from male flower to Nanner?


i could be wrong but a nanner is short for bananna that is the single pollen holder shaped like abanana
a small curved cylender shape 

the male flower is same as males produce that opens when ripe holdin many nanner type pollen holders 

just my interpretaion 

almost looks like a seed 

oh im not wise - mater of fact quite dumb - i dont know any wise men that have done as many dumb things as i have 
an gona be many more prolly




> but can this pollinate the rest of em ?


if it has pol inside and opens 
and yo fans are runnin 
and there is girls that the pistals are of age and not to old 
then i dont see why not


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2011)

if its a seed im cool, i got pollen floating around for sure. i have 3 males im using at the moment so when i open the boxtop im sure some pollen get out. i'm not worried much about a seed here and there though, and it is a seed, i pulled it out/oiff.


----------



## billcollector99 (Dec 31, 2011)

got any pics of the cougars


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 31, 2011)

hard to fool the old man 
i see things my way not the way others see them 
i called it but mr Bill spotted it 
hawk eye

time to frisk them gals down like they boarding at da airport 
check them all in their crevices and cracks 
they might be tranportatin contraband (seeds)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Years T! 

I'll have a belated birthday present for you in about 6 or 7 weeks....the fairy should be well rested lol

Laters


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Dec 31, 2011)

wow dats sum advanced notice ther 6 or 7 weeks look for......


----------



## DST (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy Hogmanay T, wishing you and your family all the best for 2012. Hope it's a smooth one for ya,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2012)

happy NY fella! keep it mean n green fella


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 10, 2012)

Whats crackin over here, you been slackin ninja


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2012)

Yea man its this damn screen issue makes my pics looks a tad bit blurry to the point i dont like em.so i just dont post em. ive started harvesting some of the plants in my tent tho.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 10, 2012)

Damn bro, im sending you a vga cord ffs, lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea man its this damn screen issue makes my pics looks a tad bit blurry to the point i dont like em.so i just dont post em. ive started harvesting some of the plants in my tent tho.


Yeah I hear ya T. The dizz camera shit the bed recently I don't even fuck around with my cell phone for pics, just too frustrating most cameras don't do justice anyways. I have a crop coming out this week that I just stare at and drool. And it takes a lot to make me drool lol, but I'll prolly be the only one to see it.

The new project is coming along nicely by the way, looks like another 4 weeks on the beanoreanos


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2012)

Well, i guess i'll post a few.






Exodus x Dreamtime











Grape Kush






Big Leaf Corleone. Nothing like the corleone i had before. It was not a fem seed. i'm not sure if this is a hermie or if it got pollinated by something. i remember finding six seeds in the one plant. it didn't hermie otherwise. 











C4 x Casey Band, tallest thing in the tent. after i put her under the 6 she shot up. 






P10 x x Caseyband, two different phenos. 






Blue Cheese x Lush #3 Frosty sweet pheno, better yielder than the other two i have going. topped up high and it responded great











Blue Cheese x Lush #4 Very stinky pheno, reminds me of some old elite stuff i had. very fuely n funky, but not as frosty as the other 2, yet. i love the smell but im hoping she can get frosted just the same as her siblings. topped at second node. 











Blue Cheese x Lush #5 Smells almost identical to blue cheese but it has an extra kick, and she is prettier but doesnt have the same color or type of buds as blue cheese. She was fimmed right before 12/12












thx for viewing!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow dude. Not sure if you can see how good they look... but they are beautiful on my monitor. MMMMMMMMM


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice shots there t. Plants are looking good. That 6 is turning them into monsters!


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Jan 12, 2012)

little things dropin 
big things popin 

yeahhhhhh boyeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah real nice update T good to see it! 

You took cuttings from the P10 x CBthis time right ; ?). That baby is a sleeper I think...not too many people growing it other than you right now but if I remember correctly You had a real nice plant your last one. I should find that pic and add it to my collection. I only have a few beans left of that one for myself (14-16) but they are the top of the list of my strains to pop next.

Gardens loking great brudda!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 12, 2012)

Lookin good and green bro, VGA cord on its way


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 30, 2012)

Update please!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 31, 2012)

just for you man. got it coming!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 31, 2012)

Heres some random pics. Not too many because things are winding down,
























































Dead broken cola


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

Winding and grinding, T. Looking good fella, good luck with the wind down. You re-settling again?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 31, 2012)

well after the move i plan on starting back a few months after. just to make sure all repairs and exterminations are do. and that tall bushy lanky one up top is Exodus x Dreamtime. if the exodus cut is anything like this in growth then i see how your scrog exploded like it did. it is the same as far as flowering time but she is still stretching and she is the youngest and tallest. all the other strains her age have nice chunky colas.


----------



## DST (Jan 31, 2012)

You can see the exo in it for sure, that was a TTT creation if I remember rightly. Nice job.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 31, 2012)

This the GK?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2012)

yup elephant fans with sawblade fingers and the odd double serration. exo in the mix. nice way to finish up fella, girls look fat


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> This the GK?


No this is the bc lush i used for the BX. and a few f2's. the grape kush is lovely, but not ready for this weak ass cam yet. they gotta be like close to done to get the right look on this shit. that bc lush is only on week 4. i have one a week older i think the pic is up there and she is done, maybe a day on her, i have a lush at 10 weeks im takin down her pic is up there too. Hopefully things go as planned and you styart growing with ya boy, cuz soon as i move and get everything right i should be back on. and i'll give all ya choice's a go. 

thanks for the input donny, whats been up. hope the move went smooth and all!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2012)

No worries T, they are all looking proper!!

I would smoke any one of them gals in your tent


----------



## DA LiTT MAn (Feb 1, 2012)

*

cool looking room, some one help me here.
I want to make my own grow journal, however ever time i take pics of the closet they come out distorted because of the light, Any advise to how i can get good looking pictures of my grow?

LITTY​
​
*


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2012)

DA LiTT MAn said:


> *
> 
> cool looking room, some one help me here.
> I want to make my own grow journal, however ever time i take pics of the closet they come out distorted because of the light, Any advise to how i can get good looking pictures of my grow?
> ...


Step one, don't use a camera phone.

Most point and shoot cameras can get rid of the HID lines.


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2012)

what, like your avatar Bill, hehe.....that's pretty rad though, fuk me liek Worm said, skin grafts would be needed with mine as well.


----------



## Ditty! (Feb 2, 2012)

Folk know Id blaze that! Yay Yay homie


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 2, 2012)

You avatar is hot!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2012)

lOL dIDDY. WTH, WHERE U BEEN. YOU GET YA sk?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2012)

lol @ capslock... sry


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2012)

How's Mr and Mrs T? Hey your inbox is full buddy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2012)

watching movies n missing the awkwardly warm weather. getting some mobility back too. bleared my box aswell.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2012)

I think I need to blead my box too. It's beautiful out most of the snow has melted and the door is open and all the animals are out on the porch myself incl. Watched The Good Shepard this morning with matt damon


----------



## SL2 (Feb 17, 2012)

You have some lovely ladies there T. I would love to jerk their panties down! lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey T what's happenin.

Potting up 8 unsexed BC x Lush and are they stinkers lol! Even in veg. They should be showing sex in about 2 weeks...wish me luck


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 31, 2012)

I had a 50/50 m:f ratio. i hope you do better than that. Are you getting stinky in all of them. or that fruity blue cheesy type of stink? either way get ready the flower fast and hard initial stretch was 100% (before they started showing clusters of flowers) and then the buds packed on. they have very nice structure as well.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2012)

Not sure I haven't smelled them all, I'll see if I can differentiate them at some point


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 2, 2012)

View attachment 2102627

I should be starting back very soon. Maybe like tomorrow. should i start a new thread?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 2, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> View attachment 2102627
> 
> I should be starting back very soon. Maybe like tomorrow. should i start a new thread?


Nahi dont think it is necessary....


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 2, 2012)

That is so cool. Special delivery, lol.

I personally like starting new threads when there is a clean break in the action. I have the same setup I've had for a long time, so I've kept the same journal... but I'm changing things up soon, so I'll start anew.

Either way, keep us updated on the birds. Don't let that door close on em.


----------



## DST (Apr 2, 2012)

Woke up this morning, 
Smiled at the Rising Sun, 
3 little Birds 
Outside My doorstep,
Singing sweet songs
..........etc.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/518173-kush-lovers-thread.html <<<


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/518173-kush-lovers-thread.html


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 10, 2012)

Here are some of them in young flower, all were impressive #5 was a notch higher thoough. 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Blue Cheese x Lush #3 Frosty sweet pheno, better yielder than the other two i have going. topped up high and it responded great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

